# The Pre Xmas Bonkers. 15 bfp!! :D Congrats girls xxx



## Scamp

*We will get our  before Xmas!! 
x*

*LindsayA
KS1977  
Gem1985x 
Scamp 
Mumsymummy 
SarahJane 
Jodi_19
Mummylou23
Honey08
Kerrie-x
PocoHR
Idj
Sweetchilli
HollyBolly
EmmyReece
Feisty fidget  
K123 
Molly5186
Mamadonna  
Pink80
SmileyKez
Wiggler  
Brynden
Sianyld 
Barnesmaries
MrsPOP
Nevertogether
BabyRaff
TaNasha 
Slb80
Elbee
Duffy 
MrsCrabSticke
MumandDad
Sequeena 
Born2BeAMommy
SparkleGirl
LindseyAnn
Blah11
We can't wait 
xshell79 
Char&Bump-x
Corina
Wanting2010
Majl
AngelGirl86
Yumyum1979
missscotia
OneSmallStep
Worrying
Kayleigh89
Damita
HodgePodge 
DolceBella
Mom2pne
Mtemptress
Americancutie
Lornapj83
Nand01 
Skylar
Jurney
ToxicFox92
loubylou88
Zarababy1
angi120*


----------



## LindsayA

I am up for this one ... christmas would be a great time to know you have another life inside you:flower::thumbup:

Count me in:winkwink:

:dust:
to everyone x


----------



## KS1977

Scamp said:


> Okay, normally I'm really negative and i'm convinced i won't get pregnant but i'm going to be positive. So I am now determined to be pregnant by Christmas :thumbup: Going to do everything I can.
> Who is with me?
> When we get :bfp: i'll put them on this post
> x

Count me in hun please....Good post!:flower:


----------



## Scamp

Woo :thumbup: We're gonna do it x


----------



## gem1985x

Hey Mrs , Id love to be included in this to if thats ok!


----------



## Mumsymummy

count me in please. great thread x


----------



## SarahJane

Count me in!


----------



## jodi_19

I'm in!! I was telling OH I'd give it until Christmas before I start stressing..lol, next thing i know that thread appears!


----------



## Mummylou23

im in xx


----------



## honey08

might aswell join !! cos i will be preggers by christmas :yipee:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I think alot of PMA is needed but i'm in xx


----------



## KS1977

jodi_19 said:


> I'm in!! I was telling OH I'd give it until Christmas before I start stressing..lol, next thing i know that thread appears!

Ooooh, it's a sign hun x


----------



## sweetchilli

OOOO count me in,


----------



## ldj

Count me in too! Fingers and toes crossed for everyone! :flower:


----------



## PocoHR

Ouhh add me!!! I am going to pull out all the stops to make sure I can be pregnant by christmas!! This is an excellent idea. Should we have a team name or something?


----------



## KS1977

PocoHR said:


> Ouhh add me!!! I am going to pull out all the stops to make sure I can be pregnant by christmas!! This is an excellent idea. Should we have a team name or something?

That seems like a great idea PocoHR


----------



## Scamp

Lol, i got the idea from the christmas thread.
So where is everyone up to? I'm waiting for a period so i can book a HSG. Been three weeks since my last period so reckon i'll be having one soon.
I'm not temping but going to start
x


----------



## Scamp

PocoHR said:


> Ouhh add me!!! I am going to pull out all the stops to make sure I can be pregnant by christmas!! This is an excellent idea. Should we have a team name or something?

Yeahh, idea's anyone? I'm rubbish at names lol x


----------



## sweetchilli

Pre Xmas Bonkers!


----------



## LindsayA

sweetchilli said:


> Pre Xmas Bonkers!

That is a good name and made me :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Lol, love it sweetchilli! Everyone okay with it? :happydance:
Should this be in the BnB groups section? :shrug:
x


----------



## KS1977

sweetchilli said:


> Pre Xmas Bonkers!

Ha ha love it!!! lol. 

I am around 3 DPO i think. Just need FF to add the coverline to my chart so I can definitely say x


----------



## Hollybolly

Hi everybody, please can I be included. This is my first post so a big hello. I stopped taking Cerazette on 4th July and had my first AF on 4th August so this is my first month really ttc. Good luck everyone x


----------



## KS1977

Hollybolly said:


> Hi everybody, please can I be included. This is my first post so a big hello. I stopped taking Cerazette on 4th July and had my first AF on 4th August so this is my first month really ttc. Good luck everyone x

Hello and welcome Hollybolly....and good luck to you hun x


----------



## sweetchilli

Im fertile lol and ovulation any day, not charting or temping yet, gonna see next month.


----------



## Scamp

Hollybolly said:


> Hi everybody, please can I be included. This is my first post so a big hello. I stopped taking Cerazette on 4th July and had my first AF on 4th August so this is my first month really ttc. Good luck everyone x

Hey hun :wave: x


----------



## sweetchilli

sweetchilli said:


> Im fertile lol and ovulation any day, not charting or temping yet, gonna see next month.

see my tracker:happydance:


----------



## KS1977

I am waiting for my FF chart to update itself tomorrow, then I will be in the 2WW! :-S


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh count me too please :happydance: 

I am soooo desperate for a bfp in time for Xmas, have started doing opks and temping, but it's been a bit hectic this past week so am going to concentrate on having some fun this month and get to it properly next month :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Pretty Pretty Please can I be in my lovely :flower:

I love Christmas and totally agree that it would probably be the best time to be pregnant.
Last Boxing Day DH grandmother made a sweet comment that they like to have a new :baby: each year to add to the family, I already feel like a let down that I won't be able to deliver on that, but at least if we can announce it I will feel a bit better!

We are going to do this ladies!!! I am so excited! fingers and toes crossed for everyone and :dust: to all!


----------



## LindsayA

I am 4dpo and finding this tww a real killer:growlmad:

but fingers crossed 
Feeling :sick: tonight but don't think it anything to get excited about as too early :wacko:


----------



## Hollybolly

I'm so glad i've finally joined and to know that i'm not the only one in this position. You all seem so friendly and welcoming - thank you.


----------



## KS1977

I agree Holly,

This is one of the best things I did. Joining here is so nice as everyone is akways so kind and helpful x


----------



## LindsayA

Feisty Fidget said:


> Pretty Pretty Please can I be in my lovely :flower:
> 
> I love Christmas and totally agree that it would probably be the best time to be pregnant.
> Last Boxing Day DH grandmother made a sweet comment that they like to have a new :baby: each year to add to the family, I already feel like a let down that I won't be able to deliver on that, but at least if we can announce it I will feel a bit better!
> 
> We are going to do this ladies!!! I am so excited! fingers and toes crossed for everyone and :dust: to all!

Ahh that would be fab being able to announce it at christmas! I would love to be able to do that too (of course before would be good too i am not too picky:haha:)


----------



## gem1985x

Hollybolly said:


> I'm so glad i've finally joined and to know that i'm not the only one in this position. You all seem so friendly and welcoming - thank you.

Welcome holly Im not long here and I love it ! its great! 

P.s girls I love the new name !!:thumbup: made me smile!


----------



## sweetchilli

Have a look on YouTube at couples annoucing the news to their famililes at xmas time....made me cry


----------



## Scamp

Hollybolly said:


> I'm so glad i've finally joined and to know that i'm not the only one in this position. You all seem so friendly and welcoming - thank you.

Nearly all the girls on here are so lovely hun, i'd be lost without this place now!

I finished work at 12.45 and i've been on here all day :dohh: ooops
x


----------



## LindsayA

:happydance:Loving the name change:haha::haha:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:lol: I would also settle for before, it would just be so amazing to spend christmas with family doing all the traditions and knowing that I have a little bean inside me that would be with us by the next christmas! I am getting all emotional just thinking about it!

Yes Ladies everyone on here is awesome, it doesn't matter how crazy, paranoid or aggressive you may seem to everyone offline, all the lovelies on here will not only sympathize but also try to help you through it!

Thank you all for being so amazing!


----------



## Molly5186

I'm totally in!! That would be the greatest Christmas gift ever!! xxx


----------



## PocoHR

sweetchilli said:


> Pre Xmas Bonkers!

I like it! 

I also thought something with "Jingle babies" but I don't know... 

Now we need a group siggy!

(I just ordered my first pack of ovulation strips and hpts, so I am feeling full of PMA) :thumbup:


----------



## K123

Count me in too please!!!! It would be the best Christmas present ever!!!


----------



## Molly5186

Scamp said:


> Hollybolly said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad i've finally joined and to know that i'm not the only one in this position. You all seem so friendly and welcoming - thank you.
> 
> Nearly all the girls on here are so lovely hun, i'd be lost without this place now!
> 
> I finished work at 12.45 and i've been on here all day :dohh: ooops
> xClick to expand...



I've been on and off since I woke up this morning!! It's so much more comforting talking to people who are in the same position you are, especially if you're like me and all you really talk to on a daily basis is your OH (definitely do not get much advice from him..just a ton of "uhhh's") :haha:


----------



## sweetchilli

Im excited to see everyones development.. good luck girlies x


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know what I'd do without this site, everyone is so lovely and supportive, always ready to lend a friendly ear or offer advice ... really hope we get lots of bfps ...


----------



## mamadonna

hi ladies do you mind if i join,i 2 would love a little xmas pudding :thumbup:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

OMG Mamadonna! The christmas puddings would have made an awesome name! :lol:

I am excited to see who will be getting their :bfp: first!


----------



## mamadonna

the pre xmas bonkers pudding club :haha:


----------



## pink80

Count me in :)


----------



## SmileyKez

Ooh can I join please!? I've got my first appt at the fertility clinic this month and I was predicted a December conception! Hehe!
I'm feeling positive and determined to get my bfp before Xmas!!


----------



## PocoHR

mamadonna said:


> the pre xmas bonkers pudding club :haha:

I love love love it!!! 

Red and Green :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Scamp

Ohh, we do need a siggy! 
I think this should be in the groups section, hmm, wonder if a mod would be kind enough to move it!
If i miss anything btw just let me know lol, the thread is growing so quick :happydance::happydance: 
x


----------



## Wiggler

Can i join please? I would love a :bfp: before xmas :)


----------



## Brynden

Me too! Count me in!


----------



## KS1977

Wiggler said:


> Can i join please? I would love a :bfp: before xmas :)

Hello Wiggler and welcome hun :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

also https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> also https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif

Woop, fantasic. Thank you sweetie :hugs:
x


----------



## Wiggler

just noticed cant right click :( https: //img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif << minus the space :)


----------



## sweetchilli

how do i get that on mine


----------



## mamadonna

i've tried and it wont come on mind you i'm a bit useless at putting things on my siggi


----------



## sianyld

:thumbup:I'm in, i'm in, i'm in!!!!:thumbup:

Sign me up hunnie! xxx


----------



## Scamp

I clicked 'quote' on the post with it in then copy and paste the link if that makes sense :s 

Hey hun, was just about to send you the link! x


----------



## KS1977

Well, the thread has moved...cool!


----------



## Scamp

Oh, so it has :thumbup: I hadn't noticed. Thank you to whoever moved it for us x


----------



## sianyld

I cant get the bloody siggy to work! HELP!!! lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

just posting to test the siggy..

EDIT: woop, first time using a siggy too :)


----------



## Wiggler

sianyld said:


> I cant get the bloody siggy to work! HELP!!! lol xx

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif << copy and paste that hun :)


----------



## Barnesmaries

Count me! :) x


----------



## mamadonna

just seeing if it has worked

nope!!!


----------



## Wiggler

mamadonna said:


> just seeing if it has worked
> 
> nope!!!

put ht---tp://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif without the --- in the link :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Count me in!


----------



## PocoHR

Yay, I'm so jazzed to be on this team... lets make some babies ladies!


----------



## PocoHR

Crap, I messed up the sig... trying again...


----------



## mamadonna

woohoo jingle balls jingle balls lots of babies on their way :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

Rightio ladies, i am off to bed. :dust: and love to all x


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :hugs:
x


----------



## sianyld

:happydance:oooh it's put the excitment back into xmas girlies!:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Haha, yep. I'm excited anyway lol but this has made it more exciting. Only 131 days :thumbup:
x


----------



## sweetchilli

it makes those 2ww go by a bit quicker...i hope


----------



## mamadonna

131 days omg it'll be here b4 we kno it


----------



## nevertogether

i would love to join! best of luck girls and lots of :dust:


----------



## KS1977

How do you do the sig??

Anyone??


----------



## BabyRaff

This looks like a challenge :) you can defo count me in 
Good luck to you ladies :dust:


----------



## LindsayA

Good morning ladies

Loving the siggy:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Morning Ladies, hope you all slept well :)


----------



## LindsayA

Wiggler said:


> Morning Ladies, hope you all slept well :)

Morning not too bad DH woke me up as he went to work this morning though and i am still in my hols from work :thumbup:

What to do today? Well i should really go to the gym it been tooooooo long!:bodyb:

What are you all up to today???


----------



## mamadonna

morning,well i have the day off today but the weather is misrable typical!!


----------



## Wiggler

DF booked half a day off work so when he gets home i shall be sending him and DS to do some shopping (I HATE food shopping, its so boring) so i can relax and pamper myself and catch up on some reading. :)


----------



## KS1977

Can someone tell me how I get the pre xmas bonkers sig on my profile please?x


----------



## mamadonna

KS1977 said:


> Can someone tell me how I get the pre xmas bonkers sig on my profile please?x

put ht---tp://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif without the --- in the link

wiggler had to sort it for me


----------



## mamadonna

Wiggler said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> just seeing if it has worked
> 
> nope!!!
> 
> put ht---tp://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif without the --- in the link :)Click to expand...

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## KS1977

Yayyyy, thanks Mamadonna....done it x


----------



## mamadonna

lol,no probs hun,it took me ages i'm useless when it comes to things like thatbut wiggler came to my rescue


----------



## Wiggler

happy to help :)


----------



## KS1977

Thanks Wiggler too x


----------



## Scamp

Morning :wave: 
It's my day off as well, i plan on getting housework done but i'll probably end up staying on here all day :dohh: :coffee:
I love food shopping! Maybe i'm weird lol 
x


----------



## Wiggler

I only like food shopping online. The Tesco website is the best :) but going round a cramped smelly shop getting barged by other peoples trolleys is horrible.


----------



## Scamp

Hehe I do get stressed when people walk infront of us with their trolleys and then walk realllly slowly! 
I work in a supermarket so i guess i get used to it. Not to keen on Tesco, Morrisons all the way for me, maybe out of loyalty to my job haha
x


----------



## Wiggler

Marks and Spencers does some amazing food! 3 or 4 times a year me and DF will go in there and blow a load of money to make a really nice 3 course meal.


----------



## Scamp

Ohh I love it there! We get food from there just as a special treat a couple of times a year. 
x


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies, 

May I join you here?

I would love to get my BFP before XMAS! It would be so nice sending Xmas cards and making the announcement like that!

Ay time sooner would also be great off course!


----------



## Scamp

:flower:
That's how I want to tell family as well. By giving them home made cards saying 'nan to be' and 'auntie to be' etc would be lovely.

Think I'm getting af cramps, so fx I come on today and can book my HSG. If I don't have the HSG before I see the specialist then I can't start Clomid in Sept like we're hoping :nope:
x


----------



## TaNasha

How do I add the blinkie thingy to my signature?


----------



## Scamp

put ht---tp://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif without the --- in the link :thumbup: x


----------



## TaNasha

Thank you scamp!


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> :flower:
> That's how I want to tell family as well. By giving them home made cards saying 'nan to be' and 'auntie to be' etc would be lovely.
> 
> Think I'm getting af cramps, so fx I come on today and can book my HSG. If I don't have the HSG before I see the specialist then I can't start Clomid in Sept like we're hoping :nope:
> x

hey hun,

hope that things get going so that u can have the HSG! Im hoping that my FS will give me clomid nxt week when we go for our app! anything is worth a try! good luck sweet xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank hun, i'll no doubt get really nervous before but I know it'll be worth it. 
I hope you get Clomid hun, that'll be really good. :happydance: Have you had your HSG results yet? Did you have the camera as well? I've had one and i've got another on the 22nd. Won't get any results until Sept on my 2nd app
x


----------



## slb80

oh can I join you, would love to get my bfp before christmas


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> Thank hun, i'll no doubt get really nervous before but I know it'll be worth it.
> I hope you get Clomid hun, that'll be really good. :happydance: Have you had your HSG results yet? Did you have the camera as well? I've had one and i've got another on the 22nd. Won't get any results until Sept on my 2nd app
> x

i had my HSG comin up to 2 months ago! it was all clear babe. didnt hav a cam hun they did the xray with the dye thro the tubes! could see it on screen and it was strange as u see pics in books but looking at urself inside from the outside MAD!!lol:wacko:

the thing with the HSG is they explained the proceedure to you so u know wat too look for on screen so i saw for myself that its all in working order! plus the nurse said she would tell me if she saw any probs! 

I cant wait to go bk nxt week for my next steps its been a long old 3 months wait! sooo hope he gives me clomid coz i really believe that im not O'ing as i shud be ad thats the prob!!:dohh:

Good luck sweet hope the time between now and sept flies for u hun! and FX'd we'll have these long awaited BFP's in time for xmas xx:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Added you Slb80 x

I'm actually not worried about the period like pains, its the speculum that i'm worried about, they hurt so much :( Still really want the HSG before Sept. Will be so weird seeing it being done on the screen! 
The camera is just a normal ultra sound to see if they can see anything there, and then they put a camera up to look at ovaries I think. Was worried they would have to use a speculum for that but they didn't and it was fine, didn't hurt at all. 
I've had a 3 month wait between fs apps as well, must be a standard thing maybe? 
FX you get Clomid next week and get your :bfp: next cycle and I get Clomid in sept and have a :bfp: that cycle, then we can be bump buddies as well! 
If your tubes can back clear i'm sure you'll be getting Clomid as its the next step :happydance:
I don't think i'm ov'ing either 
x


----------



## gem1985x

Lopving how much this thread has grown since last night!!! :D


----------



## Wiggler

Random, i know, but i lost 4 1/2 pounds this week!!!! yay! i'm so happy :)


----------



## nevertogether

congrats wiggler that is awesome! :yipee:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, there's loads of us now :) hopefully it'll keep growing. 
Woop, well done Wiggler x


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :)

I think its proof that my home cooking is amazing. Learning to cook from scratch is the only thing I did differently this week.


----------



## TaNasha

You should share some of your recipies Wiggler!


----------



## Wiggler

I'll have to start writing them down, at the moment I'm trying to use up all the stuff that has been lurking in the back of the cupboards and freezer thats in date. :)


----------



## mamadonna

hows every1's day going?


----------



## TaNasha

i think for the 1st time ever i have some EWCM! But i have been spotting today and yesterday so it is mixed with a bit of brown blood (TMI sorry). My last 2 OPK's have been negative, so I am hoping today's or tomorrow's will be positive!


----------



## nevertogether

i love your pic tanasha. you look so cozy! :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

Thank you nevertogether! It was very cold that day, but theres nothing better than snuggling up next to DH!


----------



## Scamp

Ohhhh my goshhh Started bleeding so booked my HSG for wed 25th at 9.50am... that's next week nooooo Bloody nervous! Omg omg omg 
x


----------



## TaNasha

Good luck Scamp, hope it all goes ok :thumbup: 

At least it's putting you one step closer to your BFP!


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun, i've just got to keep thinking positive x


----------



## sweetchilli

Good luck at well done do previous posts:flower:

Ive just got from lunching with a friend and im so knackerd..i remember this time last month i was like this and ive realised its the Ovulation process. Isnt it great how just a bit of reading up and looking and feeling your body we know exactly whats going on ( well kind of exactly)

So today i stocked up on my folic acid, i was looking at pregnacare but i found them a little expensive for now!

I also did a perv session on the pregnancy tests, eyeing up the digis:haha:
(gonna stick to the cheap nasties until a BFP)

Ive also found im stalking woman and there prams, well just the prams and even there contents......Do i need locking up?:wacko:


----------



## KS1977

sweetchilli said:


> Good luck at well done do previous posts:flower:
> 
> Ive just got from lunching with a friend and im so knackerd..i remember this time last month i was like this and ive realised its the Ovulation process. Isnt it great how just a bit of reading up and looking and feeling your body we know exactly whats going on ( well kind of exactly)
> 
> So today i stocked up on my folic acid, i was looking at pregnacare but i found them a little expensive for now!
> 
> I also did a perv session on the pregnancy tests, eyeing up the digis:haha:
> (gonna stick to the cheap nasties until a BFP)
> 
> Ive also found im stalking woman and there prams, well just the prams and even there contents......Do i need locking up?:wacko:

:haha:Ha ha.....It's mad isn't it. My sis is preggers and Ive been to see her and all I keep doing is looking at her belly lol!!!


----------



## sweetchilli

If i could get away with it id even but stuff...ok lock me up NOW:headspin:


----------



## sweetchilli

"BUY"...i can spell...honest


----------



## ldj

This is odd. Have feelings of AF and feeling sick but this can't be right. Think it's in my head! On CD17 and 1DPO, I hate waiting for things!
:cry:


----------



## sweetchilli

ldj said:


> This is odd. Have feelings of AF and feeling sick but this can't be right. Think it's in my head! On CD17 and 1DPO, I hate waiting for things!
> :cry:

Me too, im exactly at the same point where you are....


----------



## KS1977

ldj said:


> This is odd. Have feelings of AF and feeling sick but this can't be right. Think it's in my head! On CD17 and 1DPO, I hate waiting for things!
> :cry:

Big hugs hun....Good luck.

BTW....your signature in the bottom?? You need to get rid of the dashes in the 'https' part as it isnt showing up xx:flower:


----------



## ldj

Hi Sweetchilli

I'm in Kent and I'm a stay at home mum. Little one currently asleep so on here as usual! Trying to find answers to the unanswerable!

Where abouts are you?


----------



## KS1977

Ignore that...You must have changed it lol x


----------



## ldj

Sweetchilli ignore what I said, I misread what you said! Thought you asked me where I was! DOHHHH!!! Trying to do too many things at once, on here and watching TV!


----------



## sweetchilli

ldj said:


> Sweetchilli ignore what I said, I misread what you said! Thought you asked me where I was! DOHHHH!!! Trying to do too many things at once, on here and watching TV!

No worries, haha but im from greater manchester just incase....lol


----------



## Scamp

So how is everyone? Doing much this evening? 
I've just had to chase the dogs around the estate 'cos they ran out the dor. Luckily o.h got them so i didn't have to do much. 
Think i'm going to cook a casserole tonight mmmm
x


----------



## sianyld

Im psychin myself up for the dentist to moz! hate it:argh:x


----------



## TaNasha

ooh i hate the dentist! Good luck sianyld!

We made some yummy fajitas for tea and now we´re just having a lazy evening in front of the tv!

I did an OPK when i got home, does this count as positive do you think? sorry i completely suck at OPK´s! 

https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy41/Natashadebruyn/download.jpg

hope the photo works!


----------



## sianyld

Thanks hun I'd say Cd16 looks promising! if its not the big O then it def looks like its on its way soon x


----------



## Elbee

Hey Ladies?

Can I join this? Would love a :bfp: for christmas.

I'm starting to TTC from next week so only a few more days to go :happydance:

Elbee xx


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks!

Yay! This is my 1st ever positive OPK! 

Now i just need to get DH in the mood!


----------



## sianyld

:hi:welcome Elbee!

TaNasha just tell him bed now lol x


----------



## Scamp

31 of us so far! :happydance:
Anyone in their tww?
x


----------



## mamadonna

i'm 3dpo 2day


----------



## Scamp

Cool, you having any symptoms?
I'm just wondering who will get the first :bfp: x


----------



## LindsayA

Hello i am in the TWW

it is a pain!!!!!


----------



## KS1977

I am 5DPO and am getting period type pains. Yesterday i was sat watching tv and my abdomen twitched....It was really strange, you know like when you get a nerve that twitches. It moved once. Gosh, this symptom spotting drives you mad. You feel every movement and pain lol x


----------



## mamadonna

i just have extremely sore bbs


----------



## Scamp

:thumbup: hopefully we'll have a few :bfp: then
x


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed scamp :thumbup:


----------



## LindsayA

I have been feeling icky for couple of days, really hungry even just after eating, head ache and DH thinks boobs look bigger (wishful thinking)

Trying not to get hopes up as have a while to go yet and all these things could be because of other things!!!! 

GL to all for those BFP's


----------



## slb80

I am in my 2ww, going to do my best to not symptom spot and to not test until AF is late. FX we get some BFPs soon


----------



## Scamp

Oh a few in tww then, that's really good :thumbup: 
I try not to symptom spot lol :haha:
x


----------



## Brynden

Scamp said:


> 31 of us so far! :happydance:
> Anyone in their tww?
> x

Nope, not in my tww yet, but I figure this cycle I'm just gonna BD all the way through my tww and try not to think about symptoms - I'm just gonna convince myself maybe i'm ovulating late and BD like it's going out of style :) Last cycle I symptom spotted and it drove me nuts! Gotta keep my mind occupied elsewhere this time...


----------



## mamadonna

i like ur plan brynden


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

count me in :)


----------



## Duffy

Hi can I join Pre xmas bonkers I love the group name very catchy  I never knew this section existed until now. I was scanning all the different groups and I think this one will fit me the best out of all of them 

I would love a christmas bean myself or a halloween bean o wait don't forget about thanksgiving lol!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not in my 2ww :nope: but that's because I don't really know where I am in my cycle, but I am getting period cramps and very bloated and weepy at the moment, so maybe I'm on the run up to af, which is almost exactly a month after the light bleed I had in July (the first bleed I'd had in 7 months), which can only be a good thing, right? :wohoo:

I've got weigh in today, but I think I've put on weight since I last saw the Nurse as had loads of stuff going on and the diet just seems to have gone out the window until the past few days after seeing my cousin's lo and being reminded why I'm doing this in the first place :sad2:

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## LindsayA

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not in my 2ww :nope: but that's because I don't really know where I am in my cycle, but I am getting period cramps and very bloated and weepy at the moment, so maybe I'm on the run up to af, which is almost exactly a month after the light bleed I had in July (the first bleed I'd had in 7 months), which can only be a good thing, right? :wohoo:
> 
> I've got weigh in today, but I think I've put on weight since I last saw the Nurse as had loads of stuff going on and the diet just seems to have gone out the window until the past few days after seeing my cousin's lo and being reminded why I'm doing this in the first place :sad2:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok

Weight is a real pain it is soooooo easy to put the weight on but trying to get it off again is a different matter!!!! I have put on a stone in the last year (since my wedding) and i can;t shift it:cry:

GL for today hope it goes well

x


----------



## Wiggler

I *think* i'm in the TWW, not sure though, no signs of anything since having my implanon removed on 5th July apart from a slight ache where my right ovary is a week ago (I'm hoping it was ovulation). I'm going to test a week today. fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else in their TWW :)


----------



## Scamp

Added you both :flower::flower:
xx


----------



## sweetchilli

HOw is everyone, its beena bit quiet today... im making the most of it before i go back to work on Friday...thing is im driving myself mad by reading everyone elses worries!


----------



## Scamp

I'm knackered from work, don't know why as I only worked 4 and a half hours today 'cos I was owed some hours from Monday! :dohh:
How are you hun?

What I do to cheer myself up, is I read the birth stories on here. Always makes me smile :kiss:
x


----------



## sweetchilli

Ive been doing that, and reading journals where they have got their BFP, makes it all worth while..


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, especially when they're in the same situation as me. Been trying for a while and honestly think it won't happen... and now they have a gorgeous little baby :baby:
x


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking about my letter to Santa this year and came up with this:

Dear Santa,

This Christmas can I, and the other Pre Xmas Bonkers girls please have babies in our warm, welcoming uteruses. We have all been very well behaved and promise to leave out some nice snacks and treats for you this year. If delivering babies to us all this year at Xmas is going to be to much hard work, then dont worry, we wont be offended if you deliver them to us early.

Lots of Love,

Wiggler x


What do you guys think? :)


----------



## sweetchilli

It sounds bloody good to me.


----------



## LindsayA

If we all send that letter to him do you think it will work????

fxed

Love it!!!!


----------



## KS1977

He he,
Love it!!

I want a sac....but with a baby in it!


----------



## Wiggler

yea we should all deffo send it. if the kindness and love radiating from the letters doesnt work, filling his mailbox will


----------



## TaNasha

aww Wiggler, your letter is sooo nice!

Now Santa better hurry up and bring us our BFP's!


----------



## mamadonna

loving the letter to santy


----------



## nevertogether

wiggle - i adore your letter to santa for us! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

How are you ladies going to tell OH and friends/family that your pregnant? 

I have one of DS old babygrows hidden away and will place it and the positive test on his spot at the dinner table :) 

As for my mum, she has demanded to know immediately, so i'm gonna tell her over the phone. lol.

Mine and OH's best friends are getting cards from the baby with scan piccies in and everyone else will probably find out from our announcement on facebook. hehe.


----------



## mumanddad

can i join, i will be pregnant by christmas!!!


----------



## mamadonna

loving the baby scan pics for your friends,i'll probably just tell every1


----------



## nevertogether

im with mamadonna. since i'm stationed in germany and all my family is back home and my husband is on deployment. i will probably just call everyone or post it on my facebook haha. not much else i can do. :shrug:


----------



## TaNasha

I can't wait to make a facebook announcement saying I'm pregnant!


----------



## nevertogether

do you girls ever see your husband in pictures and think :shock: he's all mine! my husband went on a hike up "the duke" in kosovo today and he sent me a picture, and seriously. i'm drooling over here! :blush: okay done. haha. :rofl: he's deployed so picture oogling is what i do! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4699.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TaNasha

oohh very hot nevertogether! 

I do sometimes look at pictures of DH and think, damn im lucky!


----------



## Wiggler

very nice piccy!

Just tried to find the "drool pic" of my other half, but i cant find it :( NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## nevertogether

:blush: some luck women we are :) uh oh wiggler! i would die if i lost mine!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm gonna have a look round for it later. i could have sworn i had it on the pc. :) its probably on my mobile phone and i havent seen that in DAYS! DS "claimed" it last year.


----------



## K123

Love the new group signature! Thank you to whoever sorted that out!


----------



## Wiggler

YAY! just had my friends round, they recently got married and moved away. it was really nice to see them as since my other good friend moved away and I dont know anyone else in the area i get kinda lonely

I'm really glad i'm in this group cos I dont feel so alone anymore. 

Thanks Ladies x x x


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies how we all feeling?well me,my body has decided its gonna have a cold,been sneezing all day and now my nose wont stop running blah!!


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> I'm really glad i'm in this group cos I dont feel so alone anymore.
> 
> Thanks Ladies x x x

:hugs: Yep same here. Its really nice. And it's lovely that there is so many of us! Feel free to join in the convos girls, we can help each other until we get that :bfp:

I'm on such a downer tonight :cry: Mike doesn't finish work until 9 but can't wait for him to get home. need a big hug and an early night I think. 
I've stopped bleeding, rang the hospital and they said if I don't start bleeding again then I need to cancel my HSG on Monday. If I cancel that then it'll be another 3 months until I can start Clomid. Don't think I can go another 3 months knowing I won't get pregnant :cry::cry: I've had a really good cry but i'll probably start again when Mike gets home!

How is everyone else? Any goss to cheer me up?! 

xx


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs: 4 scamp x


----------



## sweetchilli

I also feel a bit more "with it" with this forum, as much as OH wants us to get pregnant, him rolling his eyes everytime i talk about ovulation and 2ww and we should "do it on this day" I think im driving him mad,lol 

At least here we are all in the same boat and our goal is the same,sooner or later.


----------



## mamadonna

i still think my hubby thinks you can get pg anytime in ur cycle


----------



## Scamp

mamadonna said:


> :hugs: 4 scamp x

Thanks hun

Lol, I try not to let Mike know when I'm ov'ing as I think it drives him crazy me talking about it. 
x


----------



## mamadonna

yeah billy just rolls his eyes,he's not into the whole planning thing he just likes to roll with it so to speak,i guess i do in a way but its handy to kno whats going on in there just so you can get a head start,and i aint getting any younger!!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm off now ladies ghost whisperer has started and i feel really crap!!!catch up tomorrow,nite all!!:wave:


----------



## EmmyReece

well I've only put on half a kg :wohoo: feeling quite pleased with myself as I thought I'd have put on about 5 kgs lol


----------



## Wiggler

WOOOOOO i think the evil chavzilla next door is moving out!!!!!!!!!!! This has cheered me up sooo much! she has made everyone in this blocks life hell for years! My OH even got attacked cos they though she lived in my flat :(

gonna have a huge party when she is gone!!!

if anyone is feeling down please take some of my good mood, there is plenty to go around
x x x


----------



## nevertogether

girlsssss can you help me on if today is CD1 or not? pleeeaseeeee. more info in my journal. thank you!! :hugs: 

WIGLER glad to hear the evil neighbor is moving out! hehe! 

EMMY good job girl!

MAMADONNA have a good rest doll! :hi:

SCAMP i'm so sorry that you are feeling down :hugs: just know that we are all here for you. i know that doesn't heal the wound completely, but it should help a little. all i can do is hope and pray that each and every one of you gorgeous ladies will be get their :bfp: very soon!


----------



## sianyld

evenin ladies,

Ive lost 10lbs!!! woohoo! most in ages! BMI is now 30, still high but hey im gettin there xx


----------



## sweetchilli

sianyld said:


> evenin ladies,
> 
> Ive lost 10lbs!!! woohoo! most in ages! BMI is now 30, still high but hey im gettin there xx

How did you loose that, whats your secret


----------



## sianyld

sweetchilli said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> evenin ladies,
> 
> Ive lost 10lbs!!! woohoo! most in ages! BMI is now 30, still high but hey im gettin there xx
> 
> How did you loose that, whats your secretClick to expand...

Lol! Stress i thinK!! Na, been going to zumba classes and just cutting down on the junk x


----------



## sweetchilli

Well done x


----------



## sianyld

Thank u x


----------



## Wiggler

sianyld said:


> evenin ladies,
> 
> Ive lost 10lbs!!! woohoo! most in ages! BMI is now 30, still high but hey im gettin there xx

omg thats amazing, well done! have you changed your diet much?

I lost 5lbs so far, only difference is that i have been trying to make homemade food (implanon removal might be helping too, that vile thing made me put on 4stone)


----------



## sianyld

its been over 3 months mind hun! 5lbs is great two more and its half a stome lost!! oh no 4 stone thats alot aint it! i had the implanon for 6 months had it removed as it didnt agree with me!! 

Just cutting down mainly, im a chip-a-holic lol, so trying to only allow myself them twice a week at most! limited choc, less sugary drinks etc and zumba classes twice a week! Think stress is a helping hand too tho xx



Wiggler said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> evenin ladies,
> 
> Ive lost 10lbs!!! woohoo! most in ages! BMI is now 30, still high but hey im gettin there xx
> 
> omg thats amazing, well done! have you changed your diet much?
> 
> I lost 5lbs so far, only difference is that i have been trying to make homemade food (implanon removal might be helping too, that vile thing made me put on 4stone)Click to expand...


----------



## Wiggler

i have been mega stressed to. like i have said before, my neighbor is evil! living in fear = not fun :(

i wish i had gotten my implant removed sooner, i had it for 18 months, bled almost constantly. 

was meant to have it removed last winter but my neighbor scares the shit out of me and it was a night appointment so i cancelled :(

i dont really like sweet food, im drinking lots of water, and eating at mealtimes (not brekkie though, yuk. lol.) instead of grazing all day. 

decided i am gonna test tomorrow and every thursday until af or BFP (whichever is first). no symptoms but as AF has done a runner i may as well. this *may* be a symptom but probably in my head but my uterus feels heavy...

maybe i'm just bonkers. lol. xxxx


----------



## sianyld

Wiggler said:


> i have been mega stressed to. like i have said before, my neighbor is evil! living in fear = not fun :(
> 
> i wish i had gotten my implant removed sooner, i had it for 18 months, bled almost constantly.
> 
> was meant to have it removed last winter but my neighbor scares the shit out of me and it was a night appointment so i cancelled :(
> 
> i dont really like sweet food, im drinking lots of water, and eating at mealtimes (not brekkie though, yuk. lol.) instead of grazing all day.
> 
> decided i am gonna test tomorrow and every thursday until af or BFP (whichever is first). no symptoms but as AF has done a runner i may as well. this *may* be a symptom but probably in my head but my uterus feels heavy...
> 
> maybe i'm just bonkers. lol. xxxx

No ur not hun, when us ladies r on a mission to get sumthin done nothin stands in our way!! She sounds like a right flippin idiot she does ur neighbour! get a grip hey!!

Good luck hun hope u get ur BFP very soon! xx


----------



## Wiggler

thanks hun :hugs:

i'm getting off now. gonna update tomorrow with the results of HPT. 

nighty night girlies! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Tested about 20 mins ago, BFN :( 

I never thought i would feel like this but i am actually hoping AF comes soon, at least then i will feel like my body is working properly. 

Do you ladies have any nice plans for today? I'm going to do some tidying and washing and am going to try to find a nice stuffed marrow recipe x x x


----------



## EmmyReece

Wiggler said:


> Tested about 20 mins ago, BFN :(
> 
> I never thought i would feel like this but i am actually hoping AF comes soon, at least then i will feel like my body is working properly.
> 
> Do you ladies have any nice plans for today? I'm going to do some tidying and washing and am going to try to find a nice stuffed marrow recipe x x x

ohhhh hun, sorry it was bfn :hugs:

my cousin, her fella and their baby go home today, so we will finally have our home to ourselves again :happydance: I've loved having them here, but fed up of hearing them argue over who's going to wake up with the baby :wacko:

I think I might start reading my Guide to Getting Pregnant book by Zita West today. I've been dying to get started on it, but it's been pretty hectic this past week, so not been able to get stuck in. 

I'm going to try and find some low fat / calorie recipes that I can freeze once they've been cooked, see if I can help this weight loss along ...


----------



## TaNasha

Sorry about the BFN Wiggler, maybe its still too early?


----------



## Wiggler

i hope so :) PMA all the way!

i google imaged pictures of stuffed marrows to see how yummy my dinner would look and all these pics of bone marrow came up. i nearly puked. i think i need to word my searches better. x x


----------



## mamadonna

sorry you got a :bfn: wiggler when is the :witch:due?


----------



## gem1985x

Wiggler sorry about your BFN FXed its been to early !!


----------



## KS1977

Awww, Wiggler,
Sorry to hear that. Fxd it aint over yet!

When are all you other ladies going to test?


----------



## sweetchilli

I normally get AF the 1st of everymonth/or 31 day cycle, so not sure if i should test a little earlier...im gonna see how i feel, iaint testing too early, id rather not know if it was a chemical


----------



## mamadonna

i'm gonna test on the 27th or 28th depending on temps and how i feel


----------



## Wiggler

I'm not sure when AF is due. had my implanon removed 5th July and nothing yet apart from withdrawal bleed. I hope my cycle gets back to normal soon.. but until then i shall keep testing occasionally and stay positive!


----------



## mamadonna

loving the pma wiggler


----------



## Wiggler

i stuffed full of PMA! well, PMA and silliness :)

Like today i am wearing all stripes because i support the stripes team from the cadbury's advert. hehe. i'm such a big kid :)


----------



## sianyld

hey all,
sorry wiggler u aint out tho till the nasty witch arrives!! 
Think im Cd34 today! Bruises ova both arms from blood tests etc and still feelin quite pos even tho i dont think this is my month!! detected no signs of o'ing at all!! ahhh!
Just bought hair extensions for my nite out next week as dressed as sailors lol could do with a damn good nite out!! one drink a month keeps me sain!!! 
Hows every1 else doin today??xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really bloated and got tummy cramps :( 

I wanna get home and get started on my book. We've had my cousin, her fella and the baby over for a few days, we've been waking up at about 6 each morning because they were arguing over who got up with the baby :wacko:

A sailor's night out sounds like really good fun, I used to love dressing up in themes when I was at uni, we went out as Smurfs one night lol ...


----------



## KS1977

Cool, fancy dress...I love it!

I am off out tomorrow as it is my birthday, so I am celebrating. It wont harm things if I have some drinks will it? Do ya think? x


----------



## sweetchilli

Im in need of a good bevvie or 10:haha:

Not speaking to the OH, so didnt :sex: , only ended up doing it twice during fertile period...:cry:

Cried on my driving lesson which made me look like a reet plonker, and have continued to be emotional for the last 24 hrs, maybe its a good thing we arnt speaking cause i might just have to bury him under the patio :haha:

Hope everyone is well....this 2ww is becoming a 2week head mash


----------



## sianyld

emmy smurfs sounds awsum! show us sum pics!!?

ks1977 - have a drink hun, let ur hair down and happy birthday for to moz!!!:cake:
Sweet chilli - Im always totally emotional before AF is due! no one will think ur crazy!! ccried on driving lessons when i couldn't get sumthin right and that was when i wasn't even ttc! my driving instructor was glad to see the back of me lol!
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll try and dig some pics out, it was such a fantastic night :D

sweetchilli, I'm overly emotional at the moment too, my poor fella has gone through hell the past couple of days :blush: just glad he loves me or he'd had run off back to his mum and dad


----------



## mamadonna

KS1977 said:


> Cool, fancy dress...I love it!
> 
> I am off out tomorrow as it is my birthday, so I am celebrating. It wont harm things if I have some drinks will it? Do ya think? x

happy birthday for tomorrow enjoy ur drinks :wine::drunk:


----------



## LindsayA

KS1977 said:


> Cool, fancy dress...I love it!
> 
> I am off out tomorrow as it is my birthday, so I am celebrating. It wont harm things if I have some drinks will it? Do ya think? x

Have a fab birthday and have a drink or 2 it only your birthday once a year:wacko:


----------



## Duffy

KS1977 said:


> Cool, fancy dress...I love it!
> 
> I am off out tomorrow as it is my birthday, so I am celebrating. It wont harm things if I have some drinks will it? Do ya think? x

Of course you are and Happy Birthday :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

I dug out my clearblue montier so I can pin point my fertile days but I won't be able to use mine til my next period. If it works as my dog helped himself to a cup of milk next to it ): .................... 

How everyone day going? I didn't get on yesterday due to boyfriends mother drama.... but glad I could sneak on for a moment now!


----------



## sweetchilli

KS1977 said:


> Cool, fancy dress...I love it!
> 
> I am off out tomorrow as it is my birthday, so I am celebrating. It wont harm things if I have some drinks will it? Do ya think? x

bon anniversaire x


----------



## KS1977

Awww,
Thanks guys. Yeah you are right....I'm gonna enjoy it. What will be will be and all that xx


----------



## Duffy

I didn't get a chance to read through the threads so what your birthday plans? My b day is aug 30 the 25... we be going up to a lodge over night baby free lol.


----------



## Elbee

Have a fab birthday!!!! :flower:


----------



## ldj

sweetchilli said:


> Im in need of a good bevvie or 10:haha:
> 
> Not speaking to the OH, so didnt :sex: , only ended up doing it twice during fertile period...:cry:
> 
> Cried on my driving lesson which made me look like a reet plonker, and have continued to be emotional for the last 24 hrs, maybe its a good thing we arnt speaking cause i might just have to bury him under the patio :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is well....this 2ww is becoming a 2week head mash

Oh Sweetchilli, sorry to hear you're emotional. I'm always emotional and even worse at the moment! Watched curious case of benjamin button the other day and nearly hyperventilated! 

I hate this wait, it's torture! I'm so nosey and impatient this just isn't nice! Waiting 2 weeks no fair! May test on Tuesday, but I bet I'll get a :bfn:, booooo!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## sweetchilli

ldj said:


> sweetchilli said:
> 
> 
> Im in need of a good bevvie or 10:haha:
> 
> Not speaking to the OH, so didnt :sex: , only ended up doing it twice during fertile period...:cry:
> 
> Cried on my driving lesson which made me look like a reet plonker, and have continued to be emotional for the last 24 hrs, maybe its a good thing we arnt speaking cause i might just have to bury him under the patio :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is well....this 2ww is becoming a 2week head mash
> 
> Oh Sweetchilli, sorry to hear you're emotional. I'm always emotional and even worse at the moment! Watched curious case of benjamin button the other day and nearly hyperventilated!
> 
> I hate this wait, it's torture! I'm so nosey and impatient this just isn't nice! Waiting 2 weeks no fair! May test on Tuesday, but I bet I'll get a :bfn:, booooo!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!Click to expand...



Aww thanx hun....
Im begining to bug myself to be honest, I normally am emotional around the 2ww, it can be quite irratic too, lol

I hope you do get your BFP, i hope we all do, however im pessimistic like you and i never expect anything else but a BFN....God i sound so doom and gloom today...I can asure everyone im NOT normally this misrable,lol

Im watching portland babies now on sky, watching all the posh birds have thier babies :haha:


----------



## KS1977

Duffy said:


> I didn't get a chance to read through the threads so what your birthday plans? My b day is aug 30 the 25... we be going up to a lodge over night baby free lol.

Happy Birthday for the 30th. Just off out with the girls tomorrow night. Not sure what the OH has planned...if anything x:flower:


----------



## mamadonna

happy birthday ks1977


----------



## TaNasha

Hello everyone!

Are any of you good at interpreting charts? I have no idea whats going on, i had a + OPK 2 days ago, but my temp is just dropping isnstead of going up?


----------



## KS1977

TaNasha said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Are any of you good at interpreting charts? I have no idea whats going on, i had a + OPK 2 days ago, but my temp is just dropping isnstead of going up?

Thank you Mamadonna. xx

TaNasha, I would say it looks like you are ovulating. Your positive OPK was a couple of days ago, which suggests you will be about to OV in 12-48 hours from that. They say you OV around the day of the thermal shift....so I would say that tomorrow, you will have a higher temperature (thermal shift), and because you have been temping properly (due to the coloured nblue dots), FF should put in a coverline tomorrow for you. If you haven't BD'd yet, I suggest you defo start:winkwink:

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Scamp

Heyy,
I'm away for one day and I have to read 5 pages to catch up lol 

Happy birthday KS1977 :kiss::hugs: Have a fab day

Sorry about the :bfn: Wiggler, might to too early so still FX

Erm, what've I missed lol, loads probably :dohh:

How is everyone today? Up to much? 

I've got Mike's brother moving in upstairs on the top floor so goig to be a stressful day, well not looking forward to it! 

Had my hair done yesterday, I'm naturally brown but i've had red put in it, I normally just have one colour of red highlights but went for something different yesterday. Got 3 shades of red but it's really subtle. And had a new cut, its shorter at the back and is more textured. I love it! Only problem with going the hairdressers is I hate sitting infront of the mirror :dohh: I do my best to avoid mirrors lol

Has anyone asked to join that I've missed? I've had a flick through and think I've added everyone

xx :flower:


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks KS1977! I am still earning about Charting, but so far I am not very good at it!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

morning everyone, hope you're all doing well today. 

Happy birthday KS1977, really hope you have a brilliant day hun :hugs:

Scamp your new hair do sounds absolutely fantastic!! :thumbup: I hate going to the hairdressers too, so much so that I now have a mobile hairdresser come out to me to do my hair :blush:

TaNasha, I'm the same with charting, I really need to learn to get to grips with mine, but so far, no good lol

I've still not got round to starting my Zita West book, think I might take it down to my mum's today and see if I can get started on it down there :blush:

My fella has got a job interview this morning for a care company in town. Am hoping they give him full time hours and take him on because we need a bit of a break from all the bad luck we've been having. I had to laugh when he told me what the company was called as it reminded me of Glee, he's only going for an interview with the New Directions :haha:

I'm currently trying to make a list of all the people I need to get xmas pressies for, and at the moment, the list is far too long :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, I've bought 2 xmas prezzies already :thumbup: 
Got everyone sorted except for Mike, haven't got a clue what to buy him :dohh: He is so difficult. 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having major trouble trying to find stuff for my fella, at this rate it's going to be the new Man Utd top and a couple of xbox games as I'm that clueless ... 

I'm trying to drop a few subtle hints for the new Xbox Kinect thingy so I can get the dance game :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

TaNasha said:


> Thanks KS1977! I am still earning about Charting, but so far I am not very good at it!

i'm with ks1977 looks like your o now so get :sex:


----------



## Wiggler

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KS1977!!!!!! hope your having a great day! 

Sweet: I hope your feeling happier now and if not *throws happy rocks* :haha:

Scamp: Your haircut and colour sounds amazing!!!! 

Emmy: i really hope you get a chence to start your book soon :) and got my fingers cross that your OH gets the job :thumbup:

I have been a little bit naughty yesterday, i ate LOADS of fried food, it was so worth it though, i felt like i was going mad, yesterday i nearly cried watching Friends (the TV show), a Property TV show and a few adverts.. 

Made up for it today by making yummy stuffed marrow. having it again for dinner cos it was so nice! 

Trying to avoid the TV at the moment because i really dont wanna end up tearing up over the Jeremy Kyle show! :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> Made up for it today by making yummy stuffed marrow. having it again for dinner cos it was so nice!
> 
> Trying to avoid the TV at the moment because i really dont wanna end up tearing up over the Jeremy Kyle show! :rofl:

Oh, recipe for the stuffed marrow? I'm in the mood for a sunday dinner lol so making roast (vegetarian obv!) with roasties, yorkshire puds, veg, stuffing and gravy mmmm
Love JK, was sad today actually. At the end, a girl was searching for her dad and she'd gone on there to make an appeal. But JK had already found him and she met him for the first time :cry: 

Every one had a busy day?

The guy who was moving in has decided they can't afford it this month so it won't be happening till next month now :dohh: Would of been nice to of been told before now but oh well

xx:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

what i did with the stuffed marrow was really weird. it was meant to be scrape the seeds out of the marrow (peeled and cut in half legnthways) and fill with mince (or veggie alternative) and a bolognese type sauce, cook for 20 mins at 200c covereed in foil, remove foil and top with cheese and cook for another 10-15 mins. 

the way i did it was the same but my bolognese sauce was erm.. creative. it contained (i dont measure)
Mince, tinned tomatoes, tomato puree, onion, mixed herbs (sounds normal until now) baked beans, cheese, worcester(sp?) sauce and parsley. hahaha. and when i topped it with cheese i covered that in worcester sauce too! 

and it gets worse! i just made myself a darylea sandwich and filled it with the bolognesey stuff!!!! yum yum, i have such gross taste in food. :)


----------



## Scamp

mmm sounds really nice hun.
Hahaha i love bolognese sauce on sandwiches, i thought it was just me that ate that! 
Also, another weird food is nan breads covered in peanut butter! It's gorgeous :thumbup:

Think Mike said he'd cook for me tonight which would be really nice, might have to supervise him though as he isn't to great at cooking bless :dohh: 

xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm in!! I've got a really good feeling about this cycle :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Added you :flower:
Where you up to in your cycle hun?
x


----------



## Wiggler

My OH is a ok cook, and i'm finally learning. i have learnt that i really enjoy cooking if its something from scratch, if its just dumping something in the oven i hate it. 

Hi sequeena :)


----------



## Scamp

Think i'm a really good cook, I seem to be able to make anything without an issue and I'm not really one for reading recipe books, I just do what sounds good. Mike seems to like my cooking anyway lol
x


----------



## sequeena

Scamp said:


> Added you :flower:
> Where you up to in your cycle hun?
> x

I'm 7 dpo now so that makes me CD 21 :flower:


----------



## Duffy

KS1977 said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to read through the threads so what your birthday plans? My b day is aug 30 the 25... we be going up to a lodge over night baby free lol.
> 
> Happy Birthday for the 30th. Just off out with the girls tomorrow night. Not sure what the OH has planned...if anything x:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, we had to cancel the lodge due to not enough funds so we resch for sept towards the end but I'll still get to go so I'm happy. Oh didn't get as big as a check as we expected and we had to help my mom out on some bills......... she divorced and we live with her so we sort of a family unit. We did get Karissa a load of diapers and wipes for the month of sept and some 9 month outfits cuz her are getting small on her now. We got about 8 sleepers in 12 months she tall................. and it will shrink a little when washed it should hold her over through the fall. I did get the okay to order my feritliy pee sticks for my moniter YAY so I can figure out when I'm ovulating.................. 

Karissa taking her morning nap oh is off today so I got to sleep in woot woot and got lots of help cleaning up but we have a TON of laundry to do! 

P.S on the cooking chat I am NOT a cook and NEITHER is oh although he says other wise hahaha........... my mom does all the cooking thank god but one of these days I need to get off my @ss and learn it lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Duffy ur daughter is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Random but - i lost the game

for the of you who dont understand https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)

*hides*


----------



## Scamp

Nooooo :ignore::ignore:
I hadn't lost the game for a few days 
xx


----------



## Wiggler

i was talking to a friend on MSN and he mentioned another game, just the word game sets me off now. stupid game 

gotta say though, silly things like this are good, they really help keep a smile on my face :)


----------



## Scamp

Haha yeah same here. Do you Shout Eddie when an Eddie Stobbert (sp?) truck drives past? :blush:
x


----------



## Wiggler

never heard of that one! i do shout "mini" and "beetle" though. haha.


----------



## Scamp

Night girls :flower:
I'm off to straighten my hair ready for morn before bb comes on then it's bed time for me. Up at 6am again for work 
xx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Wiggler

Night hunny! sleep well! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


i kinda need to vent but gonna hold it in tonight n see how i feel tomorrow. if i still feel like this tomorrow i hope you dont mind if i vent. 

sleep well ladies. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sianyld

vent away hunny xx


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler said:


> Duffy ur daughter is sooooo cute!!!

Thank you she has her daddy eyes and looks so much like him I'm half mexican with almost black hair and dark brown eyes........... Its funny what gentics your baby takes but I'm so proud of her and I dress her like a dolly lol. Your lil prince is a cutie pie! :hugs:

It most be bed time on your side of the world its half hour til four in the afternoon here I've been steam cleaning carpets blah taking a BNB break.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I'm in.....let's get that BFP by Dec. 25th


----------



## sianyld

Morning ladies how is every 1 today?x


----------



## EmmyReece

am doing ok today sianyld, how about you?

I'm rewriting my list of people to buy for at xmas and playing some free online bingo at the same time :blush:


----------



## sianyld

EmmyReece said:


> am doing ok today sianyld, how about you?
> 
> I'm rewriting my list of people to buy for at xmas and playing some free online bingo at the same time :blush:

lol, fair play, not even given xmas that much thought lately think its coz im a nov baby lol BIRTHDAY FIRST!! then worry bout xmas lol:haha:

im doin ok hun, got a baby shower to go to to nite so feeling a little bit:sulk: but my turn will come hey! u got much palnned for today hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

not got anything planned really, so I might have a pj day and slob out on the sofa with the internet and a book :D

I'm glad none of my friends are pregnant at the moment, I'd hate to go to a baby shower :( hope it's not too bad for you hun


----------



## sianyld

thanks hun, na i shud b ok i've got thick skin and there's no way i would show any of them wat im going thru! they're not the best really! bitchy comes to mind!! lol
have a good pj day hun, i had 1 yest! had a week off work and go back mon gutted lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww no, I used to hate the first day back at work after some time off :(

I wish it'd hurry up and get to December lol, I've no patience whatsoever, and I want to get down to London


----------



## Scamp

Hey :flower:

How is everyone?

Hope the baby shower goes okay hun :hugs:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing ok hun, how about you?

I've been pretty busy today, I've made 3 siggys so far, which has been quite cool, just doing my last one now, and it's yours Scamp :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: Can't wait to get the siggy
I'm bored as! Got home from work and did house work for an hour and now I'm literally pulling my hair out with boredom lol. Need something to do! :coffee:
Thinking of adding to my wedding folder, but I'm not actually engaged yet :dohh: I'm sure he's gonna do it on my bday though (Dec) He does know btw so i'm not weird :blush: hehe
x:flower:


----------



## Wiggler

Hi everyone, feeling much happier today, and sooooo hungry, today has been so mental that i havent even had a chance to eat! :haha:

OH went to a family wedding, i refused to go because i didnt want to see his mum (oh told everyone i had a cold) and i went to see my friends new flat! its so gorgeous. it was so nice to get out and just be me! its given me a real boost :)

xxxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Sianyld, how did the baby shower go? I've never been to a shower usually when people around me have them I skip out lol. 

Emmyreece, that sounds like a fab idea Pjs and a good book, what book are you reading? I'm a avid book reader myself (nora robert the search).... Tomorrow my day off errr aftenoon I get a mommy break so I'll be doing that  

I'm a little tired today I have to do my log book on umemployeement or I'll get thrown off, blah......... oh is working baby in her swinger, mama getting some net time..... other then that its a over cast slow boring day hahaha


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler said:


> Hi everyone, feeling much happier today, and sooooo hungry, today has been so mental that i havent even had a chance to eat! :haha:
> 
> OH went to a family wedding, i refused to go because i didnt want to see his mum (oh told everyone i had a cold) and i went to see my friends new flat! its so gorgeous. it was so nice to get out and just be me! its given me a real boost :)
> 
> xxxxxx

Your so lucky I'm stuck going to a birthday party at my oh mothers whom I don't get along with and NONE of my family allowed there ): so I'll be stuck in a corner with Karissa I'm so................ not looking forward to it. Cool deal on your friends new flat


----------



## EmmyReece

I keep meaning to start Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant, but I keep not getting round to it :blush:

I'm still having a pj night, but got x factor on at the moment.


----------



## Wiggler

aww duffy, cant u "pull a sicky"? hehe. when OH got back i have been told everyone was asking why i wasnt there (i never met most people there) and apparently i **have** to go to the family BBQ next month, i dont mind, i'm just hoping MIL wont go (she probably wont, she didnt even bother to come to DS's 1st bday party so i doubt she will go to a BBQ)

Emmy: hope you get round to reading your book soon, i'm not watching xfactor tonight, gonna watch it on ITV player tomorrow.

on a different note, got rid of dylans bottle today!!!!!! there was a little tantrum at bed time, but he is asleep now!!! so proud of him xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gem1985x

Emmyreece ur siggys r fab if i send u pictures could u make me one? 

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## sweetchilli

Hey ladies,
Just thought id pop by and say hello!
Not been on for a day or 2 as im working all weekend and i do 14 hour shifts....Grim times!
Although its stopped my going mad with the symptom spotting.

Looking forward to having monday off and catching up.

Spk soon girls and keep up with the work hehe


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Please count me in* :flower:


----------



## Scamp

Hey, I'll add you in the morning hun, mike had got the laptop and bnb is a nightmare on my iPhone lol. How are you? 
X


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey Scamp, im good, does that mean i can add this group to my siggy :yipee:
Ur furr babies r soooooo cute !!


----------



## sianyld

hey all, 
back from the baby shower, it wasn't too bad! im so good at pretending im ok lol! My goddaughter woz there so played with her for ages! she's like my little ray of sunshine! love her to bits! she takes my mind off everythin! bless her!
Scamp- love the new pics x

Every1 was saying that me and mike look good with a baby, yeah if only they knew im so desperately waiting my turn! 
hows every1 else to nite xxx


----------



## Duffy

How do I get the pre xmas bonkers siggy? 

Wiggler, Well I'm crossing my fingers and toes that your mil doesent show for you heehee... 
There no way possible for me to not go the last time she saw me'karissa was when she was 3 months old, now she nearing nine lol. I'm just going to bite the bullet on this one and load up on games on my cell phone. 

EmmyReece, I had a few books on it one was cool because it had you go over your money and tons of other areas then it talked about healthy foods to improve fertility and tons of other stuff I should dig it up from the garage. 

Sweetchilli, o my goodness that a long shift I be that does help keep sp off your mind, rest those those feet soon  

Sianyld, I'm glad the shower went smooth for you and it sounds like your had a good time!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Duffy said:


> How do I get the pre xmas bonkers siggy?
> 
> Wiggler, Well I'm crossing my fingers and toes that your mil doesent show for you heehee...
> There no way possible for me to not go the last time she saw me'karissa was when she was 3 months old, now she nearing nine lol. I'm just going to bite the bullet on this one and load up on games on my cell phone.
> 
> EmmyReece, I had a few books on it one was cool because it had you go over your money and tons of other areas then it talked about healthy foods to improve fertility and tons of other stuff I should dig it up from the garage.
> 
> Sweetchilli, o my goodness that a long shift I be that does help keep sp off your mind, rest those those feet soon
> 
> Sianyld, I'm glad the shower went smooth for you and it sounds like your had a good time!

Copy & paste this but remove the ---

ht---tp://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif


----------



## KS1977

Wowwwww,

About 35 ladies on here ....Get in ladies. Let the race begin....See who can get the first BFP......Ready, steady....GOOOOOO!!!!

Good luck.

I'm going to try my hardest to beat you all lol xxx


----------



## ldj

Hi everyone
Haven't been on here in a few days as I've been away at the inlaws! 
I'm kicking myself for what I did yesterday and today! I took a pregnancy test and they were negative! Earliest I should be doing it is Tuesday! Knew there wouldn't be a positive and even thinking there won't be next week either! Anyway I should be more patient! :nope:

Went over to a friends house tonight for a girly night in! One of them is pregnant and would have been a few weeks behind me if I hadn't have lost my little one. She took great pride in showing off her scan photos. Part of me wanted to cry for my angel that I will never meet. 

Right going to go to bed now!
:hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Sparklegirl, thanks got it  

Ks1977, heehee get set ready GO......................... Knowing me I'll be the snail heehee..  

Idj, that must have been hard for you praying you get your sticky bean soon *hugs*...


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone :flower: 
It's my day off and I'm awake at 7.30, that is rubbish! Got my pelvic exam at 9, the one where they do an ultra sound and camera. Not looking forward to it as I'm still bleeding. 
See you all later xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Morning Scamp, hope all goes well with ur pelvic exam.....
Did u see my siggy :smug:

Im going to the Dr next week so stop the bleeding coz it been a mnth already
im really trying to get af regulated :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

Morning everyone ...

Good luck for your pelvic exam today Scamp hun, hope it all goes as well as it possibly can :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit weird today. I've just gone for a bowl of Shreddies for my brekkie, and it quite literally made me :sick: Yet I can manage yoghurt, strawberries and toast :wacko:


----------



## sianyld

morning all!

how did ur scan go scamp? 
i've only just got up! how lazy am I??
hows every1 else today! i have my 2nd FS appointment to moz! gettin nerous but also a bit excited that i may finally get sum help after a 3 monthsof blood tests that prooved my suspicions all along!! FX'd he'll give me clomid!!! xx


----------



## LindsayA

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well?

I am feeling a little fed up of feeling really sick most of the time and yet still got BFN:nope:

I know i still have time as AF not due till thursday? Just wish i was feeling ill for a reason!

Anyway enough of my moaning how is everyone else feeling and what are you up to today????:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hello mya i please join you ladies? i been trying a year now and we have said we WILL get there by xmas when ever my cycle decides to begin again lol


----------



## Scamp

Scan was fine. Worried me a little as she was asking loads of questions when last time she didn't ask any. After it was done she said 'I can't find the cyst that you had last time' Haha erm no one told me there was a cyst, that was the first i'd heard of it! Nice of her to tell me though as even in the letter confirming my appointment it says not to ask as they're not meant to tell us. Will find out more when I see the specialist in Sept. 
I'm just going to have a pj day now i reckon, was supposed to meet my best mate and her little boy but I cancelled, just want to be on my own today. Read a book and curl up on the sofa with the dogs :coffee:
So how is everyone? Having a busy day?
Sparklegirl, LindseyAnn and Born2BeAMommy I've added you :hugs:
Thank you to everyone that said you like my new siggy, EmmyReece made it, I love it. 
The dog in the middle is my little boy Scamp, he's such a mummy's boy! He's a Chihuahua and is a year old.
The white dog is Princess, she's gorgeous, she's a Jack Russel and is 4.
And the black dog is Tash, she is so so lovely and so crazy! She's 3 and is a Collie cross. 
Sianld - Glad the baby shower wasn't to bad hun :) Lol not lazy, we all deserve a lie in! We'll all be thinking about you tomorrow, what time is your appointment?
KS1977 - There's loads of us ain't there, its fab, lovely to have all of you to talk to. Haha the race is on! 
IDJ - Sorry about your loss hun, must be hard looking at the scan pictures. 
LindseyA- Your not moaning hun and even if you were, we don't mind!
:hugs::flower::hugs::flower:
xx


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon ladies,tis a lovely sunny day here,getting bored with the 2ww now wish it was time to test


----------



## Scamp

Weather is gorgeous here as well! :thumbup:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: am so glad you like your new siggy Scamp

I'm feeling quite achey at the moment, just in my sides ... have got over the shreddies incident this morning, and just had a nice options mocha coffe (which I'm really into at the moment). Trying not to read too much into it though as I really do believe I'm out for this month and just waiting for af to arrive lol ... but there's still a piece of me that hopes I'm wrong


----------



## Scamp

I'll keep FX hun, when you due af?
x


----------



## mamadonna

keep up the pma emmyreece you aint out till the :witch: show her ugly face


----------



## sianyld

hey scamp,
glad it was ok babe-hope u get ur well deserved answers in sept! hate the waiting game!!
My app is at 10am, bk in work 2moz tho so i'll try and nip on line on lunch to update u all!
Emmy - just looked thro ur siggy thread they are amazing - great job hun:thumbup:
I just watched the great sperm race! it was mad!! OH was being a pain tho cracking jokes! ahh well gotta hav i giggle i spose!
hope ur all well:hugs:xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

im have a pj day too just relaxing & enjoying having the laptop to myself :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know when af is due guys ... I didn't have af for 7 months, then had a mega light one around about 19th July for a week ... I don't know if I've ovulated, so don't even know how many dpo I am lol


----------



## sianyld

Fx'd Emmy u neva know! i neva know if im o'ing either!!x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Emmy fx for u :flower: but i dont know either when im ovulating :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun, same to you. Let hope we all have a :bfp: before Christmas 
Great Sperm race is really good, think we were making jokes when it was on as well. Interesting though! 
Love having a pj day, Scamp is fast asleep next to me :cloud9:
I never know when I'm ov'ing as well. I'm going to buy a thermometer from work tomorrow so I can start temping.
Does anyone else temp?
xx


----------



## mamadonna

i temp scamp,go on to fertility friend its really helpful


----------



## Scamp

Ah thanks sweetie, I'll go have a look. 

Did I say my prediction finally came through? I'll go find it and post it. Normally I think its all rubbish but it was only £1 so why not try it. 
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

i always forget tp temp, & not sure if it works coz i have pcos coz i read somewhere that it no use temping when having pcos & opks can give u false positive, very confused now


----------



## Scamp

Oh, really? I have PCOS as well and didn't realise that. I knew about opks though
x


----------



## mamadonna

Scamp said:


> Ah thanks sweetie, I'll go have a look.
> 
> Did I say my prediction finally came through? I'll go find it and post it. Normally I think its all rubbish but it was only £1 so why not try it.
> x

no you never said £1 is ok to pay i've had a few non came true yet :nope:


----------



## Scamp

*Hey Victoria,
Thank you for coming to me for your reading.x

I'm being shown a blonde haired little girl, and there be a pregnancy links to Pisces which are dates within 19th February - 20th March. However this isn't as of yet as I feel there needing to be foundations of a relationship first. There is a man coming in for you that is dark haired,smartly dress and works in a suit. 

Love'n'light
Melissa
xxxxxxxxxxxx*

Mike was gutted bless him, lol :dohh: 

x


----------



## Wiggler

Quick question girls :)

I went into Wilkinsons yesterday (best shop ever!) and saw that they sell 2 pregnancy tests for under £2 a pack. have anyone tried them? i didnt buy any because i didnt have any money on me, but if i hear they are OK i think i may have to. (any excuse to go to Wilkies :rofl:)

might see if i can find some info online about them :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if any of you lovely ladies are done with the witch can you send her my direction please?


----------



## EmmyReece

I had one of those predictions too ... she said the month of august for me, but she wasn't sure if it was this year or next, and it could have been conception month or birth month, and she said I would have a little boy who would be a complete and utter mummy's boy ... :cloud9: not sure how much to read into it, so am going to just keep my fingers crossed lol ...


----------



## sianyld

i had a prediction but just the one it was conceive oct 10 a girl edd was 30th june 11! we will see xx


----------



## EmmyReece

sianyld said:


> i had a prediction but just the one it was conceive oct 10 a girl edd was 30th june 11! we will see xx

fingers crossed for you siany :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

It's really interesting reading them. I do wonder if they'll come true. Bit confused with mine, I'm in a relationship! Haha have been for years! 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

it's nice for a little bit of hope isn't it? I haven't told Chris about my reading because he'd get too excited lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive had 3 readings 2 were wrong and i just orderd another lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

I had 3 readings, 1 was very spot on with things, so we just have to wait & see


----------



## EmmyReece

I've spotted one that I'm thinking of treating myself to tomorrow ... but not sure whether to go for it or not ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've spotted one that I'm thinking of treating myself to tomorrow ... but not sure whether to go for it or not ...

who is it?


----------



## EmmyReece

psychic123ukreadings.com but it's a bit pricey compared to melissa's (£6.95), but from what I can see, it's more in depth ... and someone on here has had one, just can't remember who


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> psychic123ukreadings.com but it's a bit pricey compared to melissa's (£6.95), but from what I can see, it's more in depth ... and someone on here has had one, just can't remember who

is that gail?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> psychic123ukreadings.com but it's a bit pricey compared to melissa's (£6.95), but from what I can see, it's more in depth ... and someone on here has had one, just can't remember who

i had a reading form her gail was very in depth but was wrong for me was one of the one i stupidly clung too as she said woul be this month


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah she is called Gail ... is she any good?


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> yeah she is called Gail ... is she any good?

i had a lovely reading off her but she told me it would be a matter of weeks b4 i fell pg and that was back in april/may i did e mail her back to ask if she could give me numbers or dates but never got a reply


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah she is called Gail ... is she any good?

she was wrong for me but i personaly think if my cycle wasnt so wacky she would of been right


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh I don't know whether to go for one or not :wacko: 

just going to have some chicken, rice, tomato and cheese yummy :thumbup: (I don't eat spuds anymore and am a fussy cow with veg, so I do my own version of a sunday lunch lol)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh I don't know whether to go for one or not :wacko:
> 
> just going to have some chicken, rice, tomato and cheese yummy :thumbup: (I don't eat spuds anymore and am a fussy cow with veg, so I do my own version of a sunday lunch lol)

ohhh that sound yum not sure what we are having think pork n sumin


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh I don't know whether to go for one or not :wacko:
> 
> just going to have some chicken, rice, tomato and cheese yummy :thumbup: (I don't eat spuds anymore and am a fussy cow with veg, so I do my own version of a sunday lunch lol)

sounds yummy,i think its nearly time for food here belly's starting to rumble lol


----------



## EmmyReece

it is yummy :D

I think I might go for this reading tomorrow and see what I get back :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it is yummy :D
> 
> I think I might go for this reading tomorrow and see what I get back :blush:

ive just orderd one from psysic star bit more expenisve but i like the sound of her sounds very honset


----------



## Scamp

I wouldn't mind buying another but I'm worried about spending too much on them!
I do think they charge far too much for some and it is unfair
x


----------



## sianyld

think 4 me it was just a bit of a boost to keep my spirits high as all this ttc lark is seriously taking its toll! im slightly hoping that my psuchic reading will come true but u never know! im starvin too! my nan cooks my sunday lunch bless i love her to bits! u cant beat the sunday lunch u grew up with can u xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think my fella would be too impressed if I spent too much lol ...

I'm kinda scared of being told something bad :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah that's true

Mike works until 10.30 on a Sunday which is rubbish 'cos I don't get a Sunday lunch (unless I eat one on my own!) 

x


----------



## sianyld

aww that's crappy scamp! 
emmy- i was a bit scared havin a reading done but dont think i would hav any more as i dont wanna start relying on them too much! wat will be will b hey! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... I think because I found out that the first reading I had, the lady was a member on here, so I don't really trust it if you know what I mean? it gave me a little bit of hope, but I couldn't say for sure whether it was a case of me just being told what I wanted to hear ...

so I was thinking of getting a new one and using a different e-mail address ...


----------



## sequeena

Tested today and gt a :bfn:. That's ok though because the craving to test is out of my system!


----------



## sianyld

aww sorry hun, not out tho till the witch arrives!x

Yeah emmy know wat u mean! was gonna hav more readings but thought a bit more about it and didnt want to waste my money xx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun :) I feel fine too. I don't feel like AF is going to come :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... I think I might do a reading from Gail and then that's it for me as I'll make sure she won't be able to link my e-mail address to here :thumbup:

I really fancy some ice cream, but am trying to be good lol, think I might have to make do with a yoghurt instead


----------



## sianyld

sequeena - no probz hun! hope that it was just too early for u and that u will get lucky this month!

Emmy- sounds like a good idea, as it must be so easy to trace peoples threads with an e-mail addy attached! if i were u and u've been really good id prob hav an ice cream as a treat!!xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to be good and stick to yoghurt and some fruit ... I really want to have lost some more weight at weigh in on wednesday :thumbup:

how long did it take to get your reading from Gail?


----------



## sianyld

good girl lol, im quite weak when it comes from dieting! i didnt have one from gail, i had mine from amber x


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I get easily confused 

the only motivation I have for the diet is wanting a baby ... I've had a few issues this week that have made me even more determined to get that bfp


----------



## sianyld

Good 4u hun! i've lost 10lbs by cuttin down and my bmi is now 30.1 but still need to lose more! been exercising more and stuff.

lets hope ur hard work will pay off! hows the weather in Aber today?x


----------



## EmmyReece

it's actually really sunny for a change lol ... we've had quite a bit of rain, so we're making the most of the sun as I think Autumn is well on its way lol ...

going to take the dog out for a wander late tonight once mum's had a bit of a doze :thumbup:

looking for some fur type eskimo boots for when we go to London, really don't want my feet getting cold lol


----------



## Duffy

(WARNING) I sch a reading with gail what I thought was the email reading, found it it was a msn reading, she wouldn't help me figure out the time zone to meet her basically was rude and said I was on my own. I missed the first meeting and got a email at seven in the moring saying she was waiting for me/didn't read it til 10 in the morning when I woke up. Anyway I apoligized and resch I got up at FIVE in the morning and stayed on the computer until 10 in the morning not daring to move I also left my msn open all day. SHE NEVER SHOWED up and then she never BOTHERED to write me until a WEEK later. 

I honestly believe she was a fraud/banks on women wanting to get pregnant and profits from their hope of a reading affirming their soon to be pregnancy. So my warning it to just be careful who you go to ladies.


----------



## EmmyReece

Duffy said:


> (WARNING) I sch a reading with gail what I thought was the email reading, found it it was a msn reading, she wouldn't help me figure out the time zone to meet her basically was rude and said I was on my own. I missed the first meeting and got a email at seven in the moring saying she was waiting for me/didn't read it til 10 in the morning when I woke up. Anyway I apoligized and resch I got up at FIVE in the morning and stayed on the computer until 10 in the morning not daring to move I also left my msn open all day. SHE NEVER SHOWED up and then she never BOTHERED to write me until a WEEK later.
> 
> I honestly believe she was a fraud/banks on women wanting to get pregnant and profits from their hope of a reading affirming their soon to be pregnancy. So my warning it to just be careful who you go to ladies.

:wacko: crikey, that's making me rethink the whole thing ... think I shall be leaving this one to fate ...


----------



## Duffy

On a side note I'm very spiritual and do give tarot readings for myself and I believe to my core "you" are the most psychic about you. I think if you all got a basic tarot spread on pregnancy and did a reading for yourself you would fine it AMAZING, do a web check on how to do a tarot reading too. The readings I have done for myself have been the most honest and truthful to me compared to anything I ever allowed anyone to do it. 

P.S my day going good oh is taking over baby and cleaning duties today so its nice to get a day break. I think I might of ovulated a few days ago so if I did I should have nailed it on the head literally speaking ROLF................ but still going to bed just in case. I'm really impatient for my fertility sticks lol............................... trying harder this month then others.


----------



## Duffy

EmmyReece, and the worst part is I knew better *you know that funny feeling inside* I spent money I shouldn't have and lost, $27 something dollars I was charged oh could have used that in Gas money, I still feel guility ):


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed for you hun ...

if I got myself some tarot cards, I'd probably end up doing myself a reading every single day, plus I wouldn't know how to do one or understand the card meanings either :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Duffy please don't feel guilty hun :hugs: at least you know now not to go for one again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Duffy said:


> On a side note I'm very spiritual and do give tarot readings for myself and I believe to my core "you" are the most psychic about you. I think if you all got a basic tarot spread on pregnancy and did a reading for yourself you would fine it AMAZING, do a web check on how to do a tarot reading too. The readings I have done for myself have been the most honest and truthful to me compared to anything I ever allowed anyone to do it.
> 
> P.S my day going good oh is taking over baby and cleaning duties today so its nice to get a day break. I think I might of ovulated a few days ago so if I did I should have nailed it on the head literally speaking ROLF................ but still going to bed just in case. I'm really impatient for my fertility sticks lol............................... trying harder this month then others.

 can you buy tarrots for pregnancy?


----------



## Duffy

Emmyreece, 
Most readings you can do a simple reading, shuffle the deck lay one card down (past) lay card two down (present) lay card three down (future) keep in mind most tarot readings are 3-6 months and because of free will anything can change so its best to do short term readings (I found with myself) If you buy a tarot deck they come with a book that has the meanings for each card so it makes it a lot easyier then the old fashion tarot decks. You can also just take a moment of what you feel per card and write it down, let your feelings and words flow because no one knows better then YOU and your YOUR BODY  Maybe I can give myself a pregnancy reading, and remember there zillons of ways you can ask, for example

Whats blocking me from getting pregnant? When will I get pregnant? and so on.... so it best to be very precise in how you ask and think of the question as you shuffle the deck. Also you can look on the net for random pregnancy tarot spreads that are more in depth and use your inner voice as you go along and jot down what you get from the card. 

So if no one minds I'll do a reading (one only) for myself write it down and save it and see how true it comes over the span of 3-6 months. You could also do it yourself just for fun and see what happens and you be amazed at how psychic you can be about yourself  

Ok.......... totally rambling and need to get a few things down around the house, you have a good day/or night depending on what side of the world your on lol


----------



## Duffy

lindseyanne said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> On a side note I'm very spiritual and do give tarot readings for myself and I believe to my core "you" are the most psychic about you. I think if you all got a basic tarot spread on pregnancy and did a reading for yourself you would fine it AMAZING, do a web check on how to do a tarot reading too. The readings I have done for myself have been the most honest and truthful to me compared to anything I ever allowed anyone to do it.
> 
> P.S my day going good oh is taking over baby and cleaning duties today so its nice to get a day break. I think I might of ovulated a few days ago so if I did I should have nailed it on the head literally speaking ROLF................ but still going to bed just in case. I'm really impatient for my fertility sticks lol............................... trying harder this month then others.
> 
> can you buy tarrots for pregnancy?Click to expand...

You can buy almost any card deck and find a pregnancy reading spread to do or make one of your own. There are lots of choices to choose from if you go to this site Aeclectic tarot its sort of a message board with women/men who do readings on everything from career to kids to health.... you name it they have great suggestions.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for explaining it Duffy, I might have to have a look into it ... I'm too inquisitive for my own good sometimes


----------



## ldj

Good afternoon ladies!

Feeling funny today. Have sore boobs and feeling very tired (due to not going to bed until 2am and getting up at 7am!)! Now I'm also feeling sick and even after a nice 2 hour afternoon nap still feel tired. My OH said could it be pregnancy and I said probably not and most likely me just convincing myself! :cry:

Went swimming with my little one today which took my mind off things and she absolutely loved it! 

My OH is so great, when I said I didn't feel great he said to go and sit down and he'd do it! 

Hope everyone is good out there today?
:hugs:


----------



## sianyld

idj - soz ur not feelin well hun Fx'd it may lead to sumthin promising!!

I've got angel cards girls and they are fab! all nice readings, when the lady in the shop where i bought them from asked me to think of a question (which of course was baby related) the card a chose was patience!! how mad!!

love my angel cards and use them as a boost when im feelin low xxx


----------



## sweetchilli

YAY ive done for one day,lol

Not getting dressed tomoz, infact i dont plan on doing anything!

I thinking im getting a cold and a cough, well defo the cough, i feel a bit achey and my mouth is so dry.

I dunno how i feel about wanting to test at the end of the month, i mean i know its only my 2nd cycle, and so after the 1st ive decided or tried to tell myself that i wont get TOO upset about a BFN. Arggghhh
Is there anyone on here who will be testing around the 30th?


----------



## TaNasha

Hello everyone!

Hope you had good weekends?

Are itchy nipples perhaps a pregnancy symptom? I have been itchy since Saturday, i tried googling it but then it was just breast cancer that popped so i immediately closed it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just googled itchy nipples in pregnancy and apparently it can be caused by the rise in hormones hun :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## TaNasha

Each month i promise myself i will not symptom spot, but look at me go already! argg!

What is even more annoying is that i dont even know when or whether i ovulated!


----------



## EmmyReece

We all symptom spot, I think it'd be impossible for us not to symptom spot. Look at me yesterday getting all excited because a bowl of shreddies made me sick lol

I'm the same as you, don't know if I've ovulated or not :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

I'd love to be pregnant by the end of the year too! I'm waiting on an appointment through for infertility clinic so hopefully i'll get a bit of help and get that BFP soon.

I was so convinced I was preg last cycle but AF showed up 2 days early :dohh: Gutted!


----------



## TaNasha

How long have you been TTC EmmyReece? 

Welcome Blah11! Hope you get your BFP soon and good luck at the clinic!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's been about 2 years now ... but I really think me not conceiving is down to my weight, which is why I've been trying so hard to lose the weight ...


----------



## Wiggler

Morning Girls :) 

hope you all are well and had a fantastic weekend! 

AF still isnt here, and still have no symptoms :(. to cheer myself up I'm going to make a yummy stew later and tonight indulge the child in me by having a HUGE ps3 gaming session :haha:

i found out last week that i cant go to my mums for xmas as she is only has xmas day off during the holidays and cant give us a lift there and back so going to start making shopping lists and buying presents soon which will keep me nice and busy. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww Wiggler hun :hugs:

I'm doing the same as you, making lists and brought my first pressie the other day as it was on offer with my catalogue :D 

I'm really excited as I'm doing lots of xmas shopping in London, never been there in december, or outside of school, so I can have a proper look around, 5 days we're there in total :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I am so jealous! i love London, me and OH are hoping to go there for the january sales. i was supposed to start buying xmas pressies in january, but totally forgot, going to make sure i do this year. 

we chucked out all our decs and our tree this year so we need to replace them, found a nice dressed tree in the argos catalogue. OH wanted a real tree, but i hate the smell and the mess.


----------



## sweetchilli

you girls have made me panic a bit, i need to start getting a few pressies now, Xmas will be here before we know it...God i hope im not working it! well not xmas day anyway


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been on at my fella for ages to take us down to London at xmas, so for him to finally give in is brilliant. I'm booking the tube tickets in a couple of weeks and then the train tickets when the advance ones come out :happydance:

I'm hoping we can make it a yearly thing as it's somewhere you can go with a young baby as it doesn't involve flying :D


----------



## Wiggler

thats sounds really nice Emmy, cos london is great for kids and the xmas lights are amazing! 

Sweet, fingers crossed you arent working and get a nice relaxing xmas.

my new yearly thing is going to be going to a different town/city each xmas to see the lights being turned on. We are going to bognor this year, as its close by, considering brighton or portsmouth next year.


----------



## TaNasha

I would love to go to London for Xmas shopping, but it's such a shame that is't so far away. We have the german christmas markets here which are very pretty though, but they only start in November..

You girls are really starting early with your gifts, i best get started aswell!


----------



## Sparklegirl

TaNasha said:


> I would love to go to London for Xmas shopping, but it's such a shame that is't so far away. We have the german christmas markets here which are very pretty though, but they only start in November..
> 
> You girls are really starting early with your gifts, i best get started aswell!

Yes, i remember last year we where going to drive up just to see the x - mas market but sumthing came up :dohh: but hopefully this year we going :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't wait to see the xmas markets in London, there's one in hyde park called Winter Wonderland :happydance:


----------



## PocoHR

Ouhh maybe I will steal away to London one weekend to shop... that would be amazing! Sounds fab!

I have been away from this forum for too long! Needed a mental break from thinking "ttc" all the time, my last AF was pretty emotional. 

But, today I have EWCM and I'm feeling ready to try once more... hope DH is in the mood tonight!

Hugs to all, glad to be back!


----------



## Wiggler

Poco - welcome back!! sorry you had such a hard time before, sending lots of PMA and babydust your way x

I nearly had a heart attack earlier! i was sat on the sofa, chatting away on the phone, when my son walked in. doesnt sound scary i know, but considering i had put him in his cot for a nap. thats mega scary...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all still waiting on af here:shrug: got to go to london on thursday what im not looking forward ttoo i hate london and all the crowds:nope: but gota get hubbys passport sorted out at the german embasy and he will get lost if he goes alone:haha:. hope you are all well?


----------



## KS1977

Hello,
I am off to London on Thursday to. I love it. Visiting relatives. Hope AF stays away for us both x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

KS1977 said:


> Hello,
> I am off to London on Thursday to. I love it. Visiting relatives. Hope AF stays away for us both x

i want it to come for me lol need to get onto next cycle fed up of this one been far to long


----------



## PocoHR

Wiggler said:


> Poco - welcome back!! sorry you had such a hard time before, sending lots of PMA and babydust your way x
> 
> I nearly had a heart attack earlier! i was sat on the sofa, chatting away on the phone, when my son walked in. doesnt sound scary i know, but considering i had put him in his cot for a nap. thats mega scary...

Thanks Wiggler, and oh wow... what a big guy your LO is!!! 

I will always remember the first time my little brother got out of his crib, he wandered out into the living room with the rest of us carrying half of his clothes and a basketball asking to go out and play  So cute!

I just did an opk and there was a line! Its my first opk line ever, so I was pleased. It still wasn't darker than the control line, and it took five minutes to show up, but it means that something is going on I think, and I feel good about it 

Hugs and :dust: to you!!! And to everyone!!!


----------



## TaNasha

lindseyanne is your cycle really 96 days? I got annoyed when my cycle was 38 days, i thought that was forever!


----------



## EmmyReece

Still no sign of af here, I'm hoping and desperately praying that it doesn't take 7 months for my next one to show up :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Poco - congrats on the opk line :) 

Emmy - sending lots of love and dust your way

at the moment i am trying to suppress the urge to POAS. the way i see it is: if i run out of tests its an incentive to buy more!! :haha:

feeling a bit crampy now - not sure if its in my head though, and i am out of control hungry!! i literally just ate and still soo hungry. :icecream::thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Hiii
Think we all symptom spot to much lol
Sorry you've been having a hard time PocoHR
Loads of you going London! I've never been, but sounds to busy for me :haha: I'm happy with Chester, Manchester and sometimes Birmingham. 
I'm wrapping my first Crimbo pressie tonight, need to pick another up tomorrow.
x


----------



## EmmyReece

any idea what dpo you are hun? how long are you going to leave it before testing?


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh I love Chester at Xmas, we used to live about half an hour away and I loved doing our Xmas shopping up there :D And the Trafford Centre too, even though whenever we've been it's been completely packed lol


----------



## Wiggler

I have always wanted to visit manchester, but it costs a small fortune on the train, i *think* i passed through once though on a train to scotland :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

if you book early enough Wiggler you can get tickets quite cheap :D it's going to cost me and my fella £38 return from Crewe to London because we're going to book advance tickets


----------



## Scamp

Yeah Trafford centre is good but I don't drive yet so I can't get there unles a mate wants to drive lol
Hanley is quite good as well. I only live a 45 minute bus journey from Chester so it's good. LOVE the Jane Norman there! 

So what pressies have you all bought so far? I've got a cake decorating set and recipe book from The Humming Bird for my sister 'cos she wants to learn how to properly decorate cakes. 
x


----------



## Wiggler

oooh nice! i never thought of booking the tickets online in advance, i am so skatty! i'm hoping to go on a nice daytrip to Brighton soon, i love it there! the pier, the odd little shops on the beach, the mahoosive asda :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've only got one pressie so far and that's for my brother's gf, it's a nail art kit, will probably get her some choccies or a perfume set to go with it :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol, booking in advance is brilliant, saves so much money


----------



## Wiggler

I havent bought any pressies yet, but my getting my mum, dad and younger bros a big tin of choccies (i am under strict instructions not to buy more for them from my mum) OH's family will prob get the same, dylan is getting 4-5 toys, some books and clothes and no idea what to get OH. he is hard to shop for, might just get him some socks! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, if anyone has Facebook. my page is: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000290976849

just say you are from here and i will accept :)


----------



## Scamp

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000290976849#!/profile.php?id=856475720 That's mine, Just say from bnb an I'll add
No one on there knows that I'm ttc so obv can no one mention it lol
x


----------



## Scamp

Added you Blah11 hun, sorry only just noticed your post x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG, just been browsing The Sun website and found this: https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3107733/Cruel-woman-dumps-cat-in-bin.html

some poeple make me sick :growlmad:


----------



## Scamp

I know! I was really shocked, its sick... What if the bin was due to go and the owners didn't get the the cat before the bin men did and they didn't notice :cry: Lucky the owners got to it. That poor poor cat. :cry:
That women is sick, it's the way she stroked it first and the just put it in the bin :cry:
x


----------



## Wiggler

I know! it was so lucky that it wasnt bin day. It's things like this that make me glad i made the decision to have my cat as an indoor cat.


----------



## EmmyReece

here's mine, people don't know I'm ttc either :blush: let me know you're from here and I'll accept

https://www.facebook.com/emmyreece


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TaNasha said:


> lindseyanne is your cycle really 96 days? I got annoyed when my cycle was 38 days, i thought that was forever!

yep it is and i think ive worked out why i think i have a vit b 6 deficiancy beeb reading up on it and i have all the symptoms plus ive been mega mega stressed


----------



## sianyld

hey girls,
i had my 2nd FS app today! My suspicions were right and i'm not O'ing! I broke down completely and just sat there sobbing!

I begged them for clomid but they said no that i would have to have a scan first to check for pcos then go from there! My scan has been booked in for a week 2moro but may have my AF by then and then i'll have to wait till its finished! but they gave me metformin to take which wont b doing much to help from wat i gather!

BUT.... I am promising myself that whether ttc takes another 10 months or 10 years there is no way wat so eva that im giving up on being a mammy! no damn way!

Rant ova x


----------



## Scamp

Aw I'm so sorry that they wouldn't give you Clomid hun :hugs::hugs: You'll get there though hun, I'm sure we all will! :flower:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Siany I'm so sorry to hear you're not ovulating :hugs: hope they do something more for you after the scan ...

good on you for not giving up on your dream of being a mummy, we're here for you every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

thank u emmy, i kinda knew any way, sumtimes u just know dont u! just hard to hear it! roll on in time for my scan now. ttc is just knocking me for 6 and im sure we'll all agree why does it take so bloody long!x


----------



## mamadonna

sianyld said:


> thank u emmy, i kinda knew any way, sumtimes u just know dont u! just hard to hear it! roll on in time for my scan now. ttc is just knocking me for 6 and im sure we'll all agree why does it take so bloody long!x

:hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I wish I was one of those that had to just look at my fella and get pregnant :cry:

I know what you mean about sometimes just knowing your body, gl for your scan hun, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

Thanks emmy, every 1 here is so lovely and i knew i could count on u guys to understand xx


----------



## Scamp

Do you know when your next fs app will be? How come they won't do a scan if your on af hun, if its the same one I had yest, af won't affect it.
xx


----------



## sianyld

my next app is oct 18th, the consultant i see at FS does the scan himself so depedant on wat happens there i will be asking for clomid again there and then! 

I spoke to one of the midwives and she said no! dont know why every where on the net says its fine. but if i have af they said to ring up on that day and they'll speak to the consultant and see wat he says???

did u have an internal then scamp?xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hug: Sian.

GL for you scan hun, sending lots of love and positive thoughs your way x


----------



## Scamp

At least it's him doing it so he might give it you there and then! 
Yeah hun, had the ultrasound and internal.
Am really sorry you can't get Clomid yet :hugs:
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

sianyld said:


> hey girls,
> i had my 2nd FS app today! My suspicions were right and i'm not O'ing! I broke down completely and just sat there sobbing!
> 
> I begged them for clomid but they said no that i would have to have a scan first to check for pcos then go from there! My scan has been booked in for a week 2moro but may have my AF by then and then i'll have to wait till its finished! but they gave me metformin to take which wont b doing much to help from wat i gather!
> 
> BUT.... I am promising myself that whether ttc takes another 10 months or 10 years there is no way wat so eva that im giving up on being a mammy! no damn way!
> 
> Rant ova x




:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

thanks guys! well anythin is worth a try! can any 1 shed sum light on wat the af is if im not releasing any eggs! i dont quite understand it???xxx


----------



## Wiggler

sianyld said:


> thanks guys! well anythin is worth a try! can any 1 shed sum light on wat the af is if im not releasing any eggs! i dont quite understand it???xxx

Just found this for you hun -

If you do not chart your ovulation and have an anovulatory disorder, then you may assume that you are menstruating normally when anovulatory bleeding occurs during your cycle. This anovulatory bleeding occurs when estrogen production continues to develop in the uterine lining without reaching the threshold necessary to trigger ovulation. In such a case, either of the following two things may happen, both leading to what appears to be a menstrual period but is really not one.

* Either the estrogen will build up slowly to a point below the threshold and then drop, resulting in estrogen withdrawal bleeding.

* Or the endometrium builds up slowly over an extended period of time, eventually to the point where the resulting uterine lining is so thickened it can no longer sustain itself. This is known as estrogen breakthrough bleeding. This is a more common occurrence.

In either case, if you werent charting your ovulation, you might think you were simply menstruating, though you would maybe notice a difference in the type of bleeding. Some women may notice a difference in the flow of bleeding. It may become heavier or lighter than your usual flow. 


:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

it didnt copy the first half of the article :dohh: here it is -

A period or menstruation is the bleeding that occurs about 12 to 16 days after ovulation or the release of an egg. If ovulation does not occur, no egg is released, and hence technically there should be no bleeding at all. This is known as anovulation. In women where ovulation fails to occur because of an anovulatory disorder, bleeding can occur nevertheless. This is known as anovulatory bleeding and is not a normal menstrual period.

There is a huge difference between cycles in which the woman ovulates but does not get her period, and one in which she gets her period but does not ovulate. In the former case, the woman is almost certainly pregnant. In the latter case, she has had an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## sianyld

thanx wiggler! when eva i was typing it into google it was just giving me random crap! That must b wats happenin then! thank u soo much girls for ur kind words and thoughts! love u all for it! 

enough with the negatives im still on the band wagon for a pre xmas conception! which eva way i go about it> soy iso for me next cycle!!xx


----------



## Wiggler

NOO! just found out my lovely planned PS3 gaming evening has been ruined! OH has hijacked the PS3:hissy:

What can i do now? :wacko:


----------



## sianyld

PULL THE PLUG!!!lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

i would, but i am terrified of breaking the PS3! haha! i will allow him for tonight because he made me laugh my ass off earlier 

i woke up in the middle of last night to find him sleeping on the floor. he said i had kicked the covers off and he couldnt be bothered to pick them up so he moved :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> i would, but i am terrified of breaking the PS3! haha! i will allow him for tonight because he made me laugh my ass off earlier
> 
> i woke up in the middle of last night to find him sleeping on the floor. he said i had kicked the covers off and he couldnt be bothered to pick them up so he moved :rofl:

lmao sounds like something Mike would do! x


----------



## sianyld

:haha:lol!! when mike first lived with me i stole the covers off him in the night and rather than him just taking them back off me he got dressed and slept fully clothed!! haha men r so daft i would have woke him up if it was the other way round!

i have kicked him, strangled him and judo chopped him in the throat whilst im asleep so think he's a bit scared of me when im in the land of nod:rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

sianyld said:


> :haha:lol!! when mike first lived with me i stole the covers off him in the night and rather than him just taking them back off me he got dressed and slept fully clothed!! haha men r so daft i would have woke him up if it was the other way round!
> 
> i have kicked him, strangled him and judo chopped him in the throat whilst im asleep so think he's a bit scared of me when im in the land of nod:rofl:

HAHAHA!! i am quite the violent sleeper too, i normally send cam off to sleep on the sofa if i can see i'm gonna have a restless night (he is shorter than me so can fit on the sofa ok)


----------



## Duffy

sianyld said:


> :haha:lol!! when mike first lived with me i stole the covers off him in the night and rather than him just taking them back off me he got dressed and slept fully clothed!! haha men r so daft i would have woke him up if it was the other way round!
> 
> i have kicked him, strangled him and judo chopped him in the throat whilst im asleep so think he's a bit scared of me when im in the land of nod:rofl:

hey sweetie, I was just catching up on the threads big massive hugs to you :hugs: and you have a awesome out look! Now that you know what the issue is now you can take the steps to help and its one step closer to mama-hood big hugs sweetie. :hugs:

OMG I'm so happy I'm not the only violet sleeper hahaha you just had me spurting my juice out my mouth over judo chopped heehee............ :laugh2:


----------



## sweetchilli

Hi ladies
Come to have a nosey as OH is watching football.

I have to have a gastroscopy on Sunday 29th but im not due to test till 1st....im thinking im gonna hae to test on the 28th just incase!!!

What do you reckon ladies, do you think a true result will show?


----------



## Duffy

Wes I'll be ordering my clearblue monitor testers and I better get them before my period starts............. I think I ove a two days ago as I was really fluidly (TMIF) so I have my fingers crossed for this month. 

Anyway its a boring day I'm tired and grumpy tonight I was up way past my bedtime last night. Have a good day everyone sending each one of hugs and hellos for the day.


----------



## Wiggler

OMGOMGOMG!! i went to the toilet and thought "hmm, my pee looks nice and dark, i'll POAS" and something appeared after about 1min, its mega mega faint, and not sure if its an evap or a pos, but OH can see it! 

going to retest on wednesday, but if it does turn out to be an evap line, i dont think i will mind, having something to stare at, tilt, scrutinize has been much nicer than starting at something so clearly negative!


----------



## KS1977

Wiggler said:


> OMGOMGOMG!! i went to the toilet and thought "hmm, my pee looks nice and dark, i'll POAS" and something appeared after about 1min, its mega mega faint, and not sure if its an evap or a pos, but OH can see it!
> 
> going to retest on wednesday, but if it does turn out to be an evap line, i dont think i will mind, having something to stare at, tilt, scrutinize has been much nicer than starting at something so clearly negative!

Ooooooooh, get a picture on so we can see. How exciting. FXd for you xx:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

cant get a piccy, my camera is dead :( and its sooooo faint i dont think it would show, just persuaded OH that we can afford more tests so i will be testing in the morning, if anything shows up i will deffo get a piccy. (the great battery hunt starts tonight)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ooooooh I have fingers and toes crossed for you my darling!


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance: fingers crossed for you


----------



## LindsayA

ooooo sounds good everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I found some batteries:happydance: so if anything shows on tomorrow HPT i can take a quick snap (batteries will only last for 1 or 2 pics) and upload for you girls to scrutinise :)

on a seperate note, i just had to go through about 20 batteries to find some that would let me turn my camera on, i think its time to empty the battery drawer :dohh::haha:


----------



## KS1977

Wiggler said:


> I found some batteries:happydance: so if anything shows on tomorrow HPT i can take a quick snap (batteries will only last for 1 or 2 pics) and upload for you girls to scrutinise :)
> 
> on a seperate note, i just had to go through about 20 batteries to find some that would let me turn my camera on, i think its time to empty the battery drawer :dohh::haha:

It's not a MAN Drawer is it?? pmsl (Michael McIntyre quote) x


----------



## Sparklegirl

how exciting!!! :happydance: fx for you


----------



## LindsayA

KS1977 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> I found some batteries:happydance: so if anything shows on tomorrow HPT i can take a quick snap (batteries will only last for 1 or 2 pics) and upload for you girls to scrutinise :)
> 
> on a seperate note, i just had to go through about 20 batteries to find some that would let me turn my camera on, i think its time to empty the battery drawer :dohh::haha:
> 
> It's not a MAN Drawer is it?? pmsl (Michael McIntyre quote) xClick to expand...


Ahh but you never know when you will get the phone call... :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wiggler

no - worse, its MY drawer! atm its got 20 million batteries in it (i keep old used batteries for the TV remote), the back bar of teh washing machine, some paperwork, buttons, a candle and some stuff that OH put in there. 

my drawer in the bedroom (i like having "random stuff" drawers) is so much worse, i havent gone in it for nearly a year and i know it needs a sort out! going to have to do it soon


----------



## sianyld

FX'D WIGGLER hope its ur BFP xxxx


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler said:


> I found some batteries:happydance: so if anything shows on tomorrow HPT i can take a quick snap (batteries will only last for 1 or 2 pics) and upload for you girls to scrutinise :)
> 
> on a seperate note, i just had to go through about 20 batteries to find some that would let me turn my camera on, i think its time to empty the battery drawer :dohh::haha:

AWESOME, can't wait to see a picture :happydance:


----------



## PocoHR

sianyld said:


> hey girls,
> i had my 2nd FS app today! My suspicions were right and i'm not O'ing! I broke down completely and just sat there sobbing!
> 
> I begged them for clomid but they said no that i would have to have a scan first to check for pcos then go from there! My scan has been booked in for a week 2moro but may have my AF by then and then i'll have to wait till its finished! but they gave me metformin to take which wont b doing much to help from wat i gather!
> 
> BUT.... I am promising myself that whether ttc takes another 10 months or 10 years there is no way wat so eva that im giving up on being a mammy! no damn way!
> 
> Rant ova x

Big :hugs: to you... I really hope you get this sorted out quickly. I've seen a lot of people have a lot of luck with Clomid, I hope it works for you too!!!

It sounds like you are full of determination, which is great!


----------



## sweetchilli

I,ll take that as a no then? lol


----------



## Wiggler

sweetchilli said:


> Hi ladies
> Come to have a nosey as OH is watching football.
> 
> I have to have a gastroscopy on Sunday 29th but im not due to test till 1st....im thinking im gonna hae to test on the 28th just incase!!!
> 
> What do you reckon ladies, do you think a true result will show?

i'm not sure, maybe if you use a FRER or a really sensitive one. FX'D hun


----------



## sianyld

thanks sweet, im hoping that clomid will def be my road to successful BFP! time will tell im im never giving up xxx



PocoHR said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> hey girls,
> i had my 2nd FS app today! My suspicions were right and i'm not O'ing! I broke down completely and just sat there sobbing!
> 
> I begged them for clomid but they said no that i would have to have a scan first to check for pcos then go from there! My scan has been booked in for a week 2moro but may have my AF by then and then i'll have to wait till its finished! but they gave me metformin to take which wont b doing much to help from wat i gather!
> 
> BUT.... I am promising myself that whether ttc takes another 10 months or 10 years there is no way wat so eva that im giving up on being a mammy! no damn way!
> 
> Rant ova x
> 
> Big :hugs: to you... I really hope you get this sorted out quickly. I've seen a lot of people have a lot of luck with Clomid, I hope it works for you too!!!
> 
> It sounds like you are full of determination, which is great!Click to expand...


----------



## sianyld

thanks hun, its been an emotional day but never give up hope hey! could always be worse!

as for the violent sleeper thing yea im a total loon, mike also told me to add that i have also headbutted and dribbled on him hahahah xxx


Duffy said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> :haha:lol!! when mike first lived with me i stole the covers off him in the night and rather than him just taking them back off me he got dressed and slept fully clothed!! haha men r so daft i would have woke him up if it was the other way round!
> 
> i have kicked him, strangled him and judo chopped him in the throat whilst im asleep so think he's a bit scared of me when im in the land of nod:rofl:
> 
> hey sweetie, I was just catching up on the threads big massive hugs to you :hugs: and you have a awesome out look! Now that you know what the issue is now you can take the steps to help and its one step closer to mama-hood big hugs sweetie. :hugs:
> 
> OMG I'm so happy I'm not the only violet sleeper hahaha you just had me spurting my juice out my mouth over judo chopped heehee............ :laugh2:Click to expand...


----------



## Wiggler

Morning girls!!!!

took another test this morning and it was a very clear :bfn: so it was obviously an evil evap that got me all excited yesterday :wacko: i dont mind though, because i know for definate what they look like now for in future.

i got rudely awaken at 4.30am by OH's alarm going off and couldnt get back to sleep, which i'm not too pleased about. 

hope you lovely ladies are well and wake up at a more reasonable hour :haha:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm wide awake too :(


----------



## mamadonna

i'm up too,been up most of the night,couldnt sleep :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

MY oh was soooo lovely before he went to work, he got lunch ready to go in the oven and cut up all the veggies for our stew dinner and did brekkie for DS. i love him sooo much!! 

as i KEEP testing and they are all BFN's and cheeky evaps do you ladies have any ideas on how i can kick start AF?


----------



## mamadonna

:sex: sometimes brings it on 

hubby sounds like a keeper hun


----------



## Wiggler

he was so cute this morning, i looked at my BFN, binned it, he ran and fished through the bin to retrieve it and went "i can see a line!!" i felt so bad telling him that he was looking at the antibody strip. bless him. 

:sex: eh? OH will love that! i shall have to seduce him tonight


----------



## mamadonna

aahhh bless him


----------



## EmmyReece

Get seducing once you've put lo to bed :winkwink:

I wasn't the one doing the seducing last night, oh was feeling particularly ... erm ... randy shall we say? :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm off to work now ladies enjoy ur day,i'll be back on later :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

:) so what is everyone up to today? i dont really have any plans, making a stew so cant go out (how i long for a slow cooker!)


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not doing much today either ... think I might read a bit more of my Zita West book today, only got through the introduction last night but I really like it so far :D


----------



## KS1977

Hi all,

She only knocked on my door didn't she!! :witch: grrrrrrr!! :nope:

Oh well, at least I can now begin the charting again. This time I am going to try to get good closed circles and monitor everything. I suppose it's good that I now have a full chart to compare to for this next cycle.

Wiggler: Sorry to hear about the evap! Bloody tests lol. I am off into work as my pupils get their results today. Want to be there to celebrate with the ones who have done well. So it's not all doom and gloom. Catch you all later x

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Blah11

Sorry about your AF KS :(

I'm at work today :(:( Wanted to go geocaching later with Amelie but its a horrible day so there's that idea gone.


----------



## Wiggler

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not doing much today either ... think I might read a bit more of my Zita West book today, only got through the introduction last night but I really like it so far :D

so happy you finally got round to reading it hun! i'm glad you're enjoying it.

KS- sorry about AF

DS is refusing to play with his toys, refusing to draw, refusing to let me read to him, so he is rummaging in the cabinet!! :haha: looks like i am going to be tidying up today too!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Goodmorning Ladies,

My dh is doing is final exams today :thumbup: !!!! but im sooooooooooooo
freaking nervous :wacko: i just hope that he passes... going to try & relax now :coffee:

have a wondeful day :flower:


----------



## TaNasha

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone doing?

I am at work today :-( 

I think I am 1 DPO today! Hooray! Last night i some ovulation type pains in my right side and my temp went up this morning! 

We BD'ed last night but i think i will jump DH tonight when he gets home just for good measure! So now the waiting begins....


----------



## Wiggler

Great news Tanasha!!!!!

I feel so stupid at the moment, i just had a huge cry. i am so fed of of feeling stressed! I just want a break from worrying about money, DS' eating problems, MIL, what the crazy cow next door is gonna do next, why my period hasnt come.:cry:

i hate feeling like this, i wish OH was here to give me a hug, DS game me a big hug, but he wiped his nose on my arm, so its not really the same. 

sorry for the downer guy :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Wiggler said:


> Great news Tanasha!!!!!
> 
> I feel so stupid at the moment, i just had a huge cry. i am so fed of of feeling stressed! I just want a break from worrying about money, DS' eating problems, MIL, what the crazy cow next door is gonna do next, why my period hasnt come.:cry:
> 
> i hate feeling like this, i wish OH was here to give me a hug, DS game me a big hug, but he wiped his nose on my arm, so its not really the same.
> 
> sorry for the downer guy :(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


aaawwwww hun, i know how u feel :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
MIL - next door :dohh: i will :gun: her for u :rofl: just kidding :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

Sparklegirl said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> Great news Tanasha!!!!!
> 
> I feel so stupid at the moment, i just had a huge cry. i am so fed of of feeling stressed! I just want a break from worrying about money, DS' eating problems, MIL, what the crazy cow next door is gonna do next, why my period hasnt come.:cry:
> 
> i hate feeling like this, i wish OH was here to give me a hug, DS game me a big hug, but he wiped his nose on my arm, so its not really the same.
> 
> sorry for the downer guy :(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> aaawwwww hun, i know how u feel :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> MIL - next door :dohh: i will :gun: her for u :rofl: just kidding :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## sweetchilli

Wiggler said:


> Great news Tanasha!!!!!
> 
> I feel so stupid at the moment, i just had a huge cry. i am so fed of of feeling stressed! I just want a break from worrying about money, DS' eating problems, MIL, what the crazy cow next door is gonna do next, why my period hasnt come.:cry:
> 
> i hate feeling like this, i wish OH was here to give me a hug, DS game me a big hug, but he wiped his nose on my arm, so its not really the same.
> 
> sorry for the downer guy :(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

 I thought the crazy girl next door was moving out?

I know what you mean about money problems, There is always something that crops up. I had to folk out for a new gutter and stuff last month cause the rain had leaked in and runined my front bedroom:wacko:

Hope everyone else is OK despite the rain!! well its raining in Manchester anyway.

Im testing on Saturday, i would of tested later but i have a gastroscopy on the Sunday and i dont wanna risk it, so fingers crossed x


----------



## Wiggler

none of us know if she has moved out or not. this isnt the first time she has packed her stuff in a rental van, said she was moving, only to come back 2-3 weeks later :( 

*IF* she is gone i hope my housing association remove the bloody camera on her front door that points straight at MY door :( i dont like the fact that my neighbor and whatever poor excuse for a bloke she drags home can see me, OH, DS and whatever visitors we get, it really puts me off even going out!

good luck testing :) x


----------



## Scamp

Hii
That's great TaNasha FX :happydance:
Aw, sorry your on a downer Wiggler hun :hugs:
Sorry about the :witch: KS :hugs:
GL testing SweetChilli :D

I'm still bleeding so had to cancel the HSG app for tomorrow. Pretty much begged her to let me rebok even though I'm out of the 10 limit. She's let me rebook for next Tuesday but has warned me the person doing it might refuse. She was really nice though, she understood why I wanted it so much.

What is everyone doing today? I've just got a lot of housework to do, dogs to walk and a bit of shopping to do. 

xx:flower:


----------



## sianyld

afternoon ladies,
sorry to hear that u had to cancel the hsg scamp, hope u get to hav it done next week. 
wiggler hope u'll b ok chin up hun
good luck sweet chilli fx'd 4u.
tanasha hope it is the big O hun
Ks- sorry the cowbag got u!!

im on my lunch break now, just checkin in and seeing how every1's doin xx


----------



## ldj

Hi laides

I stupidly did 2 HPT's today! One IC and a FRER and both BFN! I hate this excitement and then feeling let down! I am going to try and hold off testing again for another few days! AF due on Saturday, fingers crossed she doesn't come! 

Being pregnant is all I can think about at the moment and seem to think of very little else! AAAAAHHHHHHH!!

I could scream as I feel I've also wasted money of tests and nothing good has come from it! :nope:

Oh well must get on with it! :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Good day at work hun?

Haha I'll make sure I get it, won't let them refuse. Apparently the only reason they'd refuse is they'd worry I could be pregnant so I'll just have no sex 
x


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs: 
It will all be worth it hun 
xx




ldj said:


> Hi laides
> 
> I stupidly did 2 HPT's today! One IC and a FRER and both BFN! I hate this excitement and then feeling let down! I am going to try and hold off testing again for another few days! AF due on Saturday, fingers crossed she doesn't come!
> 
> Being pregnant is all I can think about at the moment and seem to think of very little else! AAAAAHHHHHHH!!
> 
> I could scream as I feel I've also wasted money of tests and nothing good has come from it! :nope:
> 
> Oh well must get on with it! :hugs:


----------



## sianyld

boring day hun doing paperwork today BUT dont feel like seeing the families i work with today so its nice to detach for a while! 

Dont blame u hun i'd be the same! just argue ur case that theres no way u'll b preg coz u avoided doin the deed! 
Im praying for AF to arrive now so i can be all done in time for next weeks scan! 

sorry IDJ - u'll get there hun! 
bk to work now catch up with u all later xxx


----------



## Scamp

What job is it you do? Don't think I've asked before.
I'm going to be going insane though lol, 3 weeks without :sex: :dohh:
Enjoy the rest of your day :hugs:

xx


----------



## Wiggler

woo!!! upstairs neighbor just knocked on my door (our neighbors normally avoid my floor cos of the camera) and i am gonna be popping up there this evening! just the pick-me-up i needed!

my whole flat smells lovely at the moment cos i have been cooking stew all day. as we dont have to do much shopping this week might get OH to buy a bottle of wine so we can have a glass or two later :) PMA is flooding back now!

Hugs, love and babydust to everyone, gonna kill some baddies on the PS3 while DS is napping :D


----------



## LindsayA

ldj said:


> Hi laides
> 
> I stupidly did 2 HPT's today! One IC and a FRER and both BFN! I hate this excitement and then feeling let down! I am going to try and hold off testing again for another few days! AF due on Saturday, fingers crossed she doesn't come!
> 
> Being pregnant is all I can think about at the moment and seem to think of very little else! AAAAAHHHHHHH!!
> 
> I could scream as I feel I've also wasted money of tests and nothing good has come from it! :nope:
> 
> Oh well must get on with it! :hugs:


ldj i feel exactly the same AF due friday and am hoping she stays away! I have done a few tests over last few days all BFN fxed that we will get a BFP in next couple of days!!
Hello everyone else

I have had a very busy day so far... DH and i went and did a big shop (so we now have food) and then i cleaned the car while he went back to bed... he works shifts and is on 4pm - mid night tonight.

hope every one have a better day now:flower:
:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Duffy

Hello everyone just catching up before my daughter keeps me chasing her all day/she crawling EVERYWHERE. I'm beat oh and I beded we really trying this month other months we just beded twice hardly enough and not on the right days. Anyway I have my fingers crossed we did it this month if not I'll be using my moniter next month to learn my cycles/ovulation. I swear it this one takes a year and half I'll go batshi# lol. 

No job here besides being a mama I need to go wash my daughter bottles and get her room preped for the day/and get her lil bum out of a sleeper  lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi: how are we all doing this afternoon?

I'm feeling really .............. well .............. I think odd might be the right word to use :wacko:

I've been completely over emotional and every single little thing is getting to me. I've been painting my mum's kitchen today and my brother got paint on his coat and made me feel like crap about it (so much so that I was going to replace his coat) and I literally cried :cry:

I dropped the butter dish, and I cried :cry:

Chris gave me a hug and I cried :cry:

What is wrong with me?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Hi everyone :hi: how are we all doing this afternoon?
> 
> I'm feeling really .............. well .............. I think odd might be the right word to use :wacko:
> 
> I've been completely over emotional and every single little thing is getting to me. I've been painting my mum's kitchen today and my brother got paint on his coat and made me feel like crap about it (so much so that I was going to replace his coat) and I literally cried :cry:
> 
> I dropped the butter dish, and I cried :cry:
> 
> Chris gave me a hug and I cried :cry:
> 
> What is wrong with me?

oooooh whens afdue?


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know :wacko: had a 7 month gap from the last one until the 19th July which is when I last had a bleed (which was majorly light)


----------



## we can't wait

Woo! Let's do this :) You know I'm in!


----------



## Scamp

Added x


----------



## Duffy

EmmyReece said:


> Hi everyone :hi: how are we all doing this afternoon?
> 
> I'm feeling really .............. well .............. I think odd might be the right word to use :wacko:
> 
> I've been completely over emotional and every single little thing is getting to me. I've been painting my mum's kitchen today and my brother got paint on his coat and made me feel like crap about it (so much so that I was going to replace his coat) and I literally cried :cry:
> 
> I dropped the butter dish, and I cried :cry:
> 
> Chris gave me a hug and I cried :cry:
> 
> What is wrong with me?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know sometimes I get emotional when AF is due maybe thats it? Big hugs. My mom made breakfast (I do not cook lol) and took one bite of the eggs then spat them out.............. not feeling the egg grove I guess.


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't normally get like this when af is about to make an appearance, which is so odd ... I'm finding I'm really picky about foods too ... really seem to have gone off fish at the moment :(

sounds a bit odd about the eggs Duffy, do you normally like them?


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> What job is it you do? Don't think I've asked before.
> I'm going to be going insane though lol, 3 weeks without :sex: :dohh:
> Enjoy the rest of your day :hugs:
> 
> xx

Im a family support worker hun, work with families in need and advise and deliver parenting programmes and groups! Yeah hun 3 weeks would kill me too! 

emmy hun hope ur ok xx


----------



## Duffy

Not normally..... but when I was prego with Karissa I didnt get sick at all/puke I did get nasus around 2 - 3 months (3 times about 15 min) while laying in bed but they say everyone is differs I heard women like me who mostly escaped the sickness get slammed with it the second time around.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok siany, just feeling a little over emotional. Doesn't help when I have my mum telling me to calm down and stop being silly, even though she doesn't know why I was getting upset (well neither did I actually). I hate feeling like this, like everything is just going to fall down around me, like I'll never get rid of this weight so I can have a baby, and I feel like there's nothing I can do about it :( (even though I'm on this weight management programme)

I tried looking for some quotes about hope, and found these, so thought I would share them with you all

*When the world says, "Give up,"
Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."

"Never give up on something that you can't go a day without thinking about. "

*


----------



## PocoHR

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok siany, just feeling a little over emotional. Doesn't help when I have my mum telling me to calm down and stop being silly, even though she doesn't know why I was getting upset (well neither did I actually). I hate feeling like this, like everything is just going to fall down around me, like I'll never get rid of this weight so I can have a baby, and I feel like there's nothing I can do about it :( (even though I'm on this weight management programme)
> 
> I tried looking for some quotes about hope, and found these, so thought I would share them with you all
> 
> *When the world says, "Give up,"
> Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."
> 
> "Never give up on something that you can't go a day without thinking about. "
> 
> *


Aww what lovely quotes. 

I know how you feel too, my mom and DH keep telling me to calm down and stop putting pressure on myself...etc etc. I think its good to totally break down every once in a while, it gets you back to zero, to a manageable place. Helps with perspective I think.


----------



## mamadonna

morning ladies,hows everyone feeling,i've now had 2 nites in a row of really restless sleep and weird dreams even woke up twice last nite in fits of laughter,whats that all about lol!???

hope ur feeling better today emmyreece x


----------



## ldj

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok siany, just feeling a little over emotional. Doesn't help when I have my mum telling me to calm down and stop being silly, even though she doesn't know why I was getting upset (well neither did I actually). I hate feeling like this, like everything is just going to fall down around me, like I'll never get rid of this weight so I can have a baby, and I feel like there's nothing I can do about it :( (even though I'm on this weight management programme)
> 
> I tried looking for some quotes about hope, and found these, so thought I would share them with you all
> 
> *When the world says, "Give up,"
> Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."
> 
> "Never give up on something that you can't go a day without thinking about. "
> 
> *

Oh Emmyreece, you will get there! I have lost alot of weight twice in my life and although it's very hard it's so worth it! There are times when you just want to give up but you will do you must believe that! You have just a great incentive a baby! I went without food and lived on shakes (medically controlled diet) for nearly 4 months and even now I can't believe I didn't cave in and cheat! But giving up and cheating wasn't going to help me. Hope it doesn't sound like I'm preaching!? YOU CAN DO IT! Don't give up and think positive (I know that's hard sometimes) each day is one closer to your goal. I used to have little goals, 1/2 stone, for example as when you say you have X to loose it can seem very daunting. 

Right enough of me going on! Good luck and we are here for you!
:hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Good morning Mamadonna, 

Ouhh hope those are symptoms of an extra happy baby growing in your belly!!!

I'm doing pretty well this morning. Had a bit of a freak out last and threatened to go back on BC :cry: DH saw an ovulation strip and started giving me trouble about ttc. GRRR:hissy: And I got really upset, because I feel like he is jerking me around and saying he really wants a baby and then always around the time I O he gets sheepish and weird and throws fits like this. He wants a baby, but he's very very non-chalant about the whole thing, while I am actively anticipating it and excited...this causes friction. Blah. 

He apologized and talked me down, and I know this comes from a place inside him that is just a little scared about the idea of having a baby, which is understandable... but man, after episodes like this I just wish so much we would get pg and not have to deal with this part anymore!!

How is everyone else doing today? All good I hope...


----------



## mamadonna

i hope it is too pocoHR i thought i was going insane giggling away to myself at about 4 this morning even to the point where i had tears in my eyes...crazy!!!

my dh the same even though this wont be our 1st he's still not in2 all the opk's and temp checking he thinks that all thats not needed,so i never mention anything about the technical side of it now i just let him enjoy the :sex: and i worry about all the other stuff


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok siany, just feeling a little over emotional. Doesn't help when I have my mum telling me to calm down and stop being silly, even though she doesn't know why I was getting upset (well neither did I actually). I hate feeling like this, like everything is just going to fall down around me, like I'll never get rid of this weight so I can have a baby, and I feel like there's nothing I can do about it :( (even though I'm on this weight management programme)
> 
> I tried looking for some quotes about hope, and found these, so thought I would share them with you all
> 
> *When the world says, "Give up,"
> Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."
> 
> "Never give up on something that you can't go a day without thinking about. "
> 
> *

 they are all my fave quotes been using them for years love them:cloud9:


----------



## PocoHR

mamadonna said:


> i hope it is too pocoHR i thought i was going insane giggling away to myself at about 4 this morning even to the point where i had tears in my eyes...crazy!!!
> 
> my dh the same even though this wont be our 1st he's still not in2 all the opk's and temp checking he thinks that all thats not needed,so i never mention anything about the technical side of it now i just let him enjoy the :sex: and i worry about all the other stuff

I never mention it either, but he knows it goes on and he picked up an opk without knowing what it was and thought it was gross :haha: 

I was gutted after having a chemical during my last cycle and I think he doesn't want a repeat of that experience. He really does want a baby too, its just been tricky because I just started a new job. So many things... but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end....  

Sometimes the idea of stopping and going back on BC is appealing to me. I know it probably wouldn't last long, because both DH and I want a baby, but its so hard sometimes and I think I need a break!


----------



## LindsayA

Morning ladies

I really like those quotes and they cheered me up a bit this morning!
I had a really vivid dream last night that i had got my BFP and it was so real i woke up and had to test (i was gonna wait till AF was due) anyway i should have waited as BFN:cry:

I think i am out for this month:cry: just have to face up to the fact that AF will be here by the end of the week!

But the quotes helped and put a smile back on my face so thank you :thumbup:

Hope you all have a fab day today:flower:


----------



## PocoHR

LindsayA said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I really like those quotes and they cheered me up a bit this morning!
> I had a really vivid dream last night that i had got my BFP and it was so real i woke up and had to test (i was gonna wait till AF was due) anyway i should have waited as BFN:cry:
> 
> I think i am out for this month:cry: just have to face up to the fact that AF will be here by the end of the week!
> 
> But the quotes helped and put a smile back on my face so thank you :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you all have a fab day today:flower:


I had a BFP dream last week too, it is a nice dream, but a bit hard when followed by a BFN!

PMA and :dust: to you. Don't count yourself totally out yet either. 13 dpo is early!!

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I hate those really vivid dreams, cos you really believe it and really get your hopes up :( :hugs:

I'm not feeling so weepy today, but then again there hasn't been any confrontation yet today. 

I've got weigh in at 14.10 this afternoon so am keeping my fingers crossed for a bit more weight loss and that I've not put anything on. I might see if the nurse can give me any advice on kickstarting af lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I hate those really vivid dreams, cos you really believe it and really get your hopes up :( :hugs:
> 
> I'm not feeling so weepy today, but then again there hasn't been any confrontation yet today.
> 
> I've got weigh in at 14.10 this afternoon so am keeping my fingers crossed for a bit more weight loss and that I've not put anything on. I might see if the nurse can give me any advice on kickstarting af lol

parsley tea and vit c is ment to work hun haasnt for me but i dont think id oved yet


----------



## EmmyReece

Weigh is off until next week now :( Had a phone call from the Docs and the nurse I see is off sick today so my appointment has been rearranged for next Tuesday ... am a little gutted to be honest as I was looking forward to seeing if I'd lost any weight and getting a bit of advice ... ahhhh well I guess it gives me another week to lose even more weight :happydance:

I think I'm going to make myself a new siggy this afternoon, then got to nip to Morrissons to grab some bits in for tonight and tomorrow (Chris is on night care tonight so I'm at ours on my own tonight and tomorrow until he gets back) ...


----------



## PocoHR

EmmyReece said:


> Weigh is off until next week now :( Had a phone call from the Docs and the nurse I see is off sick today so my appointment has been rearranged for next Tuesday ... am a little gutted to be honest as I was looking forward to seeing if I'd lost any weight and getting a bit of advice ... ahhhh well I guess it gives me another week to lose even more weight :happydance:
> 
> I think I'm going to make myself a new siggy this afternoon, then got to nip to Morrissons to grab some bits in for tonight and tomorrow (Chris is on night care tonight so I'm at ours on my own tonight and tomorrow until he gets back) ...

I hope you have an excellent relaxing time on your own tonight!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I hope so too, I think I'm going to settle down and have a read of my book and come on here for a nosey as well lol


----------



## xshell79

hi can i join u all id love to get my bfp before xmas

good luck everyone xx


----------



## Scamp

Added hun
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: shell

welcome to the nutty group lol :D good luck in getting your bfp in time for xmas hun


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just found out that I'm going to be receiving 2 free pregnancy tests through the post from duo fertility soon :happydance:

Well it would be :happydance: if I knew when to test lol ...


----------



## mamadonna

xshell79 said:


> hi can i join u all id love to get my bfp before xmas
> 
> good luck everyone xx

hi shell hows it going?


----------



## mamadonna

PocoHR said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i hope it is too pocoHR i thought i was going insane giggling away to myself at about 4 this morning even to the point where i had tears in my eyes...crazy!!!
> 
> my dh the same even though this wont be our 1st he's still not in2 all the opk's and temp checking he thinks that all thats not needed,so i never mention anything about the technical side of it now i just let him enjoy the :sex: and i worry about all the other stuff
> 
> I never mention it either, but he knows it goes on and he picked up an opk without knowing what it was and thought it was gross :haha:
> 
> I was gutted after having a chemical during my last cycle and I think he doesn't want a repeat of that experience. He really does want a baby too, its just been tricky because I just started a new job. So many things... but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end....
> 
> Sometimes the idea of stopping and going back on BC is appealing to me. I know it probably wouldn't last long, because both DH and I want a baby, but its so hard sometimes and I think I need a break!Click to expand...

just try the pulling out method for a while or condoms if ur wanting a break but going on bc could really mess with your cycles then it could take even longer to get things going again


----------



## Duffy

EmmyReece said:


> I've just found out that I'm going to be receiving 2 free pregnancy tests through the post from duo fertility soon :happydance:
> 
> Well it would be :happydance: if I knew when to test lol ...

Woot that is awesome pregnancy test here are so expensive my oh made me promise not to buy any until I'm 3 days late


----------



## EmmyReece

I've made a promise to myself that I'm buying anymore unless I'm sick every morning or I get normal cycles back and am late lol


----------



## Duffy

Yesterday was a super busy day for me my oh got a new car 2010 first time car buyer so we got a good deal. ITs going to be tough pulling the payments but so worth it. Anyway we were on cloud nine all day driving around so I didn't have time to check out the thread. Tomorrow I have a few appt and a family birthday dinner so won't get on then either blah stealing my time now  

I'm going to order my ferility sticks and they should get here before my period starts, I think we hit the good days of ove so I'm hoping I won't even need them. I had slight cramping in my belly today but I'm not sure if it may be inplantation or poop related.... maybe both. I really hope I don't start my period but if I do I have a awesome positive of using the moniter to find my best days of fertility. Anyway off to check the board out....


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

Good Morning everyone, how are we all doing today?

I've been awake since about 7.30 and can't get back to sleep :(

I'm a bit gutted this morning, I did a pregnancy test and an opk this morning with smu (had got up at 4.00 to go to the loo) and they're both negative, so I'm not pregnant and I'm not near ovulation. Wish my body would sort itself out. :dohh:

I'm going to try and do a bit of xmas planning today, work out who I want to buy for, roughly how much I'll spend and when I'll get the pressie. Am hoping to just be a cheapskate and get all the kids some cheap stocking filler toys from hawkins bazaar (that makes me sound really stingy doesn't it?). But I want to be able to spend more on my brothers and mum etc and get them something nice from London, and treat my fella too ... if it was left to me all the kids would end up with a tube of sweets each lol :blush:


----------



## LindsayA

Morning ladies

I am out this month have spotting this morning and as AF is due sat i assume the:witch: has got me this time :cry:

Oh well hope you are all having a better day!!! Also off to work even though don't start back till 6th sep! Oh well got to be done!!

Have a good day all x


----------



## PocoHR

mamadonna said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i hope it is too pocoHR i thought i was going insane giggling away to myself at about 4 this morning even to the point where i had tears in my eyes...crazy!!!
> 
> my dh the same even though this wont be our 1st he's still not in2 all the opk's and temp checking he thinks that all thats not needed,so i never mention anything about the technical side of it now i just let him enjoy the :sex: and i worry about all the other stuff
> 
> I never mention it either, but he knows it goes on and he picked up an opk without knowing what it was and thought it was gross :haha:
> 
> I was gutted after having a chemical during my last cycle and I think he doesn't want a repeat of that experience. He really does want a baby too, its just been tricky because I just started a new job. So many things... but I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end....
> 
> Sometimes the idea of stopping and going back on BC is appealing to me. I know it probably wouldn't last long, because both DH and I want a baby, but its so hard sometimes and I think I need a break!Click to expand...
> 
> just try the pulling out method for a while or condoms if ur wanting a break but going on bc could really mess with your cycles then it could take even longer to get things going againClick to expand...


Yes, I think you're right. I am sure I won't go back on BC because I hate it so much. But NTNP doesn't really work for me either. We were doing that for a while, and I think it makes me more stressed not to try.... 

Just keeping my fx that this part is done soon, and I can move on to pregnancy!


----------



## PocoHR

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone!!! :thumbup:

hope everyone is well! 

I had EWCM yesterday, but oddly enough i had some spotting too :shrug:. mega confused at the mo, but i have decided not to buy any more pregnancy tests until this time next month. 

i am making yummy chops with mushroom sauce with mash and steamed veg for lunch and chicken supreme with rice for dinner. mmm, yummy :)

i'm probably not going to be on here again until the weekend so :hug: and :dust: to all. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PocoHR

Wiggler said:


> Morning everyone!!! :thumbup:
> 
> hope everyone is well!
> 
> I had EWCM yesterday, but oddly enough i had some spotting too :shrug:. mega confused at the mo, but i have decided not to buy any more pregnancy tests until this time next month.
> 
> i am making yummy chops with mushroom sauce with mash and steamed veg for lunch and chicken supreme with rice for dinner. mmm, yummy :)
> 
> i'm probably not going to be on here again until the weekend so :hug: and :dust: to all.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Weird, EWCM and spotting! Hope its implantation bleeding!

Dinner sounds goooooood. I think I will make a boring old salad tonight. 

Hope you have a good couple of days!! :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having ham and salad butties yum :) don't really fancy anything else lol

This will make me sound really vain, but I wanted some new piccies for my new siggy, and I decided to have a little fun today, so I've plucked my eyebrows, put some make up and taken some new pics, and I'm actually quite pleased with the result, these 2 pics I can tell how much weight I've lost off my face :happydance:

I'm so vain :blush:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0037.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0029-2.jpg

:blush:


----------



## Duffy

EmmyReece, love the photos of your face your beautiful women


----------



## Duffy

I just woke up doing laundry need a shower/get dressed I have two appts today some I need to make via phone and a birthday dinner tonight. So its going to be a long day I'm really fluidly down there not sure if its from all the bedding but I can say we gave it are all this month. I won't be on for the rest of the day so just popping in to say hello to everyone.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: Duffy, hope you have a good, but, busy day 

and thank you for the compliment :blush:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Emmyreece you look gorgeous!

Can I join you ladies, cos I WILL get my :bfp: this year!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: welcome to the madhouse Char&Bump

I'm not used to people paying me compliments, so I'm finding it a bit weird lol :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

good afternoon every1 :hi:


----------



## EmmyReece

good afternoon mamadonna :hi: how's your day been so far?


----------



## Wiggler

I know i said i probably wouldnt be back on here until the weekend, but my wonderful son just headbutted me in the nose and i need to distract myself from my huge headache!

Poco - i LOVE salad, never really buy any salad food though cos i forget about it and it goes gross in the fridge. :haha:

Emmy - i love them piccies! you are so pretty!

Duffy - hope you have a wonderful day :)

Welcome Char&Bump! sending lots of babydust your way

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

not to bad had an early start i was at work half 6 but had a lovely relaxing afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

ouch, hope your headache eases off soon Wiggler

I'm feeling like I've been really vain at the moment, and it's not normally something I do ... am wondering what my fella is going to make of the pics when he sees them lol :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

i bet he will love them. i hate having my pic taken, but i have some nice ones from about 3 years ago


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone 
Like the pictures Emmy, look very pretty. I'm far to shy (and ugly :haha:) to take pictures like that. Any pictures i've got of me are forced by mates or I'm pissed :dohh:
Hi Char&Bump, will add you now 
You had an paracetamol Wiggler hun? Apparently don't have co-codemol, it makes them worse! Something I was told recently

What is everyone having for tea tonight? I'm making Cottage pie, mmm. Made casserole last night but was on my own lol so no one to eat with and Mike was too pissed when he got back from the pub to eat any :growlmad:

x


----------



## Wiggler

I took some painkillers, they are helping :) i keep checking in the mirror though cos my nose feels a bit swollen. 

Decided after me doing loads of home cooking from scratch recently i cant bring myself to make dinner with a sauce froma satchet!!! :rofl: Getting Cameron to cook later.


----------



## Wiggler

Oh yea, in case any of you want the mushroom chops recipe (its the only one i can think of off the top of my head)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
4-6 chops (pork or lamb)
cream of mushroom soup - 1 can
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

brown the chops on both sides in a pan

place chops in a oven dish and cover with the soup

cover the dish in foil and cook at 180c (dont know the gas mark, sorry) for 40 mins


I had it with steamed veg and mash. yummy :) when i get a chance i will write down some of my other recipes.


----------



## mamadonna

that sounds yummy think i'll give that a go


----------



## Conina

Hi all can I join? I'm 34 and DH 35 and TTC No.1 so not exactly spring chickens. 

Would love to get a:bfp: before Christmas but it won't be this month - :witch: got me yesterday. This is my first month off the BCP so it was a lot to ask... But DH will be away next month so October here we come :growlmad:

One positive, it seems 10 yrs on the BCP has made my cycle start behaving itself - it's gone from 30-40 days to bang on 28!! Will make future planning much easier!


----------



## mamadonna

hi conina welcome to the pre xmas bonkers


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp from the piccies I've seen on facebook you're very pretty, so stop saying otherwise :grr: lol :hugs:

I've had an arty day too, made a new siggy and avatar this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

emmyreece your siggy and avatars are brill


----------



## Wiggler

Emmy what software do you use to make ur siggy and avatar? i used to make stuff like that, but need to find some good free software again.


----------



## EmmyReece

I use a programme called pixelmator on the macbook :D


----------



## Wiggler

aah, i got a pc, so got to look for some windows software, guess i got to stop being lazy and actually use google :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... there's a programme called Gimp which is free and quite easy to use ... not as good as photoshop though


----------



## Wiggler

ooh thanks. i'll grab that now! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all just got back from london bloody nightmare never going there again emmyreece ur brave going there xmas shopping!


----------



## sweetchilli

Ladies im STARVING, i love pork chops and the talk oh then has drove me insane..lol

Just finished my 1st 14hr shift,last one tomoz, then TESTING saturday.oooooooo

All my sypmtoms have goone, well sore boobs have anyway so god knows, i dont feel preggers but then again i have no idea what it feels like,lol

hope all is well on the pre xmas bonkers


----------



## Wiggler

sweetchilli said:


> Ladies im STARVING, i love pork chops and the talk oh then has drove me insane..lol
> 
> Just finished my 1st 14hr shift,last one tomoz, then TESTING saturday.oooooooo
> 
> All my sypmtoms have goone, well sore boobs have anyway so god knows, i dont feel preggers but then again i have no idea what it feels like,lol
> 
> hope all is well on the pre xmas bonkers

:hugs: oh hun, i'm sorry your symptoms have gone, but as long as AF stays away then your still in this month. :)

make yourself a nice big dinner hun, i can imagine you will need it after a 14 hours shift! when i worked my longest shift was 9 hours and that was bad enough!

good luck for saturday, got my fingers crossed for you! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetchilli

i dont evan have cramping anymore but that does come in waves, so tomorrow i could have them all back....


----------



## Wiggler

yea hun :) PMA :)

i still have cramping, one boob was sore, not now, i think it was just bruised tho. and i have mega hunger. 

i refuse to even consider buying more pregnancy tests for at least 1 month, and i wont use my digi's cos they cost a fortune. 

its been nearly 2 months since i had my Implanon removed. i'm really scared that it has messed me up. :(


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler, omg ouchie how is your nose & head? I had nose surgery to correct my bone (fell off bunk bed when 5) anyway I can't imagine Karissa bonking me I would sob lol. I hope your nose feels better soon  

Emmy, GIRL you are beautiful and very creative in your poses I bet you be a awsome candidite for taking beautiful photos of babies/people! I need a day where I can get all girly and do my face and take someing lol  

Just got back from a list of appts everything done and in order now I'm zonked out............ but we still have a birthday party tonight I'm only staying a hour then we headed out to home, is that selfish? Anyway got my feet proped up waiting for baby girl to take her nap as I can hear her playing in her crib I'm hoping she tires herself out because as soon as I go in there and walk out she gonna bring the roof down with her lil lungs.  lol. 

Hi to all the new pre xmas bonkers who joined  Let all get these babies in the oven by Christmas that would be such a awesome gift heehee


----------



## Wiggler

Nose is feeling much better now, the swelling has gone down so i can breath easier. no black eyes either :) headache is gone too. hoping dylans tantrums calm down a bit soon, its the 3rd time in 2 months i am been headbutted.


----------



## EmmyReece

Duffy said:


> Emmy, GIRL you are beautiful and very creative in your poses I bet you be a awsome candidite for taking beautiful photos of babies/people! I need a day where I can get all girly and do my face and take someing lol

Thank you Duffy :hugs: I loved having a girly day, and taking the pics. But the weird thing is I tend to take awful pictures of other people lol :haha:

I don't think it's selfish at all only staying for an hour at the party hun, you've had a busy day. I'm tired and all I've done is take some piccies of myself and tidy up a little bit :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

emmy i'm the opposite, i can take amazing piccies of other people, but awful ones of myself, everyone i know is an awful piccy taker too cos every pic of me looks vile.


----------



## KS1977

Hi ladies. In london at The moment and only have access on my phone. Still waiting for af to arrive. Have light cramps and sore boobs on the sides! Still feels like im about to come on. Had small amount of blood which was brown and watery on tuesday, then nothing. Temp has gone up last two days so don't know what's happening. Hope you ladies are all ok x x


----------



## sweetchilli

Bonjour all

Im a bit confused tonight (doesnt take much), all my symptoms/pmt symptoms even have gone. No sore boobs, no head aches, no major moodswings...i just have mild , very mild cramps, which come and go

My symptoms last both ened up with painfil boobs, moodwings, all the usual.....

this is a strange one!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: for you guys, are you going to test in a few days?

I've got no symptoms at all, ovulation wise, af wise or pg wise, so I don't know where I am :( Really hate my body sometimes


----------



## sweetchilli

Im testing tomoz as i have a procedure on sunday and i think id need to know if i was...thing is 10dpo is a little early for me to test and may not get a true result...my AF due on the 1st sept...


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmm yeah I see what you mean about it being early to test, not too sure what to suggest ... do one just in case cos you never know, you might be lucky and something might show up :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

I agree I'm encouraging you to test  

My AF is suppose to show sept 9 I'm always on the day (30 day cycle) but I can't test unless Im three days late, boohoo. 

Tired tonight had to run a errand oh gave baby girl a bath and put her to bed I warmed him up dinner now I got some bnb time


----------



## mamadonna

:bfn:for me this morning:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

:( ohhhhh hun :hugs:

if no af, wait a couple of days and then test, it might be too early yet


----------



## mamadonna

i would love that to be so but it was a frer and they are usually spot on


----------



## EmmyReece

it's still 1 day early though hun, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Madly didn't get a clear :bfp: and confirmation until 12 days after af! You're not out until the :witch: gets you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I tested this morning too, got all excited that I had a faint line until I realised I was looking at the antibody strip :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Hii everyone :waves:
How is everyone? Sorry I haven't been around much, been really busy past few days! I've got an hour to myself now so thought i'd come see how you all are :kiss: I'll be back tomorrow though :thumbup:
Thank you for saying i'm pretty Emmy, I'm clearly not though lol :shrug:

I'm out drinking tonight, reallllly can't be arsed! Would much prefer to stay in, curled up on the sofa with Mike :dohh: It's for a mates birthday so can't really tell him I can't be arsed lol. I'm sure I'll enjoy it later when I'm drunk and I haven't had a drink at all in a month! Got my tan done yesterday and wearing a dress that's really nice but I haven't worn before. If I get a picture on my own i'll post it on here :)

Any :bfp: yet? Can't wait to post the first one! 
Have I missed anything?

Corina hun, I'll add you now. If there's anyone else who i've missed just let me know

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## sweetchilli

Well ladies :bfn: today :wacko:

Bare in mind tho i am only 10dpo and AF not due till the 1st, so i will sulk more then ,lol

I shall just have my prodedure done tomorrow as planned, i wasnt having sedation anyway so i dont think it would of mattered.

One thing i have learned tho is that since TTC and my 2ww the symptoms/PMS have been diffrerent, so my 3rd cycle im not gonna or try not to symptom spot:winkwink:

Ive just been food shopping and treated myself to loads of crap, so im gonna feast then on Monday start healthy eating....PMA


----------



## sianyld

hey girls!

how is everyone, im off out to nite give myself a break from moping around! 
cant wait to have a drink, not had 1 for about 6 weeks now! 
Still no sign of AF so may b lucky and stil b able to have my scan on tues FX'd! Im CD43 today and im so glad shes not arrived yet! xx


----------



## Scamp

sianyld said:


> hey girls!
> 
> how is everyone, im off out to nite give myself a break from moping around!
> cant wait to have a drink, not had 1 for about 6 weeks now!

Woop same here :) You doing pre-drinks etc? We're starting at 7, starting to look forward to it now :happydance:
Just doing the tidying up as we're doing the pre-drinks here so wanna my sure my bedroom is spotless and everything ttc related is hidden lol
x


----------



## Scamp

Also, has anyone got any idea's for this

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/402336-get-rid-bloated-tummy.html

Not sure what to do and really wanted to wear the dress :dohh:
x


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!
> 
> how is everyone, im off out to nite give myself a break from moping around!
> cant wait to have a drink, not had 1 for about 6 weeks now!
> 
> Woop same here :) You doing pre-drinks etc? We're starting at 7, starting to look forward to it now :happydance:
> Just doing the tidying up as we're doing the pre-drinks here so wanna my sure my bedroom is spotless and everything ttc related is hidden lol
> xClick to expand...


lol, well my mates r comin here at 6 and we're on the train at 7 heading for c'diff! 
just finished the tidying up thank god hate it!! really cant wait to get ready as we're all dressing up as sailors xxxx
ps no idea bout the bloated tummy! i have loadsa of it meself! xx


----------



## Scamp

Ahh, i that tonight? Hope you have fun then hun :happydance: Post a piccy of your sailor outfit? 
Haha, i'll be on tomorrow nursing a hangover so glad I won't be the only one! 

Eeek, not sure, hm. I tried googling but no luck :dohh:

xx


----------



## sianyld

lol, yea its 2nite! if i remember to take pic then i'll def post sum lol, usually get too pissed to take pics lol! 
and im sure i'll b here with a killer hangova 2moz too lol xxx


----------



## Scamp

Haha I'm the worst for taking pic tbh, people hate me by the end of the night 'cos when I'm pissed I take pics that people really don't want on fb lol :blush: Oh well :haha: Just look at my fb albums of nights out and people bdays as proof of why people hate it when I have a camera

You on fb hun? 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=856475720
That's mine if you are (and anyone else that wants to add :thumbup:) But no one on there knows about ttc, so can everyone not mention ttc or BnB :flower:

xx


----------



## PocoHR

Hey all!

I wish I was going out tonight too!! DH has his best friend over and they are playing playstation... silly  But, we had a good night anyway, I made enchiladas for us, and now I can have some uninterrupted bnb time!!! 

I did OPKs for the first time this month and I am SO happy I did. They were perfect, faint lines leading up to a positive on Thursday, then the next day a v. faint line. I feel like I really understand my ovulation symptoms now. On the day of my LH surge my boobs got sore, and they have stayed sore. Hoping that means lots of hormones are doing their job!!! I had Ov spotting this month too, which I read is supposed to be a good sign!!

DH and I have been BD-ing every other day, which is less than I would like, but I think the OPKs are spooking him a little and he's feeling a bit pressured. So... I'm trying not to make that worse and just taking what I can get!!! Hopefully it will be enough.

Anyway, hope everyone has a great Saturday!! GL to all the ladies testing soon!!


----------



## sequeena

Hey everyone I'm going to use OPKs again this cycle (first time in months). At what point in your cycle do you start to use them? I was think cd7 and onwards to make sure I don't miss it...


----------



## wanting2010

Hi, girls, can I join you all?

DH & I are starting our first month TTC and I am determined to get my BFP by the end of the year--hopefully even sooner than December! =)


----------



## PocoHR

sequeena said:


> Hey everyone I'm going to use OPKs again this cycle (first time in months). At what point in your cycle do you start to use them? I was think cd7 and onwards to make sure I don't miss it...

Cool, I started using the OPKs on cd11, but I have a 29/30 day cycle, so I usually ovulate around cd15. If you ovulate early cd7 might be a good day to start!


----------



## EmmyReece

wanting2010 said:


> Hi, girls, can I join you all?
> 
> DH & I are starting our first month TTC and I am determined to get my BFP by the end of the year--hopefully even sooner than December! =)

:thumbup: welcome the madhouse lol, fingers crossed for your bfp

I'm feeling really weepy guys ... :cry:

I've just watched a really sad film, and I can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## LindsayA

EmmyReece said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, girls, can I join you all?
> 
> DH & I are starting our first month TTC and I am determined to get my BFP by the end of the year--hopefully even sooner than December! =)
> 
> :thumbup: welcome the madhouse lol, fingers crossed for your bfp
> 
> I'm feeling really weepy guys ... :cry:
> 
> I've just watched a really sad film, and I can't stop crying :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:oh no hope you feel happier today?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: I've woken up feeling sicky, but thankfully not weepy, so decided to take another test and swear I can see something. Pretty pls, can peeps have a nosey at my pics here, I really think I'm going bonkers :blush:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/402711-not-sure-think-pls-look.html

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## LindsayA

EmmyReece said:


> :hi: I've woken up feeling sicky, but thankfully not weepy, so decided to take another test and swear I can see something. Pretty pls, can peeps have a nosey at my pics here, I really think I'm going bonkers :blush:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/402711-not-sure-think-pls-look.html
> 
> how is everyone else doing?

Hey i thought i could see something on the normal 5min one? But v faint but then again i am no expert:shrug:, try again in a few days? Fxed for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :hugs: definitely not getting my hopes up this time lol

it's still there, just seems to have got a teensy bit darker, but we're almost an hour after I started the test lol


----------



## LindsayA

See what happens tomorrow then go get a frer and try that?
Really hope you do get your BFP x


----------



## TaNasha

Hi lovely ladies! 

How is everyone doing?

Is someone testing soon?


----------



## EmmyReece

I did this morning, convinced myself I could see something, and no one else in the gallery section can see it :(


----------



## TaNasha

aww i hope the line gets stronger! 

i will go have a look just now


----------



## mamadonna

i'm out the :witch: decided to show up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I did this morning, convinced myself I could see something, and no one else in the gallery section can see it :(

i could see a very feint line hun


----------



## EmmyReece

mamadonna said:


> i'm out the :witch: decided to show up

awwww hun am so sorry :hugs:

lindseyanne thank you for taking a look at my piccys, am glad it's not just me who could see anything ... it gets me down sometimes when am so sure I can see something and then hardly anyone else can :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm out the :witch: decided to show up
> 
> awwww hun am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> lindseyanne thank you for taking a look at my piccys, am glad it's not just me who could see anything ... it gets me down sometimes when am so sure I can see something and then hardly anyone else can :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs: hope it gets darker for you hun


----------



## Scamp

Hii everyone,
Got a banging head and feel sick, lol... Hangover!!
Fab night though. 

Looked through the tests Emmy, sorry can't see a line. FX for you! 
Sorry about witch mamadonna

x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww glad you had a fab night Scamp :D


----------



## sweetchilli

Hey ladies
Just got back from my gastroscopy, i can honestly say it was awful and if i ever have to go through that again, i,ll be sedated for a week thank you,lol.

My 10dpo test was negative, AF due on the 1st so its not over till the fat flo sings,lol

Hope everyone is enjoying there day x


----------



## Scamp

Sorry it wasn't very nice hun :hugs:
x


----------



## sianyld

hey guys,
today is hangova day 4 me!
emmy just had a look and i see a feint line on an inverted 1. hope it gets darker hunny!
glad u had a good nite scamp!
im CD44 today no sign of the witch yet! so i may be lucky enough for it to hold off 4 my scan tues!!xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I really don't know what to think, I'm staying at my mum's tonight and haven't got a test with me, so am going to have to wait until tuesday for when I can test again lol

I'm doing some major creeping work at the moment, just persuaded my fella that we can go to London once a year at the same time to do Xmas shopping, just trying to persuade him to let us go to a luxury hotel overlooking hyde park at the moment :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Yep, I went out and bought some lucozade to help me get over my hangover! You have a good night?
Hopefully witch stays away :thumbup:

x


----------



## TaNasha

this 2ww is killing me! i just want to be pregnant already! argggg


----------



## EmmyReece

I love your piccies Scamp :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

How long until you can test TaNasha?

Thanks Emmy :flower:
xx


----------



## sianyld

scamp ur pics are lovely, u hav a fab figure hun! 
xx


----------



## Scamp

aw thank you hun :blush:

You take any pictures of the sailor outfits?

xx


----------



## sianyld

forgot my camera but my mate did! waiting for her to upload them, once she does I'll post them!xx


----------



## Scamp

Cool.
That's it for me now, not drinking again for a a month :thumbup: I won't miss the hangover lol
x


----------



## TaNasha

I am not sure when i should test! my cycles are irregular, but i want to try to wait as long as possible, i think next Sunday but it still seems so far away!


----------



## sianyld

TaNasha said:


> I am not sure when i should test! my cycles are irregular, but i want to try to wait as long as possible, i think next Sunday but it still seems so far away!

Hope that u get a BFP hun! not sure when u should test if ur irregular, normally wat i do is wait to see if it gets to my longest cycle then test after that! sorry not much help but that all i can think of! GL xx


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> Cool.
> That's it for me now, not drinking again for a a month :thumbup: I won't miss the hangover lol
> x


think it'll be oct nite out nxt but im secretely hoping i may hav a bun in the oven by then!! fx'd hey lol xx


----------



## KS1977

Hello Ladies,

I have tested tonight and I can't belive it.....BFP!!! Wooohoooo. I am sooo excited. It was a blooming dark line too. Will put it on tomorrow so you can see. Wanted to tell you as I can't believe it. Hope this sticks. I am in shock. So expected nothing. Good luck everyone and see you on here tomorrow. Any ideas on how to tell OH...but have to let it nto him gently! 

Argghhhhhhh
xxx


----------



## mamadonna

congrats :happydance:


----------



## sweetchilli

KS1977 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have tested tonight and I can't belive it.....BFP!!! Wooohoooo. I am sooo excited. It was a blooming dark line too. Will put it on tomorrow so you can see. Wanted to tell you as I can't believe it. Hope this sticks. I am in shock. So expected nothing. Good luck everyone and see you on here tomorrow. Any ideas on how to tell OH...but have to let it nto him gently!
> 
> Argghhhhhhh
> xxx

Well done chick :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats KS1977!


----------



## EmmyReece

wooooooo :happydance: our first bfp, unless I've missed any lol :blush:


----------



## sianyld

wooohooo congrats hunny! H+H 9 months, here's to hoping that we'll all be here soon xxx


----------



## Duffy

woot woot you won this race who next? lol Congrats sweetie


----------



## Duffy

P.S 
we should do a stat on page one that shows who got pregnant and when?


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats KS1977!


----------



## KS1977

Here we are ladies. Just a little piccie....



Still can't believe it. Don't know how to tell the OH. He's in bed with a hangover:nope: OUCH...he he he.

Oh well, I have time to prepare what to say xx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh wow hun, that's a brilliant bfp :hugs:


----------



## KS1977

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh wow hun, that's a brilliant bfp :hugs:

Thank you hun. The ball is rolling now x:cloud9:


----------



## Sparklegirl

KS1977 said:


> Here we are ladies. Just a little piccie....
> 
> View attachment 112389
> 
> 
> Still can't believe it. Don't know how to tell the OH. He's in bed with a hangover:nope: OUCH...he he he.
> 
> Oh well, I have time to prepare what to say xx


congrats sweety :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

woo, congrats hun :D :D :happydance:
Sorry I wasn't online yesterday to update the first page page, will do it now. 
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and we'll all soon be joining you soon!
xxx


----------



## KS1977

h thank you Scamp,

Fxd for you all. You will follow shortly I am sure ...baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## sweetchilli

KS1977 said:


> h thank you Scamp,
> 
> Fxd for you all. You will follow shortly I am sure ...baby dust your way xxxx

Let us know how you told OH, cant wait to hear about it....


----------



## Duffy

Today is my birthday I'm 25 so if I don't have this bun in the oven by winter this mama gonna go loco LOL. 

We be trying again tonight we really gave it are best shot this month others we where tired or just tired LOL to bed every other day after my period. So now we see what happens, if I do start I'll be using my ovlation monitor to help better time it. 

Anyway oh is taking a shower I need to get my butt groven..........................  Hello everyone I hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## TaNasha

Happy Birthday Duffy!


----------



## mamadonna

happy birthday hun x


----------



## EmmyReece

happy birthday hun :hugs:


----------



## KS1977

Happy Birthday hun.

Getting a little worried as have had light spotting (brown watery) and the tinies tdot of blood when i wiped this afternoon... Its gone now, but I am worried its a bad sign! 

Not told OH yet. Gonna get tested and visit docs, and make sure its a stickybean before I do.Don't want to give him false hopes.xx


----------



## sweetchilli

Duffy said:


> Today is my birthday I'm 25 so if I don't have this bun in the oven by winter this mama gonna go loco LOL.
> 
> We be trying again tonight we really gave it are best shot this month others we where tired or just tired LOL to bed every other day after my period. So now we see what happens, if I do start I'll be using my ovlation monitor to help better time it.
> 
> Anyway oh is taking a shower I need to get my butt groven..........................  Hello everyone I hope you all have a great day today!

Happy Birthday love!

I forgot to mention, im out as AF came yest, ive been having a 31day cycle for 2 months and now she shows up on the 28th day...

I dont chart or temp so just calculated when i should be ovulating....no wonder AF came if id ovulated on a dif day....

I dont wanna start temping and charting till after my next cycle....


Hope everyone is enjoying the BH weekend


----------



## mamadonna

sweetchilli said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday I'm 25 so if I don't have this bun in the oven by winter this mama gonna go loco LOL.
> 
> We be trying again tonight we really gave it are best shot this month others we where tired or just tired LOL to bed every other day after my period. So now we see what happens, if I do start I'll be using my ovlation monitor to help better time it.
> 
> Anyway oh is taking a shower I need to get my butt groven..........................  Hello everyone I hope you all have a great day today!
> 
> Happy Birthday love!
> 
> I forgot to mention, im out as AF came yest, ive been having a 31day cycle for 2 months and now she shows up on the 28th day...
> 
> I dont chart or temp so just calculated when i should be ovulating....no wonder AF came if id ovulated on a dif day....
> 
> I dont wanna start temping and charting till after my next cycle....
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the BH weekendClick to expand...

sorry she got you hun :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Tanasha- Fingers crossed for you!! I hope you get your BFP honey =) Irregular cycles are a pain, make everything so much harder!!

KS1977- Congrats on the BFP!!! That's an awesome line, too. Let us know how you tell your DH! I've read that a little spotting is normal in the early days...try not to worry too much about it! When are you going to the doctor?

Duffy- Happy Birthday!!

I have a doctor's appointment coming up on Wednesday and it's making me sick to think about it. =\ I hate doctors!! But I know if I don't just suck it up and go, me getting my BFP soon isn't very likely.


----------



## Scamp

KS1977 said:


> Happy Birthday hun.
> 
> Getting a little worried as have had light spotting (brown watery) and the tinies tdot of blood when i wiped this afternoon... Its gone now, but I am worried its a bad sign!
> 
> Not told OH yet. Gonna get tested and visit docs, and make sure its a stickybean before I do.Don't want to give him false hopes.xx

Have you posted about it in first trimester? They might be able to help settle your worries. I've never been pregnant obv but I've heard that it can sometimes be normal. :hugs:

Happy birthday Duffy :hugs:
x


----------



## Duffy

KS1977 said:


> Happy Birthday hun.
> 
> Getting a little worried as have had light spotting (brown watery) and the tinies tdot of blood when i wiped this afternoon... Its gone now, but I am worried its a bad sign!
> 
> Not told OH yet. Gonna get tested and visit docs, and make sure its a stickybean before I do.Don't want to give him false hopes.xx

It can be normal with spotting hon........... and double congrats, I know lots of women who bleed through out the pregnancy and have spotting. :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Thank you for the Birthday wishes everyone  

I had a good day got a yummy carot cake with chocolate icecream a new book and got to spend time with my family. I also got to do some work in a playroom we are building so its been a good day!


----------



## Duffy

wanting2010 said:


> Tanasha- Fingers crossed for you!! I hope you get your BFP honey =) Irregular cycles are a pain, make everything so much harder!!
> 
> KS1977- Congrats on the BFP!!! That's an awesome line, too. Let us know how you tell your DH! I've read that a little spotting is normal in the early days...try not to worry too much about it! When are you going to the doctor?
> 
> Duffy- Happy Birthday!!
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment coming up on Wednesday and it's making me sick to think about it. =\ I hate doctors!! But I know if I don't just suck it up and go, me getting my BFP soon isn't very likely.

You can do it put on your brave face and then when its done and over treat yourself to something yummy :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

KS1977 - Congratulations!!!! :happydance:

Duffy - Bit late but happy birthday! hope you had a wonderful day yesterday!


Sorry I havent been on for a while girls. I have been a bit busy. i have been doing lots more cooking recently, yesterday was venison, today is stew (in my brand new crock pot) and tomorrow is braised lamb shanks. also making a fish pie later and freezing it.

I'm still crampy and hungry, and had spotting again 2 days ago. Also, oddly enough, i have started sleepwalking! I dont normally sleepwalk, but the past 2 nights running i have gone to sleep in my soft comfy bed covered with my big squishy duvet, only to wake up freezing cold, uncovered on my sofa :haha: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Morning Wiggler, and everyone else too :hi:

Your cooking sounds so yummy, send some this way pls lol :winkwink:

One of my closest friends had a look at my test from Sunday and she said she could see something. So I'm under orders to test again this morning lol and see what I get. Not been to the loo yet lol, don't want to get out from under my nice warm duvet lol

Still not getting my hopes up yet though :dohh:


----------



## TaNasha

ooh exciting, let us know what happens EmmyReece! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Scamp

FX Emmy :hugs:
x


----------



## gem1985x

havent been on here for a few days and there seems to be so much that has happened !! I dont get the net to tomorrow in my new house! :(

KS1977 - Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Our first BFP! 

EmmyReece im keeping everything crossed for you!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well and has plenty of PMA! 

I am skiving at work :blush: Im just so addicted to this site! 

How is everyone? Good I hope 

:dust: to everyone ! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

it was bfn guys :( my fmu was really diluted cos I'd drank loads of water yesterday, so nothing showed up. I've been into town this morning and got some tests, only been able to get clearblue plus ones because they're the only ones I could find, so I'll probably get a stonking great big evap tomorrow morning :cry:

this is my thread from earlier

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/403977-mornings-bfn.html


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Aw sorry hun :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just got back from the weight management clinic and I've lost some more weight. I can't believe I'm almost 4lbs away from losing 2 stone :happydance:

The nurse couldn't offer any advice about kick starting my periods, but she did book me in for an appointment with the dr after weigh in next week so I can ask her any questions I need to then :thumbup:


----------



## sianyld

well done emmy thats a fab weoght loss hun! ur doing well! sorry about the BFN but keep going hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm feeling loads more positive, the nurse is wanting me to join the exercise for life scheme in town, but I'm really nervous about group exercise, I don't feel like I'm quite there yet, plus I'd be the youngest one there, I don't fancy group exercise with a load of old biddies :haha:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I've just got back from the weight management clinic and I've lost some more weight. I can't believe I'm almost 4lbs away from losing 2 stone :happydance:

That's great hun, well done x


----------



## Wiggler

Emmy - great weight loss! x

does anyone have any experience with sleepwalking? i REALLY dont want to wake up on my sofa again :dohh: maybe if i go to sleep on the sofa i will wake up in my warm bed? :haha:

do you girlies have any nice plans for this week?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

No experience with sleep walking sorry, must be scary though! 

We've got someone moving into the top floor so clearing it all out, gonna be boring!
You got much planned?

I really don't know what to do. Had the hsg, on day 13 today and if I do ov this month I really don't want to miss it, but worried :sex: will hurt to much from the hsg today? Mike has just gone for a lie down cos he's feeling rough, should I go jump him? :haha: Nurse said best not to :sex: today but worried about missing it! :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Its not too scary, we live in a flat so no stairs, i'm just not liking waking up at 4-5am freezing cold on my uncomfortable sofa :haha:

My mum is having Dylan overnight on saturday and i'm having a BBQ with some of the neighbors. i'm really looking forward to it :) 

i think as long as you are gently :sex: (not putting footprints on the ceiling) then it should be ok.


----------



## Scamp

That sounds nice, hope the weather is good for you. What you cooking? The last BBQ I went to, which was about 3 years ago. I was the only veggie so all could eat was fried mushroom buns (mmmmmm) and jacket potatoes lol. Was still lovely

TMI warning... lol 

Spoiler
I was thinking i could make him close then finish with sex? At least then we aint doing it to long and it can't get too rough so less likely to hurt? Can use our new concieve plus lube then

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

we are all skint so just burgers, sausages and booze cooked on disposable BBQs :haha::thumbup:. we are hoping to make it a regular thing, but all the probs with the bitch opposite makes us really nervous about it.

and your idea sounds good. oh the things we do to catch the egg! :winkwink:

i wish these cramps would go, been crampy for weeks now. i wish i had never had the implant put in now :growlmad: bled continuosly with it in, have it taken out and nothing. gonna do a digi in a few days. hehe they are calling out to me every time i go into the bathroom :rofl:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Still sounds good. Still having problems with the neighboor? :hugs:
Haha, errm done :blush: Not sure if it will work but worth a try. Going to keep :sex: every other day until I get af from now! 
Ohh gl with the digi :thumbup: I can't stock up on tests cos I can't help but poas if I have them there lol
xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

neighbor is still AWOL, hopefully she doesnt come back!

Hope you catch the eggy:thumbup:


I took the digi. its a :bfp::happydance::yipee::cloud9:

https://i53.tinypic.com/24v45g9.jpg


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo:
Woop omg congrats hun! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun :) i am sooooo excited! 

oh yea, forgot to add, please dont post anything on my FB, dont want MIL finding out yet

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

hehe I changed the title. Now we have 2 :bfp: :cloud9:
Of course I won't hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

hopefully soon we will have many more BFP! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Yeah hope so :thumbup:

You told your o.h yet?
xxx


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler yay congrats  I bet your super pumped up cheers to a healthy and hopefully not toooooo long 9 months !


----------



## Duffy

I'm curious I'm considering caving and buying a pregnancy test, my period suppose to start sept 9 when would be a good time to test and how early is to early?


----------



## Scamp

9 days might be a bit early for a positive, could be better to hold off for a few days so you don't feel disappointed :hugs:
xxx

Sorry hun, miss read what you said. Think the 4th if you get a test which tells you 5 days before (I know the Morrisons ones do, have to look at them daily lol) 

x


----------



## Wiggler

OH knows, as soon as the word "Pregnant" popped up i started yelling his name like a crazy person and he ran in! 

Duffy, some tests can tell up to 6 days before your missed period, but 9 days is still a little bit too early. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> OH knows, as soon as the word "Pregnant" popped up i started yelling his name like a crazy person and he ran in!

Haha think i'd be the same lol
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yay well done Wiggler :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations wiggler :thumbup:


----------



## sianyld

congrats wiggler!!! woohoo! h+h 9 months xxx


----------



## sweetchilli

Wiggler said:


> neighbor is still AWOL, hopefully she doesnt come back!
> 
> Hope you catch the eggy:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I took the digi. its a :bfp::happydance::yipee::cloud9:
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/24v45g9.jpg

I was just catching up on the thread, and BAM...it was random....

Well done, :happydance: i think i need to get my skates on
no pressure eh ladies lol


----------



## KS1977

CONGRATS Wiggler! You now have your own little wiggler growing now.....You can come and join me in the first tri. xx


----------



## LindsayA

Hello Ladies

Not been on for ages and wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to the TWO BFP!!!!!!

Happy and healthy 9 months to both of you!

I am back at work so not gonna be on much at all :-(

Be back in a couple of days.

Take care all of you 
xx


----------



## Duffy

Heehee no pressure I fell sweat forming on my browl lol  

I wait 2 days before my period then I'll go ahead and test I'm excited bc this is the first month we really put are all into trying others to tired to be bothered  

Sanding and painting the ceiling today just popped on during my break have a good day ladies!


----------



## EmmyReece

morning ladies, I got bfn again this morning, took some pics at the 10 minute mark and left the test alone, went to throw it in the bin an hour and half later and have got a mega evap lol

there's pics here

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ned-out-evap-unless-im-missing-something.html


----------



## Scamp

Sorry you got a :bfn: hun xx


----------



## KS1977

Yes Emmy....You will get your bfp soon. Keep up the PMA. 

Wiggler - Can I be your bump buddy? Seeing as though we are the first on here. I will send you a request if you don't mind hun?

Hi Scamp - How's you today? xx


----------



## Scamp

I'm good thanks sweet, how are you? How did you tell your o.h? Has it properly sunk in yet? :hugs:
xx


----------



## Wiggler

Emmy - sorry you got a BFN, you'll get your BFP soon x

KS - That sounds great! 

hope everyone is having a nice day today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Emmy sorry about your BFP but don't give up sweetie (hugs) 

I woke up drained this morning from all the work I have been doing to prepare a massive fun playroom for Karissa/other grandkids. We going to put a tent that has a tunnel giant kid bean bags for seating its going to be a splash of colorful fun for them  

I got my baby girl getting into everyyyyyyyyyyyyyyything so I'm off for the moment til she naps, toots everyone


----------



## KS1977

Scamp said:


> I'm good thanks sweet, how are you? How did you tell your o.h? Has it properly sunk in yet? :hugs:
> xx

Good thank you hun,
I am good...now the spotting has died down. It's just (TMI SORRY) a little bit of scant CM evry so often. In the morning it feels like I have wet myself lolol:haha: Oh well. Haven't told OH yet as I want to defo get everything confirmed before I do. x


----------



## Duffy

Ks1977, wait until you hit 3 trimester and you bend over and pee just streams out LOL, that happend to me and my bladder NEVER been the same since Karissa easily pee myself.


----------



## Scamp

KS1977 said:


> Good thank you hun,
> I am good...now the spotting has died down. It's just (TMI SORRY) a little bit of scant CM evry so often. In the morning it feels like I have wet myself lolol:haha: Oh well. Haven't told OH yet as I want to defo get everything confirmed before I do. x

Hopefully I'll know exactly what it's like soon :cloud9:
Have you decided how to tell him yet? 

xxx


----------



## Scamp

Haha I'm determined to get a :bfp: posted so many threads asking questions. 

Started to feel really negative today. I've been trying for so long and I just thought what is the point in trying 'cos its never going to happen. 
But, I'm back to being positive :thumbup:

I will get a baby :cry:

Hope your all okay

xxxxxx


----------



## honey08

come one ladies we WILL be preggers by xmas :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Duffy

Yes three cheers to buns in are ovens by Christmas don't give up hope ladies WE CAN DO IT


----------



## KS1977

Told OH, whilst we were laying in bed. I just blurted it out....he seemed a little shocked and didn't believe me at first but he went very quiet. Just taking it all in I suppose. Bless him. So I showed him the test...x


----------



## MAJL

Hello Ladies I am new to this site and would like to join in this adventure with you, my husband and I would love to be Pregnant by christmas!! Wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## Duffy

MAJL, welcome aboard the christmas train of begging to be pregnant lol............. *waves*, is this your first month of trying? 

Ks1977, MEN... we prep em tell him its possible and when it finally happens its unreal LOL. Oh didn't believe me at first he insisted in seeing the stick hahaha.......... just give it time to think in.


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone. How are you all? Any plans for today? 

Aw bless him :)

I'll add you later majl hun, on my phone at the mo so difficult (sp? Haha can't spell this morning at all, knackered) to edit the first page. 
Xxx


----------



## MAJL

Thank you for welcoming me into your group!! Duffy No this is not our first month ttc, I have been off of BC for almost 2 years now but we were watching when we would do the deed up until this June, and in July we started trying for a baby!!! We can't wait to get a BFP!!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

KS - thats great you told him! how did he react when he saw the test? 

MAJL - welcome! sending you lots of babydust :)

Just checked my phone bill as it was due today... it would appear i forgot to pay it 4 months ago :rofl: so its up to nearly £200! going to pay £70 today then £40 every tuesday til its gone! i could have sworn i paid it in june.... how i didnt get cut off i will never know...

i finally had a good nights sleep last night! i dont feel like a zombie today! :happydance:

no plans for today apart from sitting down with OH and sorting out our budget, and going to see the nice lady who lives upstairs. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Morning guys :hi:

I'm on a bit of a downer today, kinda feeling like this baby thing should have happened ages ago, and can't help but blame myself because of my weight :cry:

I'll get there, I know I will, just wish I knew how long it'd take lol

Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:


----------



## KS1977

EmmyReece said:


> Morning guys :hi:
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer today, kinda feeling like this baby thing should have happened ages ago, and can't help but blame myself because of my weight :cry:
> 
> I'll get there, I know I will, just wish I knew how long it'd take lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:

Awww, big hugs hun,:hugs:

Keep positive and chin up hun... You WILL get there. I'm sure you will. :flower:

When I told OH he sort of said...'eh?, how?'....'I mean, when?' pmsl! Bless him. I don't know...durrrr, your work it out Mr!! :haha: Don't know why but I felt really silly after telling him and I started crying...He gave me a cuddle and went quiet. Think it's sinking in. I asked him why he was quiet and he said, he was just thinking of how things are going to be and what it will be like...awwwww. Bless. x


----------



## EmmyReece

awww that's so sweet KS1977, I can see my fella doing something very similar when I eventually get to tell him something like that lol ... it's as though its a huge shock to their system

I'm nipping into town today, am going to treat myself, don't know what I'm getting yet, but it had better be something nice lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope you are all well


----------



## KS1977

Don't blame you chick,

Get some nice pamper stuff from body shop or boots or something. Get home and have a long soak to just chill out xx


----------



## KS1977

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies hope you are all well

Hiya lindseyanne,

How are you today? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

KS1977 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies hope you are all well
> 
> Hiya lindseyanne,
> 
> How are you today? xClick to expand...

not too bad getting ready for work on lunch cover again :dohh: how are you?


----------



## KS1977

I'm not too bad thank you. Just getting ready to visit my Nana at my Mum's house. SHe is staying with us for a week (keeps swapping houses with the family) as she is in early stages of dimentia....which is tough bless her. She can't live at home on her own...should be with my Grandad but he's in hospital.....shit really...Visiting my Grandad later as he had a stroke a couple of months ago....we think it's down to the fact that looking after my Nana made him have the stroke as it will have been tough on him. They were both really good, then both have deteriorated and got ill in the same amount of time ( xx

Anyway, I mustn't get down....got bubs to think about now. Hope you have a good day chick xx


----------



## mamadonna

just popping in to say hello ladies :wave:


----------



## Duffy

MAJL said:


> Thank you for welcoming me into your group!! Duffy No this is not our first month ttc, I have been off of BC for almost 2 years now but we were watching when we would do the deed up until this June, and in July we started trying for a baby!!! We can't wait to get a BFP!!

Sending you lots of viby baby dust :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm feeling a bit more positive about everything this afternoon. I think it helps that I didn't test this morning so didn't have to look at a bfn or an evap. 

I didn't go into town in the end, I treated myself to a book off the internet (The Last Song - I saw the film and sobbed my heart out, so want to see how the book goes) and got xmas pressies for my cousin's lads and my twin cousin's Only got 4 more children / babies to buy for. So it does mean that any money we get saved up for London can be spent on us :happydance:

I'm going to have a day to myself tomorrow, am going to possibly take some more piccies and do a new siggy, have a bit of a pamper, do a face mask, put some make up on. Just generally relax and have some me time :happydance:

I wish it was tuesday so I could get in and ask the dr a few questions, see if she can do anything to help me get my af back. I still blame myself for being like this, but I'm doing something about it, and that has to be a step in the right direction, yeah? :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

girls, sorry for TMI but I think I'm on the verge of ovulation for the first time in years :happydance: I've got EWCM, and proper EWCM!!! yikes ... I need to take an opk tonight and bd lol


----------



## mumanddad

i hope this is it for you hun x


----------



## MAJL

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone has had or does have a wonderful day!!

EmmyReece I hope this is your time, you deserve it! I know at times it is discouraging but remember when it is meant to be it will happen, I am a big believer in everything happens for a reason. Hang in there sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

thank you guys, I've got no opks left, so I'm going to go and just get straight onto bd tonight and see if we're lucky :D


----------



## mamadonna

good luck emmy


----------



## MAJL

Good luck!!!


----------



## Duffy

EmmyReece said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit more positive about everything this afternoon. I think it helps that I didn't test this morning so didn't have to look at a bfn or an evap.
> 
> I didn't go into town in the end, I treated myself to a book off the internet (The Last Song - I saw the film and sobbed my heart out, so want to see how the book goes) and got xmas pressies for my cousin's lads and my twin cousin's Only got 4 more children / babies to buy for. So it does mean that any money we get saved up for London can be spent on us :happydance:
> 
> I'm going to have a day to myself tomorrow, am going to possibly take some more piccies and do a new siggy, have a bit of a pamper, do a face mask, put some make up on. Just generally relax and have some me time :happydance:
> 
> I wish it was tuesday so I could get in and ask the dr a few questions, see if she can do anything to help me get my af back. I still blame myself for being like this, but I'm doing something about it, and that has to be a step in the right direction, yeah? :thumbup:

It sounds like your about to ovulate or are ovulating I read online that what happens I always noticed around a certain time during the month that happens to me and we bed like crazy. LOTs of luck and baby sprinkles to you! Have fun on your girly day it sounds like a BLAST


----------



## EmmyReece

I really, really hope I am Duffy ... just mentioned the word ovulating to my fella and let's just say I'm not sat here with my backside propped up :blush: :rofl:


----------



## MAJL

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif


----------



## MAJL

How do I get this to work?
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif


----------



## EmmyReece

MAJL I've sent you a pm explaining how to set it up :thumbup:

:hi: everyone how are we all doing today?

I've woken up again feeling really calm and positive, so am going to spend the day just relaxing and having some alone time :happydance:

just off to check and see if I've still got ewcm :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko:

the ewcm has dried up already :dohh:

if I bd tonight and tomorrow (that'll be 3 days in a row from when I noticed the ewcm), there should still be a chance yeah? just don't wanna miss this chance now it's finally here


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy if u dont mind me asking how long ha ve you been without af?


----------



## EmmyReece

I went 7 months without one, and then had a really light af that started on 19th july


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I went 7 months without one, and then had a really light af that started on 19th july

yikes 7 mths?! ive not seen the withcy since may myself ut think its down to stress and infections it sucks but im just going with the flow now as cant get dr apt and all they will say is "oh its stress coms back again in 6 mths if no change"


----------



## EmmyReece

they put mine down to weight and got me started on the weight management course, and it seems to be right that losing weight helps you get fertile again, I've not had ewcm since me and Chris has been ttc, so it's a really big deal for me :happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

wohoo for the EWCM Emmy! Hope you catch that eggie!


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun, just really nervous now it seems to have dried up ... dya reckon I'm now in the 2ww? am so glad I noticed it otherwise I'd have left oh to his xbox last night :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :kiss:

Good luck Emmy, sounds like it could be you tww :hugs:

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday. Was so positive that I was ov'ing but then I started bleeding :cry: Only had a 5 day break between periods which is shit! Absolutely gutted and spent yesterday crying :cry: Made worse that Mike then decided to go the pub after work instead of coming home to me. 
I'm feeling better today, still down but I just keep thinking that I see the fs next friday so FX for that!

How is everybody? Anyone close to testing? :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh scamp hun :hugs: I'll shove facebook chat on, if you need someone to rant at then give me a shout ok hun?


----------



## TaNasha

I am testing Sunday! I will only be 13 DPO, but I hope thats not too soon as i wont mamage to wait untill Tuesday!


----------



## Scamp

Thank you so much hun :hugs::hugs::kiss:
I feel silly talking about it as we're all in the same situation. We can all help each other and we will all get our :bfp: :flower:

You doing much today Emmy? 

xxxx


----------



## Scamp

TaNasha said:


> I am testing Sunday! I will only be 13 DPO, but I hope thats not too soon as i wont mamage to wait untill Tuesday!

 FX for Sunday then hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having the day to myself, was going to do a facemask and pamper but I've gone really spotty lol ...

my stomach's churning atm at the thought I might be in my 2ww :happydance:

Scamp, the offer is there hun, please don't feel silly ... I was sooooo down the other day, and having this place really helps


----------



## Scamp

Sounds really good hun, love pamper days! 
Will def keep fx for you

I'm online now, think fb chat is playing up cos it says no one is online

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: the same goes for you Scamp, and all the lovely ladies on here ...


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, it really does help being on here. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think facebook is playing up cos I can't see you on there :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Is anyone online for you? I know people are 'cos got people posting stuff but chat just says 

Friends Online
No one is online.

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooooohooo i have ewcm!:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's still not showing you Scamp, you haven't knocked the box to offline have you? I've done that a couple of times

yay for ewcm lindseyanne :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> woooooohooo i have ewcm!:happydance:

:happydance: 

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

first time ive had it in like this whole cycle :happydance: and on my last 2 tubes of bv treatment so as soon as ov is done and af comes i can get back in the game baby!


----------



## Scamp

Given up on fb I'll try again later. When I refresh it shows online again and I can see people but only for a second then it all goes off again. :shrug:
Thank you though hun :hugs::hugs:

What is everyone making for tea tonight? I fancy making something new but Mike is so fussy and doesn't like loads of different foods. 

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know what I'm having yet, am thinking ham salad for now ... though will probably change my mind when it comes to it ...

Facebook is a pain in the backside sometimes lol ...

OK, so if I had my ewcm yesterday, does that mean I'm 1dpo if it's dried up today?


----------



## Scamp

I'm veggie and Mike isn't but I won't cook meat so its even more difficult to make stuff which Mike likes.
Yeah I think it does mean that hun
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

woohoo, 13 days to go and I can test :happydance:

veggie lasagne with quorn in?


----------



## Scamp

Hopefuly it'll fly by!

He doesn't like Lasagne :dohh:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmm what does he like hun?


----------



## sianyld

hey girls Please tell me this is O darkest line ever, they r usually non existent for me!!

help!!!!xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun that looks really good :hugs: I'd say positive or just about to get there :D


----------



## TaNasha

looks positive to me, grab your man sianyld!


----------



## Scamp

Haha, not a lot. He is so fussy it's annoying. He doesn't like...

Peas, sweetcorn, pepper, beans of any sort, mushrooms, asparagus, egg, most cheese, custard, lentil... :dohh: Annoying 'cos I love most but meat! Haha

So far I'm thinking dauphinois (sp? :wacko:) potatoes with something... lol


xxxx


----------



## sianyld

thank u emmy im almost dancing on the spot here!!!! yay!!!!xxxx


----------



## Scamp

sianyld said:


> View attachment 113539
> hey girls Please tell me this is O darkest line ever, they r usually non existent for me!!
> 
> help!!!!xxxxx

 That looks good hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## sianyld

TaNasha said:


> looks positive to me, grab your man sianyld!

thank u hun and im def gonna get my man lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol gl hun and gl :spermy:

do the potato dauphinoise, they sound yummy Scamp :D


----------



## sianyld

thanks so much girls knew i could rely on u too help me out!!! xxx


----------



## Scamp

mmm I love them, think I might make a pie of some sort, easy enough then! I'll post the recipe later cos I always make it up as I go along lol
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ok, I feel odd :wacko:

not the sort of odd where something's going on inside you odd, but the type of odd when something's happened and you've never experienced it before. I got up earlier to get a drink and maybe I jumped up too quick or something, but I went really dizzy, and that's never happened to me before :wacko:

I'm only on 1dpo if we go off yesterday as being ovulation day, so it won't be anything to do with that, but I really didn't like it :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

and I've got an achey tummy too so am feeling a bit sorry for myself :(


----------



## Scamp

Aw babe :hugs: You okay?

You eaten much today? That happens to me when I haven't eaten anything. Maybe get yourself a sugary drink if it happens again

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've had cereal, fruit, yoghurt, a couple of burgers with beans ... so it's not cos I've not eaten :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Not sure then hun, a bug maybe? 
Apart from that, you having a good pamper day?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not done much pamper wise, but I am relaxing, having a nosey online, keep checking my cm just in case it goes ew again lmao :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Haha we all do it hun :haha: That and I always check if I've started bleeding :blush:
xxx


----------



## Duffy

Hello ladies how are we doing today?

I'm in a SOUR mood at the moment oh woke up being a lil cranky @ss so I'm about to strangle him. Karissa got a really bad rash so its going to be a longggggggggg day for me, she haten diaper changing right now so its a struggle to clean her up and put rash creme on her. Blah. 

Maybe once oh leaves my mood will turn around.............................. sorry for the grumpy thread ):


----------



## EmmyReece

awww Duffy hun :hugs: hope your day gets better


----------



## MAJL

Good morning ladies!


----------



## EmmyReece

afternoon / early evening over here lol :) how are you today?

My tummy is acheing soooo much, the dizziness has stopped which is good, we've bd again and Chris has nipped to the shops to get me something yummy for food :thumbup:


----------



## MAJL

I am doing ok, I have a headache today so I am just resting all day. Thank you EmmyReece for the help!!! I get dizzy a lot and it is do to low blood pressure, so I know how you feel, I hope you feel better soon and enjoy the rest of your day/evening!!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww you're welcome hun :)

I'm just trying to find myself some nice boots to treat myself to before Xmas, I don't want my toes getting cold in London lol


----------



## Scamp

Glad your feeling better. 
I'm making stew and homemade dumplings for tea, we have it like once a week lol but couldn't decide what to make.
Look on asos.com for boots, love that site!
Where you from majl hun? 
Xxxx


----------



## KS1977

Oooooh I love ASOS ....or even better try Boohoo.com....Now that is brill! Scamp....send some of your lovely foods my way. You always seem to be baking things...Do you like cooking? xx


----------



## MAJL

I am in Southern California


----------



## Duffy

EmmyReece said:


> awww Duffy hun :hugs: hope your day gets better

Thanks hon, its been a long afternoon so far lol glad to still some bnb time though that always makes my day


----------



## EmmyReece

anyone got any idea how to get rid of tummy ache without sitting with a hot water bottle on my belly all night, don't want to be dripping in sweat all night lol :wacko:

dizziness has gone for now, and I feel a bit more with it. am refusing to symptom spot until I'm past 7dpo, but that's going to be easier said than done :haha:

how's everyone else doing?

Duffy - glad to hear we make your day :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## sweetchilli

Ladies, something terrible has happend..........

I baked cupcakes, and have almost ate them all throughout the day:wacko:

and to make matter worse im on nights next week so will have no social life:nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

boooooooo to working nights :grr: :nope:

yay to eating cupcakes :happydance: how many did you make? do some extra walking as and where possible if you want to work them off :thumbup:

oooohhh I really fancy some cake now :dohh:


----------



## sweetchilli

I know, i hate them...the good thing is after the night shifts its OV time so plenty more BDing hehe....work of these dam cakes...and the rest


----------



## sianyld

mmmmm cupcakes - can i have 1 lol xx


----------



## KS1977

Hi guys,
I see why your avatar is like it is sweetchilli lol! Hope you are well xx


----------



## sweetchilli

OH has polished them off sorry...lol

Just been mooching through the forum....it really is a double ended sword. Its good for support in someways but sometimes i feel so disheartend TCC....does anyone else get what i mean?


----------



## sweetchilli

KS1977 said:


> Hi guys,
> I see why your avatar is like it is sweetchilli lol! Hope you are well xx

Hiya hun, im great...hows the lil bump doing? any symptoms?


----------



## sianyld

oh yea hun, i love comin on here to talk to others and get support, going thru the same thimg an all...BUT the longing is there no matter wat xx


----------



## EmmyReece

sweetchilli said:


> Just been mooching through the forum....it really is a double ended sword. Its good for support in someways but sometimes i feel so disheartend TCC....does anyone else get what i mean?

I completely get what you mean, it sometimes feels like it'll never happen. I'm hiding my ttc from my family and friends back here, so this site is a haven for me. But sometimes (well not sometimes, all the time really) I wish I could be one of the ones looking for baby stuff and planning.

We just need to try and keep the pma going, even though it is horribly hard at times, otherwise we'd just go crazy :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## sweetchilli

i like this thread cause it can be random, and we are all in the same boat but the subject isnt always TCC....dispite us all being here for one reason...

Listen me..only on my 3rd cycle. I,ll belt up now hahah


----------



## KS1977

sweetchilli said:


> KS1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I see why your avatar is like it is sweetchilli lol! Hope you are well xx
> 
> Hiya hun, im great...hows the lil bump doing? any symptoms?Click to expand...

Hey,
I'm fine thanks. Just been getting tugging and twinges on one side which is concerning me a little, but I think its cos its stretching in the uterus...hope so anyway. Still no MS yet, and hope it stays away. Waiting for a phone call from docs on Monday. Then hopefully I'll be able to make appts for scan/midwife chats etc.... xx


----------



## sweetchilli

KS1977 said:


> sweetchilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I see why your avatar is like it is sweetchilli lol! Hope you are well xx
> 
> Hiya hun, im great...hows the lil bump doing? any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> I'm fine thanks. Just been getting tugging and twinges on one side which is concerning me a little, but I think its cos its stretching in the uterus...hope so anyway. Still no MS yet, and hope it stays away. Waiting for a phone call from docs on Monday. Then hopefully I'll be able to make appts for scan/midwife chats etc.... xxClick to expand...

how exciting...how long did it take TCC if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## KS1977

Was originally NTNP since January, but I had been charting properly this month with FF and I got PG....I am sooooo glad I used FF as it made clear to me when I OVd etc xx


----------



## sweetchilli

i use FF but only the calander , im gonna do temps and stuff after this 3rd cycle


----------



## Mumsymummy

Hi, I havent actually posted much on here, been a whirl wind few weeks, but just thought id let you know I got my BFP and am now around 6+4. x


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun :hugs:
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Glad everything is okay KS, can you use ff without temping? I still need to buy a thermometer :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Scamp

sweetchilli said:


> i like this thread cause it can be random, and we are all in the same boat but the subject isnt always TCC....dispite us all being here for one reason...

That's why I like it as well, Its not all ttc so we can chat about anything and everything yet we're still all here for each other :hugs: It's really good

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

anyone wanna take my achey tummy and acid indigestion off me??? 2dpo and counting ...

I'm really gutted cos I've had to cancel a xmas pressie for my brother's gf, it's been out of stock for 3 weeks now and doesn't seem to be coming back into stock anytime soon :grr:


----------



## sianyld

wont take ur tummy ache hun, but can sympathise with the pain! my tummy is not too great either!!!
can u get the prezzie anywhere else hun???xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't spot it anywhere else :( but have spotted some really cute pressies of fragrance direct so might get her something from there instead


----------



## Scamp

You taken anything for the tummy ache hun? 
I'm looking for more xmas pressies today as well. 
Off work sick today. Woke up feeling really ill, was sicky, headachy, tummy pains... stayed up for half an hour until 5 then thought I wasn't going to get better so rang in sick. Went back bed until 10 and woke up feeling fab :dohh: Won't be aloud to go in today now but asking if I can do anytime for them tomorrow. Hate hate hate the thought of being off work ill if i'm okay :cry: Feel awful now

Up to anything today girls?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Someone tell me to stop symptom spotting please :grr:

Unless I'm wrong about when I assume I ovulated, I'm only 2dpo ... I've gone very wet down below :blush: and had a bit of spotting of blood earlier too. I keep getting a crampy belly, and even heat pads and painkillers aren't really working :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Stop symptom spotting!! 
Hehe :hugs:

Sorry hun though, I really don't know what they could be. Hopefully someone else will, or post in the 2ww section? They might know more

How are you anyway hun? Been upto much?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've hardly done anything today lol, you? I sat outside under the gazebo earlier while it was raining and fell asleep, woke up and 3 of the kittens had come to sit with me 

I plan on having a lie in in the morning, see if that helps ever so slightly. 

Are you feeling any better Scamp hun?


----------



## Scamp

Not done much today. Bit of housework, tv...

Loads better thanks, Mike is getting us a curry :happydance:

You watching x factor?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've got x factor on, what did you think of that Cher who was just on?


----------



## Scamp

Which one was the cher one? I'm 10 minutes behind cos i was on the phone and paused it
Lol'd at the black lady, she was really funny! 
Do these people actually think they can sing?!

Lmao at Brenda!!

xx


----------



## Scamp

Watching Cher now. I don't her?! She's kinda odd

How immature is that Lisa and Abi? omg! 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I missed Lisa and Abi cos I was in the kitchen lol ...


----------



## Scamp

Haha find it online or watch the end of tomorrows, well worth watching lol 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I wish I'd been watching it properly now lol ...

I've suddenly gone really tired so am gonna head off to bed, night night everyone x x x


----------



## KS1977

Hi all,

Congrats MumsyMummy!! Well done hun. H and H 9mnths to you and your OH xx

Sweetchilli - I would defo start doing FF in more detail...It made me understand that I wasn't BDing at the right time lol!

Scamp - Yes you can use FF for charting alsorts. You can use checking your cervix (which is one of the leading ways of finding when you are fertile, and you can use your opk readings for FF to work it out when you ov). 

Hope you are better EmmyReece. Put your feet up tomorrow and really relax.

xx


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies, just checking in with ya all  

I'm super tired today trying to get Karissa to nap oh is coming home we have to leave to the store, might just grab her out of the crib and say the heck with it. Going out to the oliven garden tonight and then off to play three hours of bingo hope I win some money!!!

On a side note, feeling totally nausus today for some reason.................. super super tired. In my first trimester with Karissa I had exreme tiredness so this might be a good sign I like to test.............. but still a lil soon. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## MAJL

CONGRATULATION MumsyMummy on your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!

My mom and DH both said I should stay off bnb for a while and stop thinking about ttc, so I took a few days of break. 

Also, I am not sure if I feel really positive this month. I keep spotting. DH and I did the BD yesterday and there was a lot of light brown/pink stuff. Its pretty early for it to be pre-period spotting, I guess it could be implantation bleeding, but I'm worried its just my body being mean to me. 

I hope if AF does come this month, she at least has the decency to come on time/early. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! I will test on Sept. 9th (13dpo).


----------



## Duffy

I'll be testing sept 7/8 got a five days before your missed period test woot


----------



## MAJL

Good luck on your test ladies hoping you get your:bfp:!!! Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone,
How are you all?

Wasn't someone testing someone today?
When is everyone else testing? Only 2/3 days Duffy :happydance: FX

How was the meal last night Sian? 

xx


----------



## angelgirl86

Hello ladies, just read on another thread about this thread and thought I fit right in as I want to conceive definately before xmas, how awesome would that be! Oh and congrats to all you ladies who have gotten your :bfp:! So can I join too? :)


----------



## honey08

i got a :bfn: this morning .......... 11dpo af due 14dpo , fx its just 2 early :cry:

congrats to those with :bfp::dance:


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun,
Of course you can join :hugs: I'll add you to the list now.

Love the picture of your dog, she's gorgeous!

xx


----------



## Scamp

honey08 said:


> i got a :bfn: this morning .......... 11dpo af due 14dpo , fx its just 2 early :cry:
> 
> congrats to those with :bfp::dance:

Sorry on the bfn hun :hugs: 
xx


----------



## sianyld

hey girly's
hows every 1 today?
good luck with all the pending HPT'S!! Got 2 weeks now b4 i can test :wacko:

the meal was ok thanks scamp but... it was a long wait, chips were cold and they tried overcharging us! :growlmad:
nevermind tho it was a nice few hrs outta the house! Did u have ur curry after hun?? OMG! caught up on Xfactor this morning! think those two girls were so pathetic lol:haha:

Just had my Jenny renny reading today and i swear this is the last 1 lol:haha:
she said the same as my other 1 so its given my PMA a bit of a boost if nothing else!!

how's every 1's evening going??xxx


----------



## sianyld

honey08 said:


> i got a :bfn: this morning .......... 11dpo af due 14dpo , fx its just 2 early :cry:
> 
> congrats to those with :bfp::dance:

:hugs::hugs: sorry hunnie not out till the nasty:witch:arrives tho xx


----------



## yumyum1979

please add me please x


----------



## Scamp

Glad you a had a nice time then hun :)
Yeah, Mike didn't go the pub and came home with a curry, was really nice. Mikes family use that Indian and are really well known there so we always get free stuff :thumbup:
Haha yeah they were! So annoying. Felt so sorry for the judge when the girl asked 'who are you' :dohh:

I'm up at a stupid time tomorrow so going bed at 9. Sadly on my own though as Mike wants to watch a film when I go bed :blush:
xx


----------



## Scamp

yumyum1979 said:


> please add me please x

Will do hun xx


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> Glad you a had a nice time then hun :)
> Yeah, Mike didn't go the pub and came home with a curry, was really nice. Mikes family use that Indian and are really well known there so we always get free stuff :thumbup:
> Haha yeah they were! So annoying. Felt so sorry for the judge when the girl asked 'who are you' :dohh:
> 
> I'm up at a stupid time tomorrow so going bed at 9. Sadly on my own though as Mike wants to watch a film when I go bed :blush:
> xx

thats good hun with the curry FREE FOOD!!! wow wat a plus:thumbup:

yeah the were terrible and the cheek of them OMG!:dohh:

u at wrk to moz then yeah hun? Early shift?? Just think hun more bed space lol! sprawl out!!
xxx


----------



## missscotia

Hiya,

Was wondering if i can join your group. This is me and hubbys are starting our first cycle now so fingers crossed it goes smoothly :happydance:

x


----------



## Scamp

Yeah up at 4.45 for work. Got loads to catch up on 'cos being off sick yesterday so will end up doing o.t prob
Hehe yeah, it's quite nice having the bed to myself for a bit.

You doing much tomorrow? 

Where are you in your cycle? Tww isn't it?
I'm still bleeding, wish she would piss off, damn :witch:

xx


----------



## Scamp

missscotia said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Was wondering if i can join your group. This is me and hubbys are starting our first cycle now so fingers crossed it goes smoothly :happydance:
> 
> x

Added :) xx


----------



## missscotia

Scamp said:


> missscotia said:
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> Was wondering if i can join your group. This is me and hubbys are starting our first cycle now so fingers crossed it goes smoothly :happydance:
> 
> x
> 
> Added :) xxClick to expand...

thankyou :)


----------



## sianyld

:hi:welcome to the newbies:hi: 



Scamp said:


> Yeah up at 4.45 for work. Got loads to catch up on 'cos being off sick yesterday so will end up doing o.t prob
> Hehe yeah, it's quite nice having the bed to myself for a bit.
> 
> You doing much tomorrow?
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? Tww isn't it?
> I'm still bleeding, wish she would piss off, damn :witch:
> 
> xx


Oh no i dont think i could literally drag myself outta bed that early!! 
Im in work hun, work mon-fri 9-5ish every week! then wk ends all to myself!!

Yep i think im in my tww! :wacko:
CD51 today! :wacko:

oh no i bled for another 6days at least afta my HSG, hopefully it will stop soon hun so u can get back to the :sex:xxx


----------



## Scamp

What day you thinking of testing? Fx for you. :hugs:
Think I'm quite lucky, only work 4 days a week, mon, weds, thurs and sat. Is difficult to get up early but as soon as I get in the shower i'm fine.

I'm off to bed now, not even tired yet :dohh:
Night, speak to you all tomorrow xxx :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Honey o8, sorry for your negative test major hugs, wishing you the very very best baby dust luck ever on your next try  hugs. Maybe it was too early to test? 

Angelgirl, HI welcome to the xmas bonkers I'm loven it here  and hi to anymore more new ladies signing up today  

Maja, thanks for the lucky wishes 

Scamp, thanks it was so hard not to rip a test open this morning and do it sniffles........ but I'm afraid if I do it and may say negative cuz its too early so trying to be brave til tues/wes (got two testies).................... the two week waiting is the HARDEST sniffles.


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> What day you thinking of testing? Fx for you. :hugs:
> Think I'm quite lucky, only work 4 days a week, mon, weds, thurs and sat. Is difficult to get up early but as soon as I get in the shower i'm fine.
> 
> I'm off to bed now, not even tired yet :dohh:
> Night, speak to you all tomorrow xxx :hugs:

they aint bad shifts r they hun, i used to work in asda and i was stuck on a 12-8 every sat!!

not gonna test till im at least 15DPO! :wacko:
thanks chick! 

nitey nite xxx


----------



## Duffy

Night scamp, its only one in the afternoon here gots loads of time left in the day blah  Need to go eat some lunch I hope I don't get a migrain today was so sick yesterday and running around all day. 

Went and played bingo last night with my parents (they are divorced) my mom won a 100 dollars you should have seen my face LOL. I might go again next pay day. We ate at the oliven garden and my dad bought us all desert to go I got this divine chocolate cake YUM, I'm drooling now thinking of it ROLF. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HodgePodge

Hi All

Love the name of your group....can you please count me in


----------



## Damita

Hey can I join? I'm 2DPO today so should be testing between 13 and 18DPO :)


----------



## kayleigh89

Can i join plz :D


----------



## worrying

Count me in for this one!


----------



## OneSmallStep

might as well add me :)


----------



## gem1985x

Hey everyone just saying hi and how good is it how this wee group has grown!! 3 BFP!! whoo hoo!!! 

Hope u are all well and more awake than me !!! :) 

xxx


----------



## sweetchilli

Morning ladies, not been on a day or two because of work, just finished my 14 hours shift lastnight to start a week of nights tonight :(

Hope everyone is well?
Welcome newbies x
Well done also on the BFPs


----------



## Duffy

I"M PREGNANT!


OMG I took a test this morning instead of waiting until tomorrow and its PREGNANT, we are offically expecting are second baby in May, ladies I did it. I"M SHOCKED. But this time I felt the same as the first pregnant lol. I'm so excited and I hope I can handle two babies so close in age lol, my oh is in shock rolf.


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Woop congrats Duffy :hugs: Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months 
4 :bpf: so far :flower:

Adding everyone new now, hi :flower:

I'm good thanks SweetChilli, bless, you must be knackered!

xxx


----------



## Duffy

Thank you scamp  

I'm giving credit to this thread because it gave me lots of lucky charm dust, the first time around it took nearly two years, this time we tried off and on since she was four months but in Aug we really stepped it up a notch  

Thank you to the creater of this thread because something is magical in here ladies


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: congrats Duffy, brilliant news 

sweetchilli, I really hope this week of nights goes by super duper fast for you ...

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:

I'm having a few tummy cramps today, not continuously, just every now and then.

I've ordered a few xmas pressies and got my fella a new dvd as a little treat :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Duffy said:


> Thank you scamp
> 
> I'm giving credit to this thread because it gave me lots of lucky charm dust, the first time around it took nearly two years, this time we tried off and on since she was four months but in Aug we really stepped it up a notch
> 
> Thank you to the creater of this thread because something is magical in here ladies

I'll second that Duffy, am hoping we can all join you girlies in first tri sooner rather than later :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Duffy said:


> Thank you scamp
> 
> I'm giving credit to this thread because it gave me lots of lucky charm dust, the first time around it took nearly two years, this time we tried off and on since she was four months but in Aug we really stepped it up a notch
> 
> Thank you to the creater of this thread because something is magical in here ladies

Aww :)

Hopefully we'll all have our :bfp: by xmas

xx


----------



## sweetchilli

Shit!!! these BFP are comming thick and fast...

Congrats Duffy x

On the night train then plenty bonking at the weekend!!!!!


----------



## sweetchilli

P.S Can someone get an industrial fan and blow that dust my way,lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
coming your way sweetchilli :hugs:​


----------



## sweetchilli

Thanx love! 

may try and pop on with my phone....


----------



## Damita

congrats :happydance:


----------



## LindsayA

Hey yay Duffy!!!!!!!!

I have been away for a while and come back and another BFP!!!!!

Well done you!!!!

Happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been so good this afternoon, I went to boots for mum and I *didn't* get any pregnancy tests :happydance:


----------



## LindsayA

EmmyReece said:


> I've been so good this afternoon, I went to boots for mum and I *didn't* get any pregnancy tests :happydance:

Well done you!:thumbup: it is soooooooo hard i know
i have been trying not to think about TTC and just NTNP for a bit but i realise that we BD last night and i am in my fertile period and it has started me thinking again!

Really gonna try not to think about it and i am back at work now so it should be easier!

Hope all you ladies are well?


----------



## mamadonna

Duffy said:


> I"M PREGNANT!
> 
> 
> OMG I took a test this morning instead of waiting until tomorrow and its PREGNANT, we are offically expecting are second baby in May, ladies I did it. I"M SHOCKED. But this time I felt the same as the first pregnant lol. I'm so excited and I hope I can handle two babies so close in age lol, my oh is in shock rolf.

congratulations duffy :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Well done Emmy, when we do shopping and Mike asks what we need, the first thing i say is tests :dohh: He won't buy them me now though as I obsess apparently hehe

xx


----------



## sianyld

congrats duffy! my this thread is doin well in terms of the BFP's h+h 9months xxx


----------



## Wiggler

MumsyMummy - Congrats! :happydance:

Duffy - Congrats! :happydance:

Wow, 2 more BFP since i was here last :) i hope everyone has been well and had a great weekend. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HodgePodge

Congrats Duffy....Hope the next 9 months are healthy and happy


----------



## Duffy

You girls WILL have your christmas bumps to share this year *hearts* don't ever give up ladies you can and will do it! This thread is a lucky charm  

And thank you all again for the congrats, I still keep looking at my test just to make sure and silly me will test tomorrow lol. 

I been trying to get a hold of my dad all morning and his phone off its driving me nutty lol.


----------



## Wiggler

Duffy said:


> And thank you all again for the congrats, I still keep looking at my test just to make sure and silly me will test tomorrow lol.

hehe i know that feeling, i was so upset when my digi's turned off. i am getting 2 normal tests tomorrow "to make sure" :rofl: i think i have officially crossed the line into insanity! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MAJL

CONGRATULATIONS DUFFY!!! I can't wait until every name on the list has a :bfp: next to it! I know we can do it!!!


----------



## KS1977

Ha ha, I bought two more tests today too. I don't know. Got an appointment in two weeks. For my midwife meeting. Although I would sooner it be earlier so I know everything is alright. Been getting pressure feelings and odd twinges on my lower left side, which I was told is normal by the doc who rang me today, but if it develops into pain, need to ring the doc surgery. They should see you at 6 weeks/7 weeks I think. Hope these twinges are not a bad sign. It isn't painful though. 

Duffy - Wow! You go girl! Well done! Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler, OMG we are both insane I did this last time I had to keep checking and oddly I didn't feel safe until the date of when I was suppose to start my period came and went, that was a relief so I expect I'll still be on pins and needles til this weekend lol. 

MaJl, yeap you can do it everyone on here can this is a lucky charm thread  Thanks for the congrats sweetie. 

Ks1977, I'm also getting period type sensations but I'm okay cuz I had it the first time around even got sore big inflated boobs/which where AF signs for me. Thanks you for the congrats  

We all have to do more testing for are own sanity rolf.


----------



## DolceBella

Can I join this group?? My goal is to be pregnant before the year is over too!! Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## mom2pne

Can I join you? But I have a really bad problem right now though...... I'm not ovulating yet and haven't had an actual cycle since 12/12/2008 when I got pregnant with Lennox and I'm still breastfeeding him quite often. But my OH and I :sex: as much as we can in hopes that one day I actually ovulate. FF has given me 3 O dates since I started charting in July to see what was going on. The first was the 9th, then the 11th, back to the 9th and the last was the 17th. Now I don't have any. My chart's in my signature. But still hoping for an early Christmas gift! In 2008 I asked Santa for a :bfp: for Christmas, but he was late and gave me a New Year's Day 2009 :bfp: instead at 11dpo.

So :dust: Your way!


----------



## gem1985x

DolceBella I may bend your ear about cloth nappys when I finally get my BFP - I would love to use them when I have my own wee bundle , my OH will take some convincing tho! - :( 

Mom2pne - You have a beautiful family!! 


Hope everyone is doing good with lots of PMA!


----------



## Scamp

I'll add you both later when I can get on tue laptop 
Xxx


----------



## Scamp

Added you both :flower:

How is everyone today? I'm nearing the end of my period, woop woop! FS on friday, can't wait. Hope they let me have clomid and don't want more bloods done. I can't wait another 3 months :cry:

Anyone up to anything today? 
We've got somene moving in on the top floor so Mike and his bro (who is moving in) are sorting the rooms out and I'm dog sitting while watching JK lol

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ive been to the dr today and told her about ovulating, and she was over the moon. She wants me to carry on with weightloss and note my period and ovulation days down, and then if they're erratic then she will refer me to a fertility specialist. But she doesn't think she will need to as she thinks it'll happen sooner rather than later.

My left bb is really achey today :haha: and I've just had a sleep in the afternoon for the first time in years :wacko:

Oooohhh good luck for Friday Scamp hunni, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

That's really good hun :hugs:
hehe thank you 
xx


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you for adding me! GL at the drs I hope that you do get the clomid! 

Not much going on here. Kids went to school. So I ran some errands. I bought a couple of gifts for Lennox's birthday tomorrow and some containers to sort out toys from the playroom we have. They were scattered all over the place. Plus we have tons of toys because we used to buy my older 2 toys every time we went shopping. Especially Hot Wheels and Matchbox cars. I have about a third of the playroom's mess in boxes in my living room as I had my oldest bring them up so Lennox wouldn't have to be in the basement with all the dust and spiders. The whole basement is a mess actually.


----------



## mtemptress

can you put me down for wanting bfp for xmas or before


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower:

Added you

xx


----------



## Scamp

Morning :)
How is everyone? Anyone testing today? 
Xxx


----------



## mamadonna

morning every1 ,well i think its ovulation time got strong cramps in my right side :thumbup:


----------



## gem1985x

Hi scamp love ur fur babies ! I have three of my own !not testing today !:( still trying to see if I'm ovulating !! :(


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck mamadonna :thumbup:

I've decided to order some pregnancy tests tomorrow, they won't arrive for a few days, so by the time they do get here, I should be around 10dpo :happydance: and that should stop me from testing too early lol

I'm feeling a bit jealous today, Chris' friend has been in touch to let us know that his fiance (who he's only been with a year and a half) has had their baby boy this morning :( I should be really happy for them, but can't help feeling like it should be me and Chris . . .


----------



## americancutie

Hi Ladies. I am new here. I've been around about a week or two but just lurking. Can I be added? I am really hoping to have a bfp soon! Ive only had one since getting married (Sunday will be a year) and it ended in heartache due to a chemical pregnancy. So I am hoping for a stick bfp soon :)


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> good luck mamadonna :thumbup:
> 
> I've decided to order some pregnancy tests tomorrow, they won't arrive for a few days, so by the time they do get here, I should be around 10dpo :happydance: and that should stop me from testing too early lol
> 
> I'm feeling a bit jealous today, Chris' friend has been in touch to let us know that his fiance (who he's only been with a year and a half) has had their baby boy this morning :( I should be really happy for them, but can't help feeling like it should be me and Chris . . .

:hugs: it'll be ur turn soon :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

mamadonna said:


> :hugs: it'll be ur turn soon :thumbup:

thanks hun :hugs: and good luck for ovulation

I think I'm just feeling a bit down because we've been ttc longer than they've been together :grr:

Am off out to the market today, hoping to treat myself to a few bits and pieces, or I might just head into town with my fella and see what I can find there lol


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: it'll be ur turn soon :thumbup:
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: and good luck for ovulation
> 
> I think I'm just feeling a bit down because we've been ttc longer than they've been together :grr:
> 
> Am off out to the market today, hoping to treat myself to a few bits and pieces, or I might just head into town with my fella and see what I can find there lolClick to expand...

i kno it must get you down hun,but i'm sure ur little bubs is just round the courner.

buy ur self something nice,i find a little bit of retail therapy always helps


----------



## EmmyReece

mamadonna said:


> i kno it must get you down hun,but i'm sure ur little bubs is just round the courner.
> 
> buy ur self something nice,i find a little bit of retail therapy always helps

:hugs: thanks hun

I must sound like such a whiney brat lol, need a new makeup bag, wanted to get a hair dye (but not sure it's a good idea with being in my 2ww, or is that just highlights you're not meant to do when possibly getting pregnant?), and might grab a couple of girly magazines too


----------



## Wiggler

Hi everyone! 

Gl at the docs Scamp :) 

well i was brave, i didnt buy more tests. i have totally gone off food (although i am constantly starving) though recently, i can barely eat, getting full after a few mouthfuls. which is kinda worrying. 
i have a doctors appointment later today then should get booked in with the midwife after. i hope i get a 12 week scan this time :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

hope it all goes smoothly at the doc's wiggler :D


----------



## PocoHR

Hey Ladies, 

I think I am out this month. I keep spotting like mad, so I have to assume AF is coming any time now. 

I guess I get to try again... sigh.... :-(

I will probably test anyway tomorrow, just to make sure. But the hopes are not high for this month.


----------



## Scamp

Hiii
Woop, finished work for the day. Was sooo busy today.

Thanks Wiggler, hope the docs goes smoothly for you later :thumbup:

Don't feel bad Emmy, sometimes we can't help feeling a little jealous even when we're happy for them. Retail therapy always helps lol. Hope you get a :bfp: when the tests arrive

I'll add you now americancutie, sorry about the chemical. When you testing hun?

Thanks Gem, what dogs/cats have you got? Mine are collie, jack russle and Chihuahua poodle cross.

Woop mamadonna, go get your guy hehe

:hugs::kiss::hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

OH made my appointment and didnt even think to ask what doctor i am seeing.. so it will be like a fun surprise when i get there! 

I havent had a very productive day so far, when DS was asleep i hopped on the ps3 and completed my game!! woohoo *nerd dance* we dont have a very large choice of games though so i dont know what to play next... lol


----------



## americancutie

Thank you scamp! Ovulation day is coming up. Trying not to test before af this time around unless I get some internet cheapies. That adds up after awhile of not seeing a bfp on a test! lol


----------



## EmmyReece

It makes me feel nasty when I get jealous, because I wouldn't like anyone to be jealous of me if you know what I mean?

How is everyone doing today?

I've got a huge spot coming up just underneath my bottom lip, I hardly ever get spots ... tummy ache still continuing and very wet cm. I'm hoping and praying that I've been lucky ... when would the earliest bfp show up dya reckon? 4 days to wait until I'm 10 dpo, dya reckon it'd show up then if I have had a miracle and been lucky?


----------



## americancutie

just seeing if i did my signature right..sorry still a lil confusing for me :)


----------



## Wiggler

ooh them signs sound great Emmy! not sure when the earliest BFP would show, what test are you going to use?

had my doc appointment, with the locum. she was sooo nice. i think she is going to suggest to my midwife that i have a dating scan as my dates from my last period would make me nearly 10 weeks and i know i'm not that far along. i had to remind her to prescribe me folic acid though. hehe
I made a midwife appointment for the 17th of this month. i hope its the same MW i had last time, she is is really nice and relaxed. 

had a mooch around town too, there is a poundland opening tomorrow! yay. although chi town centre is really posh and it is kinda out of place. 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well I've got some internet cheapies coming and some frer tests too ... I'm so scared that I'm reading too much into everything as I'm something like only 6dpo :(


----------



## Wiggler

IC are meant to be quite sensitive and FRER are great too so you should get a result quite early :). try not to worry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it's just a case of me feeling like I'm looking into everything too much, I'm just a bit worried about getting my hopes up


----------



## HodgePodge

I often feel like that Emmy Reece and I'm trying really hard this cycle not to think anything....It's very difficult but I refuse to read into everything anymore. Anyway I'm only 3DPO so wouldn't feel anything anyway!!! That's the mindset i'm trying to keep anyway


----------



## mom2pne

Wiggler My oldest plays PS3 games all the time. We have 2 systems here because we bought one as soon as it came out and earlier this year we bought our oldest one and a TV for his room. Did you see that PS3 is coming out with Wii like Fitness thing later this year. So looking forward to that. I have heard of ladies using the Wii fitness and losing weight. 

AFM I'm thinking of ordering online OPK's to see when I will be ovulating. FF had given me CH's too many times I want some other proof it's happened. 

Lennox is 1 today!


----------



## Wiggler

Emmy, Hodge, i got my fingers crossed mega tight for both of you, and the rest of the Pre Xmas Bonkers girls. sending lots and lots of babydust your way:dust::dust:

MIL asked OH to babysit AGAIN, bear in mind that this is the lazy woman who has never bothered to get off her fat arse to come and visit our little boy(even though we offered to pay the £4 train fare for her), and has never even sent him a birthday/xmas card and wanted me and OH to travel on the train to her when DS was 2 weeks old, in cold november when i had a raging infection! GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!! :growlmad::growlmad::gun::finger::grr:

sorry for the rant. that woman just does my head in!!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

mom2pne: yea! the playstation move thing. i havent looked into it too much because i am waiting to see reveiws after its released, but if they brought out some good weightloss PS3 Move compatible games that would be amazing. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LENNOX!!!! aww bless hope lennox has an amazing day! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Scamp said:


> Hiii
> Woop, finished work for the day. Was sooo busy today.
> 
> Thanks Wiggler, hope the docs goes smoothly for you later :thumbup:
> 
> Don't feel bad Emmy, sometimes we can't help feeling a little jealous even when we're happy for them. Retail therapy always helps lol. Hope you get a :bfp: when the tests arrive
> 
> I'll add you now americancutie, sorry about the chemical. When you testing hun?
> 
> Thanks Gem, what dogs/cats have you got? Mine are collie, jack russle and Chihuahua poodle cross.
> 
> Woop mamadonna, go get your guy hehe
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> xxxxxxxx

lol i intend to hun,gonna be a busy few days ahead


----------



## PocoHR

The wicked :witch: got me today. 

I was pleased that she at least came early, but its always a bit of a bummer. 

On to the next cycle! Feeling good about it... lots of PMA. 

:dust: to everyone, and I hope to keep in better touch with this group, you gals are fun


----------



## EmmyReece

gl for the next cycle PocoHR :thumbup:

I've managed to convince myself that anything I've noticed has all been in my mind, I kinda feel like I'm out for the month, I don't think I could be that lucky :(


----------



## mamadonna

PocoHR said:


> The wicked :witch: got me today.
> 
> I was pleased that she at least came early, but its always a bit of a bummer.
> 
> On to the next cycle! Feeling good about it... lots of PMA.
> 
> :dust: to everyone, and I hope to keep in better touch with this group, you gals are fun

:hugs:sorry she got you


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> gl for the next cycle PocoHR :thumbup:
> 
> I've managed to convince myself that anything I've noticed has all been in my mind, I kinda feel like I'm out for the month, I don't think I could be that lucky :(

keep that chin up mrs you aint out yet!!


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler said:


> Emmy, Hodge, i got my fingers crossed mega tight for both of you, and the rest of the Pre Xmas Bonkers girls. sending lots and lots of babydust your way:dust::dust:
> 
> MIL asked OH to babysit AGAIN, bear in mind that this is the lazy woman who has never bothered to get off her fat arse to come and visit our little boy(even though we offered to pay the £4 train fare for her), and has never even sent him a birthday/xmas card and wanted me and OH to travel on the train to her when DS was 2 weeks old, in cold november when i had a raging infection! GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!! :growlmad::growlmad::gun::finger::grr:
> 
> sorry for the rant. that woman just does my head in!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey wiggler, what a snot that women sounds like wish she was the burger in your nose you could have blown out that cold november day! :growlmad: Seri I hate when people just expect you to do things like that that too bad she never sent a pressie my own oh mother is very much like that, she turned us away at her front door the first time we brought Karissa over to meet her because my mother drove us. Hufff.........


Lots of luck ladies I can't wait to see those positives in Oct what a fun month :hugs: Me and wiggler are your personal cheerleaders.


----------



## Wiggler

MIL's eh? who'd have em? :)

Duffy! great idea! *grabs pom poms and cheers loudly* 

how is everyone today? the weather is miserable here at the moment so my hopes of going to the park have been ruined. i'm going to make a fish pie later! i cant wait. yum yum. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

the weather is miserable here too

8dpo today, and so far I don't feel a thing lol, this happened yesterday and as soon as I ate I felt really yukky again lol


----------



## Wiggler

when are you testing hun? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to wait for my tests to arrive, they were dispatched yesterday, so am assuming they will arrive either tomorrow or monday morning


----------



## Wiggler

:) i hope your postie is better than mine! he normally turns up at about 11am or later.. not that i ever get post apart from the odd bill. 

oh yea, i forgot to mention, but the evil next door neighbor was in court 2 days ago. she hasnt been back yet. my upstairs neighbors should be getting a letter through today about the outcome of the court case so i am going to go up later and have a nosey about what happened :) fingers crossed she was either sent down or has cleared off for good.


----------



## sweetchilli

Hello Ladies, Im back in the normal swing of things now.
Night shifts done, im so gonna chill out this weeknd and catch up on my sky +

Its my fertile time acording to my many charts...so fingers crossed for the swimmers,lol

hope everyone is well, Emmyreece, congrats on some ovulation signs...fingers crossed hun.


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck sweetchilli :thumbup: :spermy: go get that eggy

I'm feeling quite achey today, espescially down in my lower left side. It's not a constant thing, but seems to come and go. And twinges in my bbs too. Should I keep a bit more hope, I'm only 8 dpo?

And last night I was so weepy, I cried and cried because I'm fed up of this diet and I really wanted pizza / something greasy. And was worrying it'll never happen for us :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :kiss:

How are you all?

Emmy don't give up babe, your not out until :witch: arrives! Fx she stays away. Are you aloud to treat yourself to a pizza once a month? Or you could make yourself a pizza from scratch, much healthier and really yummy :thumbup: Not the same as one from pizza hut but still yummy :hugs:

Sweetchilli woop, gl hun. Hope you catch the eggy :hugs:

Good news about your neighbor wiggler, hopefully she's gone for good and can give you all some peace! How is everything?

Hey Duffy, how is everything? hehe you'll have to think of a cheer to sing to us :happydance:

Sorry :witch: got you PocoHR, FX for next cycle hun :hugs: I love this group 'cos we seem to talk about everything as well as ttc, can be nice when I just need to chat about something to take my mind off ttc!


Well I had my fs appointment. I have apparently been ovulating :shrug: Haha news to me as I was sure I def wasn't. Maybe it only every so often. But good at least. They've requested bloods to be done for Rubella, not sure why. And I got Clomid :thumbup: Start at next witch so she better hurry up!
Weather isn't too bad here. Was raining this morning but looks sunny at the mo

xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for ovulating and yay for getting clomid :happydance:

bring on the next cycle so you can get started on that bfp.

I'm feeling slightly more hopeful, I've got more achey bbs, and aching in my tummy (very low down and mainly on the left side), and a bit in my lower back. I think it's 'cause we've wanted this for so long, that a :bfn: is going to be absolutely heartbreaking. But then, this is me we're talking about, am I lucky enough to have a miracle the first time I ovulate?

:hugs: I love this thread Scamp, thanks for setting it up hun


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs: hun
Just got to keep with the PMA, if you're ovulating then your that step closer to a :bfp:. You've done what you can now and sadly it is just a waiting game. Hope it goes quick and you get those 2 lines.

I've found a good site for Blinkies that I wanted to share but not sure if I'm aloud to post other websites on here? Anyone know

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Scamp - great news that you are ovulating and super great news you got your Clomid :happydance: about the blinkie site, i dont think we are allowed links but you can always tell us what to google :thumbup::blush:

Emmy - :hugs::hugs: i got my fingers crossed for you. i really hope you've caught the egg :)

went upstairs earlier to have a little nose about what happened to it next door. no news yet, and everyone living upstairs has a mega cold/flu so cant visit for a few days :( probably wont hear what has happened until sunday/monday. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you, I'm in such a good mood, Mike said its nice to see me smile lol.

I s'pose I can, I just googled Blinkies and a site that starts with 'free' came up. Some really good ones.

Its really nice to see pregnant under your name :) Hopefully everyone in the group will have that before xmas! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Wiggler

it would be so great to have everyone expecting little miracles by xmas! :hugs: i'm cheering for everyone!!

i still kinda dont believe it. i doubt i will until i have a scan :haha: i was the same last time. at least this time i have a pretty decent chance of having a 12 week scan. i dont know my dates so that helps :dohh:

Xmas/bday shopping starts on 2nd october for me! we should have loads left over from cams paycheque after rent/bills. woo! i am so excited. we are buying DS LOADS of clothes (half as xmas pressies and half as bday) cos he will only be 2 and doesnt need lots of toys and gonna get him 2-3 toys for his bday. 

but WTH do i get OH. he is impossible to shop for. my suggestion of slippers, a flat cap and false teeth didnt go down too well with him either :haha: we arent spending much on each other this year £10-15 i think so i might get him a blu-ray.

what are you ladies getting for your OH's? and what are you hoping they will get you?


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't asked for anything specific, I'm going to get him a shave set, an xbox game and some clothes, but am hoping we can spend some of our savings on baby stuff down in London (fingers crossed) :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af for me but i dont think shes too far away those of you who do not want her pleease send her my way


----------



## Wiggler

aww emmy! i really hope you can go baby shopping in London! London has the best shops. i'm really hoping i can go january sales shopping up there. i WILL go to Harrods one day and i WILL buy something from there! (its been a little dream of mine for years)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

We've agreed to only spend around £30 on each other so I'm getting Mike 2 preacher comics he likes (he'd be pissed off at me calling them comics:haha:) and I'm having a chopping board from prezzy box that I've wanted for ages, its got like 4 boards in one! lol. Sounds a bit crap but its what we both want.
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

scamp - it doesnt sound crap. if money was no object then my ideal pressy would be a dyson hoover (we already have one that my dad rescued from the tip) but i really really want a newer model. ooh a tefal saucepan set too. :)


----------



## Scamp

Ohh, I really want some new pans! The black stuff is slowly coming of mine lol
xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think I'll get much for Xmas as Chris is going to get me the xbox kinect thing for my birthday at the beginning of January :D


----------



## Wiggler

bleh i hate the black stuff, i bought some cheapie argos pans once, the black stuff started coming off after 2 uses! i had to pick it out of my food :(

we only have one pan its a really old, really battered tefal one (we also have an ancient tefal frying pan- the only frying pan i will use) 

i was looking in the Argos book (LOVE that book) the other day and Tefal do the cutest little frying pan for frying individual eggs. its soo dinky and cute.. i really want it! actually, i just want all new kitchen stuff, everything we have is battered and old.


----------



## Duffy

Scamp, Eveyone will be pregnant me and wiggler are your cheerleaders, we need a mascot too! 

We already have most of xmas presents for Karissa, in oct/nov we will finish up for her, and we are getting her a sled/us so we can take her sleeding lol, snow suit and jacket/boots some odd and ends we need to get  I would love for Oh to give me a mother ring and no idea on him lol. 

How are all you ladies doing today?


----------



## Wiggler

new siggy :)


----------



## Scamp

Yeah I want new kitchen stuff. Treated myself to a knife a few months back, its still really good. Mike nearly fainted when he found out it cost £50 :haha: It cuts the hardest potatoes like butter though!
xxx


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> new siggy :)

LMAO I love it!

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

i have to saw through everything with my knives! the sharpest one isnt too bad though, it cuts through warm butter easily enough :) still in love with my crock pot though :) i'm gonna get cam to buy a chicken so we can cook it in there. :)


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh I love the new siggy Wiggler :thumbup: :wohoo:


----------



## sweetchilli

Love that sigi

everyone spread some dust my way this week.


----------



## Wiggler

sweetchilli said:


> Love that sigi
> 
> everyone spread some dust my way this week.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scamp

Hehe can I have some dust as well please?
xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Scamp said:


> Hehe can I have some dust as well please?
> xxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and for everyone else:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

got a yummy steak and kidney pie cooking (been looking online all week to see if i can eat it.. i can! once a month! but these are super dinky ones so i might be able to have 2) been wanting one for months and now i'm pregnant i have been craving one like there is no tomorrow. oh is amazing, he walked the 2ish miles to tesco and all the way back for me:cloud9: gotta wait another 45 mins for it to cook though :(


----------



## Scamp

Hehe thank you :kiss:

Aw, that's well sweet of your o.h

We're having pasta bake, only just put it on. Been doing the baby dance (not even ov'ing yet but I can try:haha:) 

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

oooh pasta bake, yum :). i have a sachet sauce for veggie pasta back i am going to make tomorrow. 

you may not be ov'ing but its still fun :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Haha yep :winkwink:

Off to watch a movie then go bed, up at 4.45 again :dohh:

Night everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelgirl86

How is everyone doing today? Congrats to those who've gotten their :bfp:!


----------



## Wiggler

Morning everyone! hope everyone has some lovely plans for the weekend. 

i'm skint so no plans. cam is working overtime to build up some lieu days after finding out the crappy rate of paternity pay. he has 4 weeks holiday next year and hoping to really bulk it up so he can just use holiday after bubba comes.

I watched UBB last night, i stopped watching BB at number 7 i think, but watched it as it was the last ever one. I am so glad Brian won, he has always been my favourite. I cried my eyes out at the Jade Goody bit though :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I cried at the Jade Goody bit too ...

I'm feeling a bit down today, tested with smu (only held in for an hour and a half) and got a bfn :cry:

I know it's still mega early to test, but am still gutted :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/412085-bfn-9-dpo.html


----------



## Scamp

Sorry about the bfn hun, still early days though so don't feel to gutted :hugs:

How is everyone?
I'm having a lazy day today 'cos tomorrow is being spent doing a massive clean when Mike goes work. Might stay on here for a bit, play Movies. Get some lunch and walk the dogs :thumbup:

I had a bfp dream last night :cloud9: Loved it. I remember testing expecting it to say bfn and then looking at the test and it saying +ve 3 weeks! Hopefully its a sign lol

xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh it might be one of those deja vu dreams hun :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

I really hope so lol :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop just had another tiny streak of blood n my cm :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: for blood :D

just posted this in another thread lol, and wanted to update you guys too ...



> Ladies, I'm shaking. I think I've just had a tiny amount of implantation bleed :happydance:
> 
> Just been to the loo and wiped (sorry for tmi) and had a tiny amount of blood. Now because mum's loo roll is peach coloured (very difficult for anything to show), I left it for a bit and when I started feeling wet again because of cm, I tried a light flow tampon to see if that showed anything :blush: and there's a small amount mixed in with the cm, of fresh blood (not the dark stuff I remember getting before af)
> 
> yikes :wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Emmy - thats what i had! :happydance: i hope this is it for you :hugs:

finally got round to installing an antivirus and my pc was mega infested. all better now though. my own fault for being too lazy to put an antivirus on it earlier :rofl:

gonna do some tidying later or tomorrow. then relax and watch yesterdays eastenders on the PS3. sorted out the budget earlier to make sure we dnt keep running out of money. 


Just got a phone call while i was typing this and it would seem the tidying has to happen NOW! got friends coming round in 2 hours. nothing like a kick up the arse to get me doing stuff :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: hope you enjoy the tidying hun

just a quick question, after the light blood, how long did it take you to get a bfp? I'll probably test again tomorrow to satisfy my poas urge :rofl: but am gonna save my frer tests for next week lol


----------



## Scamp

Hope the little bit of blood is good news for you both :hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... I'm still in two minds, really not sure whether to be excited or sad, so I guess it's a waiting game now

how has your day been?


----------



## Scamp

Try to stay positive :hugs:

Been okay thanks hun. Decided to have a nap but couldn't sleep so read my book for a bit. P.s I love you, have you read it? So sad but brilliant. When I'm reading it I can't help myself texting Mike to let him know I love him.
You been up to much? 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've hardly done anything at all today, pretty much spent the day on the internet and going backwards and forwards from the loo checking cm :rofl:

I love PS I Love You, it makes me cry every single time. I'm going to start reading The Last Song by Nicholas Sparks tonight. Going to try and relax a bit, though don't think that'll happen lol ...

I'm trying to stay positive hun, but need to be realistic too and prepare myself for the bfn I think I'll get :(


----------



## Scamp

Its probably is a good idea to prepare hun, just incase. But hopefully you won't have to be disappointed :hugs:

You doing much tomorrow? 

I'm watching something on E about Marilyn Monroe, boring but nothing else on!
Found a dress I like online but don't know if I should get it :wacko:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think you should treat yourself hun :thumbup:

You got a piccy of it, so we can have a nosey?

I keep telling myself it'll be bfn hun, but then I'll get a twinge, or like earlier I noticed the spotting, and it gave me a little bit of hope. Got such an odd taste in my mouth at the moment that seems to have come on all of a sudden :rofl: no idea what to compare it to

I think I've got another lazy day ahead of me tomorrow :happydance: hoping to get a bit of a lie in


----------



## midgetchris

I would like to join this lil group too...to be BFP by christmas


----------



## Scamp

I know what you mean hun, hehe. Just an annoying waiting game sometimes!

Don't blame you! That's just what I'm going to do today, looking forward to x factor!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh yeah I can't wait for x factor :thumbup:

oohhhh that dress is very pretty hun, I think you should go for it, and if you have a look around you should be able to find a discount code for asos which means you get it even cheaper, give me 5 mins and I'll have a look for a code for you now


----------



## EmmyReece

I've come across this one, but don't know if it works - OBSERVER

just google asos discount code and it should come up with a few for you to try


----------



## Scamp

Aw thanks hun :hugs: I love asos lol. Will have to buy it later when Mike finishes work 'cos hes got my bank card to pay the rent with. Means I can shop for more, hehe.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:winkwink:

Feeling very sore in the left lower side of my belly. Wish monday would hurry up :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Aw, hope it flies by hun! Need to do stuff to keep your mind off it
xxx


----------



## sweetchilli

Hello ladies...
Hope everyone is ok, 

feeling a bit down tonight, 1, because Big Brother has finished ( sad i know) and 2,cause its 9/11. I visit America a lot especially NYC, so my thoughts go out to them and all familes who have been effected.

On a positve note, im excited by everybodys news and possible IB....woohooo fingers crossed.

Scamp ive read P.S I love You and its much better than the film....

I cant get enough of Twilght and im gonna get all the books on pay day lol, that should take my mind off testing early....i hope.


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun I hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:

I love Cecilia Ahern's books, they are fab :D


----------



## sweetchilli

EmmyReece said:


> awwww hun I hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> I love Cecilia Ahern's books, they are fab :D

I liked her books too but they all become the same theme...

i love reading....im actually temted to buy baby books and pregnancy stuff but i always think im jinxing myself, so dont bother :(

Ive curbed my pram stalking for now and stopped looking at baby stuff...im so tempted,lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just as bad ... I've spent the afternoon picking the pram I want :blush: and eyeing up cots as well

I really want to be walking around London and be able to buy baby stuff, would be amazing :cloud9:


----------



## sweetchilli

I go on Kiddicare.com and look at everything,lol


straight jacket please:jo:


----------



## EmmyReece

nope no straight jacket for you, it's ok to plan things out and see the sort of stuff you'd like :hugs:

I do exactly the same, but wasn't too keen on kiddicare. I love the baby outlets on ebay :D there's some funky prams on there, I've fallen in love with one called the city driver :blush:

Oweee very much in ache mode tonight :wacko: anyone want them off me for an hour or so??? pretty please :kiss: :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Sorry you're feeling down hun :hugs:
Love Twilight as well, read all the books, they are fab.
I've been told that if I like the book, then not to watch the film 'cos i'll be disappointed
Haha I'm crazy as well so don't worry, I go on mothercare and I've chosen my pram already if I have twins (hoping for) Do you want to see it? It's very cute!
I can't wait to buy my first baby book! And maternity clothes. Seen a cute nightie which has Mr Bump on it and says 'does my bump look big in this' :happydance:
Mike says I'm obsessed and tuts at me, glad I'm not the only one haha :haha:

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yes plssssss ... I wanna see ... I'll get a link for the one I want :D


----------



## Scamp

deleted while I find out if we're allowed to post links... lol
Is that not the cutiest pram ever lol

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

this is the one I want :cloud9: this is the city driver and you can only seem to get it on ebay

https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/daisy/2_07.jpg

https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/daisy/2_08.jpg

https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/daisy/2_14.jpg

but I really like this one too :blush: the silver cross 3d complete system

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41kHuxbKSjL._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh Scamp, that is sooooo cute :D


----------



## Scamp

Aw thats really nice, well cute!


xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

and I've fallen in love with this babygrow too ... so much so that I'm considering buying it whether or not I get a bfp when I test again

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UKuW4sDCL._SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## sweetchilli

That is sooooo cute...i loves it i do


----------



## EmmyReece

I wanted one those tops too Scamp, but will probably be too big for one :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Are we allowed to post links? :wacko: Just remembered
x


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I don't know ... I can't remember :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Eeek, nor me lol. Might get rid and go check the t&c to find out lol so I don't get into trouble :haha:
You watching x factor?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've got x factor on :D waiting for someone good to turn up lol


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> and I've fallen in love with this babygrow too ... so much so that I'm considering buying it whether or not I get a bfp when I test again
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UKuW4sDCL._SX315_SY375_.jpg


Just seen this, my comp is being reallllly slow. Soooo cute
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I love, love, love, love, love it ... I really might go ahead and buy one regardless of my test results lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I tested again :blush:

I did a cheapie and could see something, so did a frer and that isn't showing anything

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/412555-eek-pls-look-does-everyone-think.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I tested again :blush:
> 
> I did a cheapie and could see something, so did a frer and that isn't showing anything
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/412555-eek-pls-look-does-everyone-think.html

i cant see anything hun but ive just woken up and havent got my contacts in so will have another look when im more awake


----------



## EmmyReece

ok, thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: hope you enjoy the tidying hun
> 
> just a quick question, after the light blood, how long did it take you to get a bfp? I'll probably test again tomorrow to satisfy my poas urge :rofl: but am gonna save my frer tests for next week lol


took a few days for the 2 tests that were so faint i thought they were evaps (cruddy Boots tests) then another week for the Digi.

not feeling very preggers today apart from my one odd sore boob :wacko:

we cant really afford it, but gonna get some tests on tuesday from poundland to reassure myself. 

made a HUGE fish pie last night (6-8 servings worth) looked yummy, smelled yummy, but one bite let me know the fish was off :( :cry: was not a happy girly as i chucked it out.

hope you all have a lovely day planned xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having a nice relaxing pj day ...

I'm sure what I can see on my tests are light pink, though some people think I'm looking at the antibody strip. It just makes me feel like I'm going a bit crazy because hardly anyone else can see what I see :cry:

I'm going to save my last frer until thursday and will do a cheapi test each morning until then and hopefully they get darker ...

that's a shame about the fish pie hun :( I'd have been well annoyed too


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i still got all my fingers crossed for you (my toes too!!) and hope you get a mega dark line soon. 

i'm going to make a bigger, better fish pie (then going to freeze portions) at the end of the month using good quality fish, not crappy packs of offcuts. 

just went to poundland and got some tests today so will take one later. I dont think OH understands my need for reassurance. (i dont think Dylan likes poundland, the WHOLE time we was there he kept saying "oh no" over and over and over. :haha: )

also bought a HUGE bar of caramel chocolate (cadburies) and gonna attempt to make caramel choccy cupcakes/muffins later. i've never made anything like that before so it should turn out interesting :haha: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh that fish pie does sound very nice, and freezing it is a brilliant idea :thumbup:

I can't cook to save my life lol :blush:

I don't know why I'm so down on myself about the tests, I'm only 10 dpo so it's still really early considering. But I feel like I should have a darker line lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy do u temp? or did u take ov from the cm?


----------



## EmmyReece

I took ov from cm ... I kept forgetting to temp


----------



## Wiggler

emmy, i couldnt cook until about a month ago, but i got fed up with eating premade stuff where i didnt know the ingredients (i get upset tummy and i think all the additives and preservatives cause it)

dont feel down hun, like you said it is still really early!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I took ov from cm ... I kept forgetting to temp

just that ive found that cm isnt the best indicator of ov i dont want to sound harsh or anything but also know what its like to get hopes up of something when it hasnt happend cm can just be your body trying to ov ive had as ben remnded me 3 or 4 patches of "ewcm" this cycle and still havent ovd have aldo had 2 lots of omg could i be preg had a similar test to the one you have taken too :shrug: just dont want you to feel too down on urself when you could still cover your bases until either af shows of u get a bfp thats what we are going to do from now and also gonna start temping so can see when i ov when ever that will be


----------



## EmmyReece

I never remember to temp, but my opks were steadily getting slightly darker ... then I ran out and a day or so later I got ewcm lol, that's why I assumed I'd ov


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I never remember to temp, but my opks were steadily getting slightly darker ... then I ran out and a day or so later I got ewcm lol, that's why I assumed I'd ov

see i also had that hun had opks that were getting darker then ran out of them then had a patch of ewcm and thought bingo but obv hadnt and according the the book we reading its just as ur body trys to ov and hasnt quite got there the only real proof of ov is a thermal shift i hope you have ovd hun but if u do get a bfn again then just keep coverign ur bases u may just need a kick start to ov


----------



## EmmyReece

I really hope I have ov ... I'm kinda scared now :cry:

This just confirms that I might have been dreaming up these aches and pains. And I'm petrified I may have talked myself into getting my hopes up and it's going to end in a shattered broken heart :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really hope I have ov ... I'm kinda scared now :cry:
> 
> This just confirms that I might have been dreaming up these aches and pains. And I'm petrified I may have talked myself into getting my hopes up and it's going to end in a shattered broken heart :cry:

do you know what ur lp would be? wait out until then and if no sign of af test again if thats a bfn then u just have an extra chance at catching that eggy and keep at it temp and u will be able to see for sure. i didnt want to upset you but i know how it feels and didnt want you to get urself worked up if that even makes sence?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it makes sense hun :hugs:

I don't know what sort of lp I have, I didn't have af for 7 months because of my weight until july (and even then it was really, really light). and since me and oh have been together I've never had ewcm, so that's why I took it as a given that I'd ovulated.

I was kinda hoping that I'd implanted yesterday cos had very light spotting, that I almost missed.

just trying so hard to keep a little bit of hope, but I'm now petrified that it won't happen ... I didn't actually realise how much hope I'd got pinned on it until I actually considered the possibility that I haven't ov :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it makes sense hun :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what sort of lp I have, I didn't have af for 7 months because of my weight until july (and even then it was really, really light). and since me and oh have been together I've never had ewcm, so that's why I took it as a given that I'd ovulated.
> 
> I was kinda hoping that I'd implanted yesterday cos had very light spotting, that I almost missed.
> 
> just trying so hard to keep a little bit of hope, but I'm now petrified that it won't happen ... I didn't actually realise how much hope I'd got pinned on it until I actually considered the possibility that I haven't ov :nope:

i really didnt want to upset you :hugs: its not over until u bleed or u get that bfp so what either way keep ur bases coverd thats what we are going to do from now on long cycles suck but hey just think about that reward at the end of it


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's ok hunni, cos I need to be prepared one way or the other ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it's ok hunni, cos I need to be prepared one way or the other ...

:hugs: u will get ur sticky baba one way or the other


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I upped the contrast on the pic and the line is showing very faint, but pink ... but got told I shouldn't have to alter the contrast or invert a pic for people to be able to see it :wacko: just wanted people to see what I did


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I upped the contrast on the pic and the line is showing very faint, but pink ... but got told I shouldn't have to alter the contrast or invert a pic for people to be able to see it :wacko: just wanted people to see what I did

just had a look cant see anything on ur first ones but can see something slightly red on the contrasted ones


----------



## EmmyReece

it always happens this way, I'll notice something and someone makes me feel like I'm looking into it too much (not you hun) and getting my hopes up too much and then I get really paranoid ...

I've tried changing the contrast on some of my evaps and none of them have ever come back with a pinky line


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it always happens this way, I'll notice something and someone makes me feel like I'm looking into it too much (not you hun) and getting my hopes up too much and then I get really paranoid ...
> 
> I've tried changing the contrast on some of my evaps and none of them have ever come back with a pinky line

i know who u mean she did the same with me on one of my tests when i did infact have a chemichal


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I just feel sometimes, like there's a way to put things across without being so harsh ... I appreciate the truth from people, but there's sometimes a better way to word things


----------



## EmmyReece

Evening everyone :hi:

I'm feeling absolutely dreadful tonight. I'm aching all over, particularly in my tummy on the left side, down my sides and my back. I'm trying not to grumble too much about that though as it might mean my dream is finally coming true :cloud9:

I've just had a huge argument with mum, one of her pa's have gone off without cleaning out the cat litter (even though it was down on her list of jobs to do) so it's been left to me. So because I had a grumble under my breath about it she majorly kicked off at me. And all I said was that her other pa should have done it. Am I being paranoid, but I don't want to be handling cat mess when there's a possibility (however small it might be) of me being pregnant?

I'm so tempted to get Chris to take me straight home tomorrow morning when he comes down, don't really fancy spending the day here if she's going to be off with me about it. 

And I can't even tell her why I didn't want to clean it all out because I don't want to get her hopes up :cry:


----------



## lornapj83

hey guys can i be added on this thread me and my partner would love nothing more than a BFP for xmas :) we have been trying to concieve for 9 months now xx good luck to all of you for your BFPS XXX


----------



## Scamp

Hi :flower:
I'll add you now hun
xx


----------



## lornapj83

Scamp said:


> Hi :flower:
> I'll add you now hun
> xx

thank you xx


----------



## NandO1

I'm im for a pre xmas bubs


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry:

it's not got any darker

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/413175-11-dpo-doesnt-seem-any-darker.html


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

only just realised :dohh: I've gone and got 25 miu tests, so they're not very sensitive :wacko:


----------



## Skylar

Oh please add me that would be the most special xmas present in the world


----------



## Scamp

I'll add you both now :flower:

Try to hold off testing for a few days emmy hun, what dp are you now? I know what it's like though, I can't have tests in the house or i'll use them up lol

How is everyone?

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm 11 dpo today hun, so still early to test, plus it doesn't help that I'm using 25 miu tests :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Lol, what you like :hugs:
Get your o.h to hide the tests for a few day so you can't poas hehe. 

You having any symptoms? 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

very achey down the left side of my tummy, and my back is a bit sore too ... tummy seems to come and go ...


----------



## mumanddad

Good afternoon ladies hope all is well..

Are any of you charting your temps or understand them, if so can you please look at my chart i am so confused with my cycle and when i should be ovulating


----------



## WhisperOfHope

once again i have ewcm its lituraly seeping out of me sory for the tmi i so wish i was temping this cycle id be able to tell whats going on:growlmad:


----------



## ttc3_mum2girl

Count me in, I *AM* going to be pregnant before the year ends.

Best of Luck ladies... lets do this ;)


----------



## sianyld

Hi all how is every 1?

Emmy hun - do u have ur bloods checked for ov???xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've never had them checked for ov siany


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning all hope you are all well emmy hope your not stressing too much over the tests


----------



## mamadonna

good morning every1,i'm in the tww now so time to sit back relax and go with the flow lol


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh good luck hun :hugs:

very faint lines again this morning, couldn't see anything on my frer ... but just started with wet but pink tinged cm :rofl: :wacko:

really not sure what's going on


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed emmy :dust:


----------



## sianyld

EmmyReece said:


> I've never had them checked for ov siany

Emmy could u maybe get them to run sum tests? Think it would help put ur mind at ease.xx


----------



## EmmyReece

dr wants me to note down for the next 6 months when I think I ovulate and when af comes and then she'll refer me to a fs if needs be ... just hoping it doesn't come to it ...

got to wait and see if this pink cm gets any darker or goes away now :(


----------



## Scamp

How is everyone? 

*102 days to go *
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## sweetchilli

Hiya girls

Just got in from work...im supposed to be in 2ww acording to FF, but i think ive ovulated today has ive had slight cramps...my cycle normally is 28-31 days!
I think i,ll BD just to be sure,lol

Hows everyone doing......anyone due to test?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not going to test again until thursday ... I think a day's break from it is in order


----------



## StillWaiting

Please add me into this one. I'm determined. I don't O till tomorrow, so I'll be in the 2WW shortly, but I need as much PMA as I can get. 
I'm a cheater. I use the CBFM. I'm peaking. Definitely should see the egg tomorrow if I'm on track. Been BD every night since CD10. 

My poor DH is going to need a week off after this. :winkwink:


----------



## Wiggler

if any of you need a giggle, my OH just said the CUTEST thing! 

"twins are where two sperm hit one egg, right?" :rofl: :dohh:

he is always coming out with little gems like this. hehe

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ETA: he is blushing now. awww


----------



## mom2pne

Wiggler said:


> if any of you need a giggle, my OH just said the CUTEST thing!
> 
> "twins are where two sperm hit one egg, right?" :rofl: :dohh:
> 
> he is always coming out with little gems like this. hehe
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ETA: he is blushing now. awww


As a mom to twins that is too cute! I'm sure that's not what he was going for. 


EmmyReece I hope the spoyying is just from your bean making itself comfortable and nothing more! fx


----------



## Scamp

Heyy
How is everyone? We've gone really quiet the past week! Lol, we need to start chatting again.
What have you all been upto?
Where are you in your cycles?
Anyone close to testing?
xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had loads going on, af is on her way, but at least it means we can try next cycle too, and if that one doesn't work then there's the next one before Xmas :wohoo:

BFN again this morning :(

I've booked the tube tickets for London, and they've already arrived. Just waiting to be able to book the train tickets :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Aw sorry about :witch: hun :hugs: But yep still 2 cycles so FX 
Cool when you going?
*It's 101 sleeps till xmas * Hehe excited!! :dance::wohoo:

I haven't a clue where I'm upto in my cycle, damn irregular cycles. Been checking CM and at the mo it's milky but yellowish. Was 'wet' and stretchy a few days ago so we DTD yesterday. Any idea what it means when its milky? I'm crap at knowing what cm means lol

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

https://funnybest.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/dog_cheerleader.jpgI'm cheering for you girlies!!!!


on a more serious note though Emmy, love your PMA! and Scamp, no idea what milky CM means but hopefully its a good sign!


@~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*[email protected]
feel free to skip this part, just need to let off some steam.
@~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*[email protected]

i'm having a down day today :( i'm just feeling so lonely. I dont have any friends in the area, 2 of my friends live a train ride away and as money has been tight this month we cant afford to visit them, the other lives waaay up north so rarely see him. my mum also lives a train ride away but she works mega long hours and cant visit very often (she works 7 days a week) and cos of her hours we cant visit her very often. i feel akward talking on here since i got preggers cos i dont want to upset anyone (i wish i could wave a magic wand and give everyone their BFP's!!!) and i feel totally out of place in first tri. (this is just me being silly tho - i hope :dohh:)


----------



## Scamp

LOVE the picture :haha: Love having a cheer leader :flower:

Big :hugs: hun, you can always talk to us. Is there no one from BnB that lives close to you that could be bump buddies and meet up? And please please don't feel akward about talking on here, love it that you're still talking to us and cheering us on. You won't be upsetting anyone :hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Wiggler (I love the cheerleader pic too lol) ... I hope you feel better soon hun. I feel lonely too sometimes, there isn't anyone on B&B who lives close to me either, and after moving to Wales last September it's been a bit too manic to make any girly friends :(

And Wiggler, pregnant or not, I still count you as my B&B mate, and I'm sure all the other girlies do too. So please, please, please don't feel awkward about chatting to us :hugs:

Scamp, we're off to London on 10th December until the 14th, going to see the Xmas lights and do some shopping :wohoo:

I don't know what milky cm means either, maybe it's just the cm drying up after ovulation??

I'm loving my PMA too guys, I need to keep it going, otherwise I think I'd end up seriously depressed. I really hope I can do it, and I'm going to give it my best shot. Going to give the diet an extra boost and going to start going swimming a few times a week as well :thumbup: the quicker this weight comes off me, the quicker my cycles get back to normal, and the quicker I get my BFP :wohoo: (I love this icon :rofl: )


----------



## Wiggler

aww thanks hun:hugs: :) i dont know if there is anyone on here that lives close, i'm quite akward in RL social situations so i probably come off as quite a nutter! lmao. hoping my upstairs neighbors get better soon so i can see them, i still dont know them that well, but qwe are all trying really hard to give this building more of a community feel. me and one of the ladies upstairs are both "internet dweller" so we have a lot in common.

now ladies, i have a VERY important question about boxing day. i'm not a fan of roast dinners or their leftovers (apart from gravy, om nom nom) and i am thinking of having something totally different (and NOT xmas like) to eat on boxing day... dont know what though. also, does anyone else take all their decs down on boxing day, or is it just me? :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Bet you can't wait for London hun :happydance:



EmmyReece said:


> And Wiggler, pregnant or not, I still count you as my B&B mate, and I'm sure all the other girlies do too. So please, please, please don't feel awkward about chatting to us :hugs:

Yep def :hugs:

xx


----------



## Wiggler

you girls have put the biggest smile on my face! :hugs::kiss::hugs: and most importantly *_FLYING POUNCE HUGS_*

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> aww thanks hun:hugs: :) i dont know if there is anyone on here that lives close, i'm quite akward in RL social situations so i probably come off as quite a nutter! lmao. hoping my upstairs neighbors get better soon so i can see them, i still dont know them that well, but qwe are all trying really hard to give this building more of a community feel. me and one of the ladies upstairs are both "internet dweller" so we have a lot in common.
> 
> now ladies, i have a VERY important question about boxing day. i'm not a fan of roast dinners or their leftovers (apart from gravy, om nom nom) and i am thinking of having something totally different (and NOT xmas like) to eat on boxing day... dont know what though. also, does anyone else take all their decs down on boxing day, or is it just me? :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm veggie so won't be doing a roast for us, not sure what I'll be making yet though.
Noo, I love having decs up. I keep them up as long as Mike lets me :haha:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We leave our Xmas deccies up until 6th January :blush:

For boxing day we don't have a roast dinner, but we make a huge buffet in the morning and everyone just picks at that during the day.

I don't know where we are this Xmas, whether we're with his parents or with my mum. I'd prefer to spend the whole day with my mum to be honest, I'm kinda looking at the possibility of if by some miracle I am pregnant by Xmas, then I'm not going to want to make Xmas dinner and then travel 3 and a half hours across to his parent's house. But then his grandparents, and other relatives go round on Xmas night, and I don't want to deny him the chance to see them


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: @ flying pounce hugs hahahahaha you made me spit my drink out I giggled that much when I saw it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope you are all well?


----------



## Scamp

Good thanks hun, how are you?

Lol, yeah made me laugh as well. Glad we've made you smile :flower:

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

good thanks lindsey, hope you're ok x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been having constnat crampy achey pressure pains all day today hoping the with is finaly on her way so i can get back in the game preopelry and know wher ei stand


----------



## Scamp

Sorry about :witch: hun, at least when she comes you can starting trying again :hugs:
xx


----------



## Wiggler

woops sorry Emmy :haha: Flying pounce hugs are great though, always takes people by surprise. 

Lindsey - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i'm still losing weight from where i had my implant in, i'm not eating different or anything. 8lbs now in 3 or so weeks! not gonna get worried about it unless it turns drastic now. but i'm under 14 stone now for the first time in over a year! cant wait til i can exersize properly next year. marathon walks await!


----------



## PocoHR

Hey everyone, I've been reading and catching up a little.. you girls are too fun :-D 

I saw an acupuncturist on Monday and she wants me to start charting and said that if she sees any areas in my chart that are abnormal, she'll try to treat me... I had a treatment for other problems I have and it was great.... I feel good about it!

Good luck and :dust: to all!!


----------



## LindsayA

Wiggler said:


> you girls have put the biggest smile on my face! :hugs::kiss::hugs: and most importantly *_FLYING POUNCE HUGS_*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey congrats on your BFP i have not been around for a while but i had to say that i LOVE your cheering for us ticker :happydance: It is fab!!!!!

Thank you for cheering for us:thumbup:

Everyone else HELLO!!!! Hope you are all well?:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Im good thanks, how are things with you hun? 
x


----------



## Wiggler

:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::mrgreen: i'm finally, after months of waiting on the Final Fantasy Beta i have it!, its an open beta so anyone can play, but i dont care!!! woooooooooo. i dont even care that my pc will have a heart attack running it, i'm sooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry, for posting it here, i just had to tell someone!


----------



## Wiggler

ok.. happiness over. my pc wont even lauch the game :( gotta wait til march to play on the PS3. :cry:

but on the plus side, i get to play it in HD :) :happydance: every cloud has a silver lining!

i'm such a Geek :dohh::haha:

hope everyone is having an amazing thursday! 
my day has been good. found out that the evil neighbor was back last night to pick up some more stuff but it looks like she is moving away!! her court case got put back AGAIN until the end of the month. now all we gotta do is persuade the landlord to let me have her carpet when they dump all the stuff she left behind (she has beautiful cream fluffy carpets in her flat) she also left some lovely blinds and curtains (love me a freebie) and with any luck they will remove the camera from her front door that points right at my front door :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhhh :happydance: for free stuff

I'm updating my make up bag tonight. Going to get some new eyeshadow, got some mascara and liquid eyeliner on the way, and am treating myself to one of those expensive (£11 yikes) eyeliners by Urban Decay :thumbup: And my luvverly fella has just treated me to a boujois trio eyeshadow set

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1EqzjBH3EX0/STMvf2VYIVI/AAAAAAAAAew/W0YCPxiMA3I/s400/Effet+Lumiere.jpeg

:happydance:

I actually need a new make up bag too, the zip bust on mine the other day, so might treat myself to one of them as well lol ...

Still no full sign of af, and no hint of a line on any tests I do , so not too sure what my body is doing lol :blush:


----------



## Wiggler

That eyeshadow is GAWJUS and your fella is such a sweetie! mine is laying in bed sweating like a pig and snoring like a tranquilised rhino :haha:!!! which reminds me, i need some makeup, havent worn any in.. erm.. 3 years maybe. i'm guessing all the stuff in my makeup bag is minging now. 

Emmy sorry your body is being mean :hugs: i hope things start moving along for you soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

This may be sensitive, I'm going to put pics of a test I've just taken. I know how hard it is to speak to someone who may be getting their :bfp: and I won't be offended if you don't answer to this message. I'm going to leave a space so if you don't want to see it I hope the space is large enough...

































I've been getting faint :bfp:s since yesterday but have discarded them (usually I'd be screaming but I am chilled out this month and not getting over excited). I did another test tonight and watched it until it dried - the faint was there within the 5 minute mark.

I am going to keep testing anyway over the next few days but shall I count this as my :bfp:?

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/008-8.jpg?t=1284674316

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/009-10.jpg?t=1284674318

Inverted pics. I know you can't trust them, don't need to tell me :thumbup:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert1.jpg?t=1284674411

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert2.jpg?t=1284674411

I am very tempted to put up a ticker (oh I know but ooooh wouldn't it be lovely) and tell my OH but he's at work so you ladies will have to do (in the nicest possible way) :haha:

BTW I'm actually 9dpo as I OV'd 3 days early


----------



## MAJL

sequeena I don't think you should feel like you are going to hurt anyones feelings on this thread, we are all here for each other and when one of us gets a BFP it gives the rest of us the hope we need to know that one day it will be our BFP posted! I have really bad eyes when it comes to looking at test, but I do have to say that I think there is a very faint line and at 9DPO that is amazing!!! I hope this is your BFP!!! Keep us posted we all would love it to be your BFP!!


----------



## sequeena

MAJL said:


> sequeena I don't think you should feel like you are going to hurt anyones feelings on this thread, we are all here for each other and when one of us gets a BFP it gives the rest of us the hope we need to know that one day it will be our BFP posted! I have really bad eyes when it comes to looking at test, but I do have to say that I think there is a very faint line and at 9DPO that is amazing!!! I hope this is your BFP!!! Keep us posted we all would love it to be your BFP!!

If it is I'm in shock :haha: I will definitely keep you all posted :)


----------



## Wiggler

I really hope this is it for you Sequeena!!! thats what my two tests that i thought were evaps looked like (obvs they werent as i got a +digi a week later)! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh that line looks fab for 9 dpo

I'd say try one with fmu and see what happens :thumbup:

Really hope it's the start of a bfp for you hunni.

And please don't be scared to post up piccies of your test on here, we're all in the same boat :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gd morning all bloody cold out today gota go town ina bit need to get hubby sum new jeans hes managed to tear his:dohh: and has a driving lesson at 1


----------



## sequeena

EmmyReece said:


> Ohhhh that line looks fab for 9 dpo
> 
> I'd say try one with fmu and see what happens :thumbup:
> 
> Really hope it's the start of a bfp for you hunni.
> 
> And please don't be scared to post up piccies of your test on here, we're all in the same boat :hugs:

Thanks hun xx I have updated ones at 10dpo in my journal :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

woooo :happydance: that is a brill line for 10 dpo ...

hunni I think you might be preggo :hugs:

get a frer or clearblue, or a superdrug test and see what they give you, ahhhh am so excited ...

I tested again this morning and can see a faint something, I think it might be an evap though :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/416472-15-dpo-today-pls-look.html

good luck in town lindsey x x


----------



## Wiggler

Got my MW appointment in an hour. i'm bricking it! but with any luck she will refer me for a dating scan so i can FINALLY know my dates. :happydance: gona get ready now and attempt to make myself look half human :haha: i'll let you all know how it went x


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone :hugs:

Replied to your other post sequeena hun, really hope its you bfp though :flower:
Don't worry about posting preg tests, we'll all be really happy for you if you get a bfp :hugs:

Emmy hun, Sorry I still can't see a line, might be the picture? I really hope it gets darker :hugs:

Ohh, gl with the mw app Wiggler :hugs:

Where abouts your from lindseyanne, I'm in Cheshire and it isn't too bad here. Got all the windows open as well hehe. Rained quite a lot last night, I let the dogs out and they came in and muddied the carpets :dohh: Looks like getting the carpet cleaner out is added to my list of jobs for the day! 


I'm getting really bad crampy pain so looks like :witch: is nearly here. Slightly disappointed as I'd hoped that I wouldn't have to start clomid and I'd fall preg this cycle. But woo, means I can start clomid soon :happydance:
Only on day 17 but with my stupid irregular cycles I can get af at any time.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Back from MW. same one as i had last time, she is lovely. 

was just a basic booking in appointment. by my LMP i am 11 weeks (i dont think i am that far along) i have my first proper appointment on tuesday at home and will be having a scan within 2 weeks and if my dates are put back (like i think they will) then i will have another scan between 11-13 weeks. 

i asked about the weight loss and she said as long as i keep eating healthy and enough for me and bubs then the more weight i lose the better :happydance:

hope you are all well. x


----------



## Scamp

Aw thats really good hun :hugs:
xxx


----------



## mamadonna

afternoon every1 :wave:

well my temps went up quite a bit this morning so keeping my fingers crossed

congrats sequeena that looks like a pos line to me

emmy dont give up hope yet you may have o later than you originally thought


----------



## Wiggler

https://www.smileystar.com/smileys/msn-sport-smileys/cheerleading%20girl.gifhttps://www.smileystar.com/smileys/msn-sport-smileys/cheerleading%20girl.gifhttps://www.smileystar.com/smileys/msn-sport-smileys/cheerleading%20girl.gif

Got my fingers cross for all you girlies! https://www.emofaces.com/en/emoticons/f/fingers-crossed-emoticon.gif

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

loving the cheerleaders


----------



## EmmyReece

well all the ewcm dried up the day after I assume I ovulated, just not sure what to think :dohh:

Wiggler, glad you've got a nice midwife hun, I bet it's loads more relaxing having someone you're comfortable with :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

EmmyReece said:


> well all the ewcm dried up the day after I assume I ovulated, just not sure what to think :dohh:
> 
> Wiggler, glad you've got a nice midwife hun, I bet it's loads more relaxing having someone you're comfortable with :thumbup:

the ewcm could of been your body gearing up for o


----------



## EmmyReece

wish I'd saved some opks now :dohh: at least I'd know for sure lol


----------



## mamadonna

i havent done any opk this month only temps i'm feeling rather relaxed about it all


----------



## EmmyReece

awww good :hugs: I felt really relaxed when I thought I'd ovulated lol ... but as the time's gone by I've kinda got more and more worked up about it :blush:


----------



## sequeena

Emmy good luck hun xx

I managed to get 2 superdrug frers... I just took one and I got a line... but it's running ACROSS and not DOWN! What a bloody waste of a test!

Tempted to just say "bugger it this is my :bfp: it's just going the wrong damn way!" LOL


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :dohh: typical ...

try again with fmu in the morning hun, just to be sure :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

EmmyReece said:


> lol :dohh: typical ...
> 
> try again with fmu in the morning hun, just to be sure :hugs:

It's so annoying. OH is pissing himself :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun :hugs: phone them up and complain, they might send you a new batch of tests :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

sequeena deffo ring up and complain! they should send you replacements and/or a refund :) 

have you guys signed up to get the 2 free duofertility HPTs? i signed up a few months ago and got mine a few days ago, used one earlier and it only came up as a faint BFP...:growlmad: (scared the crap outta me, gonna be doing a poundland one later) they are meant to be crap (which i believe) but free tests are free tests :D heres the link https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ETA: they are 25mIU/ml tests :)


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I had 2 of them as well, have only got 1 of them left now :rofl:


----------



## Wiggler

i have 2 preg tests left, 1 duo fertility and 1 poundland, gonna use them both later and compare the lines. i have told myself no more POAS after my scan!! 

:dohh: I just realised its nearly the WEEKEND. do you ladies have fabulous plans? i'm doing a cinderella this weekend and blitzing my flat (makes my flat look nice, also good excersize), also gonna go for a nice walk round town and to the train station (DS is train crazy!) my friend also lent me some books so gonna make a start on them.


----------



## EmmyReece

sorry, this is probably going to be tmi ladies ... but my pinky cm hasn't got any darker :wacko:

just checked and it's fairly thick, like a body lotion, and looks white, (tmi again) but when I wiped my hand on some tissue, it was still like a pink tinge ...

I really have no idea what's going on with me lately :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't got any plans for the weekend as of yet, but on Monday I'm treating myself to some make up from boots :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Woop, I just ordered my free tests :happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: Scamp ...

I've decided I'm not going to test tomorrow, am going to wait until Sunday morning and see what happens ... if nothing has changed then I might ask the dr for a blood test


----------



## sequeena

Nah don't think I'll bother complaining tbh :( the other frer was :bfn: anyway

ETA: No it bloody wasn't :lol: Faint but there!


----------



## sweetchilli

Hiya Ladies
Not been on for a bit due to work..

Im in the 2ww but chilled out about it, i was actually starting to piss myself right off (sorry for swears)
tbh i think i ovulated later than i thought, so may have missed it anyway.

On another note i have a small break out of spots (i dont have spots) I donno wether to be ecited about that or not:wacko:

Last night i went out and got extremly drunk, came back and eat pizza and chips, its something i havnt done in ages and it was well needed (not the hangover now tho)

We are looking to book a holiday for begining of Oct but not sure, i think thats taking my mind off SS too. In the back of my mind i dont wanna book till i know one way or another if i get Pg...

Hope everyone is good. Im gonna start temping in my 4th cycle, i just dont want it to make me stressed!

Right im going to stalk the forum and catch up....Happy saturday guys x


----------



## Duffy

I lost the baby yesterday, I started bleeding around two in the afternoon by six it was determined as a miscarriage. Pasting this on the three threads I go to in pregnancy, sorry ladies. 

I'm gutted and sad and I cannot believe I had a miscarriage never saw myself for having one.

I'm back christmas bonkers sadly ):


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh Duffy :cry: I'm so, so, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Emmy, thank you I need all the hugs I can get sniffles its odd being pregnant then not, I'm still in a state of shock this happend. They have me on bedrest for 2 days and told me I can start trying after a regular cycle this just sucks I so had my heart set on a may baby.


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh sweety :hugs: you can have lots and lots and lots of hugs ... I just wish I could do more ...

we're all here for you x x


----------



## LindsayA

Duffy i am so sorry :nope: sending you hugs and love:hugs: i don't know what else to say but i am sorry:hug:. Take care and stay in bed xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

duffy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## StillWaiting

Duffy said:


> Emmy, thank you I need all the hugs I can get sniffles its odd being pregnant then not, I'm still in a state of shock this happend. They have me on bedrest for 2 days and told me I can start trying after a regular cycle this just sucks I so had my heart set on a may baby.

Oh, Duffy. I'm so sorry. I just want to cry so hard. Lots of love and hugs for you. https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q183/jo_mig/group_hug.gif


----------



## Duffy

Thank you ladies it really warms my heart to have so much support on here this baby making business is NOT OVER. After I have one regular cycle we going to try again and I still have my clear blue ovulation kit to tell me the best days to try. Maybe the fetus didn't latch on right so its better it happend early then later on when I was more attached. Does anyone know how long it take after a miscarriage to start your regular period? 

Anyway my muscles are really sore in my back gonna climb into bed and snooze to tv, oh is home for the weekend so I can chill and relax so I might not be on til monday, thank you so much for your hugs ladies. Maybe we will all be pregnant together here soon/or me not far behind you wonderful ladies *hearts and hugs*...


----------



## sweetchilli

Duffy
So sorry hun, i can only repeat what the other girls have said. 
Make sure you rest 

Lots of hugs and support xx


----------



## mtemptress

i doing the deed everyday so hoping to get a bfp !! for xmas


----------



## Scamp

Oh Duffy hun, Sorry only just managed to get the laptop. I'm so so so so sorry massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## wanting2010

I am so sorry Duffy!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Duffy said:


> Emmy, thank you I need all the hugs I can get sniffles its odd being pregnant then not, I'm still in a state of shock this happend. They have me on bedrest for 2 days and told me I can start trying after a regular cycle this just sucks I so had my heart set on a may baby.

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## angelgirl86

So sorry to hear about your loss duffy:hugs:. 

I had my :bfp: last cycle but it was a chemical, so onto this month. Trying maca and progest. cream this month. Hoping for a :bfp: before xmas! If I get a :bfp: this month it'll be almost like a BDay present as my BDay is in Oct.! :)


----------



## mamadonna

really sorry duffy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies hope you are all having a lovely sunday?

I am out this month AF just arrived VERY early???? means i have only had a 24 day cycle this time i am very confussed.

I have just been online and orderd pre seed, soft cups and ovulation sticks maybe that will help? I know it only been 6month of trying and i know it is nothing compaired top some of you lovely ladies but i need to keep some hope it will happen so fxed my order will help!

On a brighter note i started slimming world two weeks ago as i am sure my weight will not help things and i have lost half a stone in 2 weeks!!!! Fxed that keeps going too!

Anyway enough about me what have you all been doing with your day???

x


----------



## LindsayA

baby dust to you all x


----------



## Duffy

Thank you so much for all of your support ladies it means the world to me  

How everyone doing today? 

I had a sore throat for three days now getting a tad annoyed with it lol, I'm doing okay just processing not being pregnant kind of odd feeling. I'm going to order prenatals in a week or so and we going to give it one normal period cycle and then start trying again. I don't think it will take me long its just the scaryness of it now ): Oh has been so supportive and so have all of you awesome ladies on the board it really makes me glad to be apart of this board and your threads and share myself a bit with all of you everyday. 

Off to rest in bed for a bit this sore throat really bites lol.


----------



## sianyld

duffy - so sorry hun, lots and lots of hugs coming your way:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## xshell79

hi i got my :bfp: today can u add me xxx


----------



## LindsayA

xshell79 said:


> hi i got my :bfp: today can u add me xxx

Congratulations and h and h 9 months!

Send some of that lucky baby dust our way :thumbup:


----------



## sianyld

xshell79 said:


> hi i got my :bfp: today can u add me xxx

congratulations hun...h+h 9months - u've given me hope with the soy iso's now! woohoo thrilled 4u hun xxx:thumbup:


----------



## LindsayA

sianyld said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> hi i got my :bfp: today can u add me xxx
> 
> congratulations hun...h+h 9months - u've given me hope with the soy iso's now! woohoo thrilled 4u hun xxx:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hello sorry prob silly question but what is soy iso??? What do they do and where do i get them? I am willing to try anything at the min:wacko:


----------



## xshell79

thanks sianyld

i took 160mg cd3-7 got mine from tesco cost 4pound
they helped me strengthen ov to get a better eggy as sometimes i wasnt oving or realsing crap eggs....

heres info below bout soy (iso flavones)
theres also a few threads for soy too

good luck ladies xxxx


https://www.justmommies.com/getting-pregnant/fertility-medications-and-natural-supplements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


----------



## Scamp

Hey,

LindsayA, GL for next cycle then hun :hugs: Congrats on the weight loss! 
I've not really been upto much. Bit of housework then watched a movie with Mike :thumbup:

Hope you feel better soon Duffy :hugs::hugs:

Congrats xshell79, will add you now. Hope you have a h+h 9 months :flower:

xxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Congrats xshell  

Its raining cats and dogs here  Baby girl taking her afternoon nap through the storm, kind of tired this evening. My bleeding is slowing down I wish I could speed time up and start my next period to get on with it lol. Oh is being such a man to me and telling me we try until we old and gray hahaha............................ I'm having a good day processing and moving on and enjoying my family, only a minor out burst earlier. I guess its a good thing I didn't sell my clear blue ovulation moniter, is anyone using one of these? Well I'm off for the day gonna relax and play halo in bed (the new halo woot woot) and watch love letters (new released movie) have a good day ladies.


----------



## Jurney

Hey

Can I join your group? I too am TTC #1 and I am currently on month 14 and would love a suprise for xmas.


----------



## Scamp

Will add you now hun :flower:

How is everyone today? 

Anyone testing soon?

xx


----------



## sequeena

Lovely :bfp: today :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Woop, congrats hun :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Will add it next to your name :hugs:

You got a pic to show us?

xxx


----------



## sequeena

I haven't. I was taking photos of the kittens yesterday, put it down and now I don't know where it's gone :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

lol :dohh:

I added you to the bfp list. Really happy for you hun
xx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks hun :hugs: So glad I got my dark bfp was fed up of getting faints!


----------



## xshell79

glad u got ur dark bfp :hugs: im testing again in the morning before i speak to my boss as i wont be able to do some of the heavy jobs that we have to do sometimes!


----------



## sequeena

xshell79 said:


> glad u got ur dark bfp :hugs: im testing again in the morning before i speak to my boss as i wont be able to do some of the heavy jobs that we have to do sometimes!

Ask to be moved to checkouts :D :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Not that I'm doing any symptom spotting :winkwink:, but what were your early symptoms, if you had any
xxxx


----------



## xshell79

well i thought i was out as my temps dropped and had af like cramps but light and i been having a light headache every day nearly since ov!


----------



## sequeena

I wasn't symptom spotting but the ones for me were;
- overwhelming tiredness (I'm an insomniac!)
- sniffles/feeling off
- squits then constipation
- very wet down there


----------



## xshell79

sequeena said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> glad u got ur dark bfp :hugs: im testing again in the morning before i speak to my boss as i wont be able to do some of the heavy jobs that we have to do sometimes!
> 
> Ask to be moved to checkouts :D :hugs:Click to expand...

thats my last resort as i want to stay mobile as long as i can for now but will know more tomo as my mate at work shes 16wks preg too so might be 2much having to preg ladies in there i work in the cafe side so it does get tiring.


----------



## sequeena

xshell79 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> glad u got ur dark bfp :hugs: im testing again in the morning before i speak to my boss as i wont be able to do some of the heavy jobs that we have to do sometimes!
> 
> Ask to be moved to checkouts :D :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats my last resort as i want to stay mobile as long as i can for now but will know more tomo as my mate at work shes 16wks preg too so might be 2much having to preg ladies in there i work in the cafe side so it does get tiring.Click to expand...

Which supermarket do you work for hun? I worked in morrisons on the oven fresh/pie shop counter. Like cafe I was on my feet all day - agony!!


----------



## xshell79

funny thing was bout a week or so ago when i was at work i sneezed and i said bless you as ya do and so did my work mate and i said i would love to be blessed and she said i know u would as shes knows were ttc so when im futher gone i will tell her i was blessed afterall!


----------



## xshell79

yup morrisons and were short staffed in dreading if i have to do takeout as it can kill ur back doing it all day i should be ok doing everything else.


----------



## Scamp

Nope, I don't have any symptoms! Can start clomid as soon as af arrives though

I work for morrisons as well :thumbup::thumbup: Love it there tbh. I'm the systems clerk. Not checkout trained and never want to be, i'd hate it lol

xxx


----------



## Scamp

xshell79 said:


> yup morrisons and were short staffed in dreading if i have to do takeout as it can kill ur back doing it all day i should be ok doing everything else.

Oh we're short staffed as well, think most stores are and they won't allow any over time at ours :dohh:
xx


----------



## xshell79

i dnt fancy checkouts as u have to remeber to much i dnt mind the cafe buts its hard slog when we dnt have many staff


----------



## xshell79

Scamp said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> yup morrisons and were short staffed in dreading if i have to do takeout as it can kill ur back doing it all day i should be ok doing everything else.
> 
> Oh we're short staffed as well, think most stores are and they won't allow any over time at ours :dohh:
> xxClick to expand...

ur right there they got too gready got to do stock take in nov health and beauty and i hate it as the stuffs always in a mess.... so no overtime out ours either plus they want to start banking days for xmas ...il b e glad knowing im not there next summer hols


----------



## sequeena

I hated working for Morrisons but that's because my counters manager was a bully and made working there hell :(


----------



## sequeena

Worst stock take I ever did was on frozen - brrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Scamp

Hm very true, had our h+l stock take on sunday and apparently there was one member of h+l doing it, the rest were from other departments :dohh:
Yeah, they're trying to get us to bank a day, do it every year saying we *have* to. But we def don't, its not in the handbook and the union got it confirmed that it isn't a must. It's just a way a getting extra staff without having to pay o.t :nope:
Do you two like working for Mos? I really love it. Hate it when people bitch about working for supermarkets, I don't see what the problem is :shrug:
xxx


----------



## Scamp

sequeena said:


> Worst stock take I ever did was on frozen - brrrrr!!!!!!

Yeah agree! I've only done a frozen one once and couldn't use gloves 'cos they got in the way of the hht buttons! So cold. Plus the sels were a mess down there!
xx


----------



## xshell79

i been there for over 7 years just the staff levels keep getting less and less which makes it so hard but otherwise i enjoy it as the cafes its own little group and a gd team.. hope we get a gd profit share with the cut backs weve dne!


----------



## sequeena

I was only there for a year and had to quit it was just too stressful :( OH is a nights manager there though and has been there 7 years x


----------



## Scamp

I've only been there for 4 years, went straight after i'd finished my exams and had to apply 3 times before I got an interview :haha:
Staerted on Grocery, then went to systems clerk, then supervisor on Grocery but stepped down 'cos I was bullied :cry:, now I'm systems again lol
O.h has been there ages! He's been systems clerk, fresh supervisor, grocery supervisor, h&l manager, night manager and now he's admin manger, he's going on adm training in 6 months though :happydance:
I can honestly see us both staying there. Got quite a few that have been there for 25 years (back when it was a safeway store)which is really good and I reckon it shows what a good company they are!
xxx


----------



## sequeena

OH has been through nearly all the store too LOL

Started as part time night worker, then nights warehouse assistant, warehouse supervisor, ffpp nights assistant, ffpp supervisor, grocery supervisor, health and beauty supervisor and nights assistant duty manager :haha:


----------



## Scamp

lol, think i'll stick with s/c

Is your o.h looking to be adm? Think that is why Mike got around the store :haha: just so he has experience at everything

xxx


----------



## Scamp

Also, sorry tmi question but what is your discharge like? :blush:
At the minute mine is really thick and stringy like, sort of clear but with white in it :shrug: I'm on day 19 so it can't be ov can it? Its been thick since day 14 I think
xxxx


----------



## sequeena

Scamp said:


> lol, think i'll stick with s/c
> 
> Is your o.h looking to be adm? Think that is why Mike got around the store :haha: just so he has experience at everything
> 
> xxx

I think he'll be happy when he gets to nights manager (he's assistant manager now). He doesn't drive see so couldn't become an adm anyway



Scamp said:


> Also, sorry tmi question but what is your discharge like? :blush:
> At the minute mine is really thick and stringy like, sort of clear but with white in it :shrug: I'm on day 19 so it can't be ov can it? Its been thick since day 14 I think
> xxxx

Well I'm very wet down there at the minute, discharge is still white though. Usually I'm dried up by now, classic sign that af is on the way.

It could be ov, I've no idea though hun! Sorry :(


----------



## Scamp

Could be, might :sex: tonight just incase!
i'm making sunday lunch (couldn't have it yesterday lol) mmmmm :thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## HodgePodge

Hi All

I've been away for a while but just letting you all know that I got my :BFP: on friday..... So should hopefully have a bump for christmas fingers crossed.


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## sianyld

my god this thread is getting sum good results with BFP's!!! 
Congrats to the ladies with their new BFP's 
Please send us all some baby dust!!
i started soy last nite so i am really hoping for an Oct BFP xxx


----------



## LindsayA

sequeena said:


> Lovely :bfp: today :happydance:

Congratulations H and H 9 months:happydance:


----------



## LindsayA

HodgePodge said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been away for a while but just letting you all know that I got my :BFP: on friday..... So should hopefully have a bump for christmas fingers crossed.

Congratulations!!!!! Send some baby dust our way :flower:

H and H 9 months xxx


----------



## sequeena

LindsayA said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Lovely :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations H and H 9 months:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you hun :happydance:


----------



## MAJL

WOW look at all the BFP!!! Congratulations to all the lucky mommies to be!!!

Duffy I am really sorry and I am sending lots of HUGS your way!!!


----------



## mamadonna

my temps have dipped a little this morning 

hoping its not a bad sign and they go back up


----------



## Wiggler

Duffy i'm so sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xshell79, sequeena and HodgePodge congrats! h&h 9 months :)

hiya girlies! not been on for a few days. DS is sleeping so i thought i would have some me time before he wakes up :) i have the midwife coming round later at 3, i'm soo nervous! OH booked the afternoon off so he can be here, bless him. 

hope you are all well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KS1977

Hi everyone, hope you are well.....and sorry to hear about you Duffy....love and hugs to you.

Hi Wiggler, Glad you are well. I have been in hospital this weekend due to severe hyperemesis....had three drips as I was exceptionally dehydrated. Went in hosp yesterday to have early scan cos sometimes they say it could mean multiples, but there was just one. It was good to see what looked like a little jelly baby with a pulsing heart. The image was small but bubs is in the correct place....in fact on the opposite side I was feeling twinges on. Hosp put me back a week, to 7+4. My scan for 12 weeks is in late October.

Hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

aww hun, i'm sorry your having a rough time, but its so good that you got to see the baby! just over a month til you see the baby again! 
I keep running to my letterbox hoping the letter from the hospital with the scan date has come, hopefully it will come today! my MW said it was pretty urgent i have one soon as according to their dates it needs to be within 2 weeks. my dates will probably be put back at the scan, but i dont mind, i just wanna know far along i am!! (Midwife says i am 11 weeks from LMP, but implanon being removed might have made me ov later, i think i'm 7-8 weeks from what my digi's said)


----------



## Scamp

Your siggy still makes me smile Wiggler :haha:

Sorry your having a rough time KS :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats what my siggy is for Scamp :)

MW has just been, i have 2 MW's this time, the one i had last time and a trainee one. they are both lovely which is great, they took my blood and asked lots of questions, it was a really good visit. i was also told if i dont have a scan date by next week to ring up and ask for one. i also got told off for taking more pregnancy tests. lol

sending OH down the shop now to buy me a fizzy drink and something yummy to eat as i'm feeling a bit icky after my blood being taken.

The weather is lovely here today, i was thinking of going down to my garden, but there is a HUGE cat in tehre and when i went onto my balcony it kept staring at me, really creepy, so i have changed my mind.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

It's good that both mw are nice, happy it went well :)
Haha I don't blame you for testing, think we'll all be the same, just be nice to see a :bfp: over and over lol

Xxxxx


----------



## xshell79

congrats hodgepodge xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: at the midwife telling you off for taking more tests Wiggler ...

I'm finding things a bit tough today :(

Have found out my 8 month pregnant cousin might be moving down here cos her fella keeps knocking her about, well ex fella. So I can see the next few months being really difficult, but I'd prefer her to be here and things be a bit difficult for me, than for her to be there and getting beat up :cry:

On a slightly more positive note, I've lost another lb :wohoo: Can't believe it, I'm just under 2 lbs away from losing 2 stone in total :wohoo:

I'm going to start doing more exercise too, have decided that I am going to put my mum's empty front room to use and going to start doing my dance workout dvds in there, so am going to try and do at least half an hour each day (either my cd:uk, fame or dirty dancing dvd workout) :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing?

Congrats on all the recent bfps :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Congrats on the positives send your left over baby dust are ways LOL  Okay in a month for me heehee....

Emmy, I'm also working out as I weight near what I was in my 3 trimester with Karissa I heard its AMAZING the differences it makes losing a few pounds and how women magically concieve out of the blue after YEARS of trying  Me I'm more doing it for vain reasons


----------



## Wiggler

Emmy, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

great that you have lost another lb! and loving your motivation! are you on a specific diet plan or just eating healthier? 

Duffy, sending you tonnes of babydust :dust::dust::dust:

Me and OH decided what our joint xmas pressie to each other is going to be (we dont buy individual pressies, we buy big things to share, the HD telly was our bday pressy) we are getting a PSP!!! woooo gonna grab it in the January sales, there is loads of games he wants for it, i only want it for Final Fantasy games (same reason we bought the PS3 actually)

PSN for the PS3 is down for the night so i'm at a loss for what to do. I'll probably youtube some Final Fantasy XIV footage to keep me happy (I LOVE the final fantasy games!) 

Anyone else here a huge game fan?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing it for a variety of reasons lol, I don't want to die the same way my mum did, I want a baby, I want to look good for the first time in years :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I only like the dancing games :blush: can't wait for that one that's coming out for the xbox kinect, no controllers to drop, and better songs from what I can see too lol


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: they are fab reasons hun! and FYI you are gorgeous! 

do you mean the dancing games as in the ones like the dance machines in the arcades? cos if its that type i LOVE them! 

i have noticed a lot of Xbox love on this site.. i feel like the odd one out with my PS3 adoration! :blush: gotta say though Kinect does look good, much better than Playstation Move, but Xbox 360's RROD (red ring of death) scares me, i dont want to buy a system for it to die after a year or two. although.. there is a few Xbox exlusive games i would like, so if the price drops drastically i may have to get one. desicions, decisions. :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

:dust: :dust: :dust: for all!!

Another xbox lover here and eagerly awaiting Fallout: New Vegas :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris' xbox had that, he had to send it off to Germany and they replaced it for him :thumbup:

:blush: thank you hun, I don't feel gorgeous, espescially when I have Chris asking me why I'm putting "that cack" on my face :( he's not used to seeing me wearing make up, so it's probably a bit of a shock to the system lol

And yep I mean the dancing games like the ones in the arcades, but if you youtube search for xbox kinect dance central gameplay that'll show you how the game works, am soooooo excited for that game coming out :wohoo:


----------



## Wiggler

Games i am currently waiting for: 

Final Fantasy 14 (an online game)
Final Fantasy Versus 13
Final Fantasy 15 (if its ever made) 
White Knight Chronicles 2
Sacred 3
Elder Scrolls 5
Dragon Age 2
Two Worlds 2
Gran Tourismo 5
Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
LittleBigPlanet 2

most of these are years off though :( Final Fantasy versus 13 was announced 4 years ago and probably wont be ready for 2 more years :(


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler, snatchs your left over baby dust LOL. 

Anyone play Halo Reach? The game was okay played it with my boyfriend it was veryyyyyyyyyy short we are going to check it out online  

Yuck still bleeding this bites its like a longggggggggggggggggggg period I can't wait til its over and I have a normal period to get on with it. 

Patience is my first name for the next month hahaha........ I'll have Karissa to fill my days up and my boyfriend  Oh hey read some interesting things when your done bleeding after a miscarriage and waiting for your next period you can ovulate between that time and get pregnant again! But I won't do it cross my fingers and toes I'll give my body some time, just thought wow when I read it online.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have awful af type pains today ahve goten worse as day has gone on and now cant sleep really not sure what to make opf it as have ewcm like stuff:shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Afternoon Ladies! 

I got a phone call earlier from the hospital, my scan is on Tuesday! I am soooo excited, and a little bit scared. 

How is everyone today? i caught up on last nights Holby City and Eastenders earlier and after watching Hollyoaks later on i might curl up on the sofa and watch a film :)

Sending lots and lots of babydust to everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing ok, bit frustrated cos the wii games are boring me a bit :rofl:

Am snuggled up on the sofa watching the disney version of robin hood :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Disney films are the best. especially all the old classics! i'm gonna be buying some on bluray or DVD in the january sales to put away for DS 3rd birthday or next xmas. The Lion King will be my first purchase! that film is amazing! i love the old kids films, Labyrinth, The Never Ending Story, The Land Before Time films and the Brave Little Toaster films. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhhh the land before time always makes me cry :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Woop, bet your really excited :hugs: Try not to be scared
xxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

decided against watching a DVD, i'm feeling a bit rough, all headachey and tired. OH is whining cos the kettle broke, and he cant have his coffee fix without boiling water the old fashioned way. hehe. probably gonna curl up in bed soon and read a book :)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Wiggler, get some rest hon I learned the importance of this the hard way and I hope you feel better soon  

Well ladies I'm like a dead fish in the water still spotting from the miscarriage and totally impatient to have another PERIOD which I know can be up to a month maybe more cuz the body sometimes goes out of whack. My periods have always been clock work so hoping I start in four weeks time so we can try again. I made a doctor appt for the middle of OCT to have a test done to see if I'm low on a certain chemical that causes miscarriages/bc they can give you two shots while pregnant and it saves the pregnancy  So I'm excited about that woot woot and I'll let you know how it goes! I might not be on this section for a month with being out the loop on trying lol, but I'll be around on the board and back when I have my first period so I can blab my heart away about trying again and my fears soothed lol. 

Baby dust to you ladies who are still trying and wishing for you to have smooth awesome pregnancy!


----------



## LindsayA

Duffy said:


> Wiggler, get some rest hon I learned the importance of this the hard way and I hope you feel better soon
> 
> Well ladies I'm like a dead fish in the water still spotting from the miscarriage and totally impatient to have another PERIOD which I know can be up to a month maybe more cuz the body sometimes goes out of whack. My periods have always been clock work so hoping I start in four weeks time so we can try again. I made a doctor appt for the middle of OCT to have a test done to see if I'm low on a certain chemical that causes miscarriages/bc they can give you two shots while pregnant and it saves the pregnancy  So I'm excited about that woot woot and I'll let you know how it goes! I might not be on this section for a month with being out the loop on trying lol, but I'll be around on the board and back when I have my first period so I can blab my heart away about trying again and my fears soothed lol.
> 
> Baby dust to you ladies who are still trying and wishing for you to have smooth awesome pregnancy!


Take care and remember we are always here for you:hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Just wanted to drop in and say hi, I'm going to come back to bnb more often I think... I miss it!


----------



## sweetchilli

Hello ladies
i hope all is well?
Ive not been on for a while, well i have its just i havnt posted. AF should be due 26th depending if i have a 28 day cycle, i tend to have have a 28-31 cycle.
Ive already done a few tests all of course negative!, suppose im not out till AF comes.

We was supposed to be going on holiday wc 4/10/10 and wanted to go to NY, but it was so expensive so we have booked to go at the end of January which was almost £800 cheaper can you belive!!! The thing is, do i carry on and keep TTC? or just hang fire for a few months. I dont want TCC to stop me doing things in life but i also would love a BFP, i feel a little confused about it all.

Ive already looked at the airlines policy on flying (just in case) and they allow any trimester as long as your not a near birthdate which is understandable, im not sure what a doctor recomends when flying? i have no clues on this sort of stuff ,lol

on another note, ive been given 2 week off sick, ive never had a sick note in my life :( i have some sort of dermatitis on my finger and is irritated by the soap and constant hand washing at work ( im a nurse). The staff health said im risk of getting infection and vice versa and want me to get it healed before i go back.I feel a fraud as im not actually ill ILL.

Anyway guys hope to catch up soon x


----------



## Wiggler

some funny piccies for you ladies :)

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:sBI4gNo7wdCSeM:https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww108/luvmytats/u%20crazy%20animal/funny-pictures-kittens-butt-hear-oc.jpg&t=1
https://teamaltman.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/funny_animals-9.gif
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:04kgsrpwLBdkXM:https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s79/cindy_67_11/funny-pictures-kittens-kiss.jpg&t=1
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:61bL53hZO2ligM:https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/sucktheballsidonthave/funny-pictures-kittens-hugs-before-.jpg&t=1
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:xhKlTOwUFJma0M:https://yorkshireterrierpup.com/Web_Tools/2005_WEB%20things/Pegs%20web%20things/funny.bmp&t=1

:rofl::rofl: i love the google images. lots of things to make me smile :)


----------



## Scamp

Aw, they are really cute ^^

xx


----------



## Wiggler

I got a mega cute piccy of my mums kittens when they were really little. https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs581.snc3/30646_131152650237767_100000290976849_271781_2762346_n.jpg

sorry about size, linking it from my FB page. 

I love kittens! even my gross little one (who is the kitties in the pics half brother) despite the fact he thinks the floor is a litter tray and my walls are a scratching post. (the sound of him scratching the paint makes me want to perforate my eardrums!!!!!!) i dont have any good piccies of him though, he isnt very photogenic. lol


----------



## Scamp

Aww bless ^^

I tested :dohh: Even though I knew it would be a :bfn: hehe. 
Just waiting for af now, wish she'd hurry!

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww Scamp, so sorry you got bfn hun :hugs:

and Wiggler, those kittens are adorable :D


----------



## Wiggler

Scamp, sorry you got a BFN :hugs::hugs:

just watched hollyoaks on E4, it was rubbish today. todays c4 ep was great though, the Cindy - Steph scene was so touching! i also DESPISE the new titles, too bright, too tacky, love the music though :)

recently started watching Eastenders again too, WTF did they do to nice guy Minty before he left :( poor Heather.


----------



## Scamp

Thank you both. I knew it was going to be tbh, just had an urge and went to buy one :haha:

Think Hollyoaks is rubbish now. Love Eastenders and Corrie

xx


----------



## Wiggler

I cant get into Corrie too much, i do watch once or twice a week though.

BIG SPOILER


Spoiler
I am gonna watch for the Tram crash though. i wanna see who they kill off, i hope its Kylie, she is vile

I watch Holby and Casualty too. other than that i am a HUGE american TV fan, Desperate housewives, Scrubs, Lost (best show EVER - plenty of eye-candy too), V, FlashForward, Friends and a few others.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

How is everyone? 

Not been online much recently, had some bad news yesterday. 
Anyone watching x factor tonight?

xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm back :cry: I'll be testing October 24th


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> I cant get into Corrie too much, i do watch once or twice a week though.
> 
> BIG SPOILER
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I am gonna watch for the Tram crash though. i wanna see who they kill off, i hope its Kylie, she is vile
> 
> I watch Holby and Casualty too. other than that i am a HUGE american TV fan, Desperate housewives, Scrubs, Lost (best show EVER - plenty of eye-candy too), V, FlashForward, Friends and a few others.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah I wanna see who goes as well.

I like Holby, watchdog, eastenders, corrie, desperate housewives, fringe, inbetweeners, i.t crowd, one born every minute (woop can't wait for it to come back) shameless, britians next top model, meet the kardashians.. 
Lol, I record stuff all week then watch it on a Sunday

xxxxx


----------



## Scamp

sequeena said:


> I'm back :cry: I'll be testing October 24th

Massive :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

sequeena :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls x


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Could I have mine updated to a :bfp: too purdy please :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

:happydance: congrats feisty fidget


----------



## LindsayA

sequeena said:


> I'm back :cry: I'll be testing October 24th

So sorry:hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Feisty Fidget said:


> Could I have mine updated to a :bfp: too purdy please :)

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

congrats Feisty Fidget!!!!

Woo, only 4 more sleeps til i get my new phone!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance::happydance: Will add you now hun :hugs:

Cool, what phone you getting?


xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going to try get a docs apt tuesday and going to ask to me referd to a consultant particuly this guy https://www.tim-child.co.uk/ i am not letting my docs mess me around anymore


----------



## Scamp

GL hun :hugs: Don't blame you, don't leave until you get what you want

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm getting the new phone Orange made, the San Francisco https://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/San-Francisco-from-Orange-in-grey 
£99 for a smartphone with Android and Wifi is a total bargain. it'll be nice to have a mobile again, DS stole mine to use as a teether 18 months ago. lol


----------



## Scamp

hehe bless him
I don't know much about phones tbh and I've always ended up with rubbish ones but since getting an iphone i'm sticking with these, quite good!

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

i was considering getting an iPhone, but i dont want to be on contract, as i'm home most of the time and have a landline. I looked at the price on pay as you go, but £300+ is waaaay out of my price range. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gem1985x

Hey everyone not been on in a while - was away on my holidays! 

Still no AF yet . BFN on sat night :( 

really thought my af would have been on its way due to temps!! :( 

Hope your all good and fab news on the 6th BFP! xx


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun,
You have a good holiday?
:hugs: for the BFN

Yeah they are expensive Wiggler, and there can be a few problems with them as well. Not sure how good they'd be on pay as you go as well 'cos they are mainly used for the net


xxxxxxx


----------



## NandO1

could you update me to :bfp: please


----------



## Scamp

Will do, congrats hun. Hope you have a h&h 9 months :hugs:

xx


----------



## Wiggler

NandO1 said:


> could you update me to :bfp: please

Congrats hun!!!


my mum got given an iPhone with a crack in the screen, she dropped it again the otehr day and now the screen is totally wrecked! good thing she has insurance for it really. 

Only 3 more sleeps until i get my phone!! and only 1 more sleep until my scan. 

Oh has tomorrow, Friday and Monday off work! gonna be so nice having him home! 

how are all you girlies today? I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

My free tests came today :happydance: But bloody dog got the post before me and chewed one up :dohh:
My screen is cracked as well lol, got a bit tipsy and dropped it face down :dohh: Got no insurance.
Aw hun you must be so excited. Let us know how you get on, will be thinking about you :hugs: What time is it?

Had a rubbish weekend! How was yours?

xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Its at 10.20am. i'm sooo nervous! Gotta ring my mum at 6 to see if she is still coming.

My weekend has been ok, nothing exciting.

Hoping that next weekend will be a bit more fun, going to try and put some money aside to go to the car boot and have a browse. 

I managed to persuade cam to go to buy my phone during his lunch break, its a win win situation, i get the phone earlier and he can grab some lunch from a shop rather than have the same old thing at home. :)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had a lazy weekend, and treated myself to some new clothing items for winter :blush:

so far I've got all of these ............

all the colours in the pics are the colours I've chosen :D

this cardigan

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture2-1.png

this jumper

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture3.png

this jumper

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture1.png

and these boots

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture4.png

ohh and I wanted some leg warmers to go with my boots, I really like these ones, so might grab a pair :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture5.png

and 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture6.png

at the moment, I'm thinking of going for the darker ones cos they look a bit more Xmassy :)


----------



## Wiggler

that stuff is gorgeous!!!!! I love clothes like that, perfect for winter cos they are so snuggly! 

I need more winter clothes, hoping to get some nice dark jeans, wooly socks, some nice snuggly wooly jumpers, gloves, scarf etc etc

and some MAKE-UP!!! i will be an un-made up woman no more!!! :haha: my mum used to sell make up and still has loads of it at her house, next time i'm there gonna have a rummage through and see what she has. Also deffo need a haircut before Xmas, i'm gonna book into the local college, nothing better than a haircut for under a tenner. :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

That's my phone :blush:


Love the clothes, esp the boots! 

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







119.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sequeena

Scamp what did you do to it?! :haha:

I am in desperate need of winter clothes too... I really needed to buy a new coat (the one I have now is 2 years old, duffle style and only drops to my hip, I wanted a change) and my mum has said she's bought me one for Christmas. She got it from Peacocks so I wonder which one it is! I have to try it on Wednesday and I'm going to badger her to give it to me - come on by the time I get it Winter will be half gone!


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't have any winter clothes that fit me at all, so have got the 2 jumpers and a cardigan so far, but I just know I will probably buy more while we're in London :blush:

I'm definitely taking my waterproof coat to London with me, but not sure whether to take my black wool duffle coat or not ... got a couple of months to decide, guess it'll depend on the weather lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: Scamp now that is one damaged phone


----------



## Wiggler

aww scamp! your poor phone :( you going to get it fixed?


----------



## Scamp

I know lol, dropped it face down

I got the new next catalogue today :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> aww scamp! your poor phone :( you going to get it fixed?

Nah, it cost to much. I put a cover on it now (too late hehe) so it doesn't really bother me

xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

thats good hun, at least you dont have to send it to iPhone heaven.


----------



## Scamp

Haha true. My mum did offer to pay for it to be repaired but it just feels like a waste of money :shrug:

xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Woo, just get a tenner from teh lady upstairs!! (we "rent" our broadband to her) mmm, thats my mcdonalds brekkie paid for :rofl:


----------



## sianyld

hey ladies,

hows every1 doing?? 
wiggler - thats not a bad idea renting out ur broadband lol i why didn i think of that 1 
scamp- OMG! ur poor phone - have they got them chaepy market shops nr u that could fix it on the cheap??
Emmy - the clothes are gorgeous hun-the leg warmers are fab! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Haha cool :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Scamp

sianyld said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> hows every1 doing??
> scamp- OMG! ur poor phone - have they got them chaepy market shops nr u that could fix it on the cheap??
> 
> xxxxxx

Yeah, theres a guy in Crewe that does it cheap but if I take it to him to be done (or someone at work has offered to do it for £50) then if something happens to my phone and it needs to be repaired by apple, they won't touch it. 

How are you?

xxxxx


----------



## sianyld

I'm ok thanks babe! got a week off work and been stripping wall paper how fun lol...
took soy days 3-7 and hoping that it will bring on ov this month with a slightly less long cycle! Hows things with u hun??

as for ur phone chick ummm....dont know wats best 4u to do! does it cost mega bucks to get it done properly??xxx


----------



## Scamp

Cool :thumbup: FX for you!
Doing much else with your week?

Yeah its well over £100!!

Been okay, still waiting for af :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Scamp, are you on contract? if so are you due for an upgrade soon? if you are, upgrade to a new iPhone and flog yours :)

Sian, i hope this cycle is it for you, and all the ladies here! 

just talked to my mum, she is having MEGA financial probs atm and cant come to this scan, and most likely cant come to any others :( i promised her i would email her piccies and everything though.


----------



## sianyld

hoping to go to thorpe park wednesday and gotta a few wedding related visits to go to! finish off the rest of the bookings! 
scamp - what CD are u now hun??
thanx wiggler im hoping it is but i cant quite help feeling so bloddy doubtful! arrghh! stupid PCOS! 
I'm starvin now! any 1 havin anythin nice for tea?? im gonna have a sunday dinner on a mon LOVELY xxx


----------



## Scamp

Yeah on contract but got over a year left on it :dohh:
On day 26 now, got a :bfn: on fri but might test with the free one tomorrow, just to help my cravings to poas :haha:
Don't know what I'm making for tea tonight, Mike started work at 8 and he's still there now, won't be finishing until 9. Joys of being a manager!
xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

got my fingers crossed for you Scamp!


----------



## sianyld

Def test again scamp - FX'd 4u! 
xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thankyou both. Will post a piccy tomorrow after work :thumbup::thumbup:
How was your roast dinner? 
Finally cooking tea, having pie and chips with gravy, mmmm

xxxxxxx


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> Thankyou both. Will post a piccy tomorrow after work :thumbup::thumbup:
> How was your roast dinner?
> Finally cooking tea, having pie and chips with gravy, mmmm
> 
> xxxxxxx

awww now i want chips lol:haha: im stuffed hun, im a veggie tho so i have everything bar the meat:wacko:

i'm a proper chip-a-holic tho, i have no idea how i've managed to lose 16lbs coz my chip addiction is awful :blush: xx


----------



## Scamp

Mmmm chips and gravy and chips and curry sauce :cloud9:

I'm veggie as well :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## honey08

:hi: im 5dpo now hoping for :bfp: this mth :dance:

goodluck to everyone x


----------



## sianyld

good luck...honey08 FX'd 4u.

Scamp... dont tease me... i LOVE the chips :haha:

oh yea think i remember u saying b4 that ur a veggie 2 xxx


----------



## Wiggler

got my fingers crossed for you honey08

i'm not too amused with being up at 6.30am, i kept waking up in the night cos OH had kicked the duvet off an i was freezing. i kicked him outta bed in the end. :haha:

I think i'm gonna read Hollyoaks and Eastenders spoilers to wake me up.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wiggler

Just got back from my scan, everything went well, saw a heartbeat and they put me at 8weeks 5 days. going back in a month for anotehr scan. hope everyone is well x


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: so glad the scan went well hun ...

I've just written down everyone we need to buy xmas pressies for this year so am just about to load up ebay and have a nosey and see what I can spot. We've got some done already, which is cool, mainly for my cousin's lads, my cousins and Chris' dad, so we've still got quite a bit to do :dohh:

I'm treating myself again this week :blush: I'm finally getting myself a pair of ghds, the set is on offer at feelunique.com @ £109 so I'm going to nab a pair while I can :wohoo: 

Look at these, aren't they prettty??

https://www.compareghd.com/images/site/pink-and-white-ghd/white-ghd-pink-2010.png


----------



## Wiggler

they are purrrty!! i am looking into what straighteners to buy, but trying not to go over £20 (yes i am a tightwad) any suggestions for some decent cheapies?

phoned my mum earlier to tell her about the scan and found out that her doggy got put down this morning! i cried my eyes out. I loved that dog to bits. Bella was the best doggy pal in the world! I'm so glad she wasnt in any pain, and she lived a long and happy life.


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh nooooo :cry: so sorry to hear about the doggy hun :(

there's these babyliss ones from amazon for £14.97

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BaByliss-2...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1285677040&sr=1-1

or this Wahl one for £20 which is half price

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahl-ZX723...ROKL5A1OLE&s=drugstore&qid=1285677124&sr=1-26


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, them straighteners look really good. gonna have a lay down soon, got a mega headache. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww go get some rest hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> Just got back from my scan, everything went well, saw a heartbeat and they put me at 8weeks 5 days. going back in a month for anotehr scan. hope everyone is well x

:happydance: that's great hun :hugs:


Got a bfn again this morning, I knew I could so not to gutted. Still waiting for damn af! Doing my head in now. 

I'm off to play on the 'puter, talk later everyone :kiss:

xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry you got a BFN hun :hugs::hugs:

the lay down didnt work, couldnt sleep and got bored... but i now realised why i shouldnt play with my siggy when i am tired.... i wasnt paying attention and i accidentally deleted it!! :haha:

gives me something to do though, making it better than before! gonna find some good animation software so i can make it all myself :) that should wake me up :):happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Hii everyone,
Had a break from bnb yesterday afternoon, got really upset and couldn't stop crying 'cos I kept thinking i'll never have a baby :cry: Okay now though

How is everyone?

xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhh Scamp hun :hugs: believe me when I say I know how you feel :(

Things are ok here, I'm waiting for my jumpers and boots to arrive through the post. And am going to be ordering myself a very pretty pair of ghds tomorrow :wohoo:

Roll on 10th December, I can't wait to get away and have a few days break from Wales lol


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs: hun

I'm just over emotional 'cos af is nearly here and it always makes me :cry: my boobs are soo sore and I'm sweating so much even though back door is open :haha:

Love ghds! I'd be lost without mine

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've always, always, always wanted a pair of ghds and they have a funky white pair on offer at the moment, with pink butterflies and patterns over them :cloud9: . Only ghd's actually keep my hair straight all day :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Aw pretty :)
Yeah same here, my hair is so frizzy naturally and only ghds work!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

mine just has such an odd wave to it and it drives me mad :rofl: so I'm treating myself to a nice pair for the first time ever lol


----------



## sweetchilli

My GHDs are my saviour, they are the dogs wossits

Ive bought a thermometer and OPKs to start on my 4th cycle of TTC, i am 3 days late depending if ive had a 28 day cycle, and 1 day late if ive had a 31 day cycle. Done dozens of tests and BFN, so i suppose i have just wait for A/F.

We have booked for NYC in January but im still gonna TCC, i cant let it stop me living my life.
Just got back in from lunch with my friend and her baby, was lovely to talk about TCC and not feel like a obsessed freak as she has been there too.

Hope everyone is good, i will keep u informed when A/F arrives.

P.S Scamp: i do also sometimes have to detach myself from this forum, its a double ended sword, its good in some ways but emotionally challanging in another, so i know verywell where ur comming from there,:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd 1 baby!:happydance:


----------



## sweetchilli

P.S my tracker is obviously wrong,lol as im calaner day 32


----------



## sweetchilli

A/F came...oh well onwards and upwards...im starting temping now, all a bit wierd but hey, needs must.

Where the hell is everyone


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sweetchilli said:


> A/F came...oh well onwards and upwards...im starting temping now, all a bit wierd but hey, needs must.
> 
> Where the hell is everyone

im here laying in bed with a heatpack feeling sick lol. sorry af got u hun


----------



## sweetchilli

I could do with a heat pack myself, period pains are a bitch.lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sweetchilli said:


> I could do with a heat pack myself, period pains are a bitch.lol

yep i definatly agree lol


----------



## sequeena

The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:


----------



## sianyld

aww sequeena - im sorry sweetie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

sianyld said:


> aww sequeena - im sorry sweetie :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Sian :hugs: just makes me sad :( then she said 'if' you get pregnant again just put your name back in the book... what does she mean by IF??? :growlmad:


----------



## sianyld

sequeena said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> aww sequeena - im sorry sweetie :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sian :hugs: just makes me sad :( then she said 'if' you get pregnant again just put your name back in the book... what does she mean by IF??? :growlmad:Click to expand...


i bet sweetheart...she probably didnt know wat to say hun, u know wat people are like when they are taken out of their comfort zone. there is no IF hunny, u'll get there i just know it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Have you tried Feminex? Its really good! 
I alwas curl up on the sofa with a huge bar of galaxy and get Mike to rub my tummy :cloud9:

So sorry Sequeena hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Have you tried Feminex? Its really good!
> I alwas curl up on the sofa with a huge bar of galaxy and get Mike to rub my tummy :cloud9:
> 
> So sorry Sequeena hun :hugs:
> 
> xxx

i always have a bad reaction to feminex end up shaking and feeling funny headed plus its got ibuprofen in it whats not recommended when ttc so ben wont let me have it lol i just have to deal with parecetamol that barley touches it


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> plus its got ibuprofen in it whats not recommended when ttc

:dohh: Ohh, didn't know that. 

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> plus its got ibuprofen in it whats not recommended when ttc
> 
> :dohh: Ohh, didn't know that.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

not sure why lol but loads of ppl have told me the same thing now so trying to avoid it even tho the only thing that helps me af wise is nurofen:(


----------



## sweetchilli

Nurofen contains Ibuprofen!!!

With it being an anti inflamitory it can effect the lining of the womb, preventing implantation


----------



## K123

And another Christmas pudding (or rather a June one!) is on the way! Got my :bfp: on Tuesday! 

Good luck to all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sweetchilli said:


> Nurofen contains Ibuprofen!!!
> 
> With it being an anti inflamitory it can effect the lining of the womb, preventing implantation

i know thats why im not taking any of them just parctemol


----------



## sweetchilli

lindseyanne said:


> sweetchilli said:
> 
> 
> Nurofen contains Ibuprofen!!!
> 
> With it being an anti inflamitory it can effect the lining of the womb, preventing implantation
> 
> i know thats why im not taking any of them just parctemolClick to expand...

arrrrh yes ive read it again. good girl. Although im tempted to take one right now, my back is killing me.

K123 Conragts in your BFP love


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sweetchilli said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetchilli said:
> 
> 
> Nurofen contains Ibuprofen!!!
> 
> With it being an anti inflamitory it can effect the lining of the womb, preventing implantation
> 
> i know thats why im not taking any of them just parctemolClick to expand...
> 
> arrrrh yes ive read it again. good girl. Although im tempted to take one right now, my back is killing me.
> 
> K123 Conragts in your BFP loveClick to expand...

ive had to give in and take one as pains too much wont sleep otherwise


----------



## Wiggler

K123 said:


> And another Christmas pudding (or rather a June one!) is on the way! Got my :bfp: on Tuesday!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!! :hugs:

Congrats hun!!! 


Hope you ladies are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## K123

Thank you! Feeling nervous as it's very early days - but if all goes well it'll be fantastic as 12 week scan will happen end Nov/start Dec and so at Christmas I'll be able to tell everyone! Really hope there are lots more :bfp:s on the way soon for all you ladies!


----------



## Scamp

Woop :happydance::happydance: Congrats hun :hugs: Hope you have a h&h 9 months
xxxx


----------



## Scamp

Can I have some af dust please? She's still not here and the cramping has gone. Boobs are really sore though, even when I'm just walking they hurt
Normally I'm quite 'dry' down there when af is coming but I'm quite 'wet' :blush: Sorry for the tmi lol, got a horrible feeling I'm gonna be waiting a while for af to get here.
I know 100% that I'm not pregnant so want :witch: soooo much lol

How is everyone?
Doing much today? I'm doing a big cleaning day, wooop :dohh: oh the fun lol. Sat having a brew at the mo

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Can I have some af dust please? She's still not here and the cramping has gone. Boobs are really sore though, even when I'm just walking they hurt
> Normally I'm quite 'dry' down there when af is coming but I'm quite 'wet' :blush: Sorry for the tmi lol, got a horrible feeling I'm gonna be waiting a while for af to get here.
> I know 100% that I'm not pregnant so want :witch: soooo much lol
> 
> How is everyone?
> Doing much today? I'm doing a big cleaning day, wooop :dohh: oh the fun lol. Sat having a brew at the mo
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

il send her your way when im done with her :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:witch: get a move on and get to Scamp pls 

I'm tired, didn't get a brilliant night's sleep last night. Don't know why but I just couldn't settle.

I've ordered myself some ghd's :wohoo: those pretty white ones with funky pink design over them, I've wanted a pair of ghds forever, so I've finally treated myself :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Hehe thankyou :hugs:

Won't be around much the next few days. Got my little sister staying with us so going to have to delete my bnb bookmark and all internet history :dohh: Will try and come on when poss though :cry:I'll miss you all.

Has anyone heard from TaNasha? She was posting quite a bit on here but hasn't in a while, hope she's okay.

That's cool Emmy, when will you get them?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It's about 2 - 3 working days, so I might be lucky and get them on monday :wohoo:

I really hope you have a nice weekend hun, we'll miss you too :hugs: hopefully by the time you can log on again af might have arrived x x x


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies, 

How are we all doing? See you back here soon scamp  

Sorry for the mia act just needed some alone time away from the computer to sort myself out. My girl got her first TWO tooths on her bottom jaw/front I'm so excited LOL, felt her mouth yesterday! No wonder she been a cranky monkey LOL. OH btw Congrats to any new positves and cheers to nine months ladies woot woot. My miscarriage stopped bleeding after 8 days MY GOD that was long now my period should start around the 15 of oct/..... and then we going to try again hoping we nail it the first time trying now that would be a big make up ROFL. 

Anyways I hope life is going good for everyone I mostly focused on my lil girl she turning 10 months old next week. I cannot believe how close she is to her first birthday!!!!! SNIFFLES. Anyhow hope you all have a fab day ladies I'll be ghosting on here alot more now that I'm in a better frame of mind and don't bring you all down hahahaha.


----------



## Scamp

I'M BACCKKK :haha: Missed you all :hugs:
Still not af though?! 

Huge :hugs: Duffy

How is everyone?
Watched that 2012 today, I'm so scared :blush:

xxxxx


----------



## LindsayA

Scamp said:


> I'M BACCKKK :haha: Missed you all :hugs:
> Still not af though?!
> 
> Huge :hugs: Duffy
> 
> How is everyone?
> Watched that 2012 today, I'm so scared :blush:
> 
> xxxxx

I have not seen that but i watched Marley and Me and cried my heart out:blush: I am sooooooo soft!!!!!

Glad you are back by the way did you have a good weekend?


----------



## LindsayA

Oh an i wanted to ask if anyone else monitors their CP?
I am not sure why but mine is very high and hard and from what i can feel closed but i am not sure if i have ovulated or not as opks have all been negative but they IC ones and so not sure how reliable they are!!!!????
I wish i knew what was going on!!!!
Any help anyone?
Thanks x


----------



## Scamp

I cried at Marley and Me as well :blush: I knew I would so watched it when no one was here.
Yeah was okay thanks :flower: Bought most xmas pressies :happydance:
How was your weekend?

Can't help with the cp sorry hun
xxx


----------



## LindsayA

Thanks anyway!
Been ok weekend was DH birthday so been out with friends.
xx


----------



## Duffy

Scamp, I saw 2012 that was a insane movie and marly and me SNIFFLES I cried my heart out on that one. I want to see the new Robin hood movie that came out I might buy it tomorrow  Its suppose to be a two and half hour movie that a movie in bed on sunday LOL. 

My weekend was good we went shopping for are Halloween costumes me and Karissa are going to be witches and her daddy gonna be the grim reaper LOL. We also planning a Halloween pizza party for all of her cousins so if anyone has any ideas on how to do a cheap halloween party let me know LOL. Other then that just me and the babe today I can't chat with oh since he got ringed over the behind for it last week, and the employees where veryyyyyyyyyyyyy rude to me! Grrr. 

Still waiting on my period to start I think around the 15 hope it does because I DO NOT want to be on the Rag on Halloween LOL. What on your agenda for the day ladies?


----------



## Scamp

Aw sounds really sweet, take some piccys to show us after Halloween :thumbup:
Working o.t tomorrow, only a couple of hours on cleaning but I ain't a clue what to do :dohh: Ah well

And 2012 scared me soo much, what if its true? :(

xxx


----------



## Duffy

I'll take tons of pictures for sure  

I would freak out if that came true maybe pass out cold out of fright or grab my daughter adn just keep running LOL. I heard the mayans ran out of INK and alot of people think 2012 is the end, wouldn't that be funny if they truly ran out of ink ROFL. 

Not much happening here just put the the babe for her second nap she didn't sleep through the first nap and she fighting this one, this is gonna be a long day! 

I'm going to order some prenatels over the net so I can start preping my body for another pregnancy.


----------



## Scamp

Lets hope they did run out of ink lol :haha: Normaly I'm the most cynical person ever lol, so I don't know why its bothering me. Even my little sister (who is nearly 14) was laughing at me, telling me it will be a load of sh*t lol :blush:
Do you remember to take prenatels? I have some but I'm awful at remembering to take them. Took one today though, start of a new cycle so going to do my best to remember. 

I got my period :happydance::happydance: But I'm in agony, I'm sweating like a pig (tmi sorry) and I feel sick. And I start work at 12, helping on instore cleaning. Not looking forward to cleaning loos when I feel sick anyway! 

How is everyone today?

xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya ladies, sorry i havent popped in for a while. 

i'm hoping to redo my siggy in the next few days, i'm not doing it today cos i have been up since 4am and i'm completely zombified, and knowing me i will do it all wrong :haha:

I'm still cheering for you ladies!! 

heres a lil funny pic for you:
https://img3.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/d5107b2cd09de7b2c8632c980f4c56c41281503160_full.jpg


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sianyld

LOL Amazing!!! x


----------



## Scamp

Lol, love it :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## ldj

Haven't been on here in a while was trying to keep away as was feeling down and thought I was on here too much. 

Also was in 2WW area but now back to the grindstone as I'm not pregnant! I'm finding this whole thing tiresome and just want to be pregnant! If I find out one more of my friends is pregnant I'll scream! Today found out a girlfriend of mine is pregnant with her 3rd and didn't want anymore children! 

My OH keeps telling me to relax and stop thinking about it! I don't think he understands. I also get upset thinking about the baby we lost and I know there was nothing we did etc but doesn't make the loss and hurt any easier! I think about him/her everyday and what might have been. I would have been 24 weeks pregnant now. 

Sorry for the rant but just had to! :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

ldj I don't have any advice hun, but just wanted to send you big :hugs:

anyone want to take my ikky sore throat off me??


----------



## Duffy

Scamp, my brother is wild about the world ending in 2012 heehee I'm forever making fun of him  

Ohhhhh I hate periods like and cleaning in the WORST thing to do while on it at least for me I hope your day ends quickly and you get some loven at the end of the day. I need to order my prenatels which I'll be doing today online, my period should start around the 15-to the 28 but it might be wacky this month but we are putting are heart and sould into and hoping for a november bean that sticks. At the same time we are not "always thinking of it" we contrating on are daughter and putting together a Halloween pizza party for her cousins at the end of the month. I found the perfect cute black onsie to go under her costume and thick black tights she going to look so freaking cute! Oh yea we saw snow suits they like 60 to 70 DOLLARS we where outraged that is so expensive for us!!!!

Wiggler, I just about died laughing so hard seeing the sperm candy LOL  

IDJ, major hugs to you and can get very frustrating quickly and it can consume you too, last year me and OH nearly broke up when we where trying for Karissa because we where over and I man over the top, this year we finding relief in adding lots of other things in are life, rather that be playing on the xbox going out window shopping or whatever. Big hugs to you maybe that gave you some ideas or something


----------



## Duffy

Emmy, I hope your sore throat feels better soon I always use the exuse to eat tons of natural fruit pop cicles YUMMY


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies

How are you all doing?
I have got my first pos OPK for this cycle so on cd 19 so my ticker is way out and i don;t think we are gonna be able to dtd as DH is at work till late and i am at work early in the morning!!!!
Oh well always next cycle! 
I am not sure what is going on as i had a 24 day cycle last time then this but what if i have a 24 day cycle this time that will make my LP really short and no good at all!!!?

Anyway what have you all been up to today?

xxx


----------



## Scamp

Hey,
How is everyone? 
We got anymore :bfp:?

xxxxx


----------



## PocoHR

I wish you could add me as a BFP, but it looks like I am totally out this month. I had spotting earlier in the week, then it stopped, and I got kind of hopeful (again) and then this morning when I used the bathroom there was a lot of witchy stuff. I'm pretty bummed. Plus, I am having cramps, backache and a mild headache, which usually spells AF for me. 

I'm really bummed because I think I kind of got DH's hopes up during the days after the spotting stopped. I can't keep anything from him, but I probably shouldn't have mentioned it until I was sure. Ah well... on to next month I suppose. 

:dust: for all the other October testers!


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: for next month

I'm on CD5 now, this cycle is going to drag! What does CD stand for btw? Anyone know?

Whats everyone upto? I'm watching James Bond on tv and got some bread baking mmmm
xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Scamp said:


> Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: for next month
> 
> I'm on CD5 now, this cycle is going to drag! What does CD stand for btw? Anyone know?
> 
> Whats everyone upto? I'm watching James Bond on tv and got some bread baking mmmm
> xxx

CD = Cycle Day  

I am wasting time on the internet today and contemplating buying a CBFM thing (clearblue fertility monitor). I'm tired of this ttc business.... 

Update on me: the spotting I had this morning has totally stopped, so once again I'm feeling uncertain. I'm 90% sure I'm out, and AF is just dragging her feet, but then, I don't know. Its just impossible to know without taking a test and I PROMISED myself I would wait until tomorrow to test, and I've been able to keep the promise this month! If I wake up tomorrow with no spotting/AF I will do a test. We shall see I suppose.... a BFP would be a welcome surprise though!


----------



## Scamp

Ahhh :dohh: Its simple feel silly now haha

FX for you then hun :dust: :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## PocoHR

Scamp said:


> Ahhh :dohh: Its simple feel silly now haha
> 
> FX for you then hun :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xx

No need to feel silly, my first month on this site I was constantly searching the acronyms on google, trying to figure out what they meant! 

I had a tiny bit more spotting tonight, plus low back pain and I can tell I am retaining water, so I assume I'm not pregnant.... but I still can't be sure. AF really hasn't shown up yet, and she really should have already come. 

I test in the morning... I'll be THE happiest girl in the world if I get a BFP!!!


----------



## PocoHR

I tested this morning, no BFP and no AF.... sigh. More brown spotting. I really HATE cycles like this. 

This might be horrible of me, but sometimes in the past I noticed that if I take just one dose of adult aspirin, it jump starts my period. Has anyone else here ever done that? Am I the worst person ever? I can't bring myself to do it now, because I still have the tiniest seed of hope for being pregnant and I WOULD NEVER want to endanger a beanie. But gosh I wish AF would just start already. SO annoying.

OK, rant over :-D Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Scamp

Aw sorry for the bfn hun. What cd you on now? 
Nah, if you no you're not pregnant then no harm in helping af along I reckon, can't say I've ever tried it though
xxx


----------



## sianyld

Afternoon ladies, hope ur well.
As for me FF confirmed Ov for CD21 so im now 3DPO! remaining optimistic and wont allow myself to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Hooray for ovulating Sianyld! Hope this month is fertile and stress free for you :-D

I have ANOTHER update....what a day. So after this morning, since I continued to have very little spotting, I took another test... and tada there is a faint line. It came up right away, but its faint. I don't know. I feel TERRIBLE because before I took the second test I was having a headache and I took one aspirin (half of a dose). I had some spotting this afternoon, but its stopped now, and I am feeling a little hopeful and positive. I truly hope this is my month. I would love to have a June Bug! 

I am so unsure though, I still have cramping... and I don't know what to think. Luckily I have a gynecologist appointment already scheduled, just for a check-up, on the 18th this month. I REALLY hope I don't have to wait that long to know for certain what is going on, but its comforting to know that appointment is there. 

I will try to post a pic of my test soon. Have to do it sneakily as I don't want to alert DH. I would feel just awful getting his hopes up falsely. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## sianyld

PocoHR said:


> Hooray for ovulating Sianyld! Hope this month is fertile and stress free for you :-D
> 
> I have ANOTHER update....what a day. So after this morning, since I continued to have very little spotting, I took another test... and tada there is a faint line. It came up right away, but its faint. I don't know. I feel TERRIBLE because before I took the second test I was having a headache and I took one aspirin (half of a dose). I had some spotting this afternoon, but its stopped now, and I am feeling a little hopeful and positive. I truly hope this is my month. I would love to have a June Bug!
> 
> I am so unsure though, I still have cramping... and I don't know what to think. Luckily I have a gynecologist appointment already scheduled, just for a check-up, on the 18th this month. I REALLY hope I don't have to wait that long to know for certain what is going on, but its comforting to know that appointment is there.
> 
> I will try to post a pic of my test soon. Have to do it sneakily as I don't want to alert DH. I would feel just awful getting his hopes up falsely.
> 
> Wish me luck!

Thanks hun, and i wish u all the best of luck that it is ur :bfp: we are bk to the gynae on the same day as u! 
def post the pic when u get chance xxx


----------



## PocoHR

sianyld said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for ovulating Sianyld! Hope this month is fertile and stress free for you :-D
> 
> I have ANOTHER update....what a day. So after this morning, since I continued to have very little spotting, I took another test... and tada there is a faint line. It came up right away, but its faint. I don't know. I feel TERRIBLE because before I took the second test I was having a headache and I took one aspirin (half of a dose). I had some spotting this afternoon, but its stopped now, and I am feeling a little hopeful and positive. I truly hope this is my month. I would love to have a June Bug!
> 
> I am so unsure though, I still have cramping... and I don't know what to think. Luckily I have a gynecologist appointment already scheduled, just for a check-up, on the 18th this month. I REALLY hope I don't have to wait that long to know for certain what is going on, but its comforting to know that appointment is there.
> 
> I will try to post a pic of my test soon. Have to do it sneakily as I don't want to alert DH. I would feel just awful getting his hopes up falsely.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Thanks hun, and i wish u all the best of luck that it is ur :bfp: we are bk to the gynae on the same day as u!
> def post the pic when u get chance xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the luck! I'm keeping everything crossed  I will probably test again soon, so I'll keep ya'll updated. 

That is funny that we are going to the gynae on the same day! Hope both of our appointments are "fruitful"


----------



## sianyld

yeah me too hun, some :bfp:'s would be nice xx


----------



## PocoHR

No BFP for me, in the end. The wicked :witch: got me this morning. Stupidly did another test anyway, it was negative. I hate this so much. On to next month....


----------



## Duffy

I'm waiting on AF so we can start trying again it was so hard not to try between are miscarriage and af. 

Never wanted it to start so badly hahaha


----------



## sianyld

PocoHR said:


> No BFP for me, in the end. The wicked :witch: got me this morning. Stupidly did another test anyway, it was negative. I hate this so much. On to next month....


:hugs: sorry the witch got u hunny, fx'd crossed that next cycle will be urs hun xxx


----------



## Wiggler

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/funnypics/images/c/cheerleader_dog-12783.jpg

Hiya ladies, your faithful cheerleader here!!!!! how are you all? noticed this thread was a bit unloved the past few days :( 

Lots of love and babydust! :kiss::flower:

xxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun :flower:

How are you? You bought much for the baby yet?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I'm really good thanks. haven bought anything yet, waiting for the january sales, i love a bargain! 

How are you?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Sounds like a good idea :thumbup: I love the Jan sales.
I'm good thanks hun. Watching tv now, finally had chance to sit down! Got my clomid test on Friday, really nervous! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Wiggler said:


> https://images.paraorkut.com/img/funnypics/images/c/cheerleader_dog-12783.jpg
> 
> Hiya ladies, your faithful cheerleader here!!!!! how are you all? noticed this thread was a bit unloved the past few days :(
> 
> Lots of love and babydust! :kiss::flower:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

*LOVE* that pic btw! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck for friday hun i got all my fingers crossed for you! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :hugs: I'll come online after and let you know how it went. 

You been upto much?
xxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

Haven't been online much as me and Chris have taken a month out to have some fun and get the spark back in our relationship.

It's a month since I had the last spotting, but no sign of af being on her way, so if it doesn't hurry up then I won't be getting my Xmas bfp :(


----------



## Scamp

Aw sounds nice.
Hope your af comes soon then. 

Was going to ask hun, where did you get the stuff to make the siggys? Feel like having a go.

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I just googled digital scrapbooking freebies :D and work with the files I download :D


----------



## Scamp

Cool, thanks hun
xxxx


----------



## Scamp

I downloaded an Xmas set. Its some Xmas images and 'papers' What do I do with it from here? :shrug: Lol, I thought it would look like a siggy :blush:
xxxx


----------



## sweetchilli

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> Haven't been online much as me and Chris have taken a month out to have some fun and get the spark back in our relationship.
> 
> It's a month since I had the last spotting, but no sign of af being on her way, so if it doesn't hurry up then I won't be getting my Xmas bfp :(

Hey Girls
we have been exactly the same, i actually drove myself insane TCC and i irritated myself so much by keep comming on here, and seeing and reading about it, so ive just been getting on with my life as usual. We have booked a holiday to NYC in January, so have that to look forward too.

We are still TCC and i ovulate this wkend, so will keep my finger crossed but i wont be making myself ill.

Hope everyone is well? good luck trying for your BFPs x


----------



## EmmyReece

you open the different images you want and arrange them over piccies Scamp hun


----------



## Scamp

Ahh, yeah guess that makes sense :dohh: Thanks hun. Think I might give up before I've started, sounds too much like hard work :haha:
xxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Good luck for this cycle hun :hugs:
xxxx




sweetchilli said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Haven't been online much as me and Chris have taken a month out to have some fun and get the spark back in our relationship.
> 
> It's a month since I had the last spotting, but no sign of af being on her way, so if it doesn't hurry up then I won't be getting my Xmas bfp :(
> 
> Hey Girls
> we have been exactly the same, i actually drove myself insane TCC and i irritated myself so much by keep comming on here, and seeing and reading about it, so ive just been getting on with my life as usual. We have booked a holiday to NYC in January, so have that to look forward too.
> 
> We are still TCC and i ovulate this wkend, so will keep my finger crossed but i wont be making myself ill.
> 
> Hope everyone is well? good luck trying for your BFPs xClick to expand...


----------



## Wiggler

Scamp - I havent been up to much recently apart from wanting to rip my flats intercom off the wall, it keeps ringing my flat at horrible times. 2 days ago it was a 4.15am wake up call. and finally, after months of it just ringing my flat it has started on other peoples flats so it should be fixed within a week. yayness! And evil cowbag nextdoor is GONE! :happydance:

Emmy - I hope your AF comes soon

Sweet - I hope you catch the eggy this weekend! 

I'm cheering for you girlies!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Woop to the cowbag being gone:thumbup:

Not online much today, maybe later. Got a lot to do, sat having a brew now. 

Hope your okay :hugs:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

I just realised I deleted my pre xmas bonkers siggy :dohh: Has anyone got the code for it?
xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

ht tp://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1565/blinkie.gif


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun
xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Good luck to all the ladies!
Still hoping for a pre-christmas BFP!
Fx'ed for you all!
xxx


----------



## Scamp

GL to you as well hun 
xxx


----------



## Scamp

Hey,
I'm back. Had a sleep after the appointment lol. Needed a cry so went bed for a while.

Follies were too small. Largest was 11mm and they are supposed to be 18mm. Lining was 7mm which is to thin. 
I've got to go back for another scan on Tuesday at 10.15 to see if they've grown.

Hope your're all okay

xxxx


----------



## we can't wait

Aww, well I hope that Tuesday's appointment goes well.
You'll get there. Try to stay positive.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Fingers crossed for Tuesday's appointment Scamp :hugs:

I'm feeling a little sorry for myself today, still no sign of af, so am wondering if she's going to be a cow and turn up too late for me to even attempt to get my BFP in time for xmas :cry:

I've gone and ordered some 10 miu ic tests from amazon, just to satisfy my poas cravings. Though am sure it's going to be £2.80 down the drain as they won't show anything. But I guess £2.80 has to be better than forking out lots and lots of money on frer tests :shrug:


----------



## Scamp

Big hugs hun.

Have you tried taking vit C to bring her? I've heard on here that if your late and not pregnant then vit c can help you bleed. 

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I might give it a try, going to buy some in on monday if no sign of af by then ...

Tummy has started aching now that I've brought these tests, got no spotting yet though


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: everyone, hope you're all having a better day than me

I am so sick and tired of my friends moaning about the shape of their bumps. All I seem to get from them is, "ooohhh my bump is so flabby" or "why can't my bump be round?" It's just so frustrating because they should be grateful for the fact that they've got a little miracle inside them, and at the end of the day, the shape or flabbiness of the bump isn't important.

I'm really feeling down, I've got another 4 months until the Dr will even consider referring me over to see a FS or before she'll consider giving me anything for af. Which will take me into February, which means, if things carry on the way they are then I will not be getting a Xmas BFP this year. Maybe, it's too much to expect, maybe I'm better off aiming for a Xmas BFP for next year instead? :cry:


----------



## sianyld

aww emmy keep ur chin up hun, u've done fab so far with the weight loss and everythin..keep going hun! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thank you hun, it just feels a bit hard sometimes to keep plodding on ... when the one thing you want most in the world, should be the most natural thing in the world (am sure you know where I'm coming from on that side of things) ...


----------



## sianyld

of course i understand hun, the amount of stuff that runs thru my head is unbelievable!
tell u something tho babes, when it is our time...we will not take 1 second for granted as we know the pain and frustration it will have taken us to get there!

life throws some S**t at people doesnt it but its how u come thru it on the other end that will make it all worthwhile.

i know exactly how u feel hun 100% and its so hard to stay positive i struggle all the time...ur doing a fab job hun u have taken on board advice and ur workin towards ur goal which i have no doubt that u will have ur chance to be a mammy xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I can see me enjoying every minute of it, and not taking a single second of it for granted. Even when I have to have blood tests (I have a major needle phobia), I can see me being happy and grateful for what I have :hugs:

I'm trying so hard with the weightloss, but seem to have hit a bit of a brick wall this month, I've started having my main meal at lunchtime instead of the evening, so that it gives me chance to burn off the calories, and I only have soup in the evening now :blush:


----------



## sianyld

Thats the way too think hun :thumbup:
think thats a great idea having ur main meal at lunch babes..does give u more time to burn it off! i weighed last week and i have now lost 18lbs - but its been really slowly think it does better to do it that way as its easier to keep the weight off than losing it all in one go xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

@Sianyld & Emmyreece, im tryin to lose weight too, can u tell me what u doing to lose it plse plse plse :flower:


----------



## sianyld

hey hun, i dont really know! lol think the metformin i take may have helped as my appetite is crap lately, i was going to zumba classes too - sort of like a fitness class with salsa type music xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

sianyld said:


> hey hun, i dont really know! lol think the metformin i take may have helped as my appetite is crap lately, i was going to zumba classes too - sort of like a fitness class with salsa type music xxx

i have it on dvd, but i find myself bored doing it alone, but i did start doing morning walks/lil runs with the dogs. thanks for the advice :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well what I've been doing is 

starting my day with a glass of water and lemon juice (apparently it kick starts the metabolism)

brekkie is cereal, yoghurt and fruit

lunch is now meat or fish, with salad and / or rice

evening meal is soup and wholegrain bread

then I try and exercise as much as possible, which normally fits in as going on the wii or going for a walk, snacks are fruit or yoghurt ...

I've noticed that too siany, that the weight has stayed off the slower that I've lost it, which is brill, I've been just under the 2 stone loss mark for about a month now, so am really hoping this tuesday is the day I hit that milestone ... it might give me a bit of an extra boost too, which, given the way I feel at the moment, I think I really need


----------



## sianyld

think theres something wrong with my wii fit apparently ive lost 6lbs! xx


----------



## Scamp

How is everyone? 

Anyone testing soon? We need more bfp lol

xxxxxx:flower::hugs:


----------



## sianyld

I'll give u 1 - I am cautiously announcing my :bfp: blood test confirmed today!!!

Still super early days but YAY!!!!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that makes it 9 ...


----------



## Scamp

sianyld said:


> I'll give u 1 - I am cautiously announcing my :bfp: blood test confirmed today!!!
> 
> Still super early days but YAY!!!!! xxx

OMG babe huge congrats :hugs: Can I update the title :happydance::happydance: So so so happy for you :flower:

xxxx


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> I'll give u 1 - I am cautiously announcing my :bfp: blood test confirmed today!!!
> 
> Still super early days but YAY!!!!! xxx
> 
> OMG babe huge congrats :hugs: Can I update the title :happydance::happydance: So so so happy for you :flower:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...


Yeah course hun, thanks so much had a rough few days as its very early and a few worrying issues but I am Pregnant! xxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Oh hun, I guess its normal to worry. I hope you have a h&h 9 months :hugs:
You're pregnant, how amazing does that sound? hehe

xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

sianyld said:


> I'll give u 1 - I am cautiously announcing my :bfp: blood test confirmed today!!!
> 
> Still super early days but YAY!!!!! xxx


:yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

im sooooooooo happy for u, CONGRATS SWEETY!!!!!


----------



## sianyld

Scamp said:


> Oh hun, I guess its normal to worry. I hope you have a h&h 9 months :hugs:
> You're pregnant, how amazing does that sound? hehe
> 
> xxxx


Surreal is the only word i can think of that matches this feeling but i am so happy!!! feel like i will actually sleep to nite after 3 nights of waking and stressing xxxx


----------



## sianyld

Sparklegirl said:


> sianyld said:
> 
> 
> I'll give u 1 - I am cautiously announcing my :bfp: blood test confirmed today!!!
> 
> Still super early days but YAY!!!!! xxx
> 
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> im sooooooooo happy for u, CONGRATS SWEETY!!!!!Click to expand...


Thanks so much hunny xxx


----------



## mamadonna

congrats :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

When do you see the midwife? 
xxxxx


----------



## sianyld

Gotta re-check my bloods towards the end of the wk to make sure they are increasing, had slight bleeding nr my cervix today and last nite which comes and goes TMI hence the worrying!. doesnt even get down to my pants tho :blush:....so will be waiting to see gynae again then hes gonna give me a good check over xx


----------



## we can't wait

sianyld said:


> Gotta re-check my bloods towards the end of the wk to make sure they are increasing, had slight bleeding nr my cervix today and last nite which comes and goes TMI hence the worrying!. doesnt even get down to my pants tho :blush:....so will be waiting to see gynae again then hes gonna give me a good check over xx

Good luck for the second bloods! :thumbup:
really hoping everything goes well & this is your sticky!!!
xxx


----------



## Wiggler

WOOHOOO!!! Congrats sian!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months hun! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## we can't wait

*Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.
xxx*


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

congrats hunni, hope you have a fabulously happy and healthy 9 months ...


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats hun!!!! Hope you have a fantastic 9 months!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

we can't wait said:


> *Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.
> xxx*

congratulations


----------



## Sparklegirl

we can't wait said:


> *Ladies... I am cautiously announcing... but I got my first ever  this morning, after two years of trying. I am in shock. I cried when I saw it.
> xxx*

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

congrats hun  :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LindsayA

Congratulations to the two new BFP yay the count is going up!!!!!!!


----------



## Scamp

Huge congrats hun :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Congrats to the new mommy's to be woot woot wishing you a healthy happy nine plus months lol  

My boyfriends computer got fried so I haven't had any net access for awhile til now, I'm still waiting on my period to start its LATE. Blah. So yea on a dry run still nothing much going just planning a halloween party  Enjoying my 10 month old daughter everyday, we are all sick and have been for the last week


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies sorry been mia been a busy bee the past week or so got back from germany last night still no ov for me yet :shrug: currently looking at flats as will be moving to germany prob after crimbo:loopy: congrats to all the new bfps and booo to all the witches!


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, I havent been on for awhile sorry. 

Congrats to all the new preggie ladies. 

I have been told that i have lazy ovaries and Oligonemorhea, so i am very doubtfull that i will manage to get a BFP before Xmas. TTC sucks. But i will be following all of you!


----------



## Duffy

My period finally started I was seeing stars of happyness over it, as since my miscarriage I finally see a light at the end of the tunnel. I set my clearblue monitor too woot woot it makes me feel like I'm making good steps, once af is over I'm gonna be all over my boyfriend hahaha........... like bees and honey


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so glad af is here for you Duffy hun, you get :sex: when it's over :winkwink:

And TaNasha, please don't give up hope hun, we're still rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to all the new BFPs! This board is popping :-D

TaNasha... that sucks. I'm so sorry for you. I hope you can get some answers and some help soon. Best of luck to you!!!

I'm just entering the fertile period...woohoo. Kind of wonder if I didn't O already though as I had lots of CM and a foul mood on yesterday  Today nothing though, so I don't know. We're going to keep up the :sex: and hopefully I will have a BFP for my birthday!!

:dust:


----------



## TaNasha

PocoHR a BFP for your bday wold be awesome! When is your bday and when will you be testing?


----------



## Duffy

Thanks emmyreece  I'm excited for the first time about AF my body knows how to get pregnant lets pray I'll get a sticky bean cooking in my oven this Thanksgiving, or christmas, Karissa will be 1 December 6 so I'm hoping to be pregnant by then


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hi everyone :hi:

I've gone and had a couple of readings recently and have been predicted a baby girl for conception in february so am rather excited :cloud9:

here's what I wrote in my journal lol



> :wohoo: I'm shaking
> 
> I've just had my reading back and Gail predicts a healthy baby girl conceived in February 2011, which actually links in with what Aimee predicted too :cloud9:
> 
> Gail also sees a baby boy conceived in December 2013 and born healthy in 2014.
> 
> She also picked up on my frustration at how long it's taking, and at the moment things seem like they're in limbo but will soon become loads happier for me.
> 
> She also picked up on a slight medical issue, which I bet is my weight, and an appointment or chat about it in a few weeks time is going to be very positive for me. Now this is particularly important for me, because I'm on a weight management thing with the dr, and my next appointment is on the 16th November (which is a few weeks away), and lately I seem to have hit a brick wall and made a conscious decision to make a bigger effort ...
> 
> I can't believe how much I'm shaking :cloud9:

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies

Not seen much action on here recently so thought i would just say a big hello to you all!!!!

I am 6 dpo and got everything crossed that this is my turn.

Baby dust to you all!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed for you LindseyA

I don't know where I am as we took a month out from checking for ewcm, doing opks etc :blush:

But today had alot of very wet cm (sorry for the tmi ladies) with some bloody, streaked clots :sick:

Am hoping to try soy if this cycle just gone isn't the one for me, have got some opks and cheapie tests on their way to me so I can do a preg test and rule it out before starting soy :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

Hello Emmyreece
sounds like it could be implatation? finger crossed for you!

I am getting very mild AF type cramps but trying not to get my hopes up as i doubt it will mean anything! 
It is so hard to keep positive.

Anyone up to anything good this weekend?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I don't think it's implantation, but then as I don't know what I'm looking for it could possibly be :blush: :wacko:

The last couple of times I just had a couple of days of spotting, and then a very light flow would start for a couple of days (not even enough to mark a pad :( ). But this time, I had a day of on off spotting, nothing, and then today an hour or so of wet cm and as I say some bloody, streaked clots ... and because it's been so long since I had a proper af, I'm a bit :wacko:

Not got anything planned for this weekend, probably going to keep playing on my kinect for the xbox :blush:

How about you hun?

Hope your af type cramps turn into something to celebrate :)


----------



## LindsayA

Well fingers crossed for you!

Well got weekend off with DH actually off too but i have soooooooo much work to do so will be sat on my lap top working away :-(

oh well at least i can have a lay in as i can hardly keep my eyes open at the min!

Take care and lets hope that we get out BFP soon xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Fingers crossed, enjoy your lie in hun :thumbup:


----------



## TaNasha

EmmyReece, i tried soy for the 1st time this month and I ovulated! all on my own! This is the first time i have ovulated in about a year! So i am defenitly very impressed with soy! Now i just need to wait and see if i get my BFP!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TaNasha said:


> EmmyReece, i tried soy for the 1st time this month and I ovulated! all on my own! This is the first time i have ovulated in about a year! So i am defenitly very impressed with soy! Now i just need to wait and see if i get my BFP!

me tooo i ovd day 32 instead of god knows what day it was last cycle never got af until day 136!


----------



## gem1985x

Hi Girls , How much soy did you take ? I'm hoping to take it next cycle ! xx


----------



## TaNasha

gem i took 120mg CD3-7


----------



## gem1985x

Gonna get myself some over the next few days , af due on the 20th ( if it behaves itself ) Think someone said I can get them from tesco . may look on good old amazon for them! 

Thanks Tanasha!x


----------



## TaNasha

So far I am really happy with the stuff! 

Now i just need to wait and see if it brings me my BFP!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TaNasha said:


> gem i took 120mg CD3-7

snap to that I LOOVEEE that stuff


----------



## TaNasha

When will you test lindseyanne? Just checked your chart and I would already test if I were you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TaNasha said:


> When will you test lindseyanne? Just checked your chart and I would already test if I were you!

ive already tested and got a bfn 2 days ago so going to wait it out until af has been long over due as have had so many chems already


----------



## TaNasha

Good luck!! Hope you get your BFP!

We are going on holiday tomorrow so I will only test when we get back when I will be 14DPO. And we will have a FS appointment the next day, so I really hope I can cancel it!


----------



## EmmyReece

Fingers crossed for everyone who still needs to test ...

Af is well and truly here for me, which I'm kinda relieved about, I even think I might actually get as far as having a normal flow rather than just spotting :cloud9:

I sound so sad for being pleased af is here :blush:


----------



## TaNasha

Emmy Reece now you can start a fresh new cycle! and hopefully get your BFP just in time for xmas!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's being a pain in the backside atm, doesn't seem to be able to make it's mind up one way or the other :(

It seems to have stopped again now and gone really light again :cry:


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :hugs::kiss:
How are you all? 

Congrats on ovulating TaNasha and lindseyanne :happydance:

Woo, emmy, you're a day ahead on me. Wanna be cycle buddies? I came on today. Been spotting for quite a few days though but it seems to be full flow now. Worried cos I have no pain but fingers crossed this is it!

xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

Mine keeps stopping and starting :( so I have no idea on what's going on and the test I did this morning was negative ... was hoping it would turn into proper full flow but I guess that was a bit too ambitious of me lol

How's things been with you hun?


----------



## Scamp

Might just be a bit slow starting hunnie

Okay thanks. How about you? How long until London?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

27 days :wohoo:

It's been on and off for about 6 days now, so don't know what to think, don't ever remember it taking this long to get going :(

Fingers crossed for your second clomid cycle hunni :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Hehe, you excited? 

Thanks hun.

Its my Birthday in a few weeks. :happydance: Just realised how close it is

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhh I really, really can't wait for it to come around, really think we need it ...

I've treated myself to some saucy nightwear for while we're away :rofl: :blush:

Oooohhh when's it your birthday hun?

Annnnndddddd I forgot to add, me and Chris are finding ourselves a house in the new year :wohoo:

His hours have been increased from roughly £460 a month to £1800 a month, so we'll be able to find a nice house, somewhere we can hopefully settle down :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

6th December :happydance: Going out with a big group of friends round Chester for a night out.

Hehe cool, does he know or is it a surprise? 

Aw that'll be really nice hun. You moving or staying in Aber?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that should be fab, when we lived in Cheshire we went to Chester for a night out and it was absolutely brilliant :D

He doesn't know about the sexy nightwear, but I've got no idea how I'm going to hide it so he doesn't see it before we get there :shrug:

We're going to stay in roughly the same area, not too far away from Mum as that's who he now works for, but via a local nursing company.


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies how r u all doing? i need some advice plse!!! i have just got my 1st +pos ov test ever yesterday :happydance:(@least i think its pos) but couldnt :sex: :cry: .... 
do u think i should :sex: tonight will that help????

here r my test, are they pos????

https://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1227/dsc00002hp.jpg

https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6799/dsc00003n.jpg

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: they look pretty good to me hun ...

I'm sure I've read somewhere that when you get a positive opk ovulation happens 24 - 48 hours later. I might be wrong, but I think if you :sex: tonight then you'd stand a good chance hun :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

thanks sweety, i have never had it soooo dark before... now to get hubby in the mood :winkwink::blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: a bit ot I know ...

We had this at my Dad's funeral last year and I just love this version Matt from the X Factor has done ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OOHghPKK-o


----------



## ToxicFox92

Count me in girlies, i'm testing mid week ;)


----------



## Sparklegirl

his is todays test
https://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9674/dsc00005aj.jpg
what do u ladies think


----------



## EmmyReece

looks like you hit your peak yesterday hun, get :sex:


----------



## Scamp

Cool, where abouts in Cheshire did you live? I'm in nantwich (stapley area)
Hide it inside a t shirt? 

Looks good sparkle. I reckon :sex: starting tonight, every other day for the next 6 days. Should hopefully give you a good chance then

xxx


----------



## Scamp

ToxicFox92 said:


> Count me in girlies, i'm testing mid week ;)

I'll add you now hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhh I love Stapeley ... we go to the garden centre there whenever we're over visiting Chris' parents :) We were in Northwich, so not a massive distance away :)

I like the idea about hiding it inside a t shirt ... I might take my grottiest nightie with me, hide it in that, get changed in the bathroom after a bath and see what he says when I walk out the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Small world lol. I live a 5 min walk from stapley water gardens, I'm near the co-op.

Sounds good hun :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## sweetchilli

hey you northen birds, im a manc, does that count...well bolton :) nice to see everyone again, or see there txt rather,lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol really is a small world ... wish we could get to the garden centre before xmas but we won't have time :( shame really cos I love the xmas decs they put up lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: sweetchilli of course it counts :D

Though am I counted as a Welshy now??? :blush:


----------



## sweetchilli

My BF is Welsh so i suppose im half Welsh too...haha


----------



## Scamp

I know, my nan and grandad used to take me there when I was young. Love the decs they have.

Lol, of course it counts sweet, not too far

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm heading off to bed now ladies ... it's lovely to see this thread going again :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Very true :hugs:

Night hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies no sign of af temp still way abouve the coverline and 15 dpo i am now oficialy 1 day late


----------



## LindsayA

Yay i am soooo glad we are all back and chatting


----------



## sweetchilli

Me too,
i kept a bit of a distance from the sight cause i was getting the compulsive TCC syndrome...you know the one ladies.

sorry if tmi but im in my fertile week and should be ovulating around nowish. no OPK left but are doing it every day so time will tell.

think my ticker is a bit out, not up dated it in ages


----------



## LindsayA

Fxed for you all this cycle!

I am 4 days away from testing but i was naughty and tested yesterday but BFN just hoping i was too early!!!!

Been cramping very mild for the last week and i don't normally but i have a feeling that it has not happened for us this time:cry:

Will try and keep positive but at least i will not be too disapointed when AF arrives as i am 99% sure i am out this time!

Hope you all have a fab Sunday whatever you are doing!!!

Baby dust to all
xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies no sign of af temp still way abouve the coverline and 15 dpo i am now oficialy 1 day late

lots & lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, I'm soo happy we're back chatting as well. Haha I know the ttc obsessive thing :blush:

I think we should do a meet next Xmas, hopefully we'll all have little ones then. But we can sort it mid next year. 

How is everyone? 


xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd love us to have a meet next year, would be fab :thumbup:

I'm feeling a bit :( today

Spotting has started again, a little bit heavier, but stopped again within a few hours, so I have no idea what's going on atm :cry:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: i'd come on fb but I'm due in work soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Maybe give it a few days and visit the Dr, see what they think?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm in with the nurse on tuesday anyway, so I'll probably have a chat to her then and see what she says ...

I've ruled out pregnancy, so maybe it's just hormones settling down for me?? :shrug:

I'll get there in the end :)

How are you today hun?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah could be hun, hope it sorts itself out soon :hugs: The appointment on Tues just a general checkup?

Yeah not to bad, in work at 5 so I really need to leave now but sooo cba lol. Its a really busy night and I could be there until 11. But, if you shop at Morrisons... theres loads of really good offers starting tomorrow :thumbup: (I'm not aloud to say what offers lol) 
I'm taking my tablet just before I leave the house, gonna get a headache from work anyway lol.

I best get going. Wish me luck!

xxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah just a general check up and weigh in ... though I think I've put weight on because the past 2 weeks I've had no will power at all and been craving really stodgy stuff :blush: but then that does tend to happen to me from what I can remember when I'm due on ...

Going to start next week on a completely new leaf, have seen pics of my friend's little girl who was born last Tuesday and it's just made me want to go for it even more, it's kinda reminded me why I'm putting myself through it all :blush:

Oooohhhh we do our big shop at Morrissons, so I'll be keeping an eye out for those offers :wohoo:

Good luck in work hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

You'll get there soon hun :hugs:

Loads of good offers on christmas biscuits and chocolates! I've told Mike to stock up after he finishes work tonight.

How is everyone today? Been busy?

xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have fianly bit the bullet and have an fs apointment january 18th at 3.30 over in germany


----------



## Scamp

Thats fantastic news hun :hugs: Hope you get your bfp before that though :)
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

good news on the fs appointment lindseyanne :hugs:

think we might be doing a Morrissons shop today lol, going to go and take full advantage of the offers while theyre on :wohoo:

Morning after of taking soy for the first time (just nabbed some of my mum's so I could get started) and touch wood I seem to feel ok. Wonder if it'll do anything for me :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> good news on the fs appointment lindseyanne :hugs:
> 
> think we might be doing a Morrissons shop today lol, going to go and take full advantage of the offers while theyre on :wohoo:
> 
> Morning after of taking soy for the first time (just nabbed some of my mum's so I could get started) and touch wood I seem to feel ok. Wonder if it'll do anything for me :shrug:

iound soy was best for me at night as gave yucly side effects if i took during the day


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I took 3 tablets last night just before climbing into bed lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah I took 3 tablets last night just before climbing into bed lol

its good stuff alough it sems to of lengthend my lutheal phase lol instead of 12/13 days im at 15 with cramps


----------



## EmmyReece

when I finish my 5 days of tabs, when dya reckon I should start doing opks?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> when I finish my 5 days of tabs, when dya reckon I should start doing opks?

what day are u taking from?


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know what to count it as because I've had on off spotting for 8 days, defo not pregnant ... cycles seem to last 56 days ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know what to count it as because I've had on off spotting for 8 days, defo not pregnant ... cycles seem to last 56 days ...

i took it 3-7 and oved around day 33 instead of a 100 n sumin so id say start opks from day 10


----------



## EmmyReece

so start taking opks the day after tomorrow, even though I only started the soy last night? I'm completely baffled :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> so start taking opks the day after tomorrow, even though I only started the soy last night? I'm completely baffled :rofl:

hmmm now u got me lol . have u been checked for thyroid problems?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I've been checked for thyroid problems and pcos, everything came back clear ... so it's just a case of losing weight and getting my focus back on track (have had a month of no willpower whatsoever, managed to curb it for a week or so, but the past fortnight I've been awful :( )


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah, I've been checked for thyroid problems and pcos, everything came back clear ... so it's just a case of losing weight and getting my focus back on track (have had a month of no willpower whatsoever, managed to curb it for a week or so, but the past fortnight I've been awful :( )

see id ask for a second opinion ur weight isnt that bad especialy looking at your pics do you temp?


----------



## EmmyReece

my weight is quite bad, all round my tummy, hips and thighs :(

we've been doing really well on the weight loss, up until this past month, I've just felt really ikky if that makes sense? kinda like I couldn't be bothered. but seeing my friend's little girl who was born just under a week ago has given me a boot up the backside and I've been loads more determined today ...

I tried temping, but kept forgetting :blush: so am going to try and given it another go at some point lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> my weight is quite bad, all round my tummy, hips and thighs :(
> 
> we've been doing really well on the weight loss, up until this past month, I've just felt really ikky if that makes sense? kinda like I couldn't be bothered. but seeing my friend's little girl who was born just under a week ago has given me a boot up the backside and I've been loads more determined today ...
> 
> I tried temping, but kept forgetting :blush: so am going to try and given it another go at some point lol

see that to me says pcos weight around tummy i have the same also have annoying hairs on my chin and belly:growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, same here, but the doc says my hormones are all out of what because of my weight because of the improvement in my cycles restarting, also I don't have the hair around my chin or belly as much as I used to. I have to wait until Feb before the dr will do anything else other than the weight loss programme for me :(

Am half considering making an appointment to see a different dr though ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Yeah, same here, but the doc says my hormones are all out of what because of my weight because of the improvement in my cycles restarting, also I don't have the hair around my chin or belly as much as I used to. I have to wait until Feb before the dr will do anything else other than the weight loss programme for me :(
> 
> Am half considering making an appointment to see a different dr though ...

i would if i was you:hugs: my docs here wont even bother checking me so ive given up here will defo get help in germany have you ever tried macca? that balances the hormones out i love that stuff too lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't tried Macca hun ...

Feeling a bit :grr: Just told Mum I was going to book in with the other dr and she said I should go to my normal one. And when I got upset and frustrated she asked me what I was crying for because I'd done nothing towards it in 2 months :cry:

I know I've put weight on, but a little support from my family wouldn't go amiss :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I haven't tried Macca hun ...
> 
> Feeling a bit :grr: Just told Mum I was going to book in with the other dr and she said I should go to my normal one. And when I got upset and frustrated she asked me what I was crying for because I'd done nothing towards it in 2 months :cry:
> 
> I know I've put weight on, but a little support from my family wouldn't go amiss :cry:

my family arent suportive neither hun its ur body so ur choice what you do:hugs: you should give macca a try worked wonders for me even works on ben lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel completely cack and don't want to eat at all now ...

I've been skint the past couple of months, haven't been able to afford fresh fruit, veggies etc, and my pma has just gone out the window, which has stopped me wanting to get out there and exercise :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I just feel completely cack and don't want to eat at all now ...
> 
> I've been skint the past couple of months, haven't been able to afford fresh fruit, veggies etc, and my pma has just gone out the window, which has stopped me wanting to get out there and exercise :(

this is your pma and il give you mine too if i have to
 



Attached Files:







baby-name.jpg
File size: 123.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: :hugs: thank you hun x

I'm mainly angry at myself ... because I was doing so well, almost lost 2 stone, bet I'm back down to a stone and a half, if not less ... 

Im half considering putting a pic of a cute baby as a screensaver and seeing if that helps to give me a bit of a boost ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: :hugs: thank you hun x
> 
> I'm mainly angry at myself ... because I was doing so well, almost lost 2 stone, bet I'm back down to a stone and a half, if not less ...
> 
> Im half considering putting a pic of a cute baby as a screensaver and seeing if that helps to give me a bit of a boost ...

lol i have that as mine a really cute baby with bright blue eyes:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've changed my desktop pic to one of me holding my cousin's little girl

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs330.snc3/29110_420295213335_601243335_5294798_8196861_n.jpg

I think having a cry has helped get it out of my system too ...

Still dreading tomorrow, it's making me feel :sick: at the thought of getting back on the scales


----------



## Sparklegirl

aaawwww what a cute pick hun :cloud9:.
i know how u feel just had a +pos ov test a few days ago,only to start bleeding today :cry:
im sooooooo fed up already :hissy:
will keep u in my prayers :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can anyone tell me if its just me that thinks this is ridiculose!

girl on my fb is also on this forum well she had her baby days ago and has already fobed him off on her mum for the night just so she can sleep:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wtf: omggggg why would someone do that?

however tired you get, a newborn baby I know I wouldn't want to part with at all :wacko:

So sorry you started bleeding already Sparklegirl :(

I'm feeling a bit more positive, seem to have my pma creeping back up ... just need to refocus on this dratted diet lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wtf: omggggg why would someone do that?
> 
> however tired you get, a newborn baby I know I wouldn't want to part with at all :wacko:
> 
> So sorry you started bleeding already Sparklegirl :(
> 
> I'm feeling a bit more positive, seem to have my pma creeping back up ... just need to refocus on this dratted diet lol

thats exactly what i thought its the first few sleepless nighs that are hard yeh but its also bonding time and id KILL for that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparklegirl said:


> aaawwww what a cute pick hun :cloud9:.
> i know how u feel just had a +pos ov test a few days ago,only to start bleeding today :cry:
> im sooooooo fed up already :hissy:
> will keep u in my prayers :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

sounds like a lp defect or what ever its called lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I feel so sorry for that baby now ... only a few days old and already being palmed off :grr:

I just don't get it ... I'd die to have a baby, and I certainly wouldn't let anyone have them overnight until he / she is at least over 36 months old, depending on how well they were with separation anxiety


----------



## Scamp

I'd never do that :nope: Tempted to ask who so I can be nosey!

I'm on fb if anyone wants to add me btw? (though, I hardly go online tbh) 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=856475720

But obv no one mention b&b or ttc!

Sorry about the bleeding hun :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cry: I feel so sorry for that baby now ... only a few days old and already being palmed off :grr:
> 
> I just don't get it ... I'd die to have a baby, and I certainly wouldn't let anyone have them overnight until he / she is at least over 36 months old, depending on how well they were with separation anxiety

same maybe the odd hour or 2 but not all night wish i could fall preg so easyly and just palm them off when i get tired


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'd never do that :nope: Tempted to ask who so I can be nosey!
> 
> I'm on fb if anyone wants to add me btw? (though, I hardly go online tbh)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=856475720
> 
> But obv no one mention b&b or ttc!
> 
> Sorry about the bleeding hun :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

just added you again no mentioning bnb or ttc lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> same maybe the odd hour or 2 but not all night wish i could fall preg so easyly and just palm them off when i get tired

not the palming them off part hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://www.facebook.com/xobutterflyy#!/profile.php?id=654664517 my fb if anyone wants to add lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> same maybe the odd hour or 2 but not all night wish i could fall preg so easyly and just palm them off when i get tired
> 
> not the palming them off part hun :hugs:Click to expand...

nope never no matter how tired i got as i know ben would help out if got too tired


----------



## EmmyReece

my fella would be the same, and my brother and his gf ... they'd always take them for an hour or so to let me have some sleep ... but they'd never expect me to leave my baby/babies with them overnight ... it just doesn't seem right to me :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> my fella would be the same, and my brother and his gf ... they'd always take them for an hour or so to let me have some sleep ... but they'd never expect me to leave my baby/babies with them overnight ... it just doesn't seem right to me :(

no same my mum says grandma is a grandma shes done her part raising us 2 she doesnt need more sleepless nights at her age


----------



## EmmyReece

lol she's got a very good point ... my mum says the same ... but I wouldn't leave my babies with mum overnight even if she insisted cos of her being disabled ...

really wish it was this time tomorrow, I need this weigh in out of the way


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol she's got a very good point ... my mum says the same ... but I wouldn't leave my babies with mum overnight even if she insisted cos of her being disabled ...
> 
> really wish it was this time tomorrow, I need this weigh in out of the way

dnt stress over it just gota rememebr if it is up everyone has slip ups wouldnt be human if we didnt you now have the pma back and you will loose it (weight) again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to my beddybies im pooperd and gonna watch a film with ben no doubt il fall asleep lol night ladies x


----------



## Scamp

Night hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... I think it's nerves more than anything ... and I know deep down that however much weight I've put on, I can always lose it again ... I've done it once, I can do it again :thumbup:

I did an ovulation ticker type thing, and apparently my ov should be around 18th December, just after we come back from London :) would be nice if it did happen cos we'd be back all relaxed and happy after being away for a few days


----------



## EmmyReece

night night hun :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

*night night ladies *


----------



## loubylou88

CAN U ADD ME PLEASE!!! im seeing FS end of month and determined to get BFP by christmas!!!! be a lovely christmas to my family lol xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies. big temp dip for me this morn so now awaiting the witch landing


----------



## Sparklegirl

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies. big temp dip for me this morn so now awaiting the witch landing

dont dive up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sparklegirl said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies. big temp dip for me this morn so now awaiting the witch landing
> 
> dont dive up hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

im ok with it i ovlated thats the main thin and if i keep on with the soy my cycles will improve even more


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so sorry your temp has dipped hun, but glad you're looking at it in a positive way about your cycles ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: so sorry your temp has dipped hun, but glad you're looking at it in a positive way about your cycles ...

at least seing the fs i know il have help to maintain the pregnancy as i have a bicornuate uterus makes it very hard to maintain


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

will keep my fingers crossed for you hun 

:dust:


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone.

What you all doing today?

xxx


----------



## Scamp

loubylou88 said:


> CAN U ADD ME PLEASE!!! im seeing FS end of month and determined to get BFP by christmas!!!! be a lovely christmas to my family lol xxx

Hey hun,
Will add you now

xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

can i join you ladies! Hubby isnt home from the falklands yet but hes home in 12 days and the second he comes home we're getting baby making! i sooo hope i get a bfp for chritmas!!!


----------



## Scamp

Zarababy1 said:


> can i join you ladies! Hubby isnt home from the falklands yet but hes home in 12 days and the second he comes home we're getting baby making! i sooo hope i get a bfp for chritmas!!!

I'll add you now hun 

xx


----------



## Scamp

I've got my clomid scan booked for Tues 23rd :happydance::happydance:
We are going to be :sex: every 2 days from Sat (day 7)

xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

idsont think af is too far away for me been cramping like hell today and have tacky cm


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs: hun Keep with the PMA
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Big :hugs: hun Keep with the PMA
> xxx

you know what im full of pma today i know this isnt my month but i also know my hormones are behaving as for the first time since i was about 16 ive come out in a bad break out of spots:haha: means my hormones are back and doing what they shoulc thanks to my magic macca and soy


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm full of pma today, I've started the day off well with regards to my diet, going to nip into Morrissons on the way back from weigh in and get some fruit and maybe some of the eat smart ice cream :thumbup:

3 nights left of taking soy ... looks like I'm gonna need to be doing opks while we're away in London if my ticker is anything to go by. And I've figured out that I should ovulate on or around the 18th december, and then 12th feb for the following cycle if they stay at 56 days lol ... would be amazing to get a valentines conception, I can dream can't I lol? :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

Erm ... scrap that ... it looks like I ovulate while we're away in London on our first night there :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm full of pma today, I've started the day off well with regards to my diet, going to nip into Morrissons on the way back from weigh in and get some fruit and maybe some of the eat smart ice cream :thumbup:
> 
> 3 nights left of taking soy ... looks like I'm gonna need to be doing opks while we're away in London if my ticker is anything to go by. And I've figured out that I should ovulate on or around the 18th december, and then 12th feb for the following cycle if they stay at 56 days lol ... would be amazing to get a valentines conception, I can dream can't I lol? :cloud9:

haha youl ov on my 25th bday:haha:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Erm ... scrap that ... it looks like I ovulate while we're away in London on our first night there :rofl:

Haha thats very lucky. Looks like you won't be leaving the hotel :winkwink:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just counted down 24 days from today and yep, it's ovulation on our first night in London on the 10th, rather than the 18th, don't know where I got the 18th from :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: we'll be leaving the hotel, I've got loads of shopping to get in :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've just counted down 24 days from today and yep, it's ovulation on our first night in London on the 10th, rather than the 18th, don't know where I got the 18th from :wacko:

lol ok not my bday then mines 18th


----------



## Scamp

I do feel really positive at the moment. Trying to push the doubts away

I hope this time is it for us all! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed girlies 

I wanna get today out of the way though so I know what I'm dealing with weight wise, but not feeling anywhere near as bad as I did yesterday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

af just landed


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so sorry hun ... but in a good way your body is doing what it's meant to do thanks to macca and soy ...

Has it shortened your cycle at all?

Fingers crossed for you for next cycle sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs:
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: so sorry hun ... but in a good way your body is doing what it's meant to do thanks to macca and soy ...
> 
> Has it shortened your cycle at all?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you for next cycle sweetie :hugs:

yeh it very much has 136 days to 49 days:happydance: gonan take soy again this cycle but up it to 4 tabs see if ov wll come earlyer im predicted a bfp from xmas day conception or bfp on xmas day lol by psycic star


----------



## EmmyReece

who's psychic star hun? does she have a website?? I had one by Gail and she predicted a feb conception for me, so am really hoping she's right if I don't get it sooner ...

Yeah upping the dose might bring ov on sooner :) let us know how you get on with that hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> who's psychic star hun? does she have a website?? I had one by Gail and she predicted a feb conception for me, so am really hoping she's right if I don't get it sooner ...
> 
> Yeah upping the dose might bring ov on sooner :) let us know how you get on with that hun :hugs:

psycic star is on ebay i love her! have had constant email contact with her since she awnsers any questions or worrys i have she sees a lill girl late december conception and a lil biy a few yrs later she even picked up on all my chemichals what at the time i wasnt sure if they were

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pregnancy-Co...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item19bdfcc0b1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

v tearfull atm just found out cheepest day we can get our flight to germany is december 15th in the evening:cry: so i miss out on both my bday on the 18th and xmas and new year with my family and wont see them until ben can drive and then will only be a few days:cry: havent left home before and im such a mummys girl


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh I might have to go for one of her readings ... :)

Am off for a couple of hours, need to go get changed ready for the drs - am still in my pjs :blush:

Will update as soon as I get back x x


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> v tearfull atm just found out cheepest day we can get our flight to germany is december 15th in the evening:cry: so i miss out on both my bday on the 18th and xmas and new year with my family and wont see them until ben can drive and then will only be a few days:cry: havent left home before and im such a mummys girl


Oooohhhh hun :(

:hugs:

Are there no other companies you can fly with?

Hope your hubby will make a huge fuss of you if you can't alter the dates :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> v tearfull atm just found out cheepest day we can get our flight to germany is december 15th in the evening:cry: so i miss out on both my bday on the 18th and xmas and new year with my family and wont see them until ben can drive and then will only be a few days:cry: havent left home before and im such a mummys girl
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh hun :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Are there no other companies you can fly with?
> 
> Hope your hubby will make a huge fuss of you if you can't alter the dates :hugs:Click to expand...

just gets more and more expensive the closer it gets to xmas hes buying me a blackberry as a joint anniversary, xmas, bday gift lol


----------



## Scamp

Is there anyway some of your family can fly out on your birthday to see you for a few days hun?


Emmy hun, would you be able to make me another siggy when you get chance? :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Is there anyway some of your family can fly out on your birthday to see you for a few days hun?
> 
> 
> Emmy hun, would you be able to make me another siggy when you get chance? :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

no non of them have passpoets my mm just said we will do my bday before hand like i used to do as a kid lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Of course I can hun ... pm me the piccies you want me to use and the theme you'd like and I'll get it done tonight for you :thumbup:

Talk to you all when I get back :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Aw its a nice idea to celebrate before.

:flower: Erm, something girly looking again with a pink, purple and black theme (like on my profile) Thanks babe :hugs: Hope the Drs go okay

xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so bored today got some siggy ticker reqests to catch up with and may do myself a new one as nowt else to do lol


----------



## Scamp

Pictures xxx
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









127.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









047.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scamp

Oh, with their names Tash, Scamp and Princess under each baby. (In that order)

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not long been back, have spent half an hour on the kinect and feel all yukky and sweaty now ...

Well the drs went fine, I haven't lost any weight, but more importantly I haven't actually put any weight on at all since my last appointment :wohoo:

Walked into mum's room and she asked how things had gone. So I said about not putting anything on, and all she could say was "well you know what you need to do now ...." and left it at that. No well done, no I'm really pleased for you. Of course my mum couldn't muster the enthusiasm to give me a bit of encouragement when she knows how shite I've been feeling about it all. :cry:

How's everyone doing this evening?


----------



## Scamp

Well done hun. That is really good, esp considering you've been craving stodgy food :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep ... I'm really pleased with myself to be honest, just wish mum could muster up a bit of encouragement :grr:

Got another appointment next tuesday, so fingers crossed I'll have lost some by then :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Not long been back, have spent half an hour on the kinect and feel all yukky and sweaty now ...
> 
> Well the drs went fine, I haven't lost any weight, but more importantly I haven't actually put any weight on at all since my last appointment :wohoo:
> 
> Walked into mum's room and she asked how things had gone. So I said about not putting anything on, and all she could say was "well you know what you need to do now ...." and left it at that. No well done, no I'm really pleased for you. Of course my mum couldn't muster the enthusiasm to give me a bit of encouragement when she knows how shite I've been feeling about it all. :cry:
> 
> How's everyone doing this evening?

ah ignore ur mum thats really good to not put any on you will show her and you will do it by showing her a prego scan!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks guys, you're so brill ...

Chris says I should just tell her from now on that everything has gone fine but not give her any specifics. 

The nurse is made up that I've had another visit from af, and she was really chuffed that my ticker says I should ov during our trip to London. She was really pleased for me :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok ... I've just had a reading off Sandra lol ...

She says I'll either conceive or find out in January that I'm pregnant (ooohhh what if I'm lucky and conceived in London, as af will be due again on 1st January lol), and will have a very healthy little boy. She says he's going to be a very big baby almost 10lbs yikes!!!! He's going to love his cuddles and being picked up and will be a complete mummy's boy she says.

She says I need to stop putting myself under so much pressure and that I need to stop pushing myself too hard. She also says there is a lot of joy coming into my life and that I just need to let it in :wacko:

She's picked up on a feeling of emptiness inside me at the moment and that she sees me feeling lost like I'm not sure what I want or where I'm going. I'm apparently looking for direction and I need to look inside myself for this.

She's also picked up on family arguments :wacko: and that someone has annoyed me. There's going to be more contact with a male family member (now this is pretty spooky because my uncle is looking at moving closer to us and I haven't actually mentioned it to anyone on here yet lol).

Completely different gender to Gail's prediction, but aiming towards early next year as well ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Ok ... I've just had a reading off Sandra lol ...
> 
> She says I'll either conceive or find out in January that I'm pregnant (ooohhh what if I'm lucky and conceived in London, as af will be due again on 1st January lol), and will have a very healthy little boy. She says he's going to be a very big baby almost 10lbs yikes!!!! He's going to love his cuddles and being picked up and will be a complete mummy's boy she says.
> 
> She says I need to stop putting myself under so much pressure and that I need to stop pushing myself too hard. She also says there is a lot of joy coming into my life and that I just need to let it in :wacko:
> 
> She's picked up on a feeling of emptiness inside me at the moment and that she sees me feeling lost like I'm not sure what I want or where I'm going. I'm apparently looking for direction and I need to look inside myself for this.
> 
> She's also picked up on family arguments :wacko: and that someone has annoyed me. There's going to be more contact with a male family member (now this is pretty spooky because my uncle is looking at moving closer to us and I haven't actually mentioned it to anyone on here yet lol).
> 
> Completely different gender to Gail's prediction, but aiming towards early next year as well ...

sandra was totaly off for me said i was into aliens etc lol non suprisingly she was wrong and so was gail and jenny the only one my cycles are falling in line for is psycic star


----------



## EmmyReece

the 10lb part has me a bit worried :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

wouldn't surprise me if it was wrong though ... but there was a lot that she seemed to pick up on which was quite spot on for me ... going to order one from the psychic star lady :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just ordered a reading by Psychic Star off ebay :D

Took me a while to figure out my paypal account is already linked :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've just ordered a reading by Psychic Star off ebay :D
> 
> Took me a while to figure out my paypal account is already linked :blush:

lol i love her


----------



## EmmyReece

how long did it take for your reading to come back hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> how long did it take for your reading to come back hun?

ermm i cant remember lol i think she was quite fast tho


----------



## angi120

Count me in, il be testing on Saturday


----------



## EmmyReece

I am seriously ready to cry ... I don't know what's going on with me ...

I took my 3rd dose of soy last night and this morning when I wake up I've got brown discharge :(

Don't know if it means af is on her way back to me already, or if it's ib (which I very much doubt it is). But I don't know what to do about the soy, should I carry on taking it or stop, just in case :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I am seriously ready to cry ... I don't know what's going on with me ...
> 
> I took my 3rd dose of soy last night and this morning when I wake up I've got brown discharge :(
> 
> Don't know if it means af is on her way back to me already, or if it's ib (which I very much doubt it is). But I don't know what to do about the soy, should I carry on taking it or stop, just in case :wacko:

stop taking it hn and seriously try get urself to a better doc as there is sumin not right there thats not just a weight thing


----------



## EmmyReece

okies hun :(

I'm so fed up ... can't even manage a full 5 days of soy :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> okies hun :(
> 
> I'm so fed up ... can't even manage a full 5 days of soy :grr:

forget your mum and anyone else this is your body nobody elses you need to get it sorted for 1. piece of mind and 2. to get that sticky bubby


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... 

just so frustrating, cos it felt like everything was falling into place for me finally ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how old are you emmy if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## EmmyReece

26 hun ... I know it's still kinda young to be stressing :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> 26 hun ... I know it's still kinda young to be stressing :blush:

no its not but i do think you need to try get a better doc who will run tests on you or if that failed save up on go private i dont believe our your cycle problems are to due with weigh my sister is a big girl has norm al periods and has been preg more then once all being ended in mc and eptopic but thats not my point fobbing u off for weight is a joke. my friend on ehre hdegwitch sam lives in wales when ttc she was told she was in early menapause ermm wrong as she know has a 6 week old beautiful lil girl


----------



## EmmyReece

they're the best health centre in the area ... but the last dr I saw is the only female one they have, and she did all my blood work and everything came back clear, sent me for scans and they came back clear ... the only thing that seems to have worked is the weight loss because I didn't have af for 7 months when I was at my heaviest :(

the other dr is on annual leave atm, so when he gets back I'll book in with him and get him to re run all the tests


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> they're the best health centre in the area ... but the last dr I saw is the only female one they have, and she did all my blood work and everything came back clear, sent me for scans and they came back clear ... the only thing that seems to have worked is the weight loss because I didn't have af for 7 months when I was at my heaviest :(
> 
> the other dr is on annual leave atm, so when he gets back I'll book in with him and get him to re run all the tests

yeh but are you actualy having proper af hun froom what you say you just have a very late af spotting type thing?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it's just spotting, the dr reckons it'll get heavier as I lose more weight ... but I'll get a second opinion and see what the other one says when he gets back from annual leave


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it's just spotting, the dr reckons it'll get heavier as I lose more weight ... but I'll get a second opinion and see what the other one says when he gets back from annual leave

you should try macca hun it balances out the hormones and may bring af on properly for you


----------



## EmmyReece

where would I get it from hun? just googled it and it came up with horny goat weed :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> where would I get it from hun? just googled it and it came up with horny goat weed :wacko:

https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/vmchk/maca.html this is where i get mine and i take 6 tabs a day


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: thanks hun

truely is magical stuff i love it even ben takes it to help nthe bedroom :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ...

I won't have done any damage taking just 3 days worth of soy, or will I? I'm a bit worried now that that's what caused the discharge this morning :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> I won't have done any damage taking just 3 days worth of soy, or will I? I'm a bit worried now that that's what caused the discharge this morning :(

not one cycle no hun maybe for mths at a time it could of


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :hugs: 

I was a bit scared then :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

see my problem is irregular af what seems to be settling down thanks to soy n macca, but i do think i have pcos. pus i have a bicornuate uterus witha septate down the center so if eggys implant in wrong area they have no chnace of sticking


----------



## EmmyReece

I thought I had pcos too until everything came back clear ... will see what my other dr says

it's crazy the things we have to go through so we can get ourselves a baby when other people seem to find it so much easier :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I thought I had pcos too until everything came back clear ... will see what my other dr says
> 
> it's crazy the things we have to go through so we can get ourselves a baby when other people seem to find it so much easier :(

NOBODY ever said it would be this hard they never said would be easy neither but when we get there it will be so so so worth it


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... even when we're throwing up because of morning sickness, or having another blood test, or we can't see our feet because of our bellies, we'll be sooooo greatful for what we've got :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep ... even when we're throwing up because of morning sickness, or having another blood test, or we can't see our feet because of our bellies, we'll be sooooo greatful for what we've got :cloud9:

yep and we can tell our babies how much they were wanted and mean it unlike accidental pregnancys my mum has so much trouble had 6 children but only 2 of us lived martin emily steven and my twin sister victoria all died at birth non of us went full term i was 6 n half weeks early but she says me and my older sister emma are miricles even if pains in the arses:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i justmade up a new group if any of you ladies would liek to join me lol i know pre xmas isnt gonna be me lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/464375-team-may-not-easy-ride-but-so-worth.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

that's what I'm looking forward to most, being able to tell them exactly how much they were wanted :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

[QUOTEangi120;7785901]Count me in, il be testing on Saturday[/QUOTE]

Will add you now hun
xx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> i justmade up a new group if any of you ladies would liek to join me lol i know pre xmas isnt gonna be me lol
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/464375-team-may-not-easy-ride-but-so-worth.html

I'll join if its okay? :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

me too...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

of course lol no need to ask:flower:


----------



## Scamp

How is everyone today? 

Still waiting for more bfp!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I had about 10 minutes of brown spotting earlier, but it's stopped ... 

I think I won't be taking more soy this cycle until I've had chance to get a second opinion from another dr ... would have loved to have finished the whole 5 days of soy ...

How about you hun?


----------



## Scamp

I know its annoying hunnie, but you will get there eventually. What tests have they done for you?

Yeah I'm okay. Bored out of my mind lol

xxxx


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies!

Feeling really fed up today as AF has got me AGAIN!!!!

Just so fed up and down

Come on we need another BFP one of you lovely ladies has to get one soon x


----------



## Scamp

Sorry af got you hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> I know its annoying hunnie, but you will get there eventually. What tests have they done for you?
> 
> Yeah I'm okay. Bored out of my mind lol
> 
> xxxx

They've done blood tests and scans ... is there anything else they can test for me? I know there's a hsg, but I thought that had to be done after an appointment with a fs :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA really sorry af got you :(

:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Nope don't think so hun. They'll do loads more tests when you see the fs. Do you know when they'll refer you?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

They'll refer me in feb I think ... but the fs won't do anything for me cos of my weight :cry:


----------



## Scamp

You're doing really well with losing weight so try not to worry :hugs: 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: 

I've done brill, and going to continue to do so ... I'm just scared they'll turn me away :(


----------



## Scamp

Hii everyone,
How are you all? Where you upto in your cycles?

We must have some more bfp?! 

I'm soo bored. Signed off work sick for a week and I'm going insane. I miss work already and its only been 3 days!

xx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I've done brill, and going to continue to do so ... I'm just scared they'll turn me away :(

I don't think they will hun. If anything they'll see if they can help you. :hugs:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

how's things today hun?

I've been doing more xmas shopping lol ... just waiting on quite a few more parcels being delivered :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Good thanks hunnie, watching a bit of tv.

How are you? 
You got much left to buy?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Still got Chris' mum, Chris' dad, his brother, his brother's gf, one of her girls, his nan and grandad, two of our friends, my mum, my brother and my cousin's boyfriend left to buy for.

Like I said in the other thread we're hoping for an extra addition to be buying for next year, keeping my fingers crossed so so so tight.

But, we have decided that when we get our new house, we're going to get ourselves a fur baby ........... we've decided on an ikkle black lab puppy :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Aww labs are gorgeous. I used to have one called Ruben. He lived till about 17, we got him from the vets my mum worked at and he'd been so badly mistreated :cry: He was petrified of anyone, used to wee himself when we went near him. He has scars all over him. :cry: And he was soo skinny, it was awful. 
But after a few months he was the most loving dog in the world! I'll find a picture 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww the poor thing :cry:

Chris has always grew up with labs, his mum and dad have a black one called Sam and a choccy one called Ben, and I've always wanted a labrador, plus I trust them with babies ... the only trouble we had with Ben and Sam when my friend brought her baby round was that they nicked her dummies :rofl:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2568/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2273859_7219499.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Aint he beautiful!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v249/199/39/856475720/n856475720_2913217_9664.jpg

And this is him on the sofa with my best mate (and ex)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v249/199/39/856475720/n856475720_2913259_6199.jpg

xx


----------



## Scamp

Aw they are gorgeous

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww he's so so so cute :)

this is Ben from when me and Chris first got together

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v78/140/83/601243335/n601243335_90197_9435.jpg

look at the size of him from this summer :wacko:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs093.snc1/4677_111672758335_601243335_2803879_2754953_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs601.ash2/155359_10150092062953336_601243335_7163023_3508254_n.jpg

he's like a big brown bear :D


----------



## Scamp

Aw gorgeous!

x


----------



## mamadonna

just to update your first page put me down for an :angel:


----------



## Scamp

Will do hun, sorry to hear that :hugs:

x


----------



## mamadonna

thank you it happened at the end of oct but havent had a chance to update every1


----------



## EmmyReece

so sorry to hear that mamadonna :( :hugs:


----------



## LindsayA

So sorry mamadonna
xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

mamadonna im soooooooooo sorry :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:

I had one last reading, not having anymore now :blush:

Psychic Star has been the 3rd person to predict a healthy baby girl conceived in feb next year ... fingers crossed I'll be proving them all right [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good mornign ladies how are you all today? its bloomin freezing outside gonna have to get me some wam clothes when i go primark next week heeh


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't ventured outside yet lol ... I daren't 

I've just had toast and a mug of hot choccy for brekkie yummmmm :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I haven't ventured outside yet lol ... I daren't
> 
> I've just had toast and a mug of hot choccy for brekkie yummmmm :D

i havent neither just looking ou the window makes me shiver lol we are due snow and ice next week apparently


----------



## EmmyReece

:huh: already??

Nooooooooooooo :rofl:

Where abouts in the uk are you hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :huh: already??
> 
> Nooooooooooooo :rofl:
> 
> Where abouts in the uk are you hun?

according to the news yeh lol im in milton keynes concrete cows and roundabouts:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

we're due snow on Wednesday :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> we're due snow on Wednesday :dohh:

as long as now snow on the 15th herr or germany il be happy im already scared of flying witthout adding snow and ice to the equation let alone the new terrorist threats in germany:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

I don't want it to snow so much that the train lines from Crewe to London are closed when we're meant to be going down to London lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> I don't want it to snow so much that the train lines from Crewe to London are closed when we're meant to be going down to London lol

when do you go? argh rather you then me lol i HATE london too busy and crowded went to primark on oxford street and nearly fainted it was that hot was like a cattle market:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

we go on the 10th december for 4 nights :)

I've always wanted to go when the lights have been turned on and do some Xmas shopping. Plus I'm kinda hoping it'll be our last proper break away just me and Chris :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we go on the 10th december for 4 nights :)
> 
> I've always wanted to go when the lights have been turned on and do some Xmas shopping. Plus I'm kinda hoping it'll be our last proper break away just me and Chris :blush:

get lots of bedding in:winkwink: lol im due to ov on my bday if my cycle is same as last one so if my mil stays out the bedroom we will be getting some loving on lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:winkwink: lots of early nights lol

I'm going to go all out the next few cycles, if Psychic Star is right and my body is getting ready for conception then I'm really keeping everything crossed for february :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :winkwink: lots of early nights lol
> 
> I'm going to go all out the next few cycles, if Psychic Star is right and my body is getting ready for conception then I'm really keeping everything crossed for february :D

nooooooooooooo you cant keep everything crossed lol you need to get babba in some how :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

well not everything crossed :blush: :haha:

I just can't believe her timing, it came through to me just as I needed it most, I was so upset last night until it came through...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> well not everything crossed :blush: :haha:
> 
> I just can't believe her timing, it came through to me just as I needed it most, I was so upset last night until it came through...

the best thing is you can email her with any worries and questions and she replies i did the saime to gail a few mths ago as my af hadnt been and her prediction had passed and she tole me she cant give me anythign else . i maild psycic star asking if she still sees my december bfp due to my irrregular cycles etc and she replied with this
*Hi Lindsey , Sorry to hear that your cycles misbehaving , I do still go with December , so lets wait until then to see what happens , I do know how it feels when you see other people around you falling pregnant so easily , I have been through all this myself and when I did come to terms with the probability of never having children , I did become pregnant but unfortunately miscarried at 14 weeks , after that it just never happened again for me , so believe me I do know what you are going through , I am now 47 and stopped counting days at the age of 32 because in my heart of hearts I had a feeling I would not become pregnant , its not an easy thing to do and maybe I should have tried the ivf options but just couldnt take any more heartaches and didnt want the whole baby wanting , taking over my every waking moment , I said in the end if its meant to be then it will be , but I do now have regrets that I should have taken every option but now I cant turn back the clock ,,, the reason I tell you this is because I want you to take everything into consideration if December doesnt come to you , as you know spirit cannot always give an exact date but I really do believe and I have been shown you holding children so dont give up  but I do see December I really do xx*


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww :(

That's so sweet of her ...

I wrote back to her earlier and said a proper thank you, as the one I wrote to her last night was just gobbledegook :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I need to do an opk ... I'm starting to get EWCM already :huh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I think I need to do an opk ... I'm starting to get EWCM already :huh:

what cd are you?


----------



## EmmyReece

If I go from the day I first started spotting I'll be cd14 today ... I didn't start taking soy until cd 8 as af was a pain in the backside stopping and starting ... :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> If I go from the day I first started spotting I'll be cd14 today ... I didn't start taking soy until cd 8 as af was a pain in the backside stopping and starting ... :wacko:

i dont think would be yet if you havent long taken soy but you never know hun:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I didn't think it would be either ... going to do an opk this afternoon and see what comes up :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I didn't think it would be either ... going to do an opk this afternoon and see what comes up :thumbup:

i need to buy some opks yoiu just reminded will have to pick some up on friday


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'll need some more too ... going to order some more on Monday morning:)


----------



## Scamp

Morning every one :hugs: 
How are you? 

I still can't walk and I'm getting pissed off now! I'm not someone who can sit around and do nothing! 

Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Morning every one :hugs:
> How are you?
> 
> I still can't walk and I'm getting pissed off now! I'm not someone who can sit around and do nothing!
> 
> Xx

why can you not wwalk i think i missed something lol


----------



## Scamp

Lol, I damaged a tendon in my foot, every time I walked it felt like I'd broken my toe. I'm supposed to be doing full rest and not use my foot at all but I hate doing nothing! 
Off work sick as well which I really hate doing. I'm aloud up to 3 weeks but hoping to be able to walk enough on Monday. Half a week is more than enough!! 
Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Lol, I damaged a tendon in my foot, every time I walked it felt like I'd broken my toe. I'm supposed to be doing full rest and not use my foot at all but I hate doing nothing!
> Off work sick as well which I really hate doing. I'm aloud up to 3 weeks but hoping to be able to walk enough on Monday. Half a week is more than enough!!
> Xx

oh owch! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am sooooooooo bored


----------



## EmmyReece

Same here :( we've got the xmas films on but the one I really wanna watch isn't due on yet, another hour or so until it starts


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Same here :( we've got the xmas films on but the one I really wanna watch isn't due on yet, another hour or so until it starts

 i can't be botherd to watch tv lol still sat in my jim jams contemplating making myself a new siggy but dunno if can be botherd lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... I just done an opk and the teensiest faint line is there ... going to test again later this afternoon and then do one each afternoon until I get a positive


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ... I just done an opk and the teensiest faint line is there ... going to test again later this afternoon and then do one each afternoon until I get a positive

eeek hopefully u gonna ov nice n early


----------



## EmmyReece

it's mega faint ... have just ordered some more opks from ebay cos have got 7 left I think, so more than enough for over the next few days :D


----------



## Scamp

I'm really bored now. I was naughty and did some housework and now my foot is in agony :dohh:
What channels are the xmas films on?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

movies 24 :D Christmas Do Over is coming up later this afternoon, it's fab :happydance:

:dohh: hope your foot feels better soon hun x


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun.
Movies 24, is that on sky? We got rid of the movies from ours 'cos it was costing too much :dohh:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww yeah its on Sky :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Gutted, ah nevermind. Will have to find something else to do
The very catalogue just came, gives me something to do for a hour :thumbup:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: I love looking through catalogues at Xmas ...

when we were little we'd sit with mum and we'd go through the catalogue, and we'd have to pick something on every single page :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive been sat lokking at my bit of pma for the day lol my buggy cant wait to have a bump and buy it then push babba around in it
 



Attached Files:







bugg1.jpeg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









buggy.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhh wow that's beautiful hun ... :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Ohhhhh wow that's beautiful hun ... :cloud9:

i love it hehe either that colour for a girl it even says i love to shop on it hehe or red and cream for boy that has an english flag on it:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww where did you find them hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww where did you find them hun?

in germany we went into toys r us and went upstairs to the babies r us section as i wanted to see a specific pram saw it and hated it then fell in love with these as much more sturdy :cloud9: they are called babywelt riva air


----------



## EmmyReece

It's sooooo cute ... I've spotted these ones :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







29.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 2









43.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> It's sooooo cute ... I've spotted these ones :cloud9:

i think ive seen them about they look nice n sturdy seen alot of kapp3 ones too lol


----------



## EmmyReece

knowing me I'll change my mind on the design when the time comes, but I love that sort of design ... I can't wait for it to happen :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> knowing me I'll change my mind on the design when the time comes, but I love that sort of design ... I can't wait for it to happen :cloud9:

ive got everything picked out lol names room design cot furniture haha just need a baba now


----------



## Scamp

All of those are so cute :cloud9:

I like these 

I've got my fingers crossed for twins
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41IzpIeHIDL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

And if not twins then

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17801/main_l.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> knowing me I'll change my mind on the design when the time comes, but I love that sort of design ... I can't wait for it to happen :cloud9:
> 
> ive got everything picked out lol names room design cot furniture haha just need a baba nowClick to expand...

Lol so have I :dohh:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got names picked out too :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> knowing me I'll change my mind on the design when the time comes, but I love that sort of design ... I can't wait for it to happen :cloud9:
> 
> ive got everything picked out lol names room design cot furniture haha just need a baba nowClick to expand...
> 
> Lol so have I :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...




EmmyReece said:


> I've got names picked out too :blush:

 we are having allysa rose for a girl and noah joseph for a boy:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so tempted by this ikkle dress, but I don't wanna tempt fate ... it's from Next :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 3.png
File size: 111.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

Chloe Grace Wright or Logan Grainger Wright ... we decided on Chloe Grace because if we do have a girl then her initials will match Chris'


----------



## Scamp

Dylan Errington for a boy
Or Imogen Errington for a girl :cloud9:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm so tempted by this ikkle dress, but I don't wanna tempt fate ... it's from Next :cloud9:

i already have a bag FULL of baby cloths lol we always pick things up in the sales


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwww I love your name choices Scamp and lindsey :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I've never been tempted to buy anything as of yet, but this jumper dress might win me over to be honest ... it'll be the only thing I do buy if I give in, I'd go mad and buy lots and lots of stuff :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Oh I've really had to stop myself buying stuff! 
All I have got so far is a pregnancy book, just so I know what to expect :shrug::blush:

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is lituraly a hand full of the bag of cloths we have lol
https://picasaweb.google.com/100725867907934084660/Clothes#


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww that jumper and jeans set is so cute, the winnie the pooh stuff, and the daddy's princess t shirt :cloud9: it's all beautiful hun ...

if I got a pregnancy book I think it would completely get Chris' hopes up :blush:


----------



## Scamp

I've got it on my phone so Mike doesn't see :haha: He does know I'm reading it though and he also knows starting from tomorrow we are :sex: every other day!
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwwwww that jumper and jeans set is so cute, the winnie the pooh stuff, and the daddy's princess t shirt :cloud9: it's all beautiful hun ...
> 
> if I got a pregnancy book I think it would completely get Chris' hopes up :blush:

we got it all in the sales hehe. ben cant wait to buy pregnancy books


----------



## Scamp

Thats the book I've got btw, Its very good!

https://www.bellylife.com/


----------



## EmmyReece

I try and keep it from Chris, but I think he can tell when I get very frisky that it's around about ovulation time :blush:

I think when we're in a house and I can put my books where I want to I'll buy a pregnancy book to read in bed at night lol :)


----------



## Scamp

Haha I'd be rubbish at keeping it to myself so I tell Mike in advance exactly what days we need to :sex: So he doesn't go the pub that night. And erm, so he doesn't have any 'alone fun' :blush:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bens the one that tells me when im ment to be doing the deed haha


----------



## EmmyReece

lol

I might put Chris on a promise during february :sex: every other night :rofl:

I'm gonna relax about it all over the next couple of months or so, I'll still be going for it, but am hoping feb will be our month like these 3 readers seem to think :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just posted on my blog for the frst time in months giving me some pma


----------



## Scamp

I'm so worried :cry:
I've just realised I'm on cd8 now and we can't :sex: until monday. Does that mean I could miss it? :cry: I know thats still early but I think some people ov early on clomid
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'm so worried :cry:
> I've just realised I'm on cd8 now and we can't :sex: until monday. Does that mean I could miss it? :cry: I know thats still early but I think some people ov early on clomid
> x

when do yoiu normaly ov?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've bookmarked your blog :)

I'm so glad you've got some pma hun :hugs:

I really enjoy talking through names etc with you guys, it's great to have people to share it with. As much as Chris wants a baby as much as I do, he doesn't really get involved on the emotional side of things lol :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

I'm not sure. My cycles are completely irregular 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

have you done an opk yet hun? and as lindsey says when do you normally ov?


----------



## EmmyReece

double post :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'm not sure. My cycles are completely irregular
> xx

 like me then lol ermm id say ul be fine monday only a few days away


----------



## Scamp

I haven't got any left and Mike is working late so can't nip into town :cry:
xx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. My cycles are completely irregular
> xx
> 
> like me then lol ermm id say ul be fine monday only a few days awayClick to expand...

Thanks hun. true, I really hope so. Mike tried to :sex: last night but I said we couldn't cos we need to save the :spermy: :dohh:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I reckon you'll be ok too hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you 

I'm such a worrier :blush:

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've bookmarked your blog :)
> 
> I'm so glad you've got some pma hun :hugs:
> 
> I really enjoy talking through names etc with you guys, it's great to have people to share it with. As much as Chris wants a baby as much as I do, he doesn't really get involved on the emotional side of things lol :hugs:

ben gets involved then gets bored as i go on and on and on ttc has stolen my sanity


----------



## EmmyReece

it's taken mine too :blush:

I just want it, and I want it now ... I swear if I didn't have this place I wouldn't know what to do :(


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I really enjoy talking through names etc with you guys, it's great to have people to share it with. As much as Chris wants a baby as much as I do, he doesn't really get involved on the emotional side of things lol :hugs:

Same here. Mike likes talking about it but he worries if I mention it to much. 

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben talks about it and he rubs my belly and says we will get there etc he even takes my temp if i dont wake up lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is exactly the same lol

I've spent the afternoon looking at baby things :blush:

We've spotted a gorgeous pink man utd babygrow, Chris is desperate to buy it :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> ben talks about it and he rubs my belly and says we will get there etc he even takes my temp if i dont wake up lol

awwwwww what a sweetheart :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Just bought myself two lots of opks :happydance: Will get here by Tuesday so just got to keep my fingers crossed I don't ov to early

Going to make my cards to tell mum and my sister I'm pregnant. Will take a while to make so might as well!

xxx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> ben talks about it and he rubs my belly and says we will get there etc he even takes my temp if i dont wake up lol

That is so sweet :cloud9:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just had to stop myself from bidding on a babygrow on ebay :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've just had to stop myself from bidding on a babygrow on ebay :blush:

the way i see it buying thing is manifesting and manifesting is good :thumbup: its all ppsoitive thoughts towards what you want


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is scared I'll buy loads of things and it won't happen ... :(

Though he has promised me if I see that jumper dress in Next while we're in London I'm allowed to buy it :cloud9:

Scamp, I wish I was more creative, I'd love to do something like that to tell people I'm pregnant :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Chris is scared I'll buy loads of things and it won't happen ... :(
> 
> Though he has promised me if I see that jumper dress in Next while we're in London I'm allowed to buy it :cloud9:
> 
> Scamp, I wish I was more creative, I'd love to do something like that to tell people I'm pregnant :)

 il prob end up just calling my parents lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably be at my mum's when I test so she'll probably hear the screams :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'll probably be at my mum's when I test so she'll probably hear the screams :rofl:

lol id be at my mil's will prob end up dropping the test in the toilet


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

I can't wait for the day when it happens :cloud9:

I think it might be the one time I invest in a digital test :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I can't wait for the day when it happens :cloud9:
> 
> I think it might be the one time I invest in a digital test :haha:

same as me lol and it will be a german test lol so will say "schwanger" hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

Schwanger lol ... I wanna see piccies when it happens lol

Gonna do another opk at 6.00 :)


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies just been catching up on your convo this pm!

We have talked about all sorts of names but in my job lots of names have stigma attached and i couldn't have them so trying to think of names i have never had in my class is hard!


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you got any names thought up yet hun?


----------



## LindsayA

i like Joshua and Freya but DH is always saying random names, he just come out with them when we not even talking about it!
Will see i try not to think too much about it as it will make me want it even more then i do now if that is possiable?????


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LindsayA said:


> Hello ladies just been catching up on your convo this pm!
> 
> We have talked about all sorts of names but in my job lots of names have stigma attached and i couldn't have them so trying to think of names i have never had in my class is hard!

i have the same alot of names i used to like i dont any more due to certain little angels at the nurserys ive worked in


----------



## EmmyReece

LindsayA said:


> i like Joshua and Freya but DH is always saying random names, he just come out with them when we not even talking about it!
> Will see i try not to think too much about it as it will make me want it even more then i do now if that is possiable?????

:hugs: I know what you mean x x x

I've just updated my siggy lol ... trying to remind myself that it'll all be worth it in the long run :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Aw, my little brother is called Josh :thumbup:

Done two cards, will post a pic in a min. They are only my tests I think. I can change stuff to them but let me know what you all think?
I've got 4 to make yet and these two are me playing around with ideas.

Hows the xmas film Emmy?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I loved it :blush:

I'm in the front room now listening to cheesy music and the budgies are going crazy :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Lol

Anyone watching x factor tonight?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know yet ... will see how I feel ... last week's left me a bit emotional after listening to Matt :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i havent really watched x factor this year


----------



## EmmyReece

It put me off when they didn't put Gamu through :(


----------



## Scamp

Its been good I think this year. Gamu was good but I agree she shouldn't of gone through tbh

xx


----------



## Scamp

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/004.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/005.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/007.jpg
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/006.jpg

What do you think?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww they're fab hun :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :hugs:

What do you make of the colour schemes? 
Still not sure if i'll use these if they are just tests. 

Got one for Mum and step day, Dad and step mum, my sister and Mikes parents to make for yet

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I really like the colour schemes :thumbup:

Do you have any silvery metallic paper you could use down the side of the yellow one? I love sparkly stuff lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/004.jpg
> https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/005.jpg
> https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/007.jpg
> https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/006.jpg
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> xx

they are cute!


----------



## Scamp

Haha yep i've got all sorts of papers and materials :thumbup:

I'm wanting to put a poem on the inside as well :shrug:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww yeah, that'd be so cute :D


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :hugs:

You doing much? I'm about to go make my curry for one, woo :roll:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

not doing much at all ... debating on whether to get started on my dirty dancing fitness dvd, but I've got tummy ache ... so not sure :shrug: lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

brrr its cold!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's cold here too :(


----------



## EmmyReece

this opk is ever so slightly darker than the last one ... it's still negative, but the line is clearer in a shorter amount of time ... should my lh be working it's way up this soon after taking soy? :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> this opk is ever so slightly darker than the last one ... it's still negative, but the line is clearer in a shorter amount of time ... should my lh be working it's way up this soon after taking soy? :wacko:

jsut means the hormones are gearing up


----------



## Scamp

I miss drinking wine :cry: lol I really fancy a bottle of wine right now

Its freezing here as well! Lovely and warm in the house and with my curry mmm.

Mike rang cos I'd text him about the days and worrying so he said 'I'll sort you out after poker tonight' Haha he's so romantic :haha:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

okies ... :thumbup:

going to test everyday at about 6.00pm and see if it builds up :)

I didn't actually think soy would work for me the first time round :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe does anybody remember this kids programme or is it just me? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5jfaBg3T-Q


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: Scamp ... what a romantic guy you have there ...

I don't remember that programme lindsey :( I was into bertha, pidgeon street etc :blush:

I just tried the fame workout dvd and I can't do it, it moves on too fast for me :(


----------



## Scamp

Lol isn't he!

Nah don't remember that hun. Do you remember the skeleton kids program? It started with something like 'in a dark house, in a dark room' I loved that one

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Lol isn't he!
> 
> Nah don't remember that hun. Do you remember the skeleton kids program? It started with something like 'in a dark house, in a dark room' I loved that one
> 
> xx

funny bones hehe yeh used to be scared of it lol


----------



## Scamp

That was it! :happydance:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

We used to watch that too ... what about the raccoons?


----------



## Scamp

No don't remember that, what was it about?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> We used to watch that too ... what about the raccoons?

ohh yeh racooons and ducktales hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> No don't remember that, what was it about?
> 
> xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXsjzcC4Jdw


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I have dogtanian on dvd :blush:

I've decided that when I have children and they're old enough to watch it I'll be buying them dvds of all the old cartoons I used to watch lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I have dogtanian on dvd :blush:
> 
> I've decided that when I have children and they're old enough to watch it I'll be buying them dvds of all the old cartoons I used to watch lol

i just said same to ben lol our programes were sooooo much better ive justbeen sat singing to raggy dolls lol


----------



## EmmyReece

yep they were loads better ... Charlie Chalk, Family Ness etc ... they'll defo be watching them

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1HpflnHdnY


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yep they were loads better ... Charlie Chalk, Family Ness etc ... they'll defo be watching them
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1HpflnHdnY

haha loved that family ness:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB3K7eFFXHE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu0o6u1VmGE

:cloud9: loved these


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what about this one lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLS5kML9MG0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB3K7eFFXHE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu0o6u1VmGE
> 
> :cloud9: loved these

wn at the bottom of the garrdenn benether the birds and the beess there lived a lota lil peopleee they call the poddington peassss lalal


----------



## EmmyReece

ahhhh I thought wackaday was fab ... I met Timmy Mallet when I was in uni ... I was too star struck to actually say anything other than "my mum used to fancy you"

:blush:


----------



## Scamp

No I don't remember any of those. But I was only born in '89 so maybe I'm a little too young.
Do you remember Are you afraid of the dark, sabrina the teenage witch and Kenan and Kel?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I remember Sabrina, but I never watched the other two :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> No I don't remember any of those. But I was only born in '89 so maybe I'm a little too young.
> Do you remember Are you afraid of the dark, sabrina the teenage witch and Kenan and Kel?
> 
> xxx

whoo loves orange soda? kkkkelll loves orange sodaaa, is it trueeee ummmhummmmm i do i do i doo ooooo lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: my fella says that to this day lindsey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was always watching tv as a kid lol sabrina teenage witch, sister sister, hey arnold, ren n stimpy im sure theres more lol oooh rugrats!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what about this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4BQxpXYPk8 lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: makes me wonder sometimes why they changed tv so much ... the old classics were exactly that ...

I used to remember getting up early to watch The Herbs and Parsley The Lion :blush:


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> No I don't remember any of those. But I was only born in '89 so maybe I'm a little too young.
> Do you remember Are you afraid of the dark, sabrina the teenage witch and Kenan and Kel?
> 
> xxx
> 
> whoo loves orange soda? kkkkelll loves orange sodaaa, is it trueeee ummmhummmmm i do i do i doo ooooo lolClick to expand...

Hhahaha yess that's it. I loved that

xx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> what about this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4BQxpXYPk8 lol

I used to love that as well!

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am disgusted ladies really am why is it so easy for ppl to get preg then decide they dont think they want a ababy
https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/1...abortion-website-vote-abort-healthy-baby-boy/


----------



## Scamp

That is awful :nope:
xx


----------



## sianyld

lindseyanne said:


> i am disgusted ladies really am why is it so easy for ppl to get preg then decide they dont think they want a ababy
> https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/1...abortion-website-vote-abort-healthy-baby-boy/


Its absolutely disguisting isnt it! wat is wrong with people, i just dont get it :nope: :growlmad:!!! 
how u gettin on ladies?? xxx


----------



## Scamp

I know, we go through everything to have our babies :nope:

Good thanks hun, how are you?

xx


----------



## sianyld

Im good thanx babe, turned 27 today!!! AARRGHH!! times flying by lol

Hope tues goes well 4u babes xxx


----------



## Scamp

Happy birthday hun :hugs::happydance::kiss: You had a good day?

Aw thank you :) I'm getting nervous. Don't know what I'll do if things don't go okay this month, i've really got my heart set on it being this month.


xxx


----------



## sianyld

Thanks hun! yeah had a lovely day thanx, went shopping with OH to Bristol and got spoilt lol.. we also had a private scan today to check on LO, all is well.

I am wishing u lots of luck and :dust: and dont give up hope as Fx'd it could very well be ur month xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> i am disgusted ladies really am why is it so easy for ppl to get preg then decide they dont think they want a ababy
> https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/1...abortion-website-vote-abort-healthy-baby-boy/

:cry: that is bloody damn right cruel ... :grr:

There's us girls here who are so desparate for a baby, if she doesn't want to keep her little boy, then give him up for adoption, to a family that will love him the way he deserves :cry:


----------



## Scamp

sianyld said:


> Thanks hun! yeah had a lovely day thanx, went shopping with OH to Bristol and got spoilt lol.. we also had a private scan today to check on LO, all is well.
> 
> I am wishing u lots of luck and :dust: and dont give up hope as Fx'd it could very well be ur month xxx

Glad you had a good time hun. Great news that all is well :thumbup: :happydance: So so happy for you babe

Thank youu :cloud9: I'm doing all I can this month. Mike is rubbish at taking his zinc though :dohh:
Luckily he said he won't drink to much so we can start trying when he finishes at poker tonight. 

xx


----------



## sianyld

Thanks scamp! :)

My mike cant even take tabs at all! unless they r dissolvable in water, tried to get him to take zinc and the poor sod just heaved! 

good luck hun and have lots of fun :sex: :) xx


----------



## Scamp

Aw bless
Haha thank you. Gonna be late before he gets home

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris decided we have got to dtd every other night until either af arrives or a bfp does :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

I like his thinking! Thats what we're doing, I'm sure Mike is gutted that he gets :sex: every other day :haha:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:haha: Chris is snoring his head off now

Dtd then rolls over to go to sleep :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

:rofl:
Have to admit its always me that does that :blush: I turn over and can be asleep in minutes. Mikes left lying there waiting for a hug
x


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'm bursting for the loo but trying to hold off :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Haha bless. You kept your legs and bum in the air as long as poss? 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: until I got cramp, still lying down atm ...

Poor Chris is gonna be so tired by the time feb comes around :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Lmao. Think I heard somewhere that 20 minutes is more than enough :thumbup: I've got about 2 hours till Mike finishes poker and I'm really not in the mood :wacko: :blush: 

Your both going to be knackered! Sex is the best exercise I reckon!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

it might help me shed some more weight then :rofl:

I'm trying to find some xmassy pjs to wear on xmas eve, I've spotted a pair of reindeer ones so far :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Lol. It actually did for Mike. When we first moved in together, he lost loads. When his parents asked how he managed it he didn't know what to say :haha: Think the smile on his face said it all!
Aww, that'll be sweet
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: what did his parents say to that?


----------



## Scamp

Haha nothing luckily, and I werent there or I would of gone bright red :haha:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I was the same earlier ... Mum decided to blurt out in front of my brother and his gf that me and Chris needed to get babymaking so she can buy lots and lots of stuff from ebay ...

I went bright red, mumbled something about it being the wrong time of the month and left the room :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Haha bless you:haha:
My mum asked if I was pregnant infront of my 17 yr old brother and when I said I wasn't she asked why. I just went bright red and said we didn't have sex at the right time lol. 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol Mum's really don't think sometimes :rofl:

mine has been trawling through ebay looking at all the cutesy xmassy outfits and babygrows. I don't think me and Chris are going to need to buy much when it does finally happen lol


----------



## Scamp

My mum is just the same! Can be really nice though, we were never close when I was younger and I didn't speak to her for years so I love being close to her now :thumbup:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I fell asleep :blush:

If I wasn't so scared of it not happening I'd let her buy stuff from ebay as and when she spotted it cos she's so excited already lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today? i for once slept in lol my temps are so high this cycle compared to begining of last mon th


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm good thank you hun, how about you?

I woke up to the kittens pulling one of the xmas trees down :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm good thank you hun, how about you?
> 
> I woke up to the kittens pulling one of the xmas trees down :rofl:

xmas tree already? lol


----------



## EmmyReece

we've just put them in place, mum has one in her room, one in the hall and one in the front room :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we've just put them in place, mum has one in her room, one in the hall and one in the front room :rofl:

gosh thats alot of trees lmao


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: yep ... mum loves her xmas trees


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: yep ... mum loves her xmas trees

lol we are going to get a real on when we fly over to germany

i messegged psycic star yesterday to let her know how myc cycles going etc and got reply back again
*
Hi Lindsey , thats good news to hear , I hope you to are keeping well , I have been busy here in Wales as I am helping out on a farm at the moment and it is quite cold now , I will be thinking of you in December and will send positivity to you xx*


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww she's so lovely hun :)

I'd love a real Xmas tree, they smell so lovely. I've told Chris we'll have a real one next year :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Awwww she's so lovely hun :)
> 
> I'd love a real Xmas tree, they smell so lovely. I've told Chris we'll have a real one next year :D

id rather fiber optic one lol but ben wants a real tree


----------



## EmmyReece

mum has fibre optic trees ... they're really pretty ... :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> mum has fibre optic trees ... they're really pretty ... :D

ben is an old fasiond guy when comes to xmas lol so we gota have real trees even tho il prob be sneezing my head off lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish it was this time next year, so that if my readings do come true that I've got my little babba and can do loads of shopping on ebay :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I wish it was this time next year, so that if my readings do come true that I've got my little babba and can do loads of shopping on ebay :cloud9:

me too if my reading came true id have baby end of sept and be able to spoil him/her with clothes and toys and id be such a proud mummy:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep ... mine would be a late october (if early) or november baby :cloud9:

:rofl: watch me come back from London with lots of baby stuff :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Yep ... mine would be a late october (if early) or november baby :cloud9:
> 
> :rofl: watch me come back from London with lots of baby stuff :blush:

there is no harm in it its just all positive mental attitude


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'll be keeping it hidden from mum, just so she doesn't get excited ...

I really do want that little jumper dress from next :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I'll be keeping it hidden from mum, just so she doesn't get excited ...
> 
> I really do want that little jumper dress from next :D

ifr i had my camera atm id show you the bag full of stuff i have lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I have to admit, I do love the stuff that you showed us yesterday :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I have to admit, I do love the stuff that you showed us yesterday :D

managed to ind the camera lol this is our bag ull o clothes both girl and boy lol and my ave lil pair o shoeseys and lil outit for a boy:haha::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04341.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC04343.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC04344.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC04345.JPG
File size: 126.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scamp

Morning girls :kiss:
How are you?

I'm still in bed lol, lazy I know but waiting for the water to heat back up so I can get a shower. Got an extra thick pillow under my bum :haha:
Mikes left for work so all on my own again!
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg those shoes are gorgeous :D

I think I will buy that dress if I spot it in 0 - 3 months :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Morning girls :kiss:
> How are you?
> 
> I'm still in bed lol, lazy I know but waiting for the water to heat back up so I can get a shower. Got an extra thick pillow under my bum :haha:
> Mikes left for work so all on my own again!
> xx

:rofl: what time did he get back last night?


----------



## Scamp

Those clothes are gorgeous :thumbup: Loving the little shoes!
x


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :kiss:
> How are you?
> 
> I'm still in bed lol, lazy I know but waiting for the water to heat back up so I can get a shower. Got an extra thick pillow under my bum :haha:
> Mikes left for work so all on my own again!
> xx
> 
> :rofl: what time did he get back last night?Click to expand...

About 2ish. He came 2nd in poker :happydance:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i love them hehe way i see it its gonna be or a baby of ours that we WILL get so no harm in having stuff for him/ her we are gonna decorate a nursery when we get our own flat too lol and as il be classed high risk pregna ncy wont be able to do too much any way when i am preg lol


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I defo see where you're coming from ... espescially with the decorating a nursery :)

Chris is one of those people that is very, very scared of tempting fate. And I have to keep him in mind when I walk round the shops otherwise I'd probably have everything ready now. I try and tell him sometimes that it's easier to buy now as and when we have spare money lol, but he's one of those people that always says "what if?"


----------



## Scamp

I worry about tempting fate as well. That's one reason why I haven't bought anything lol. I know its silly :haha:
 
What you both doing today?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Yeah I defo see where you're coming from ... espescially with the decorating a nursery :)
> 
> Chris is one of those people that is very, very scared of tempting fate. And I have to keep him in mind when I walk round the shops otherwise I'd probably have everything ready now. I try and tell him sometimes that it's easier to buy now as and when we have spare money lol, but he's one of those people that always says "what if?"

so am i lol but i needed the pma so ben started buying lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I worry about tempting fate as well. That's one reason why I haven't bought anything lol. I know its silly :haha:
> 
> What you both doing today?
> 
> xx

sneezing my head off lol prob gonna tidy up if i can drag my bum away from the laptop :haha: what about you?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've done some more xmas shopping on ebay today :blush:

Having another lazy day :blush:

I need some pma, so I do think I'll get the dress from Next :winkwink:, I was also looking at a hypnobirthing book on ebay, so am thinking of buying that too lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've done some more xmas shopping on ebay today :blush:
> 
> Having another lazy day :blush:
> 
> I need some pma, so I do think I'll get the dress from Next :winkwink:, I was also looking at a hypnobirthing book on ebay, so am thinking of buying that too lol

hypno birthing?


----------



## Scamp

Haha erm laptop all day prob. Still not supposed to be walking. I just know I'll end up spending a few hours cleaning :haha:

I wanted to get a hypno birthing book as well. But I am soo cynical I just can't see how it'll help when we're pushing a baby out of that tiny hole :blush:
Might give it a try, all the stories I've read on here are very positive

xx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> I've done some more xmas shopping on ebay today :blush:
> 
> Having another lazy day :blush:
> 
> I need some pma, so I do think I'll get the dress from Next :winkwink:, I was also looking at a hypnobirthing book on ebay, so am thinking of buying that too lol
> 
> hypno birthing?Click to expand...

https://www.hypnobirthing.co.uk/ xx


----------



## Scamp

Have you both seen this?

I love it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APEEHSHqYok&playnext=1&list=PL8CDE4151ECF4682E&index=15


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that's what made me want to look into it too Scamp ... there's so many positive stories on here about it :)

I also want to consider a water birth too, I can be in the most horrendous pain, but if I get in a warm (not boiling) bath, it instantly soothes it for me :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Have you both seen this?
> 
> I love it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APEEHSHqYok&playnext=1&list=PL8CDE4151ECF4682E&index=15

Yeah I saw it :D thought it was brill, wonder what they'll sing tonight :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

havent really seen x factor this year but that was good i gota go out in the cold blah!


----------



## Scamp

I'd love a water birth as well.

Have you both thought who you'd like as your birthing partners? I want Mike and my mum. Hopefully my mum can help and give me guidance


xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'd love a water birth as well.
> 
> Have you both thought who you'd like as your birthing partners? I want Mike and my mum. Hopefully my mum can help and give me guidance
> 
> 
> xx

id like my mum there but ben says thats not normal plus it would depend if mum could get over to germany so no doubt will just be ben who il prob hurt lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't have mum because of her disability ... so I think it'll just be Chris with me to be honest. The only problem is he hates seeing me in pain and he's rubbish at showing emotion or not behaving like an idiot when something stresses him out, so I can honestly see me chucking him out of the room.

Depending on my brother's gf's attitude during my pregnancy (when I get pregnant) I'd possibly consider having her in with me ...


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> id like my mum there but ben says thats not normal plus it would depend if mum could get over to germany so no doubt will just be ben who il prob hurt lol

I'll probably end up hurting Chris too :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah. I wanted two people so if one does my head in I can send them away lmao.
I really think Mike will be great. He hates seeing me in pain but I think he'll do whatever he can to help.
xx


----------



## Scamp

Lol and oh yes I plan on squeezing Mikes hand so tight so he can see how much it hurts :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

is anyone else excited that this could (and hopefully should) be their last Xmas just them and their partner?

I'm really excited, and even though I know there's over a year until next Xmas, I can't wait :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Lol and oh yes I plan on squeezing Mikes hand so tight so he can see how much it hurts :haha:

:haha:ive already done that to ben hahah im like that flying have a tighti grip on his hand the whole journey haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl:
> 
> is anyone else excited that this could (and hopefully should) be their last Xmas just them and their partner?
> 
> I'm really excited, and even though I know there's over a year until next Xmas, I can't wait :wohoo:

hell yeh cant wait to have babys first christmas outfits and baubles for the tree and what not


----------



## Scamp

:rofl:

Yeah, I'm really hoping we'll have a little one this time next year :cloud9:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've spotted so much baby's first xmas stuff that I want :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I Just wrote out a silly little poem lol

Dear santa
I know im all grown up now 
and havent wrote to you in years
but please could you make come true 
the wish i have this year
i don't want no boxed up preasents
wraped up with preety bows
i don't want a stocking that is ready to overflow
all i want for christmas is baby of my own
id love to have a special gift
two dark pink lines for me
and please make it so i can leave my husband
a BFP test under the tree


----------



## Scamp

Yeah :cloud9: Every time I see stuff for the nursery I say thats what we're having!
x


----------



## Scamp

That's lovely hun :cloud9:
x




lindseyanne said:


> I Just wrote out a silly little poem lol
> 
> Dear santa
> I know im all grown up now
> and havent wrote to you in years
> but please could you make come true
> the wish i have this year
> i don't want no boxed up preasents
> wraped up with preety bows
> i don't want a stocking that is ready to overflow
> all i want for christmas is baby of my own
> id love to have a special gift
> two dark pink lines for me
> and please make it so i can leave my husband
> a BFP test under the tree


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: that poem is beautiful hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

'reet, I'm off for a shower. 
Speak to you both soon :hugs:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> 'reet, I'm off for a shower.
> Speak to you both soon :hugs:
> xx

me too gota get ready to go town need to get me my balnce active gel before af ends


----------



## EmmyReece

okies :hugs: have a brill afternoon :)

I'm watching a book on hypnobirthing on ebay. I'm not bidding more than £2.50 though :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is the place il be having my baba lol you can translate the page with google 
https://www.kliniken-essen-mitte.de...fe/geburtshilfe/die-geburt/geburtsraeume.html


----------



## EmmyReece

omg that place looks beautiful :cloud9:

I'd love to have my baby there :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omg that place looks beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> I'd love to have my baby there :)

hey do accupnucture and all sortes for pain relieff


----------



## EmmyReece

I really don't want needles lol ... obviously I'll have my blood tests etc, but, I'd love to manage on just gas and air :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I really don't want needles lol ... obviously I'll have my blood tests etc, but, I'd love to manage on just gas and air :blush:

i know for a fact il be bad lol i struggle with my af pains some days make me feel so sick and hihot


----------



## Scamp

I'm back. My foot really hurts now :cry:

I've got a tin of fox's wonders and I plan on eating them all today :haha:

That place looks so nice!
I'll just being a Leighton hospital lol. And I'm not sure I'll manage on just g&a but I'll try!

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'm back. My foot really hurts now :cry:
> 
> I've got a tin of fox's wonders and I plan on eating them all today :haha:
> 
> That place looks so nice!
> I'll just being a Leighton hospital lol. And I'm not sure I'll manage on just g&a but I'll try!
> 
> xx

im glad il be there lol mk hospital is cack such bad reputaion


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I'd be in leighton hospital too if we were still in cheshire ... fingers crossed I don't go into labour while we're visiting his parents next year :rofl: 

lmao the way I'm talking now anyone would think I was already pregnant :rofl:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies!

How is everyone doing?

We just got back from a weeks holiday in the canaries, it was lush! I am 13DPO today, so think I will test tomorrow morning! We have a FS appointment on Tuesday so fingers crossed that I can cancel that!


----------



## Scamp

Lmao I know yeah, but nothing wrong with a bit of PMA
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed for tomorrow morning TaNasha :D

Only 2 hours left on that book and I'm the winning bidder so far :wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

Welcome back hun.
Very jealous! You get any pictures?
FX for you then hun
xx



TaNasha said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> We just got back from a weeks holiday in the canaries, it was lush! I am 13DPO today, so think I will test tomorrow morning! We have a FS appointment on Tuesday so fingers crossed that I can cancel that!


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish we could go away somewhere warm ... I think we'll go back to Turkey not next year, but the year after :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I won that hypnobirthing book ... can't wait for it to arrive so I can have a nosey :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I won that hypnobirthing book ... can't wait for it to arrive so I can have a nosey :D

waheyy!:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not going to open the parcel when it arrives though until we go back to ours ... if my mum saw the book she'd think we'd have cause for celebration :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm not going to open the parcel when it arrives though until we go back to ours ... if my mum saw the book she'd think we'd have cause for celebration :rofl:

:haha: yeh she would im feeling very pma today have my balance active so can dtd and not worry about infection again wooop


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

my pma is sky high too :blush:

I can't wait for my bfp :D


----------



## Scamp

We all have really good PMA this month! Its fab!

Haha I'm so bored. Just started a thread in general chatter about B&J ice cream :dohh:

What you been upto today?

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance:
> 
> my pma is sky high too :blush:
> 
> I can't wait for my bfp :D

me neithe come christmas time next yeaar we will all have a baba


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> I won that hypnobirthing book ... can't wait for it to arrive so I can have a nosey :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay
Let me know how it is when you've read it. Nearly finished the book I'm on so I'll read another Cathy Glass then I'll buy another pregnancy book

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:D it's brilliant ... I can't remember the last time I felt this good about everything ...

My only whinge is that I may have to wait until feb :rofl:


----------



## TaNasha

Lets see if this works, i am not very good with adding photos!

Emmy Turkey is lovely aswell!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2219.JPG
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 7









DSCN2447.JPG
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 7









DSCN2216.JPG
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCN2482.JPG
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7









DSCN2259.JPG
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay
> Let me know how it is when you've read it. Nearly finished the book I'm on so I'll read another Cathy Glass then I'll buy another pregnancy book
> 
> xxx

will do hun ... the one I've got does seem to have some good reviews on amazon :thumbup:

it's gotta be worth a try if it means I don't have to have as many needles :blush: 

Though I have to admit that I would happily have a million needles if it meant I could get my bfp and a healthy baby :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

love the piccies TaNasha

we went to turkey last year and I would happily go again :D we stayed in marmaris and had the most amazing time ever :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

omg I have spotted the most adorable outfit on ebay :cloud9:

I've put it on my watch list, but I think I might bid ... omg I want it soooooo much

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture1-4.png


----------



## TaNasha

Very cute Emmy!

I cant wait to go babyshopping! I have been tempted to buy something so many times, but i keep telling myself i need to wait untill i am actually pregnant


----------



## Scamp

Pics look gorgeous hun :thumbup:
Are you on fb? Don't think I've got you on there. 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=856475720 Thats me but obv don't mention ttc or b&b

I know what you mean about needles Emmy, I hate them but will have a million of them if it means a healthy baby!

XX


----------



## TaNasha

just added you Scamp, and offcourse no mentioning ttc!

If anyone else wants to add me I´m Natasha de Bruyn..


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> omg I have spotted the most adorable outfit on ebay :cloud9:
> 
> I've put it on my watch list, but I think I might bid ... omg I want it soooooo much
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture1-4.png

Awwww :cloud9:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

that is sooooooooooo cute emmy:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

at the moment it's at 0.99p and £3.00 postage ... I'm soooo tempted to bid :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> at the moment it's at 0.99p and £3.00 postage ... I'm soooo tempted to bid :blush:

go on:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's got about 20 hours left, so I'll keep it on my watch list and see what happens before bidding :blush: 

the good thing is, it's unisex sooooooo could always be used for a girl or a boy :D

just done another opk and another faint line this afternoon ... it's taking a while to get darker, but it's getting there


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it's got about 20 hours left, so I'll keep it on my watch list and see what happens before bidding :blush:
> 
> the good thing is, it's unisex sooooooo could always be used for a girl or a boy :D
> 
> just done another opk and another faint line this afternoon ... it's taking a while to get darker, but it's getting there

lol yep i was just sat saying to ben technicly we wouldnt need to find out sex of baby as everything we have chosen more or less other then the purply pram is unisex


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd want to know so I could refer to my bump by their name lol :blush:

:blush: must stop looking at baby stuff on ebay :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'd want to know so I could refer to my bump by their name lol :blush:
> 
> :blush: must stop looking at baby stuff on ebay :blush:

lol i have bookmarked my fave shopes babymarkt.de being one of them hehe


----------



## TaNasha

I also wont be able to wait to find out the sex! but i think we will keep that to oursleves and then surprise everyone once the baby is born!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TaNasha said:


> I also wont be able to wait to find out the sex! but i think we will keep that to oursleves and then surprise everyone once the baby is born!

i know il give in and find out lol just so can buy the pinks and blues hehe


----------



## Scamp

Its lucky I don't have an ebay account :haha:

I do love looking at the mother care website :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Scamp

I'll try to find out the sex asap, won't be able to help myself!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

my poor fella really is gonna be knackered by the time feb comes around, :sex: every other day after af lol, looking at baby stuff on ebay, me going on about it :rofl:

I might feel relaxed, but I'm also very, very excited :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Its lucky I don't have an ebay account :haha:
> 
> I do love looking at the mother care website :cloud9:
> 
> xx

I go on there loads and add everything to the basket that I like :blush:

Normally ends up being about £300 worth of stuff each time :rofl:


----------



## TaNasha

i love those little animal outfits! and i saw the cutest christmas outfit! guess ill have to wait untill next year to buy it though/ hopefully i will have a baby to fill it then!


----------



## Scamp

Haha I do that! But for some reason the basket saves so I have to empty it again :dohh:
x



EmmyReece said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Its lucky I don't have an ebay account :haha:
> 
> I do love looking at the mother care website :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> I go on there loads and add everything to the basket that I like :blush:
> 
> Normally ends up being about £300 worth of stuff each time :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## EmmyReece

I've decided that if for some reason I don't get a bfp (which the way Im going Im hoping its very unlikely) anything that I do buy I'll probably give to my cousin for her new baby that's on the way :(

I don't really want to have to consider that it might not happen ... but it's a possibility ...

Still not going to let it ruin my pma though :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Nooo Keep with the pma hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've bid £3 on that sleepsuit thing :blush:

I couldn't resist it ...

Now how do I hide it from Chris if I win it?? :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Tell him its a pressie for him that he can't have yet. Its not exactly a lie :haha:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh now that's a brill idea for how I tell him ... wrap it up and wait for him to open it :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Yep. That's how you could tell him your pregnant? Put the test with it and wrap it up :thumbup:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

what a brill idea ...


----------



## Scamp

:thumbup:
xx


----------



## gem1985x

Hey girls good to see this thread on the go again , still no Christmas BFP! waing on af was due yest but got a bfn yest and today with first responce tests . :( 

Hope your all ok !


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have such a headache tonight


----------



## Scamp

gem1985x said:


> Hey girls good to see this thread on the go again , still no Christmas BFP! waing on af was due yest but got a bfn yest and today with first responce tests . :(
> 
> Hope your all ok !

Hey hun,
How are you? 
Got got any signs that af is coming? 

xx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> i have such a headache tonight

Aw hun, you had any paracetamol?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

gem1985x said:


> Hey girls good to see this thread on the go again , still no Christmas BFP! waing on af was due yest but got a bfn yest and today with first responce tests . :(
> 
> Hope your all ok !

:hugs: so sorry it was bfn hun ... give it a few more days and if no af test again

Scamp ... I think your idea is fab :thumbup: I'm gonna have a camera at the ready for the day he can open it all :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i have such a headache tonight
> 
> Aw hun, you had any paracetamol?
> xxClick to expand...

yeh but not touching it i think its a stress headache i often get them due to my dyslexia


----------



## gem1985x

hey scamp , Its been over a year since I had a proper af , due to decapeptyl injection (endo). Had to take provera to induce a bleed . been charting and it looks like im 14dpo. boobs been sore and I'm crabbit ! lol felt crampy for last few days but nothing yet! got my consultant tomorrow for my endo so will ask her what she thinks ! I hate the waiting game tho ! x


----------



## Scamp

Ahh, is a stress headache like a pressure headache? I seem to get them daily but the Drs said I just don't drink enough water :dohh:

Haha good idea Emmy, you've gotta out the pictures on here!

xx


----------



## LindsayA

Helloo ladies!

What you been doing today?

I have been to meet Pepper Pig! Went with my frind and her 2 year old, she was really exited for the hour we had to Q but when she got next to Pepper she was scared think it was a bit big! Was nice though!

Got loads of work to now for work tomorrow but would rather be on here


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh yeah defo :thumbup:

I'm feeling so impatient, I want it now :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

gem1985x said:


> hey scamp , Its been over a year since I had a proper af , due to decapeptyl injection (endo). Had to take provera to induce a bleed . been charting and it looks like im 14dpo. boobs been sore and I'm crabbit ! lol felt crampy for last few days but nothing yet! got my consultant tomorrow for my endo so will ask her what she thinks ! I hate the waiting game tho ! x

Ahh. At least the consultant can advise you. 
Still not out hun until witch arrives! Fx for you
xx


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhhh yeah defo :thumbup:
> 
> *I'm feeling so impatient, I want it now* :rofl:

Lmao I know the feeling

xx


----------



## Scamp

I'm in such a good mood, trying to dance but can't 'cos my foot :haha:
Listening to this, not heard it in ages but its still a great song lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UFIYGkROII


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hey hun,
Aw sweet :)

I'll swap you lol, I'm missing work so much! 

xx


LindsayA said:


> Helloo ladies!
> 
> What you been doing today?
> 
> I have been to meet Pepper Pig! Went with my frind and her 2 year old, she was really exited for the hour we had to Q but when she got next to Pepper she was scared think it was a bit big! Was nice though!
> 
> Got loads of work to now for work tomorrow but would rather be on here


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'm going to do some zumba tonight, got some videos lined up on youtube ...

This one has me in stitches ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZJ4l-hTkcs


----------



## Scamp

Omg the girl in pink is AMAZING, I couldn't stop watching her! 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

try watching the bald guy in the background :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Lol yeah. The women with curly hair as well, bless she isn't very good. (but still a lot better than I'd be:haha:)
x


----------



## EmmyReece

our local gym doesn't do zumba, so I'm going to attempt to do it through youtube :rofl:

can't wait for the zumba game for kinect to come out


----------



## Scamp

Yeah. Have you got Kinect? I'm waiting for Mike to get it so I can buy sports games on it!!
xx


----------



## LindsayA

I had to get up and have a go but i was on the squeeky floor board lol!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no way i could do that lol cant follow dirsections but looks fun


----------



## LindsayA

was good but my house not big enough!!!!
Just looked if my gym do Zumba and they do but at 1pm i am at work:cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've got the kinect Scamp :thumbup:

the only game I've got so far is dance central, waiting for them to release some new songs for it cos I'm not keen on some of them, but love the game, think its fab :D


----------



## Scamp

I can't wait for Mike to get it :thumbup:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm soooo tired ... need to persuade myself to eat something, probably going to have soup again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh my gosh i wish i was rich lol and i hope i have a girl! how cute is this https://www.kindermoebelparadies.de...oenigliche-Kutsche::271.html?referer=babywelt


----------



## EmmyReece

omg, that is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:

would love to have a nursery that looked like that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> omg, that is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> would love to have a nursery that looked like that

me to lol im dream shopping


----------



## Scamp

When I imagine the nursery that's what it looks like :thumbup:

Or a jungle theme for boys

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably do that tonight ... I need some pma as fb is full of my cousin's status about feeling sick :(

really tempted to have grilled sausage, bacon and some beans with a slice of toast ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really like this cot lol
https://www.amazon.de/FabiMax-Beist...sr_1_71?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1290368867&sr=1-71


----------



## Scamp

Okay my ideal nursery (dreaming again lol)

For a girl 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41EUCZnyR6L._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51x5tpNFpaL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41qxcvpuYCL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CTTZlOrtL._SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg

xx


----------



## Scamp

Boy

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Hf%2BYhQpKL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41osL1t1lYL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ns7-A2d8L._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen12percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41%2BbWZxslVL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

they are sooooooooooooo cute!

this is the one i LOVE for a lil boy
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scamp

That's so nice :thumbup:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww I love all the nursery ideas ... 

I'll post mine up when I've had something to eat, my tummy is growling like mad at me :rofl:

Decided to go with the beans etc ... didn't fancy soup lol


----------



## TaNasha

wow you girls have chatted so much in a few hours!

We just watched harry potter 6, needed to cacth up abit before we go to see the new film, cant wait!


----------



## EmmyReece

at the moment all I can decide on is bedding sets :blush:

the pink one is called Butterfly Garden and the other one is called Alphabet Soup
 



Attached Files:







Butterfly_Garden_bedding_Bale.jpg
File size: 122 KB
Views: 2









Cocalo_Alphabet_Soup_Bedding_Bale.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> at the moment all I can decide on is bedding sets :blush:
> 
> the pink one is called Butterfly Garden and the other one is called Alphabet Soup

they are so cute:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush:

I'm looking through furniture collections at the moment, need some extra pma today :dohh:

I've gone and bookmarked all the sites that I really like ... I'll post some piccies later, have only got as far as the cot and a glider chair :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :blush:
> 
> I'm looking through furniture collections at the moment, need some extra pma today :dohh:
> 
> I've gone and bookmarked all the sites that I really like ... I'll post some piccies later, have only got as far as the cot and a glider chair :blush:

ooohhh i want a glider chair too and a breast feeding cusion hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... 

I'm still the highest bidder on that baby pyjama set

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol ...
> 
> I'm still the highest bidder on that baby pyjama set
> 
> :wohoo:

eeeek its destind to be yours:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

there's still 5 hours to go on it though

I *WILL* get it though :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> there's still 5 hours to go on it though
> 
> I *WILL* get it though :blush:

its chris's pressy fo the day he finds out hes gonna be daddy


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I can't wait to see his face when he opens it

this is what I've spotted so far ...

to begin with, I'll have this moses basket

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/mothercaremosesbasket.png

then this furniture set

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/cosatooset.png

and I love this glider chair :cloud9: I haven't spotted one in white that I like yet

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/saplingsgliderchair.png


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :cloud9: I can't wait to see his face when he opens it
> 
> this is what I've spotted so far ...
> 
> to begin with, I'll have this moses basket
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/mothercaremosesbasket.png
> 
> then this furniture set
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/cosatooset.png
> 
> and I love this glider chair :cloud9: I haven't spotted one in white that I like yet
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/saplingsgliderchair.png

i love that white stuff can use for any sex too:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

that's what I was thinking too :cloud9:

and then I can get whatever bedding set I like the look of and depending on whether I have a girl or a boy ... I'd love a girl first as there's so much pretty stuff around, but I'd be happy with either ... as long as they're healthy :)


----------



## Scamp

Morning :hugs::kiss:

I really want a glider chair as well :happydance:

I love the pink set the best (but for obvious reasons lol)

What is everyone upto today? Just a bit of tv for me again :dohh:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not got much planned ... 

I've just started spotting again :wacko:

Am going to have to have a word with the nurse tomorrow morning when I go for weigh in :(


----------



## Scamp

Hm I don't know hun. What CD are you?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

cd 16 if I go from when I started spotting ... could it possibly be ovulation spotting do you think? :wacko:

I'll do an opk later this afternoon ...


----------



## Scamp

I was just thinking that, some people do bleed or spot during ovulation. Maybe hun.
Have you got any other symptoms?
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

not that I've noticed, but only just now seems to have started ... got to wait a few hours before I can do an opk


----------



## Scamp

Fx that it's ov bleeding then hun. If not the nurse should be able to help
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not had any since the last night of taking soy last thursday, so it's been 4 - 5 days without any spotting ... fingers crossed it's ov

me and my crazy body :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

the bleeding has stopped :) was only very light, so will wait and see what an opk shows at about 6.00 tonight :thumbup:

Only 1 and a half hours to go and I'm still in the lead on the pyjama set thing on ebay 

:wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance:Cool
Fx it was ov bleeding then!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, that's what I'm hoping ...

The only thing I did different this cycle was to take the soy ... I've never had bleeding around ov, so maybe the soy has made me have a strong ov :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Maybe, I don't know anything about Soy though sorry hun. Hopefully the nurse will know
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back from town got me some nice new bras from lasenza:happydance: i saw so many lush maternity bras lol


----------



## Scamp

I love LaSenza :happydance:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I love LaSenza :happydance:
> xx

i dont normaly shop in there but in urgent need of bras lol got 2 new bras 
and matching knickers


----------



## EmmyReece

My (.)(.) are too big for la senza :blush: :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> My (.)(.) are too big for la senza :blush: :rofl:

mine were or so i thought but managed to squeezze into a 38 G:haha:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> My (.)(.) are too big for la senza :blush: :rofl:

Haha don't make me jealous. 
I've always said that if I can't have kids at all then I'll get a boob job :thumbup: I'm only a 32D and want to be 32E

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm 50dd at the moment, but think it'll shrink more as I lose more weight ...

30 minutes to go :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I'm 50dd at the moment, but think it'll shrink more as I lose more weight ...
> 
> *30 minutes to go* :happydance:

:happydance::happydance:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm 50dd at the moment, but think it'll shrink more as I lose more weight ...
> 
> 30 minutes to go :happydance:

my mum used to be a bra fitter had her own buisness in it there is NO WAY ur back size is a 50 youl prob find its your cup that needs made bigger not the backsize


----------



## EmmyReece

if I go any bigger in the cup though the cup bunches up :wacko:

last time I got measured, the woman tried to put me in a 50g bra :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Any news from TaNasha yet? Wanna know if I can update the first page

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't noticed anything as of yet ... fingers crossed for her 

:dust:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah :dust: 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:

this officially belongs to me now ... no one else bid on it - £3.99 including postage, it's only been worn once

:wohoo:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture1-4.png


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance:Yay
Hopefully you can wrap it up soon

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeeek ive found a new fave cot lol
 



Attached Files:







round crib.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed [-o&lt;

going to be good and try not to bid on anything else yet :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

omg lindsey :cloud9:

that is sooooooooo beautiful


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> eeeek ive found a new fave cot lol

That's gorgeous!
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed [-o&lt;
> 
> going to be good and try not to bid on anything else yet :blush:

i bet you will:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've actually got a set of sleepsuits on watch at the moment :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Lmao, what you like
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy you do make me laugh lol ohh i never showd you the outfit i got in germany aha


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if I'll actually bid on them though ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is the lil outfit ben brough me when we went to see his mum :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04347.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC04348.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scamp

They are really sweet hun
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww that's so cute ... I love little girls' clothes at the moment ...


----------



## TaNasha

hi ladies, i got my bfp today!! it hasnt really sunken in yet!

But we are both over the moon with joy! DH asked me whether i would like a maxi cosi for xmas?! haha bless him


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TaNasha said:


> hi ladies, i got my bfp today!! it hasnt really sunken in yet!
> 
> But we are both over the moon with joy! DH asked me whether i would like a maxi cosi for xmas?! haha bless him

oh my gosh hugeeee congrats hun so happy for you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

congrats hun x x


----------



## mumanddad

TaNasha said:


> hi ladies, i got my bfp today!! it hasnt really sunken in yet!
> 
> But we are both over the moon with joy! DH asked me whether i would like a maxi cosi for xmas?! haha bless him



Congratulations hun x x


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats hun. I'll update the first page. So happy for you :hugs:
xx




TaNasha said:


> hi ladies, i got my bfp today!! it hasnt really sunken in yet!
> 
> But we are both over the moon with joy! DH asked me whether i would like a maxi cosi for xmas?! haha bless him


----------



## TaNasha

thanks ladies! it still feels very unreal! i have done 8 HPT's already!


----------



## Scamp

:hugs:
How did you tell your o.h?
xx


----------



## pink mum

tanasha,,,,did u do something diff this cycle?


----------



## TaNasha

pink mum i used soy isoflavones this cycle!

DH was with me when i tested, not very romantic!


----------



## Scamp

Aww :)

I think Mike will probably be with me when I do it.

Have you had any sort of symptoms?

xx


----------



## TaNasha

no symptoms yet, i hope they show up soon so i can start believing it more!


----------



## LindsayA

TaNasha said:


> hi ladies, i got my bfp today!! it hasnt really sunken in yet!
> 
> But we are both over the moon with joy! DH asked me whether i would like a maxi cosi for xmas?! haha bless him

Congratulations!!! The holiday obviously worked!!!


----------



## Scamp

Aw, really happy for you.:hugs:

That's 11 so far! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats TaNasha!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Hi ladies!! 

Sending lots of babydust!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:kiss::flower:

xxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

16 Weeks has gone so fast hun! :hugs:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feels so cack tonight my nose is dripping and wont stop my head just feels bunged up and i cant stop sneezing:nope:


----------



## mamadonna

TaNasha said:


> no symptoms yet, i hope they show up soon so i can start believing it more!

congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun, curl up under a duvet with some lemsip :hugs:
Or the drink I normally make and I swear by it!
One full lemon squeezed into a cup, a table spoon of honey and a shot of whiskey. Add boiling hot water, wait for it to cool enough for you to drink. Its soo nice and really helps!
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aw hun, curl up under a duvet with some lemsip :hugs:
> Or the drink I normally make and I swear by it!
> One full lemon squeezed into a cup, a table spoon of honey and a shot of whiskey. Add boiling hot water, wait for it to cool enough for you to drink. Its soo nice and really helps!
> x

thanks hun think i may do that :hugs: just been told that germany is on for one of the coldest winters for a while how fun!


----------



## sianyld

Aww congrats TaNasha! really pleased 4u xxxx


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone :hugs:

How are you all?

The scan went well. On my right side I've got a follie of 23 mm and on the left side I've got one of 20mm. Anything above 18 is good. So really happy about that.
They gave me an injection just to bring on ovulation so the follies can release. 
Said we need to :sex: from today to make sure we hit it so I'm now sat with a pillow under my bum lol

xx


----------



## pink mum

all the best scamp


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun.
How are you?

xx


----------



## pink mum

m f9 by the grace of ALLAH,ull get ur bfp this month,fxd for you


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

that's brill news Scamp hun 

Really hope you hit it this month, you really deserve it :thumbup: Am keeping everything other than my legs crossed for you :winkwink: :rofl:

:dust::dust::dust:

I've been to the dr's for weight in and managed to lose weight this past week, which has been the first time in 2 months now :wohoo:

I also mentioned that I was still having on off spotting and she says it sounds to her like my body is sorting itself out and trying to sort out the hormones. If it's still happening next week then she reckons I should book in with the dr before we go to London just so I can relax and have some fun ...

Hope everyone else is having a good day

:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Omg that's fab news hun, congrats. You've done so well :hugs:
Lmfao at not keep your legs crossed :rofl: Made me spit my tea out :haha:

Hope its the month for all of us.

When my mum dropped me off home after taking me the hosp she said 'Tell Mike I told him he needs to fertilise your eggs tonight or he'll have to answer to me':dohh::blush: Lmao

I have to admit, I feel really confident about this month

How is everyone?
What you all upto?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: at your mum Scamp ...

I don't feel quite so positive for this month as my cycle is being such a pain in the ass, but it's not going to stop me from trying lol

Can't wait for my ikkle babygrow thing to come through the post :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all today? cd 8 so can dtd but wnt be as bens in alot of pain with his tooth pft


----------



## Scamp

Aw bless, what's he done to it? :sex: helps pain, tell him that :winkwink:

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aw bless, what's he done to it? :sex: helps pain, tell him that :winkwink:
> 
> xx

hes got a nerve showing so very painfull is only able to eat soup


----------



## Scamp

Ow :wacko: Sounds painfull!

xx


----------



## Scamp

Pointless but very exciting.

The time is now 18:18 and there is 

32 sleeps until Xmas
749 Hours until Xmas
44981 Minutes until Xmas
2698846 Seconds until Xmas
31 days, 5 hours, 40 minutes 3 secs
:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Pointless but very exciting.
> 
> The time is now 18:18 and there is
> 
> 32 sleeps until Xmas
> 749 Hours until Xmas
> 44981 Minutes until Xmas
> 2698846 Seconds until Xmas
> 31 days, 5 hours, 40 minutes 3 secs
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> xx

 nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Scamp

:rofl:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :rofl:
> xx

i not looking forward to crimbo gonna be away from my family for the first time ever at xmas:cry:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

evening everyone ... 

I'm getting achey tum tonight, hope it's ov pains 

:wohoo:


----------



## TaNasha

i cant wait for Christmas! i love it when all the xmas lights arew on and there are xmas songs in the shops! it is my favourite time of the year!


----------



## EmmyReece

guys help me decide ... do I get one of these???

https://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/38995-bigthumbnail.jpg

one of these???

https://www.popartuk.com/g/l/lghr16379+cute-black-labrador-puppy-posing-with-football-poster.jpg

one of these???

https://cdn-www.dailypuppy.com/media/dogs/anonymous/olly.jpg_w450.jpg

or one of these???

https://www.1petloversworld.com/images/dalmatian%20puppies.jpg

I can't decide :wacko:


----------



## TaNasha

Emmy i LOVE the dalmation!!!!


----------



## Scamp

I love xmas as well :)

Ohh, I love huskys! We were going to get one but then we got Tash and I'm so happy we did, she's perfect!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXo3NFqkaRM
Cutest dog ever?!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg that dog is sooooooooo cute :D

see I know from past experience I can trust labradors with babies (we had a friend round in Cheshire with her baby, and Sam and Ben kept nicking the baby's dummies lol) ... I've never had any experience with huskies or dalmatians lol


----------



## Scamp

Dalmations are lovely but they can be very moody and can get snappy.

Lab are obviously lovely

And huskies need a lot of attention but are very clever

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

What would you recommend hun? Even if it wasn't on my list ... ideally I want a dog that I can trust around children ... obviously not leave them alone together ... but one that I could pretty much trust not to be snappy if that makes sense?


----------



## Scamp

Honestly then I'd say Lab or Collie. Both are lovely but Collies are extremely clever. They are a lot quicker to train, obviously hard work but all dogs will be. 
I would def say that Collies and Labs are very trustworthy around kids
Also, try the RSPCA, i'm a big believer in getting from the RSPCA:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Mum's oldest dog is a rescue dog :D

He's a patterdale cross, loveliest dog, will let anyone in the house, but as soon as they come to leave he tries to nip their ankles :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Haha bless.
Tash is rescue :thumbup:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tash is beautiful :D and Scamp and Princess :D

Chris has always had dogs since he was growing up and I think he misses them to be honest ... We'll probably go with a choccy lab, wish I'd got more piccies of Ben when he was a pup ...

When we first got together me and Chris had to sleep downstairs on an airbed, and in the morning Chris' mum would let Ben and Sam through to us and Ben was small enough to fit in between us under the cover :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Awww 

Tbh our 3 share the bed with us :dohh: Its so funny, Mike and I are falling off the bed but them 3 are comfy as

I'm off to watch Frankie Boyle :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: have a good night hun x x


----------



## Scamp

Still watching it. So funny!

You decided on a pup yet hun?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think a lab is going to be our best bet :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Morning :flower:

I'm worried that we'll miss the eggy :wacko: We :Sex: yesterday and I had a smilie face on the opk. Is that enough? Mike is in work until really late so theres no chance for today

xx


----------



## Scamp

To explain fully. I've just c&p this from another thread. More answers the better :thumbup:

Had my follie scan yesterday and I had two really good follies. One of them was 23mm and the other was 20mm.
They gave me an injection to bring on ovulation at the appointment and they told me to start :sex: from yesterday.
We DTD when I got back from the appointment and also on Sunday (My aim was every two days until af or bfp)

I used an OPK last night to check and got a nice smilie face :)

There is no way we'll have chance to DTD today as Mike is working until really late and I'm up really early tomorrow for work.

Have we had :sex: enough do you think? I'm worried that we'll miss it
:hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I should think it would be hun, but if you're worried try and fit some in tomorrow night :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning beautifull ladies


----------



## EmmyReece

morning beautiful lindsey :D

how are you today hun?


----------



## Scamp

Omg I am having a nightmare day! The post about it is in GS btw x

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning beautiful lindsey :D
> 
> how are you today hun?

im good just getting ready to take hubby to dentist to get his infection sorted then gota take my bras back to lasenza as they hurt my rib cage at the front pft oh well can exchange for my grumpy but gorg jim jams hehe how are you today?


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh crikey Scamp I just read your post in GS I wish I had some advice for you :(

I've trying to find xmas pressies for chris' brother's gf lol and I'm at a bit of a loss :wacko:

Chris has been shopping today and got me some xmas surprises

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant find any gs :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

aren't you a member of the girly sanctuary hun? at the bottom of the page?

if not, pm a mod and ask for access, they should be able to sort it out for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> aren't you a member of the girly sanctuary hun? at the bottom of the page?
> 
> if not, pm a mod and ask for access, they should be able to sort it out for you :hugs:

nope i didnt even know was there lol


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww if you pm a mod they should be able to sort it out for you :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

He's on the phone to her now. I don't get why she is being a cow
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

morning ladies :hugs:

I'm absolutely excited, completely over the moon ...

I know this pic is still negative, but I've never, ever, ever had an opk with a line go this dark before ... I think soy might have done the trick for me

:wohoo:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo132.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone

xx


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay hun
xx



EmmyReece said:


> morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm absolutely excited, completely over the moon ...
> 
> I know this pic is still negative, but I've never, ever, ever had an opk with a line go this dark before ... I think soy might have done the trick for me
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo132.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

morning Scamp :D

how's things today?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah not to bad thanks. Got a bit over emotional last night :blush:

Still got Craig staying but it looks like he's getting back with Shell :wacko:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww hun :hugs:

I don't think there's anything you can tell him, just be there for him. From what it sounds like, it'll probably happen again :(


----------



## Scamp

Yeah very true. He knows what I think lol :blush:
He's in bed at the mo, working tonight so probably catching up on his sleep before he goes back to that bitch :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

have you got any plans for today hun?

I'm going to have a tidy round for mum, do another opk and maybe start my hypnobirthing book ... in between visits to b&b of course :blush:


----------



## Scamp

B&B and housework I think :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## TaNasha

When did you start with the soy emmy?

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun,
How are you?

Emmy, let me know what that book is like :thumbup: Might give it a try if its any good
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

because my cycle was a pain in the backside, I did it from cd8 this cycle ... :thumbup:

it's just started snowing here so we've had to make a mad dash up to ours to grab the train and tube tickets for London, xmas pressies etc as we don't want a repeat of last year :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Still not snowing here :thumbup: 
x


----------



## TaNasha

I cant wait for the snow! 

Im from South Africa originally and never saw snow untill I moved to Europe, so its really special to me! 

FX the soy does the trick er!


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't mind the snow, just so long as it doesn't stop us from getting to London on 10th Dec :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Oh I hate snow. It's cold, wet and slushy
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not as keen as I used to be :(

In january when we had lots and lots of it, I walked to the end of mum's road to check the main road and I slipped and fell on my back ... I think I bruised my bum bone because I couldn't sit down properly for weeks :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Bless :rofl:

I fell over once, was walking home from school and fell flat on my arse right next to a busy road :blush: Always been extra careful since
x


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... I plan on not going out in the snow unless completely necessary 

:rofl: just realised I remembered my conceive plus gel ... Chris is on a promise tonight


----------



## Scamp

:rofl: 

xx


----------



## Scamp

Omg, just been reading a thread in 1st tri from a women who is pregnant and doesn't want to be :cry::cry: How can someone be like that? A baby is a blessing and miracle (and I'm in no way religious) She doesn't know how lucky she is :growlmad: What is wrong with people :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: I haven't seen it ... some people really hack me off


----------



## Scamp

Yep :cry:

As Jeremy Kyle says if you don't want a baby 'put something on the end of it!'

Grrr, I'd give anything to be pregnant

x


----------



## Scamp

But also, this is the 2nd post like it. Saw one last night
x


----------



## EmmyReece

what is it with some people :cry:

I have to agree it does make sense, if you don't want kids then you should put something on the end of it :grr:


----------



## Scamp

Hmm yep

Anyway, how are you?
I'm just watching JK and then doing the house work 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

we're watching nanny 911

I'm bursting for the loo again, but I need to hold it in for my opk at 15.00 :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Ahh that's really good :thumbup: 

Lol, not long, 45mins

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

poor Chris ... he's going to need a lie in tomorrow morning :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

:rofl:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

do you know anything about bernese mountain dogs hun? someone mentioned about looking for one on the thread about helping me to choose a puppy, and from what I've read up so far they're really good with children and animals :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Never had one hun but from what I know they make fantastic family dogs, very friendly. They need a lot of exercise though and also a lot of grooming as their fur is thick
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah ... I don't mind the exercise part, will help me to lose weight ... the main thing is that they need to be good with kids and other animals ...

:rofl: Chris says we have to have a boy so he can name him Bruce the Burnese Mountain Dog


----------



## Scamp

They are very friendly so no worries there hun.
Haha loving the name

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I can't wait ... Chris is only getting me something ikkle for my birthday, then putting the rest in his savers account ready for when we get a house so that I can go get myself a puppy :happydance:

20 minutes to go :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies no snow here but northamptom and luton have had it and im in middle of them lol:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

it'll probably make its way across to you later :)

takeaway tonight ... chicken kebab jam packed with salad yum :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it'll probably make its way across to you later :)
> 
> takeaway tonight ... chicken kebab jam packed with salad yum :D

im not sure what we having yet either homeade chips and chciken or spag bol.. ive lost my pma both the ladies on my prediction thread who psycic star said would get november bfps have had the witch land so no doubt il be seeing her this cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I wish there was something I could say hun ...

get your baby clothes out hun and have a look through them ... I just want you to get your pma back :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I wish there was something I could say hun ...
> 
> get your baby clothes out hun and have a look through them ... I just want you to get your pma back :hugs:

i hasnt any today just an empty belly and a bag full of clothes i dont think will ever get worn at this rate


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: they will get worn hun, even if it isn't a november conception, they *will* be filled by a little babba


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: they will get worn hun, even if it isn't a november conception, they *will* be filled by a little babba

we always thought id get preg straight away 2009 went and said ok then will be a 10 baby nopes maybe a 2011 baby i sure hope so cos im going insane feel like im broken or il never have kids


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I know how you feel hun :(


----------



## Scamp

How did the opk go hun?

I want to make another card but I just can't seem to find the right colours. 

Ugghhh there is a girl on JK now that was pregnant so she took so much coke that she miscarried :nope::cry: Seriously what is with people?!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just done my opk and it looks like I've missed getting my positive opk as there's barely a line there :(

I know in the grand scheme of things it doesn't really matter because we bd last night and it was covered ... just feel a bit sad cos I didn't test yesterday afternoon :blush:


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: they will get worn hun, even if it isn't a november conception, they *will* be filled by a little babba
> 
> we always thought id get preg straight away 2009 went and said ok then will be a 10 baby nopes maybe a 2011 baby i sure hope so cos im going insane feel like im broken or il never have kidsClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Same here hun. Never thought we'd have problems.

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0015-3.jpg

the top test is the one from this morning, and the bottom one is the one I've just done


----------



## Scamp

Is that good or bad hun? Sorry I know f.a about opks, only the smiley face ones lol
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

opks have to be as dark or darker then the control line for a pos


----------



## EmmyReece

well it's a good thing that the I even got a line to begin with this morning, I was just hoping to see a positive opk :blush:

will keep bding just to keep all bases covered :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it was a negative hun ... I got excited cos it was the darkest opk line I've ever had


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I know it was a negative hun ... I got excited cos it was the darkest opk line I've ever had

the darkest opk i ever got was when af was due and i had a chem lol other then that they been so so so faint i gave up on them as if i have got pcos then they no good anyway


----------



## mumanddad

EmmyReece said:


> I know it was a negative hun ... I got excited cos it was the darkest opk line I've ever had

This is all i have been getting for about 5 months as well :cry:

How are you all, i haven't posted in ages but i have been stalking the thread :thumbup:

well i am well and truly confused with my cycle i am on day 24 and think the witch is here :( (sorry TMI) i am getting orangy Pink watery stuff when i wipe :( is this her and why so early i keep asking my self i give up at the moment..

I am waiting for a referal letter from the doctors as well which i thought i wouldnt need (i was hoping that since the doctor had started helping me that i would forget about ttc so hard and it would happen this month) well i was soooo wrong lol.

i really hope you all get your bfp for xmas x


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies (sorry I have not updated sooner) As most of you know I got pregnant in september then lost it, waited for a regualer cycle (one) tried again and I got a bunch of negatives but I had this "feelng" I was pregnant took a test this lovely thanksgiving morning and (its a digital) and it said "pregnant" woot so I'm happy but scared.............. but that my update.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: congrats hun ... fingers crossed for a sticky bean

:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i THINK i have the start of ewcm


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo:

not sure if it is lol but its majorly wet and tis stretchy


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh cool hun ... fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Massive congrats hun. FX for a sticky bean
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my pain in the bum husband just broke my fertility bracelet ive never taken it off since i gt it from mia angel:growlmad: but hes made it up to me by buying me this one
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270634872033


----------



## TaNasha

woohoo for EWCM!!! Good luck and enjoy all the BDíng!


----------



## Scamp

Hi everyone :flower:
Got Andy moving in finally so been really busy today. Finally getting some lunch now
We'll then have 4 people living here!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

we've had lots of snow this morning :wohoo:

so I've been outside taking lots of piccies lol, we're due more again tomorrow

my ikkle babygrow from ebay has arrived it's so beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Double post!


----------



## Scamp

Aw cool, show us pics? :thumbup:
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

yes pics plse, im waiting patiently.


----------



## EmmyReece

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1171.snc4/154317_10150096290008336_601243335_7220516_1408075_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs569.ash2/149169_10150096290243336_601243335_7220527_2056004_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1172.snc4/154474_10150096291588336_601243335_7220567_7199443_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs559.ash2/148111_10150096290748336_601243335_7220544_7316630_n.jpg


----------



## mamadonna

its just about melted where i am


----------



## mom2pne

:hi:

I am on my 2nd cycle and am 3 dpo. I'm not sure if I will be seeing a :bfp: as we hadn't had :sex: since Sunday and I'm not sure if there were :spermy: 's waiting. 

I'll let you know. 

Also I don't get a lot of computer time as we are down to one and have to share. Plus my oldest ds uses it quite a bit for homework. Which as a Junior in high school he gets a lot.

Well, Have a great weekend!


----------



## TaNasha

aww yay for snow!


----------



## EmmyReece

:( think I missed my surge ... no line whatsoever on my opk this afternoon (well not that I can see anyway)

we didn't bd either last night cos we had a bit of an argument :blush:


----------



## Sparklegirl

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

just keeping my fingers crossed that we were lucky when we bd last time


----------



## mom2pne

EmmyReece said:


> just keeping my fingers crossed that we were lucky when we bd last time

That's the same thing I'm doing! FX


----------



## mumanddad

I want snow :( well i must of ov'd so early this month because the witch has hit me hard12 days early and criky i am in ao much pain and cant believe how heavy it is :( 

im out this year i think :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im quite worried i may of buggerd mysel up have had forthe past 2 days some pinkish staining to my liner and af style cramps but only day 11:shrug:


----------



## Duffy

Thanks Emmy I got my fingers crossed for you too  Man its snowing lots here at the office with my mom we need to get home the roads are icy! I'm so tired from yesterday the excitment the friends and family it was a really good day.


----------



## EmmyReece

lindseyanne said:


> im quite worried i may of buggerd mysel up have had forthe past 2 days some pinkish staining to my liner and af style cramps but only day 11:shrug:

you sure it's not early ov spotting hun? some people get it

:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone :wave:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

am ok hun, you?

wondering how I'm going to change my fella's mood so we can dtd just to keep all bases covered :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Lol wish I could give you advice on you o.h hun but Mike has been in a foul mood all day. We were meant to be going the pub tonight but I've said he can go with his bro cos he's getting on my tits!
x


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is doing my head in, he's always on his xbox, being really short with me at the moment and always seems to get frisky at the wrong time of the month lately too ... :grr:

London can't come soon enough :(


----------



## Scamp

Break might do you both good hun :hugs:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that's what I'm thinking ... I really hope he relaxes while we're away because I'm hoping it's our last break just me and him for a while ...


----------



## Scamp

Yeah :hugs:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if he's freaking out cos things seem to be moving along ... or if he's freaking out because there's things he wants to do before we have kids :wacko:

Or maybe he's just scared because hopefully this time next year things won't be the same as they are now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im quite worried i may of buggerd mysel up have had forthe past 2 days some pinkish staining to my liner and af style cramps but only day 11:shrug:
> 
> you sure it's not early ov spotting hun? some people get it
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

it could be as had cramps today too ewcm yesterday whats watery today:shrug: will dtd incase lol having a few drinkys tonight


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh what you got for tonight?

I'm gonna try and improve my fella's mood so we can dtd tonight too :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh what you got for tonight?
> 
> I'm gonna try and improve my fella's mood so we can dtd tonight too :rofl:

just some cheepey alcapops lol drinking on my own as bens on antibiotics for his tooth wont take me long to get tipsy as havent eaten much todsy:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol well as long as you have a good night hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol well as long as you have a good night hun :hugs:

feel sad drinking along but only way i can relax around oov time:haha:


----------



## Scamp

Just noticed, we've got 20,000 views!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

how's everyone's night's going?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah good :thumbup:
Missing Mike lol. I'm watching new tricks, love it!

How are you?

xx


----------



## SarahJane

I got my BFP! Yipppeeee!


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats SarahJane :happydance:

I've just finished wrapping Xmas pressies, so me and Chris didn't get round to dtd tonight, he's snoring his head off, and my back is absolutely killing me :wacko:

2 weeks from now and we'll be asleep in our hotel room in London

:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies i had a bit of a emp rise this morn not big enough for obv i dont think


----------



## Scamp

SarahJane said:


> I got my BFP! Yipppeeee!

Congrats hun :happydance:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: my brother is such an idiot

He's expecting Chris to go out in the snow and fetch him and I really don't want Chris to go. He shouldn't have left mum's house when he knew the snow was going to be hitting us the following day :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: my brother is such an idiot
> 
> He's expecting Chris to go out in the snow and fetch him and I really don't want Chris to go. He shouldn't have left mum's house when he knew the snow was going to be hitting us the following day :(

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been messing about with some piccies today and made this ... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







nipper merry Xmas.jpg
File size: 466.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I've been messing about with some piccies today and made this ... :blush:

just saw it on fb hun tis fab:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol it's my brother's gf's doggy ... she's nicking it as her profile pic on fb :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> lol it's my brother's gf's doggy ... she's nicking it as her profile pic on fb :rofl:

lol tis a cute doggy il have to show off spikey once i get to germany:cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

Aww that's really cute.
I was thinking of doing something like that for my Xmas cards. Have Scamp on the front with a santa hat.

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww that would be a fab idea :D

I just found this video of when we were in Devon a couple of years ago with my friend and her little girl, don't know if the link will work properly but here goes lol


https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=35905483335


----------



## Scamp

Aww she is a little cutie!
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww that would be a fab idea :D
> 
> I just found this video of when we were in Devon a couple of years ago with my friend and her little girl, don't know if the link will work properly but here goes lol
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=35905483335

soo cute:cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just sent this e-mail to Evans about the mess up on their website yesterday, wonder if any good will come from it? :shrug:



> I tried to place an order yesterday for the value of £41.20 to have a message come up twice that the transaction was declined. And when logging on my internet banking I found that this amount had been deducted from my bank twice for a total sum of £82.40
> 
> I contacted my bank and they confirmed that the transaction had not been declined on their part and there had been an error on the Evans website while I was placing my order.
> 
> I tried phoning your customer service number several times before phoning my bank and kept getting cut off. After speaking to my bank I did eventually did get through to your customer service team and I was told that the money would be back in my account between 3 - 5 days.
> 
> I am extremely unhappy that this has happened and feel very lucky that I checked my bank account as I would have incurred bank charges if I had been unable to transfer money to my current account from my savings account. £82.40 is a lot of money to have to wait for 5 days to get back, especially with it being so close to Christmas.
> 
> I am completely unhappy with being fobbed off and being told that the money would be back in my account within 5 working days. I would very much appreciate it if this issue could be looked into as a matter of urgency and I would like to stress the fact that this issue has made me very wary of placing any future orders on your website.


----------



## Scamp

Sounds good to me hun. 
That's awful though, hope they sort it soon!
x


----------



## EmmyReece

really hope so cos it was almost £100 of my london savings gone :grr:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs:
x


----------



## Damita

Still trying on this end :)


----------



## Scamp

5 days until testing though :happydance::happydance: gl hun
x


----------



## Duffy

My fingers are crossed for you scamp!!!


----------



## Scamp

Aww thank you hun :hugs::hugs:

How are you today?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling really achey tonight :(

And got a faint line on my opk this afternoon ... going to do another one tomorrow and see what happens :thumbup:

how's everyone this evening?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

crampy wet beloow and drinking as need to chillax b4 we dtd:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Scamp

FX :happydance:
xx


----------



## honey08

i tested neg 2day ..... only 10dpo so fx :dance: 


REALLY wanting this xmas :bfp:


----------



## honey08

congrats to those who have


goodluck to those waiting to test x


----------



## Scamp

Still early then hun, i'll keep my fx for you
x


----------



## EmmyReece

are you getting any symptoms honey08?

fingers crossed for you

:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am feeeling tipsy already just 2 glasses of wine lol


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> i am feeeling tipsy already just 2 glasses of wine lol

Lol, enjoy while you can hun
x


----------



## honey08

EmmyReece said:


> are you getting any symptoms honey08?
> 
> fingers crossed for you
> 
> :dust:


no nothing at all :? part frm creamy cm ( i did have this with morgan but i swear every mth i had sumat same when preg with him :haha:)


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'll be getting in bed soon :(

Tummy ache is really kicking in, cd 21 today I think lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: there's me trying to figure out what cd I'm on ... never thought to check my ticker :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am feeeling tipsy already just 2 glasses of wine lol
> 
> Lol, enjoy while you can hun
> xClick to expand...

lol i dont enjoy if i hate the feeling but relaxes me appasasrenly


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :dohh: there's me trying to figure out what cd I'm on ... never thought to check my ticker :blush:

:haha:was just going to say that


----------



## EmmyReece

wish I had my little froggy heat pack with me ... can't even go to fetch it thanks to the stupid snow :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> wish I had my little froggy heat pack with me ... can't even go to fetch it thanks to the stupid snow :grr:

hot bath instead


----------



## EmmyReece

mum only has a walk in shower here :(


----------



## Scamp

Hey again, I went away to spend time with Mike. Now he's on black ops and I'm in bed watching Pulp Fiction (best film ever!)

13 bfp already! Love it

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it's fantastic ... hope we can add a few more bfps to it before Xmas :D

I'm tucked up in bed too, feeling a bit ikky to be honest :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tis frreeezingthis morn -5 yet no snow for us


----------



## EmmyReece

we haven't had anymore snow, but it's due to come back on tuesday ...

I really hope that we don't get too much snow that it stops us from getting down to London.

I'm getting very sticky, stretchy, clear cm this morning (tmi), not a massive amount, like the amount I had last night when I checked, but it's still there.


----------



## Scamp

Hii :wave:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: hun 

how's things today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies not sure whats going on with me no sign of ov yet have ewcm had spotting and cramps:shrug:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah good thanks. How are you? 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

getting a bit frustrated with my opks lol


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: You tried the digi ones? 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't afford them at the moment :( just having to stick with the cheapie ones for now ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> getting a bit frustrated with my opks lol

opks never behave for me neithr


----------



## Scamp

Ahh. You checked Amazon? That's where I get mine and they are cheaper than buying in store
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

17 days until i leave home:cry:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun big :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aw hun big :hugs::hugs:
> xx

getting so close now im going to have no nails left soon i keep bititng them :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Aw bless. Will you have the net when you get there so you can keep in contact with us?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aw bless. Will you have the net when you get there so you can keep in contact with us?
> x

yeh his mum has the net and we will have it out in b4 we move into our place as ben needs it for his work and without it il go crazy lol bad enough my phone wont work lol:haha:


----------



## Scamp

Bet you'll love it when you're there, you're bound to miss your family though :hugs:
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Bet you'll love it when you're there, you're bound to miss your family though :hugs:
> xx

very much so will be my first bday and xmas without them bday will be worst i think as so close to moving over:cry:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun :hugs::hugs:
x


----------



## Scamp

:wave:
Emmy hun, you know when you make a siggy, how do you save it? I can make them fine, but then when I go to save them. It's obviously saving a whole page and not just the siggy
Sorry if i'm being thick :blush:
Been having a play around today

x


----------



## EmmyReece

what do you mean by the whole page hun? as in all the separate layers? 

I have to flatten the image and then save it in jpg format :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Errrm :huh:

I'm making them in publisher on A4. Is that a mistake?
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been using pixelmator on the mac ... have you got adobe photoshop hun, that might work a bit better


----------



## Scamp

Nah not got it, need to pay don't I? Think i'll give up lol :haha:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh there's a picture editing software called GIMP and that's free hun, it's very similar to what I use :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i use photoshop when i make mine and save as either gif or png


----------



## EmmyReece

I love yours lindsey ... they're so cute :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I love yours lindsey ... they're so cute :D

thank you hun i love yours too :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

how do you make these siggys? would love to have a go at it

Do i need to sign up somewhere?


----------



## EmmyReece

I make mine using pixelmator and download the free digital scrapbooking kits :)


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun, will have a look at that on my day off work.

Is it possible to have pregnancy symptoms this early on? :dohh: I never do this I don't know why I'm being so obsessive but I've been hungry all day and I've eaten loads. I know it must all be in my head but it's driving me insane, wish I could put it to the back of my mind!
x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks :hugs:
Hopefully working more will take it off my mind

x


----------



## TaNasha

How many DPO are you Scamp? When will you test? Very exciting!


----------



## Scamp

Only 3dpo :blush: I'm just being stupid aint I lol
x


----------



## pink mum

hi scamp,what does TMI mean


----------



## TaNasha

My boobs started hurting right after o, so who knows how early symptoms can start!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Scamp

tmi means to much information hun

Ohh, what other symptoms you got?

xxx


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:thx scamp


----------



## TaNasha

not much yet, had a weird feeling in my tummy at 14, 15 and 16DPO. Other than that I am just very tired, I am actually wishing the MS could start so I can start believing that i am actually pregnant!


----------



## Scamp

Your welcome :hugs:


Hehe I'm sure it won't be long until you get ms lol

xx


----------



## TaNasha

OUr 1st scan is next week Monday, so i am really hoping we get to hear a heartbeat, that would be amazing!


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance: You must be so excited hun
x


----------



## TaNasha

I am, but it is still so unreal! I really hope it sticks!

DH is super excited, he has already bought a babyroom!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i so cant wait to see my baby on scan when ever that will be:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww lindsey I love your new siggy :D

TaNasha you must be so excited for your scan hun :happydance:

Fingers crossed we'll all be booking scans soon [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwwwww lindsey I love your new siggy :D
> 
> TaNasha you must be so excited for your scan hun :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll all be booking scans soon [-o&lt;

thankys just had a major strop over it i forgot how to code my ticker so had to get ben in to do it for me :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :hugs: it's fabby hun


----------



## Scamp

You're both really clever, wish I could do them.
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah good morning ladies didnt wanna get up this morn may goback to bed lol


----------



## Scamp

Hi everyone :wave:

I am knackered! Got about 2 hours sleep last night and I was up at 4.20 for work :dohh: Relaxing now

How are you all?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

just ventured out to do shopping for mum, not long since been back, so just put the shopping away and trying to get warm again now ...

how's everyone else?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies im pooped had a day of excersise first did the wii fit for half hour had a break then go onto the hardcore that is ea sports active burnt over 200 callories so quiet happy as havent dont it for a LONG time


----------



## EmmyReece

cool :D I've no chance of getting near the xbox today as it's Chris' day off :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ladies, this might be tmi, but was wondering if I could have some advice? :blush:

My cm has turned like lotion, but not as thick ... there's no stretch to it anymore and it's most definitely not clear. Could I possibly have actually ovulated and be into my 2ww now?

I must sound so stupid, but I'm really baffled :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> Ladies, this might be tmi, but was wondering if I could have some advice? :blush:
> 
> My cm has turned like lotion, but not as thick ... there's no stretch to it anymore and it's most definitely not clear. Could I possibly have actually ovulated and be into my 2ww now?
> 
> I must sound so stupid, but I'm really baffled :dohh:

not sure hun my cm chnage so much regardless of where i am in the cycle:shrug: do you temp? or have i asked u that b4?


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't remember lol ... I haven't been temping this cycle because my thermoter is up at ours and because of the weather we've been staying down at my mum's

Mine doesn't really seem to change colour, after af the past couple of times it's been white, then it'll go clear and then it goes white again ... so going from that I'd assume I'd ovulated :wacko:

I had a really odd dream last night too. I dreamt that I'd just found out I was pregnant and that I was on one of my weight loss appointments with the nurse and that she told me off because I was going to find it very hard to lose weight :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I can't remember lol ... I haven't been temping this cycle because my thermoter is up at ours and because of the weather we've been staying down at my mum's
> 
> Mine doesn't really seem to change colour, after af the past couple of times it's been white, then it'll go clear and then it goes white again ... so going from that I'd assume I'd ovulated :wacko:
> 
> I had a really odd dream last night too. I dreamt that I'd just found out I was pregnant and that I was on one of my weight loss appointments with the nurse and that she told me off because I was going to find it very hard to lose weight :wacko:

lol hopefully that dreams a good sign for you


----------



## EmmyReece

fingers crossed :)

I think I'm just a bit freaked out cos of my cm changing so early lol, it generally takes 5 - 6 weeks to do this normally, and I'm just over 3 weeks in lol :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> fingers crossed :)
> 
> I think I'm just a bit freaked out cos of my cm changing so early lol, it generally takes 5 - 6 weeks to do this normally, and I'm just over 3 weeks in lol :dohh:

fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: how are you feeling tonight hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: how are you feeling tonight hun?

achey lol i still no signs of ov yet even tho i had that spotting and ewcm:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww ... :hugs:

I hope something happens for you soon ... I remember how frustrated I used to get during that 7 months without af :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwwww ... :hugs:
> 
> I hope something happens for you soon ... I remember how frustrated I used to get during that 7 months without af :hugs:

im thinking that maybe stress is effecting it again what with the stress from the move coming up etc


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah true ... must be such a lot to think about ... and I know you were feeling down about xmas and your birthday :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i ache like hell today my legs are soooooo sore think i over did it yest:haha:


----------



## sweetchilli

Hiya Ladies,
Congrats on the new BFPs.

AF came early for me this month, so i have one last chance at a pre xmas baby!!! depending that AF is regular, other than that i reckon we need to change the name,lol new year bonkers,lol

Hope everyone is well, ive not posted much but defo had a good stalk x


----------



## EmmyReece

Or we could change it to pre Xmas bonkers 2011 ;)


----------



## Scamp

Hey,
We have snow :growlmad: I'll post a pic in a min

x


----------



## Scamp

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/001.jpg


----------



## pink mum

hi scamp,i love snow


----------



## TaNasha

We also have snow, its gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 21









3.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Scamp

Really? I hate it lol. Its so cold, wet and slushy! Not looking forward to walking Scamp in it. Poor love will be freezing!

How are you today hun?

x


----------



## Scamp

TaNasha said:


> We also have snow, its gorgeous!

That looks really pretty!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yikes just started packing bagged up all my teddys and have 4 black bimn bags worth!


----------



## EmmyReece

we've had snow on and off all day, but not a lot of it, so it hasn't been that bad ...

how many teddies have you got in total lindsey?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> we've had snow on and off all day, but not a lot of it, so it hasn't been that bad ...
> 
> how many teddies have you got in total lindsey?

a hundred maybe more lol never really counted them but they have mounted up in the space of a year or 2 lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol ... 

anyone want my achey tum for a bit? lol

it's not sharp pain, but like a dull ache low down in my tummy and to the sides too ... nothing showing on opk, and still got lotion like cm ... ouchies :(


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hey everyone
How are you all?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I'm ok today ... still a little bit achey, but nothing I can't handle ...
I'm just trying to figure out how to take decent piccies of Xmas lights lol

How's you hun?


----------



## Scamp

Yeah I'm good thanks hun. Think I keep getting symptoms, but there could be other reasons for them so I'm doing my best to ignore them :blush:

A nice long bath might help with achyness :hugs:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

we've only got a shower here ... mum's got a walk in shower room, she used to have an amazing corner bath, but had to get rid of it when they did her bathroom ...

8 days until testing hun :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

emmy is ur ov ticker right? if so we are due to ov same day hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think mine is right now hun cos of the soy ... I've not had any ewcm since last week, so I think ov has been brought forward by a couple of weeks lol ... :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I don't think mine is right now hun cos of the soy ... I've not had any ewcm since last week, so I think ov has been brought forward by a couple of weeks lol ... :D

keep covering ur basis tho lol im due to ov on my bday hehe


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh cool hun, fingers crossed for you :D

:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ooohhhh cool hun, fingers crossed for you :D
> 
> :dust:

ty:) i was holding my friends lil girls doll earlyer and said said to my ovaries look see im this is what you need to make but a real one get busy and they started crampign up and had a lil ewcm:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I've just been told off by mum, I keep experimenting with my camera trying to take decent pics of the xmas lights and the flash keeps going off :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah sorry hun, think you have told me before that you don't have a bath

You doing much tomorrow?

I know :D I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think we'll be putting up more xmas lights outside tomorrow depending on the weather :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Pics? :happydance:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

this is it so far

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs581.ash2/150353_10150099145713336_601243335_7268293_5611996_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1335.snc4/162741_10150099145958336_601243335_7268298_3980505_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1163.snc4/150533_10150099146078336_601243335_7268300_5003636_n.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Aw pretty :thumbup:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

mum's got more waiting to go up outside, so we'll probably do them tomorrow when it's light :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Cool.
We're doing ours on Sunday. Be my birthday treat since I'm dreading my actual birthday!
x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww hun :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks :hugs:
x


----------



## Scamp

Aw isn't this cute

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC20230/KC20230_l.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how come ur dreading ur bday hun?


----------



## Scamp

And this one! :happydance:

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC17801/main_l.jpg


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> how come ur dreading ur bday hun?

Scamp needs to have a mini op. I know I'll spend all day worrying about him. I'm so scared about it :cry: Poor little love. 
It was either Monday or the end of the week and I wanted to spend all week with him after the op and I'm on holiday next week

I know I'm being silly but I'll still worry. He's having 2 teeth out :( I think it's mainly spending a whole day without him and not having him with me to celebrate my birthday

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> how come ur dreading ur bday hun?
> 
> Scamp needs to have a mini op. I know I'll spend all day worrying about him. I'm so scared about it :cry: Poor little love.
> It was either Monday or the end of the week and I wanted to spend all week with him after the op and I'm on holiday next week
> 
> I know I'm being silly but I'll still worry. He's having 2 teeth out :( I think it's mainly spending a whole day without him and not having him with me to celebrate my birthday
> 
> xxClick to expand...

oh bless ya hun im sure he willbe fine:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

I know, I'm just going to miss him so much. Not spent a day away from him since we got him! 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww bless ya hun ... :hugs: I'm sure he'll be fine 

I love, love, love that purple buggy :D where did you find it?


----------



## Scamp

He's a toughy so he will but I'll miss him and I know he'll cry without me there :cry:


On kiddicare hun :thumbup: Got some gorgeous stuff

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooooohhhhh I need a nosey on kiddicare lol :D


----------



## Scamp

I'm off to make a stew. I cba at all but don't think Mike will be happy if he finishes work and his tea isn't ready :haha:
Talk later :flower::kiss:
x


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Ooooohhhhh I need a nosey on kiddicare lol :D

Yeah its really good!

x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kiddycare is no good for me:( my fave site is babymarkt.de hehe


----------



## Scamp

Night girls.:flower:
Mike is due home soon so gonna make sure tea is ready and he's got a drink then i'm going to watch the apprentce and go bed 
Speak tomorrow :kiss:
xxx


----------



## Scamp

lindseyanne said:


> kiddycare is no good for me:( my fave site is babymarkt.de hehe

https://img2.baby-markt.de/out/pictures/1/a004910_001.jpg
Thats really pretty :thumbup:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies lots of snow falling here this morn:happydance: i had a bit of a disturbd night lol have starterd moving alot and talking in my sleep again ben says he went to the toilet last night and when he came back in i said 1x2 is 2 9x9 is 81 lol oh and then came out with BEN.....put your penis inside me:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I'm having trouble settling at night at the moment, no idea why ...

On a plus note, Chris has finally had the last part of his wages (which is a week and a half late thanks to a mess up by the bank), which means more money for London 

:wohoo:


----------



## Sparklegirl

We had snow here too, my snow :baby: enjoyed the walk this morning here r
a few pics 
https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5615/dsc056290.jpg
lil Zoey trying to be santa

https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/728/dsc05632l.jpg

https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8857/dsc05647c.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone. Bloody hell it's freezing here. I went work with a tshirt, my work shirt, a jacket and a coat. Plus I've been wearing my leggins under my work trousers! 

How are you all?

Cute pic of the dog, sparkle :thumbup:

x


----------



## mamadonna

Sparklegirl said:


> We had snow here too, my snow :baby: enjoyed the walk this morning here r
> a few pics
> https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5615/dsc056290.jpg
> lil Zoey trying to be santa
> 
> https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/728/dsc05632l.jpg
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8857/dsc05647c.jpg

omg ur dog is soo cute!


----------



## Sparklegirl

*thanks mamadonna how r u doing ???*


----------



## mamadonna

i'm ok just full of cold,hows u?


----------



## Sparklegirl

im ok hoping, to get a :bfp: for my birthday coz im out for x-mas :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

that would be a lovely birthday present sparkle


----------



## sequeena

Got my xmas :bfp:!!! So shocked as I've been in court all week giving evidence against my abuser!


----------



## Scamp

Will update now hun. Huge congrats.

Hope you're okay, stay strong :hugs:

xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm absolutely fine. My OH can't stop looking at the test and my EDD is a day before his birthday :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

huge congrats sequeena:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

*congrats sweety*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have had tons of creamy/watery ewcm


----------



## EmmyReece

any sign of a positive opk yet hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> any sign of a positive opk yet hun?

i dont do opks never work for me neither does my cbfm:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just done one and got a mega faint line :wacko: 

I don't normally get this, normally it's just completely white where the test line should be lol :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

EmmyReece said:


> I've just done one and got a mega faint line :wacko:
> 
> I don't normally get this, normally it's just completely white where the test line should be lol :wacko:

Do you have a pic? So hope this is it for you!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's an opk I've done hun ... :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im no expert at opks hun so not really the best to say lol but ive had that b4 and was a dodgy test


----------



## sequeena

EmmyReece said:


> it's an opk I've done hun ... :(

It's ok, I like to look :D
I do seriously recommend the 99p simple and clear tests though if anyone is wondering what brand to use (found mine at home bargains). I only used a digi because OH was insisting :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

here it is ... the camera isn't picking it up very well ...

I've used an opk with my fmu and even that didn't show up a line ... all the other tests in this batch seem to be fine ... maybe lindsey is right and it's a dodgy test lol (still negative though lol)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0084.jpg


----------



## sequeena

Ah bless you hun I can see something faint there, hope you get a nice fat :bfp: soon :hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> here it is ... the camera isn't picking it up very well ...
> 
> I've used an opk with my fmu and even that didn't show up a line ... all the other tests in this batch seem to be fine ... maybe lindsey is right and it's a dodgy test lol (still negative though lol)
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0084.jpg

best thing to do emmy instead of getting stressed etc over lines on opks is temp but dtd every day/every other day until you see that temp rise thats what i do now


----------



## EmmyReece

only problem is that my thermometer is up at ours and we're stuck down at mum's until the snow and ice clears up ... so I can't temp until we get back up there :(

will try another one tomorrow afternoon and see what comes up sequeena ... don't think there'll be any difference there tbh though lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> only problem is that my thermometer is up at ours and we're stuck down at mum's until the snow and ice clears up ... so I can't temp until we get back up there :(
> 
> will try another one tomorrow afternoon and see what comes up sequeena ... don't think there'll be any difference there tbh though lol

does ur mum have a thermometer at hers just has to be a 4 digit one i think


----------



## EmmyReece

she hasn't hun ... it'll be a couple of days before I can get up the road :(


----------



## mumanddad

Do you wee straight on the tip or wee in a pot and dip it in? 

I find that this has different effects for me x


----------



## EmmyReece

I dip it hun ...


----------



## sequeena

Yes weeing in a pot (or in my case a cup) is better.


----------



## mumanddad

Ah see i wee on mine and get better results x


----------



## EmmyReece

I find it loads easier lol ...

it's dried quite a bit darker now ... quite intrigued for what'll happen tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## mumanddad

Got my fingers crossed for you hun.

Oh asked me to have a month off temping and poas so i am but i really want to test as i have a lot ewcm but im going to be strong and plus its way to early for me to ov x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

last cycle we just made sure to dtd when ewcm and watery appaered and got it bang on time hopefully the same will happen this time


----------



## EmmyReece

I took a cycle out this one just gone from temping etc ... and things were so much easier cos we were dtd because we wanted to, not just because I thought I was ovulating.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I took a cycle out this one just gone from temping etc ... and things were so much easier cos we were dtd because we wanted to, not just because I thought I was ovulating.

i tried that lol but then realised if my cycles carry on like they have been the fs will want to see my recent history etc so having to temp


----------



## Barnesmaries

Got my BFP yesterday :D


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats :)

:wohoo:


----------



## Barnesmaries

thank youuu x


----------



## EmmyReece

think I'm heading off to bed ... I normally love tomato soup, but tonight it's made me feel a bit sicky and got horrible tummy ache ... don't think it's anything to get excited about though :rofl:


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats hun the numbers are slowly creeping up :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I just got this with my smu ... I only managed to hold it in for an hour and a half maybe a little bit more, I know it's still a negative in terms of opks but it's still confuzzled me ... :wacko:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0006-7.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies emmy opks are best in the veneing apparently preg in morn opk eve as i was told by my doc


----------



## EmmyReece

morning hun :hugs:

how's things today?

I just thought opks weren't meant to really be used with fmu lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> morning hun :hugs:
> 
> how's things today?
> 
> I just thought opks weren't meant to really be used with fmu lol :blush:

im ok not long up no sign of ov for me yet wish i had some opks so i could obsess over them lol. nah opks are best in the evening apparently ive no idea why lol hows u today?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm ok ... feel like someone has kicked me in the stomach and a bit queasy ... but don't think it's anything to get excited about lol ...

Managed to upload a pic of my fella attempting to wrap pressies ... please excuse any swearing lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGOegTe3nI


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> I'm ok ... feel like someone has kicked me in the stomach and a bit queasy ... but don't think it's anything to get excited about lol ...
> 
> Managed to upload a pic of my fella attempting to wrap pressies ... please excuse any swearing lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGOegTe3nI

lmao


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: he can't wrap pressies to save his life


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: he can't wrap pressies to save his life

was the last bits he said that had me giggling


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I can't remember, will have to watch it back again


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I stopped taping cos of the last bits he said cos he actually looked like he was going to do it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I stopped taping cos of the last bits he said cos he actually looked like he was going to do it

:haha:


----------



## honey08

least he tried :haha:


:bfn: for me, i cud test xmas day but im not guna ruin it :? guna wait till new yrs now :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwww hun :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say happy birthday to scamp!


----------



## Scamp

Aw thank you hun :flower:
xx


----------



## mamadonna

happy birthday :flower:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :flower:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

happy birthday Scamp :flower:

hope you're spoilt rotten by your fella today :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :flower: 
Haha yep, he's making me a veggie fry up now. mmmm
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Happy birthday Scamp :cake:
may all ur wishes come true :winkwink:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun :flower:
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy birthday scamp:cake:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun :flower:
x


----------



## pink mum

scamp may ALLAH give u the best of ur health n happiness


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun
X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

look how cute my benny was as a baba
 



Attached Files:







10112010036-001.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumanddad

Omg imbso angry right now! 

Almost 2 years ago i had blood tests on day 3 and day 21 to see if i was ovulating and i was told i was fine and ovulating..........................

Well my new doctor just called and told my the levels where so low on the results i should of been refered then


IM SO F***ING ANNOYED I COULD OF BEEN A MUMMY AGAIN 
ALL I WANT TO DO IS CRY


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornong ladies


----------



## sequeena

mumanddad and I am so sorry, can't believe how they get it so wrong at times :(


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies!

Hope you are all ok today?
I have just found out that my friend is expecting and another friend is ttc number 2 am happy for them both but just feel so down and feel like it is never going to happen!
Sorry to moan just feeling down:cry:


----------



## LindsayA

mumanddad hope you get sorted soon and sorry they messed up for you!:hugs:

and squeena yay on your BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Thankyou.... Myself and oh have our first referral appointment on the 20th december :) 

and we are also putting a complaint in about the doctor.

Hope all is well with you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies ive been a bit tmi for the first time ever lol could you take a quick look at my blog and tell me if you think that its ewcm i never know what to really look for its nothing graphic just the cm


----------



## Scamp

I'm out for xmas :cry: But good luck to everyone else :flower::flower:

I was thinking of starting a new group for after xmas. Any ideas on a name? should I start a new thread or change this one? 
I'm not sure about a theme, so ideas anyone? It would be nice to do one for before a certain date again like this was before xmas

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> I'm out for xmas :cry: But good luck to everyone else :flower::flower:
> 
> I was thinking of starting a new group for after xmas. Any ideas on a name? should I start a new thread or change this one?
> I'm not sure about a theme, so ideas anyone? It would be nice to do one for before a certain date again like this was before xmas
> 
> xxx

easter bunny babies:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Love it :thumbup:
Erm, what date is Easter?

Does everyone else like it?

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Love it :thumbup:
> Erm, what date is Easter?
> 
> Does everyone else like it?
> 
> xxx

april 25th me thinks hun orrr Valentines bonkers lol


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I love easter bunny babies :thumbup:

big, big :hugs: for you all ... I'm taking my laptop with me so will be able to catch up with you all while I'm in London :happydance: but won't be online as much as normal lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

I like the easter theme :thumbup: - Bunny Babies 










we could use 1 of these for our sig
they are sooooooooooooo cute, im on :cloud9: just looking @ them


----------



## pink mum

So cute


----------



## Scamp

Aww loving the pictures :cloud9:

Might start it now if that's okay? Instead of using this thread, might be best to start a new one because there are quite a few people on the list that haven't posted since and it'd be nice to start fresh. I can link this group and obviously we can keep talking in here as well until after xmas to give support to those who are yet to test? Sound okay? 

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> Aww loving the pictures :cloud9:
> 
> Might start it now if that's okay? Instead of using this thread, might be best to start a new one because there are quite a few people on the list that haven't posted since and it'd be nice to start fresh. I can link this group and obviously we can keep talking in here as well until after xmas to give support to those who are yet to test? Sound okay?
> 
> xxx

thats fine x


----------



## Scamp

:thumbup:

Are you okay with me starting it hun or do you want to do it? Don't want you to think I'm taking over, you did come up with the name :flower:

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Are you okay with me starting it hun or do you want to do it? Don't want you to think I'm taking over, you did come up with the name :flower:
> 
> xxx

nooo you do it lol im no good at maintaining groups lol:haha:


----------



## Scamp

Hehe okay. Will make it now and add a link

xx


----------



## Scamp

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/482574-easter-bunny-babies.html#post8145615 Done :flower:
xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not out for a xmas bfp but i will let you kno 1 way or the other in a wk or 2


----------



## Scamp

Fx for you hun :flower::hugs:
x


----------



## LindsayA

Sounds fab!

I am not holding out any hope for a xmas BFP but will not know till next week!


----------



## Scamp

What day you testing hun? 
GL for next week
x


----------



## LindsayA

Hey will try and leave it till thursday but i have a feeling i will not resist the POAS addiction till then:dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Anyone else having trouble logging on to photobucket?

I was messing about with my webcam and took some pictures of me and scampy. :blush:

Excuse how rough I look lol
 



Attached Files:







101209-194750.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









101209-194900.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Scamp

Also, this is what I woke up next to this morning :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs736.ash1/162899_10150362498015721_856475720_16090861_3469307_n.jpg

Bless her :)


----------



## LindsayA

Bless you dogs are so gorgeous! I wake up with a big fluffy moggy on my head!


----------



## Scamp

Hehe aww :D Thanks
x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I've come down with a dicky tummy, so I'm sending Chris off to boots in a bit to get me some tablets and some bonjela cos I've got horrible gum ache :( Trust me to come down with something when we get here ...

London is going fab, absolutely loving it here ... we'll defo be making a return trip at some point :)

We haven't done much shopping yet, but got used to going on the tube, we've been to piccadilly circus and had a nosey round there, going to go to Winter Wonderland in hyde park, and maybe take in an open top bus tour too :rofl:

Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

*have fun & loads of shopping!!!!!*


----------



## Scamp

Have a great time hun :)
We want to see lots of pictures!

xxx


----------



## Scamp

This is my Xmas tree :happydance:
Mike let me choose the colours so I went for pink and purple, obviously!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1334.snc4/162664_10150363218330721_856475720_16101390_2625986_n.jpg

More pictures here
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=578405&id=856475720


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Scamp said:


> This is my Xmas tree :happydance:
> Mike let me choose the colours so I went for pink and purple, obviously!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1334.snc4/162664_10150363218330721_856475720_16101390_2625986_n.jpg
> 
> More pictures here
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=578405&id=856475720

lovely tree hun:) im defo out this mth looks like i missed my ov!:dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Thanks. It looks so pretty in the dark!

Aw hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Loving the xmas tree pics Scamp :D

We still haven't got round to doing much shopping :rofl:

We went to Winter Wonderland in hyde park yesterday and it was fab, so much so that we're going back on Monday when there'll be less kids about and slightly less packed :thumbup: We walked from Hyde Park, all down Marble Arch, onto Oxford Street and then down to Regent Street and back to Piccadilly where we booked an open top bus tour thingy.

So we spent a few hours on that, and I have to say it was absolutely fab, well until we got to the student protesters as they were chucking stuff onto the top deck of the bus :grr:

We're going on it again tonight, but on a different route, so am hoping to get some better pictures as my camera batteries decided to die on me, oh and I have to remember to take my scarf, my gloves and hat as it was absolutely freezing, but oh so worth it to be on the top deck :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i missed my ov! and you know the worst thing the psycic that ive been holding out hope for prediccted an xmas day bfp and guess when af is due!:dohh: tis my 1st anniverary today gone so fast really has. hope your all well emmy hope your enjoying london i still say ur crazy for the open top bus!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww hun, any chance of you catching ov or has it been completely missed? :hugs:

I'm loving it here, it's absolutely brilliant, I'm just putting some pics up on fb at the moment :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> awwww hun, any chance of you catching ov or has it been completely missed? :hugs:
> 
> I'm loving it here, it's absolutely brilliant, I'm just putting some pics up on fb at the moment :)

nopes shes well and truely gone had 2 days of high temp now:dohh::dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh hun :( :hugs:

i k now have to put up with af over xmas blah


----------



## EmmyReece

here's a few pics 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1225.snc4/155751_10150105245718336_601243335_7357139_5218488_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs744.ash1/163608_10150105236143336_601243335_7356875_7665525_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs597.ash2/154978_10150105237573336_601243335_7356922_3358576_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs791.snc4/67128_10150105238628336_601243335_7356955_404410_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs600.snc4/58017_10150105240408336_601243335_7357024_8292912_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs354.ash2/63455_10150105243283336_601243335_7357093_998230_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1237.snc4/156987_10150105244128336_601243335_7357123_3570278_n.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> here's a few pics
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1225.snc4/155751_10150105245718336_601243335_7357139_5218488_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs744.ash1/163608_10150105236143336_601243335_7356875_7665525_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs597.ash2/154978_10150105237573336_601243335_7356922_3358576_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs791.snc4/67128_10150105238628336_601243335_7356955_404410_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs600.snc4/58017_10150105240408336_601243335_7357024_8292912_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs354.ash2/63455_10150105243283336_601243335_7357093_998230_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1237.snc4/156987_10150105244128336_601243335_7357123_3570278_n.jpg

just saw them on facebook never seen so many santas in one street lol


----------



## EmmyReece

it was the annual santacon ... they were throwing stuff at the top deck of the bus :grr:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> it was the annual santacon ... they were throwing stuff at the top deck of the bus :grr:

santa con?


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it's something that happens all over the world, loads of people meet up dressed as santa and spread holiday cheer :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

EmmyReece said:


> yeah it's something that happens all over the world, loads of people meet up dressed as santa and spread holiday cheer :wacko:

ohhh


----------



## sianyld

hey emmy looks like ur having a good time in london hun! hope u enjoy the rest of ur trip :) xx


----------



## Scamp

Pics look lovely hun
x


----------



## LindsayA

Well ladies thats me out for a christmas BFP:cry: and two days early, really fed up now!

GL to anyone left to test
xx


----------



## Scamp

I'm sorry hun :hugs: Good luck for next cycle
xx


----------



## Scamp

Hey everyone.
How are you all? Anyone left to test?
If you're out for this year and want to join our other group it's called the easter bunny babies. I'll post the link in a min 

xxx


----------



## Scamp

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/482574-easter-bunny-babies.html x


----------



## mumanddad

I will join the easter bunni link as i hace been told its a very low chance i will have ne more children naturally so i can only hope now :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Looks like I'm out of chance for a xmas bfp too, my spotting has started ... quite early too, 16 days early, which I think might be a result of the soy :(


----------



## Scamp

mumanddad said:


> I will join the easter bunni link as i hace been told its a very low chance i will have ne more children naturally so i can only hope now :(

Aw sorry hun. Was that at the fs?
x


----------



## mumanddad

It was my doctor he was writing my referal notes anf was looking at my results and called me saying my old doctor lied to me, all my blood results where negative... The hormone the helps with thr egg implanting well i havent got that hormone the levsls are nil so my body just rejects the eggs

he hs told me i will be told all the ivf root as its going to be a safer option for me:(

I have my first referal appointment monday and have the first lot of bloods taken on christmas eve :) things are moving quickly so im happy about that x

but suppose im not out till af comes and that is also due christmas ever x


----------



## Scamp

Aw sorry hun :hugs: That isn't fair at all. Are you going to complain about the old Dr you had? 
GL for this cycle though, you're not out until :witch: arrives!

xxx


----------



## lornapj83

im out :(


----------



## Scamp

Sorry hun :hugs:
x


----------



## mumanddad

Yeh we are going to complain but the dr retired so its not going to get us any were


----------



## Scamp

Any updates for :bfp:?
xx


----------



## Jurney

I'm out : ( Got my period on 12th Dec so will be joining the Easter bunnies.


----------



## Scamp

Sorry hun :hugs:
Will go on now and add you
xx


----------



## mom2pne

Sorry to those that are out! I'm hoping I get a :bfp: at the end of next week. I'm 6 dpo and hoping I am cuz I will be due on my son Lennox's 2nd birthday. 

GL to all of you and I hope Santa brings us all :bfp: 's this cycle!


----------



## gem1985x

Hi Girls I most of unsubcribed to this thread by mistake ! Just found it! I just made it and no more for my Christmas BFP! Dust and love to you all ! x


----------



## Scamp

Huge congrats hun. On my phone at the mo but when I get on the laptop later I will update the first post and title. Xxx


----------



## Scamp

mom2pne said:


> Sorry to those that are out! I'm hoping I get a :bfp: at the end of next week. I'm 6 dpo and hoping I am cuz I will be due on my son Lennox's 2nd birthday.
> 
> GL to all of you and I hope Santa brings us all :bfp: 's this cycle!

GL hun :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

congrats hun x


----------



## gem1985x

Emmy need to get you to make me another siggy once I have some pics !


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: okie doke hun, just give me a shout when you're ready :)


----------



## Scamp

Updated the first page and title :thumbup:
x


----------



## mom2pne

Scamp said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those that are out! I'm hoping I get a :bfp: at the end of next week. I'm 6 dpo and hoping I am cuz I will be due on my son Lennox's 2nd birthday.
> 
> GL to all of you and I hope Santa brings us all :bfp: 's this cycle!
> 
> GL hun :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: too! 

:happydance: Congrats Gem!


----------

